# Libertarismo. Hablemos de política.



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2012)

Concepto de libertarismo.

El libertarismo (del inglés libertarianism, traducido al español en ocasiones como libertarianismo o liberalismo libertario), es una filosofía política que afirma la vigencia suprema de la libertad individual (o libertad negativa), es decir, el derecho del individuo sobre sí mismo, cuyo límite no es otro más que el derecho ajeno. El sustento de la ideología libertaria es la filosofía individualista, la política antiestatista y la economía capitalista laissez-faire, en razón de que para los libertarios, toda relación humana debe ser producto de pactos voluntarios y la fuerza sólo puede emplearse legítimamente contra otros de manera defensiva o ante el incumplimiento de un acuerdo (principio de no agresión).
Hay algunas justificaciones filosóficas libertarias. Todas ellas comparten como principios el respaldo de la asociación voluntaria y la propiedad privada, la afirmación de la intrínseca libertad y eficiencia del capitalismo de libre mercado y la mínima intervención estatal -o inclusive nula- en cualquier aspecto de la vida. Al abogar por la maximización de los derechos individuales y el derecho de propiedad, el ideario libertario favorece una ética basada en la responsabilidad individual, oponiéndose entre otras cosas al servicio militar obligatorio y a la regulación social por parte del Estado, los cuales argumentan que reprimen la libertad individual. Aparte de algunos principios básicos que favorecen la libertad personal y el libre mercado, no hay canon oficial de creencias libertarias. Por lo tanto, entre las personas que se autodesignan libertarias no existen posturas únicas respecto a varios asuntos específicos, como el aborto, la "guerra cultural", las acciones militares defensivas, la pena de muerte, la forma adecuada de activismo político, entre otros.



Tradicionalmente, el término libertario ha sido muy utilizado como sinónimo de anarquista por los propios anarquistas, creando éstos el término movimiento libertario para referirse de forma general y ambigua a todos los colectivos e individuos que forman parte del movimiento social anarquista.

La palabra libertario empezó a usarse con el sentido actual de individualista-capitalista desde los años 1950. Originalmente en Estados Unidos el término libertario (del inglés libertarian) ya se usaba desde el siglo XIX como sinónimo de individualismo filosófico, pero es a partir de la década de 1940 en que se desarrolla el uso moderno del término inglés como "individualista pro-propiedad" cuando Leonard Read comienza a llamarse a sí mismo "libertario" en contraste con "liberal clásico" y luego, en 1955, Dean Russell promueve también el uso de la palabra para referirse al libertarismo. Así entonces, desde la década de 1950 su uso se incrementa de manera paulatina hasta popularizarse en la década de 1970 identificando la filosofía individualista que apoya la libertad individual en lo social y la propiedad privada en lo económico.


*Principios filosóficos*

Principio de no agresión


"Esta tierra, es nuestra tierra. Mantente alejado gobierno"
El libertarismo mantiene que la libertad de una persona para disponer de su cuerpo y de su propiedad privada del modo en que estime oportuno debe de ser ilimitada, siempre y cuando esa persona no ejerza coerción sobre otras personas. Los libertarios definen "coerción" como el uso de fuerza física, la amenaza de usarla o el fraude, que altere o pretenda alterar el modo en el que un individuo vaya a usar su cuerpo o propiedad. El principio libertario prohibiendo la coerción se conoce como principio de 'no iniciación de la violencia' o de 'no agresión', y muchos libertarios lo consideran como el principio definitorio del cual manan todas sus demás convicciones políticas.

Una forma de ver esto y que seguramente es aceptada por la mayoría de los libertarios es que los más fuertes son quienes tienen mayor poder de influencia sobre los gobiernos para obtener de éstos acciones que les beneficien y por lo tanto el principio de no agresión es en realidad una garantía de los individuos (débiles frente al poder del Estado) para que la fuerza no sea utilizada contra ellos en beneficio de los intereses más poderosos e influyentes.

Es de notar que el libertarismo doctrinalmente hace una diferenciación marcada entre propiedad meramente poseída cuya legitimidad podría ser discutible y propiedad legítimamente adquirida la cual es soberana. Esto porque el libertario no "defiende la propiedad" por sí misma sino la libertad individual y dentro de esta se encuentra el derecho de propiedad, que debe respetar el principio de no agresión, que en ciertos casos llevaría a colocar el derecho individual a la propiedad por encima de las consideraciones "estatales" sobre los títulos de propiedad. El libertarismo tradicionalmente aboga por la teoría de la propiedad-trabajo.


Teoría de la justicia

El libertarismo sostiene que inicialmente los agentes tienen propiedad total sobre sí mismos y poseen poderes morales para adquirir propiedad sobre cosas externas bajo ciertas condiciones. Normalmente se le concibe como una teoría de la justicia, en el sentido de los deberes que nos debemos a cada uno. Así entendido, el libertarismo guarda silencio sobre los deberes impersonales que podamos tener (i.e., deberes para con ninguna persona). El libertarismo puede entenderse como un principio básico o como uno derivativo. Por ejemplo, se le puede defender sobre una base de utilitarismo o sobre una de contractualismo.8 Sin embargo, tal vez principalmente se le puede entender como una doctrina sobre derechos naturales (o incluso como una doctrina sobre el uso de la fuerza no consensual). La primera exposición conocida de algo cercano al libertarismo es atribuible a John Locke (1632-1704),9 quien creía que en el Estado de naturaleza todos los individuos eran libres e iguales. En el Segundo tratado sobre el gobierno civil, Locke afirma que del derecho de propiedad sobre uno mismo deriva la libertad de mezclar el propio trabajo con los recursos naturales para constituir así la propiedad privada (apropiación original). Todo individuo tiene derecho a los frutos de su propio esfuerzo (teoría de la propiedad-trabajo).

La defensa contemporánea más influyente se encuentra en la obra de Robert Nozick. Con la publicación del libro Anarquía, Estado y Utopía, Nozick, profesor de la Universidad de Harvard, se convirtió en el principal representante del liberalismo libertario contemporáneo. Nozick afirma que "los individuos tienen derechos, y hay cosas que ninguna persona o grupo puede hacerles sin violar esos derechos". Nozick parte de John Locke para justificar un Estado mínimo, encargado solamente de la seguridad y de la justicia. Enseguida, lanza una crítica a la célebre Teoría de la Justicia de John Rawls. Si bien Nozick rechaza las tentativas de garantizar la igualdad de oportunidades en ámbitos distintos del económico, en la actualidad existen novedosas formas de liberalismo libertario de izquierda que exploran esta posibilidad.

Por otra parte, Bertrand Russell calificó a su propio punto de vista como "liberalismo libertario" en polémica con el nacionalismo y con el militarismo imperantes durante la Guerra Fría; aun así esta declaración no se relaciona directamente con el liberalismo libertario o libertarismo sino que está relacionado a las simpatías de Russell por el anarquismo.


Derecha o izquierda

Los libertarios, integrados muchas veces en la derecha, donde usualmente se clasifica su filosofía propietarista y su liberalismo económico, sin embargo se desmarcan del conservadurismo, puesto que esta tendencia política contradiría los principios de libertad del individuo. No obstante sectores conservadores, especialmente en Estados Unidos, sostienen en mayor o menor medida los postulados libertarios en el aspecto económico y de reducción del poder estatal en beneficio de la libre empresa.

Las bases doctrinales del libertarismo suelen atribuirse al liberalismo clásico y al anarquismo filosófico. En sus orígenes entre los 60/70 el liberalismo libertario surge como una facción contracultural y antisistema de la derecha, basada en valores antiautoritarios compartidos con la originaria New Left antiimperialista y con la anticomunista Old Right, como el antiestatismo y el aislacionismo antibélico, aunque caracterizándose en su espíritu individualista pro mercado.

Con frecuencia se concibe al libertarismo como una doctrina de "derecha", lo cual sin embargo no es preciso. En cuestiones sociales más que en las económicas, el libertarismo tiende a ser de "izquierda". Se opone a la legislación que restringe las relaciones sexuales privadas consensuales entre adultos (e.g., el sexo homosexual, el sexo no marital, el sexo no convencional), a la legislación que restringe el uso de drogas, a la legislación que impone posturas o prácticas religiosas sobre los individuos, y al servicio militar obligatorio.


Objetivismo y libertarismo

La relación entre la filosofía de Ayn Rand, el objetivismo, y el ideal libertario es compleja.
Por un lado, muchos libertarios han llegado al libertarismo tras sentirse inspirados por las novelas de Ayn Rand.
Ayn Rand sirvió de inspiración a muchos jóvenes durante los años 1950 y 1960. Gracias al impacto emocional de la exposición a favor de la Razón y del individualismo presentada por las novelas de Ayn Rand, estos jóvenes encontraron una defensa ética racional del capitalismo y del individualismo (egoísmo racional), y además evitaron el verse envueltos en los movimientos "irracionalistas" y "colectivistas" (en la lógica libertaria) de esa época (beatniks, existencialistas, hippies, New Left...). No es casualidad que Jerome Tuccille titulase "Normalmente comienza con Ayn Rand" ("It Usually Begins With Ayn Rand(1972)") su historia sobre el movimiento antiestatista pro-capitalista libertario durante los 1960 e inicios de los 1970.
Los libertarios, en especial aquellos anarcocapitalistas, utilizan profusamente el símbolo del dólar (al que a veces añaden el símbolo del ying y el yang, el Libertatis Æquilibritas), símbolo que también fue usado con anterioridad por los héroes de la novela de Ayn Rand "La rebelión de Atlas"

Libertarismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Nov 2012)

LIBERALISMO versus ANARCOCAPITALISMO


por Jesús Huerta de Soto​


----------



## kikepm (17 Nov 2012)

En mi opinión es un tema que no da para mucho debate. ¿Quien en su sano juicio, cuando se le plantea el "problema" de la libertad individual, se opone a ella? Solo fascistas y marxistas consecuentes. El 90% de la población asume que la libertad individual es un bien que debe prevalecer por encima de casi cualquier otro, en casi cualquier circunstancia.

Dado que la política no permite que esto sea así, es evidente que hay un desfase entre las leyes y lo que piensa ese 99% de la población, a la que si se le conduce amigablemente en un debate, termina asumiendo completamente los ideales libertarios.


Y como muestra de lo que digo, propongo que muestren su oposición aquellos que estén en contra de las libertades infividuales, argumentadamente claro está.

Apuesto a que no acude nadie con argumento racional.


----------



## Obi (17 Nov 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> En mi opinión es un tema que no da para mucho debate. ¿Quien en su sano juicio, cuando se le plantea el "problema" de la libertad individual, se opone a ella? Solo fascistas y marxistas consecuentes. El 90% de la población asume que la libertad individual es un bien que debe prevalecer por encima de casi cualquier otro, en casi cualquier circunstancia.



<style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> <style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> Amigo, no sabes lo equivocado que estás. La libertad conlleva respeto a la propiedad privada; osea que nadie pueda vivir de robar a los demás. ¿Se te han olvidado los millones de personas que, año tras año, votan a políticos populistas que les prometen el “gratis total” (a costa de los impuestos del vecino). ¿Eres consciente que algunos de los grandes dictadores de la historia han llegado al poder ganando unas elecciones? ¿Te das cuenta de que muchos hombres, por miedo, y para salvar el pellejo, son capaces de obedecer al mismo demonio? Te recomiendo que hagas un buen repaso de “El miedo a la libertad” de Erich Fromm.


----------



## kikepm (17 Nov 2012)

Obi dijo:


> <style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> Amigo, no sabes lo equivocado que estás. La libertad conlleva respeto a la propiedad privada; osea que nadie pueda vivir de robar a los demás. ¿Eres consciente de cuantos millones de personas votan, año tras año, a políticos populistas que les prometen el “gratis total” (a costa de los impuestos del vecino). ¿Eres consciente que muchos de los grandes dictadores de la historia han llegado al poder ganando unas elecciones? Te recomiendo que hagas un buen repaso de “El miedo a la libertad” de Erich Fromm.




Soy perfectamente consciente de todo lo que dices. Pero de lo que yo hablaba era de libertades individuales.

No veo a ningún antiliberal entrar por aquí a discutirlas. Porque las ideas liberales en esta cuestión están bastante asumidas por la sociedad.


----------



## SUEVO (17 Nov 2012)

¿ Alguien se ha planteado, en el anarcocapitalismo, las relaciones internacionales ?

¿ Que pasaria si un estado se convirtiera, revolucion mediante, en un pais anarcocapitalista, rodeado de paises convencionales ?

¿ Como se enfrentaria ese Pais a una invasion o agresion externa ?

¿ Un Pais asi se dotaria de armamento de destruccion masiva ?

Planteo esta cuestion por hacer un poco de abogaaaado del diablo. Como no hay debate.


----------



## Obi (17 Nov 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> ¿ Alguien se ha planteado, en el anarcocapitalismo, las relaciones internacionales ?
> 
> ¿ Que pasaria si un estado se convirtiera, revolucion mediante, en un pais anarcocapitalista, rodeado de paises convencionales ?
> 
> ...



<style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } -->*</style> <style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> Los libertarios son partidarios de la libertad absoluta de los ciudadanos para tener armas, tanto para defenderse de la delincuencia como de un posible Estado totalitario (interno o externo). <style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --></style>El tema de la libre posesión de armas es casi una obsesión para los libertarios; porque son muy conscientes que no hay pueblo más fácil de dominar y esclavizar que uno desarmado. ¿Qué país te parece más fácil de invadir; uno cuyos ciudadanos están desarmados o uno, como Suiza, en el que tienen armas hasta los gatos? Por cierto, los índices de delincuencia en Suiza son bajísimos. Si fueras un ladrón, ¿dónde preferirías entrar en las casas a robar: en Suiza o en España?


----------



## SUEVO (17 Nov 2012)

Entiendo lo que dices, peeero, pongamonos en un caso extremo. 

Imaginate un Pais anarcocapitalista, con recursos importantes, y un estado totalitario que los quiere. El segundo esta armado hasta los dientes (tiene armas de destruccion masiva ) y entra a sangre y fuego. El pais a.c. tiene a sus habitantes armados...

Pregunto esto por limar dudas. Por si alguna vez se alcanzara ese ideal y prevenir antes que curar. Me remito a las preguntas del primer comentario. ¿ Alguien ha estudiado este supuesto ?


----------



## Obi (17 Nov 2012)

Si fueras un soldado de ese supuesto país totalitario, ¿qué preferirías invadir? ¿Una nación desarmada o una en el que todos los ciudadanos tienen rifles de asalto en casa?


----------



## I. de A. (17 Nov 2012)

“El verdadero fin del liberalismo no es, pues, ni la libertad política, ni la libertad de contratación, ni la liberación de las guerras, ni la libertad del poseer y del comerciar, ni la libertad de moral, de conciencia y de religión. El fin del liberalismo es la Riqueza (…) Esas ansias de libertad son, pues, sólo el medio para lograr la riqueza. De ahí que la libertad, una vez proclamada como aparente fin, vaya unida a la pugna por el poder, o a la fuerza, para lograr primero, y asegurar después, la plácida posesión libre de la riqueza. He aquí su paradoja. Vino el liberalismo contra el absolutismo político, religioso, jurídico y económico, o mercantilismo; más sus frutos son otros absolutismos: el monopolio económico y la oligo o monocracia política y social.” (Román Perpiñá, "La crisis de la economía liberal. Del ethos económico al de seguridad")

Además de levantar pirámides de leyes para salvaguardar los intereses económicos, el liberalismo extiende la guerra por el mundo entero:

“Nadie podrá decir que fueron principios liberales los de la política mundial desde la independencia norteamericana y la Revolución francesa. Las luchas entre Francia e Inglaterra por la hegemonía económica, luego de un siglo de colonialismo, terminan con la concesión del Canadá a la gran Bretaña y por la venta de la gran cuenca del Missouri, la Luisiana, a Norteamérica, otrora española. Los avances británicos por la India y Birmania, por Australia y África; la captura de los principales puertos del comercio mundial, pueden proclamarse liberales tan solo si se acepta la igualdad entre liberalismo y fuerza prepotente.” (id.)

Está por escribir el libro negro del liberalismo, movidón criminal mayor que el comunismo, además de cómplice de este engendro suyo.


----------



## kikepm (17 Nov 2012)

I. de A. dijo:


> “El verdadero fin del liberalismo no es, pues, ni la libertad política, ni la libertad de contratación, ni la liberación de las guerras, ni la libertad del poseer y del comerciar, ni la libertad de moral, de conciencia y de religión. El fin del liberalismo es la Riqueza (…) Esas ansias de libertad son, pues, sólo el medio para lograr la riqueza. De ahí que la libertad, una vez proclamada como aparente fin, vaya unida a la pugna por el poder, o a la fuerza, para lograr primero, y asegurar después, la plácida posesión libre de la riqueza. He aquí su paradoja. Vino el liberalismo contra el absolutismo político, religioso, jurídico y económico, o mercantilismo; más sus frutos son otros absolutismos: el monopolio económico y la oligo o monocracia política y social.” (Román Perpiñá, "La crisis de la economía liberal. Del ethos económico al de seguridad")
> 
> Además de levantar pirámides de leyes para salvaguardar los intereses económicos, el liberalismo extiende la guerra por el mundo entero:
> 
> ...




Y esto lo dice un antiliberal. Lo mismo podría decir que el verdadero fin del liberalismo es asesinar a niños y mujeres. Decir tonterías es algo libre, pero pensar que un sistema tiene un "fin verdadero" es algo tan estúpido como decir que la marihuana es mala. Solo está en la cabeza de las personas que lo piensan.

Los unicos que tienen "fines verdaderos" son las personas. Y a partir de esta idea, podemos hablar. Lo demás, paparruchas. Por mucho que cites, si no sabes argumentar con tus propias palabras es que no tienes mucho que decir. Atrévete, que nadie te come. Refuta lo expresado en el hilo, no las pajas mentales que te vengan a la cabeza.


----------



## SUEVO (18 Nov 2012)

Obi dijo:


> Si fueras un soldado de ese supuesto país totalitario, ¿qué preferirías invadir? ¿Una nación desarmada o una en el que todos los ciudadanos tienen rifles de asalto en casa?



No hay naciones desarmadas, todas tienen ejercito o policia bien armadas. 

Quizas la segunda, si solo tienen armas ligeras.


----------



## Mabuse (18 Nov 2012)

¿Cómo se garantiza que un ciudadano inmensamente rico y poderoso no pueda tomarse la libertad de matar a sus semejantes? En las simplificaciones del liberalismo que veo a menudo, esto no se explica, sin embargo esto ya ocurre.


----------



## SUEVO (18 Nov 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Cómo se garantiza que un ciudadano inmensamente rico y poderoso no pueda tomarse la libertad de matar a sus semejantes? En las simplificaciones del liberalismo que veo a menudo, esto no se explica, sin embargo esto ya ocurre.



Eihh, esa me la sé.

Las gentes se asocian para repartir justicia y perseguir al delito. Se observan los actos, se oye a las personas y se decide lo justo. Un abuson saldria malparado. 

Lo que ocurre ahora es otra cosa. Mafia legal e ilegal.


----------



## kikepm (18 Nov 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> Eihh, esa me la sé.
> 
> Las gentes se asocian para repartir justicia y perseguir al delito. Se observan los actos, se oye a las personas y se decide lo justo. Un abuson saldria malparado.
> 
> Lo que ocurre ahora es otra cosa. Mafia legal e ilegal.



¿Por que generalmente los antiliberales ven como fallos del sistema los comportamientos de las personas?

Además, en que cabeza cabe, este argumento sería razonable como ataque si ocurriera que en el resto de sistemas no fuera a darse el "asesinato por parte de los ricos".

La cabeza del antiliberal va por sus derroteros. ¿El razonamiento para que?


----------



## Mabuse (19 Nov 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Por que generalmente los antiliberales ven como fallos del sistema los comportamientos de las personas?
> 
> Además, en que cabeza cabe, este argumento sería razonable como ataque si ocurriera que en el resto de sistemas no fuera a darse el "asesinato por parte de los ricos".
> 
> La cabeza del antiliberal va por sus derroteros. ¿El razonamiento para que?



Es que somos individuos, y muchos. Y parece que ese problema no parece tener importancia para los liberales. El que unos individuos pretendan tomarse excesivas libertades a costa de las de otros, incluída la libertad de seguir vivo, es algo grave que no parece que el liberalismo resuelva de ningún modo, o al menos no lo he visto explicado.


----------



## expresionista (19 Nov 2012)

El problema del liberalismo es que, como tantas otras ideologías, es falsa. La ideología, que distorsiona la realidad, atrapa al individuo.
El problema es que el ser humano no es completamente libre. Está sujeto en primera instancia a Dios. Muchos no reconocerán esto o minimizarán el papel de Dios en nuestras vidas, pero hay cosas muy palpables que sí limitan nuestra libertad de manera indiscutible: la muerte en todas sus facetas (por hambre, sed, frío, calor, enfermedad, violencia, etc), el sufrimiento que el proceso de la muerte conlleva y el miedo a este sufrimiento, lo cual nos lleva a tomar acciones preventivas, no realmente libres, para evitarlo.

Concluyendo, no somos completamente libres y por eso el liberalismo o libertalismo no funciona. Tampoco somos máquinas ni seres sin voluntad alguna, y por eso los totalitarismos no funcionan. Y tampoco somos animales y por eso el hombre se aleja de la vida tribal en cuanto puede pararse a pensar un poco.

La única solución es Dios y la Ley que nos da: _amor a Dios por encima de todo_, lo cual da la perspectiva correcta sobre nuestra posición en el universo, y nos evita así caer en las prisiones mentales de las diversas ideologías falsas, y _amor al prójimo como a uno mismo_, lo cual permite llegar a un sano pacto entre los diversos individuos (basado en el respeto y la caridad) sobre el que fundar una sociedad justa.


----------



## kikepm (19 Nov 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> Es que somos individuos, y muchos. Y parece que ese problema no parece tener importancia para los liberales. El que unos individuos pretendan tomarse excesivas libertades a costa de las de otros, incluída la libertad de seguir vivo, es algo grave que no parece que el liberalismo resuelva de ningún modo, o al menos no lo he visto explicado.



¿Excesivas libertades? ¿A matar a otros le llamas libertad? Se te ve de tal forma el plumero, que tan siquiera eres capaz de ser mínimamente objetivo. Nadie en una sociedad, sea liberal o no, acepta como libertad matar a alguien. Y en toda sociedad el asesinato sería reprendido y perseguido. La diferencia entre sistemas es como se consigue este resultado. Pensar que en el estado liberal esto no sería así es demostrar una ignorancia que no por recurrente entre antiliberales es más excusable. Sois unos paletos cuando expresais ideas de este estilo. De verdad, no encuentro palabras, ignorancia y paletismo es característico en vosotros, ¿por que? ¿que os cuesta leer? ¿por que os fiais de cualquier panfleto antes que de un autor liberal?

¿De veras crees que el ideal del sistema liberal es una especie de far west donde cada cual va armado y se disparan a las primeras de cambio? Joer tío, lee y aprende.

La respuesta a tu ¿¿¿pregunta??? ya te la han expresado relativa al anarcocapitalismo. La del liberalismo es que la justicia, la policía, sigue funcionando en una estado liberal no anarco.


----------



## kikepm (19 Nov 2012)

expresionista dijo:


> El problema del liberalismo es que, como tantas otras ideologías, es falsa. La ideología, que distorsiona la realidad, atrapa al individuo.
> El problema es que el ser humano no es completamente libre. Está sujeto en primera instancia a Dios. Muchos no reconocerán esto o minimizarán el papel de Dios en nuestras vidas, pero hay cosas muy palpables que sí limitan nuestra libertad de manera indiscutible: la muerte en todas sus facetas (por hambre, sed, frío, calor, enfermedad, violencia, etc), el sufrimiento que el proceso de la muerte conlleva y el miedo a este sufrimiento, lo cual nos lleva a tomar acciones preventivas, no realmente libres, para evitarlo.
> 
> Concluyendo, no somos completamente libres y por eso el liberalismo o libertalismo no funciona. Tampoco somos máquinas ni seres sin voluntad alguna, y por eso los totalitarismos no funcionan. Y tampoco somos animales y por eso el hombre se aleja de la vida tribal en cuanto puede pararse a pensar un poco.
> ...






dios santo, las chorradas que tiene uno que leer al cabo del día. :XX:

dios es un mito patético, tu fe aún resuelve menos de lo que explica.

Ala, a rezar


----------



## Immanuel Can't (19 Nov 2012)

En cuanto dejas que una sola ave de rapiña tenga libertad individual y facultad para consensuar con otros lo que es el bien de la comunidad, ya se va erosionando el concepto de libertad individual hasta que llegue a ser la facultad de las aves de rapiña para depredarlo todo. A los indeseables nunca habría que dejarles participar de estos conceptos, no darles nunca libertad, hay que negársela igual que se le encierra en una cárcel al ladrón.


----------



## kikepm (19 Nov 2012)

Immanuel Can't dijo:


> En cuanto dejas que una sola ave de rapiña tenga libertad individual y facultad para consensuar con otros lo que es el bien de la comunidad, ya se va erosionando el concepto de libertad individual



A más libertad individual, menos libertad individual. La guerra es la paz. La libertad es la esclavitud.

Y la memez es la inteligencia.



Immanuel Can't dijo:


> hasta que llegue a ser la facultad de las aves de rapiña para depredarlo todo. A los indeseables nunca habría que dejarles participar de estos conceptos, no darles nunca libertad, hay que negársela igual que se le encierra en una cárcel al ladrón.




Claro. Y ya estás tu para decidir quienes son los indeseables. A los malos a la cárcel, que sencillo era contruir un sistema social perfecto, si es que estamos tontos todos. 

Anda que vamos bien. :XX:

Siguiente friki...


----------



## Immanuel Can't (19 Nov 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> Claro. Y ya estás tu para decidir quienes son los indeseables. A los malos a la cárcel, que sencillo era contruir un sistema social perfecto, si es que estamos tontos todos.



Tontos todos no, unos más que otros, por lo que veo.)

Si es una cuestión facilísima, igual que tú no dejas a un pedófilo que sea profesor de tus hijos, se le resta libertad individual a un depredador. ¿Pretendes decirme que tú no sabes lo que es un depredador, que ya quieres ironizar con que "ya estoy yo para decidirlo"? Venga amiguete, todo el que tiene dos dedos de frente sabe lo que es un depredador. Precisamente actitudes como la tuya tienen el interés de favorecer especialmente a ésos, y ni te das cuenta. Con ese igualitarismo ramplón, que quire favorecer siempre a la mierda.

Terminé. Hazte el sordo, el loco, o lo que te dé la gana.


----------



## kikepm (19 Nov 2012)

Immanuel Can't dijo:


> Tontos todos no, unos más que otros, por lo que veo.)
> 
> Si es una cuestión facilísima, igual que tú no dejas a un pedófilo que sea profesor de tus hijos, se le resta libertad individual a un depredador. ¿Pretendes decirme que tú no sabes lo que es un depredador, que ya quieres ironizar con que "ya estoy yo para decidirlo"? Venga amiguete, todo el que tiene dos dedos de frente sabe lo que es un depredador. Precisamente actitudes como la tuya tienen el interés de favorecer especialmente a ésos, y ni te das cuenta. Con ese igualitarismo ramplón, que quire favorecer siempre a la mierda.
> 
> Terminé. Hazte el sordo, el loco, o lo que te dé la gana.




Lo que tu expones es una argumentación rocambolesca para limitar la libertad individual, porque como puedes decidir quien o que es un depredador, eso no es posible hasta que este ha actuado cometiendo tal o cual delito. Cualquier *pre-juicio* sobre lo que es un depredador sencillamente será un instrumento más en manos de los poderosos para limitar la libertad individual.

Lo que me lleva a pensar que partes de una postura ideológica que no cree en la libertad individual como un fin en si mismo (lo que ya me causa bastante rechazo) sino que además te arrogas con el derecho de decidir al respecto de quien es merecedor de dicha libertad. 

Pues mira no, todos los hombres son iguales (o deben serlo) ante la ley. Nadie debe tener el privilegio de recibir más libertad individual que otro, ni nadie la discriminación de recibir menos.


Y finalmente, ¿que demonios tiene que ver la libertad individual con la comisión de un delito, asesinato, violación?

Aquí se te ve el plumero de forma penosa, primero debes informarte de que es la libertad individual, luego ya te pasas y nos lo cuentas.

El ejemplo que pones sobre el pedófilo es de traca, que demonios tiene que ver la libertad individual con cometer un delito contra la libertad o la vida de otra persona.

 
Ve a leer, te hace mucha falta.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Nov 2012)

Sobre el pensamiento libertario, llamado algunas veces anarquismo filosófico:


El anarquismo filosófico es una escuela de pensamiento anarquista,[1] que sostiene que el Estado carece de legitimidad moral, pero no aboga por la revolución para acabar con él. Aunque el anarquismo filosófico no implica necesariamente alguna acción encaminada a la abolición del Estado, los anarquistas filosóficos no creen que tengan la obligación o el deber de obedecer al Estado, o por el contrario, que el Estado tenga el derecho de mando. Sus partidarios piensan que el individuo "se posee a sí mismo", y que debe actuar según su propio juicio y permitir a todo individuo la misma libertad.

Según estudiosos del tema, los anarquistas filosóficos en vez de buscar la confrontación violenta para acabar con el Estado "han trabajado por un cambio gradual para liberar al individuo de lo que pensaron son leyes opresivas y limitaciones sociales del Estado moderno y permitir a todos los individuos convertirse en seres autodeterminados y creadores de valor."[2] El anarquismo filosófico es un componente especial del anarquismo individualista.[3] Entre los anarquistas filosóficos se incluye históricamente a William Godwin, Pierre-Joseph Proudhon, Herbert Spencer,[4] Benjamin Tucker,[5] Max Stirner,[6] y Henry David Thoreau.[7] Personajes que se autodenominaron anarquistas filosóficos, a pesar de no identificarse como individualistas filosóficos, fueron Mahatma Gandhi[8] y J. R. R. Tolkien.[9] [10] A Thomas Jefferson algunas veces también se lo identifica como un anarquista filosófico.[11]

El teórico político Michael Freeden clasifica cuatro variantes filosóficas del anarquismo individualista; según él el primer tipo es el de Godwin que aboga por el autogobierno con "un racionalismo progresista que incluye la benevolencia hacia los otros." El segundo tipo es el egoísmo asociado a Stirner, que promulga ejercer el poder individual y no reconoce obligaciones hacia los demás. El tercer tipo está "fundado en las predicciones tempranas de Herbert Spencer, y las de algunos de sus discípulos como Donisthorpe, que anticipan lo innecesario del Estado como fuente de la evolución social." El cuarto tipo es una forma moderada de egoísmo que cuenta con la cooperación social a través de la promoción del libre mercado, teniendo seguidores como Tucker y Thoreau.[4] Según el estudioso Allan Antliff, Benjamin Tucker acuñó el término "anarquismo filosófico", para distinguir el anarquismo evolutivo y pacífico de aquellas variantes revolucionarias del anarquismo, especialmente del anarcocomunismo.[12]

Los anarquistas filosóficos pueden aceptar la existencia de un Estado mínimo como un lamentable, y temporal, "mal necesario", en un camino progresivo hacia la anarquía; pero sostienen que los ciudadanos no tienen la obligación moral de obedecer a ningún Estado cuando sus leyes entran en conflicto con la autonomía individual.[13] Pueden oponerse a la eliminación inmediata del Estado por medios violentos o a las revoluciones de masas por temor a que se dejaría sin seguridad jurídica (garantías) a los individuos en contra de la creación de un Estado más perjudicial y opresivo (véase: oclocracia). Esto es especialmente cierto entre los anarquistas que consideran la violencia y el Estado como sinónimos, o que la consideran contraproducente cuando la reacción del público frente a un aumento de la violencia resulta en una mayor "aplicación de la ley".

[editar] Referencias1.↑ Wayne Gabardi, review of Anarchism by David Miller, published in American Political Science Review Vol. 80, No. 1. (Mar., 1986), pp. 300-302.
2.↑ Murphy, Brenda. The Provincetown Players and the Culture of Modernity. Cambridge University Press 2005. pp. 31-32.
3.↑ Outhwaite, William & Tourain, Alain (Eds.). (2003). Anarchism. The Blackwell Dictionary of Modern Social Thought (2nd Edition, p. 12). Blackwell Publishing
4.↑ a b Freeden, Micheal. Ideologies and Political Theory: A Conceptual Approach. Oxford University Press. ISBN 019829414X. pp. 313-314.
5.↑ Tucker, Benjamin R., Instead of a Book, by a Man too Busy to Write One: A Fragmentary Exposition of Philosophical Anarchism (1897, New York)
6.↑ Outhwaite, William & Tourain, Alain (Eds.). (2003). "Anarchism," in The Blackwell Dictionary of Modern Social Thought. (2nd Edition, p. 12). Blackwell Publishing
7.↑ Broderick, John C. Thoreau's Proposals for Legislation. American Quarterly, Vol. 7, No. 3 (Autumn, 1955). p. 285
8.↑ The Message of Gandhi. Edgard Snow
9.↑ Carpenter, Humphrey (junio de 1993). «Carta n.º 52, de 29 de noviembre de 1943, de una carta a Christopher Tolkien». Las cartas de J. R. R. Tolkien. col. Christopher Tolkien, trad. Rubén Masera. Barcelona: Minotauro. ISBN 978-84-450-7121-2. 
10.↑ Hart, David B. (12 de noviembre de 2010). «Anarcho-Monarchism» (en inglés). First Things.
11.↑ Adler, Mortimer Jerome. How to Think the Great Ideas. Open Court Publishing 2000. p. 378
12.↑ Antliff, Allan. 2001. Anarchist Modernism: Art, Politics, and the First American Avant-Garde. University of Chicago Press. p.4
13.↑ Klosko, George. Political Obligations. Oxford University Press 2005. p. 4


Anarquismo filosófico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Nov 2012)

Noam Chomsky sobre la sociedad anarquista.



P.J.: Profesor Chomsky, para empezar quizá sería lo mejor que tratara de decimos qué es lo que no se ha de entender por anarquismo; la palabra anarquía, como es sabido, proviene del griego y significa literalmente sin gobierno , pero supongo que quienes hablan de anarquía o de anarquismo como sistema de Filosofía política no quieren con eso decir simplemente que son partidarios de que a partir del 19 de enero del año que viene, pongamos por caso, deje de existir de repente todo gobierno tal como hoy lo entendemos y que ya no habrá ni policía ni normas de la circulación, ni leyes ni recaudadores de impuestos y ni siquiera servicios de correos, teléfonos y telégrafos, etc. Me imagino que con esas palabras entienden algo más complicado que todo eso. 


Chomsky: Bueno, entendámonos; le digo sí a algunas de sus cuestiones y no a otras. Lo más probable es que los defensores de la anarquía o del anarquismo sean partidarios de que no haya policía, pero no de que deba prescindiese de las normas del tráfico. Yo querría empezar diciendo que *el término anarquismo abarca una gran cantidad de ideas políticas y que yo prefiero entenderlo como la izquierda de todo movimiento libertario.* Desde estas posiciones podríamos concebir el anarquismo como una especie de socialismo voluntario, es decir: como un socialismo libertario, o como un anarcosindicalismo, o como un comunismo libertario o anarquismo comunista, según la tradición de Bakunin, Kropotkin y otros. Estos dos grandes pensadores proponían una forma de sociedad altamente organizada, aunque organizada sobre la base de unidades orgánicas o de comunidades orgánicas. Generalmente, por estas dos expresiones entendían el taller y el barrio, y a partir de este par de unidades orgánicas derivar mediante convenios federales una organización social sumamente integrada que podría tener alcances nacionales e internacionales. Toda decisión, a todo nivel, habría de ser tomada por mayoría sobre el terreno y todos los delegados representantes de cada comunidad orgánica han de formar parte de ésta y han de provenir de la misma, a la cual han de volver y en la cual, de hecho, viven.





P.J.: Así que no se trata de una sociedad en la que no haya, literalmente hablando, gobierno, sino más bien de una sociedad en la que la dirección principal de la autoridad viene de abajo. Contrariamente a las democracias representativas tales como las que existen en Estados Unidos y en Gran Bretaña que adoptan una forma de autoridad de arriba abajo, aunque en última instancia decidan los votantes.


Chomsky: Esa democracia representativa estadounidense o británica la critica un anarquista por dos razones. Primero porque se ejerce un monopolio del poder centralizado en el Estado y, segundo -críticamente hablando-, porque la democracia representativa está limitada a la esfera política sin extender de un modo consecuente su carácter al terreno económico. *Los anarquistas de la tradición a que aludimos siempre han creído que el control sobre la propia vida productiva es la condición sine qua non de toda liberación humana verdadera, de hecho, de toda práctica democrática significativa*. Es decir, que mientras haya ciudadanos que estén obligados a alquilarse en el mercado de mano de obra a quienes interese emplearlos para sus negocios, mientras la función del productor esté limitada a ser utensilio subordinado, habrán elementos coercitivos y de opresión francamente escandalosos que no invitan ni mucho menos a hablar en tales condiciones de democracia, si es que tiene sentido hacerlo todavía.





P.J.: ¿Da la historia ejemplos duraderos y a cualquier escala un tanto sustancial de sociedades que se hayan aproximado al ideal anarquista?


Chomsky: Sí, han existido sociedades cuantitativamente pequeñas que creo han logrado bastante realizar ese ideal, aparte de que da la historia ejemplos de revolución libertaria a gran escala de estructura principalmente anarquista. Pero volviendo a lo primero, personalmente creo que el ejemplo tal vez más dramático es el de los kibbutzim israelíes, los cuales durante un largo periodo estuvieron realmente regidos por *principios anarquistas, es decir: autogestión, control directo de los trabajadores en toda la gestión de la empresa, integración de la agricultura, la industria y los servicios, así como la participación y prestación personales en el autogobierno*. Me atrevo a afirmar que tuvieron un éxito extraordinario en casi todas las medidas que tuvieron que imponerse.





P.J.: Pero seguramente estaban, y aún lo están, encuadrados esos kibbutzim en el marco de un Estado tradicional que les garantiza cierta estabilidad fundamental. 


Chomsky: No siempre ha sido así. La historia de los kibbutzim es bastante interesante a este respecto. Sólo desde 1948 están engranados en la maquinaria de un Estado convencional. Antes sólo obedecían a los imperativos de un enclave colonial y, en realidad, existía una sociedad subyacente, mayormente cooperativista, que de hecho no formaba parte del sistema supraestructural del mandato británico, sino que funcionaba subrepticiamente fuera del alcance de este mandato. Y aun hasta cierto punto, esa sociedad cooperativista sobrevivió a la fundación del Estado de Israel, pero -naturalmente- acabó por integrarse en él perdiendo así, a mi parecer, gran parte de su carácter socialista libertario la región de los kíbbutzim israelíes, por razón del proceso político que la misma fundación de una nación acarreaba, amén de otros procesos acarreados por la historia de la región en su coyuntura internacional que no hay por qué tratar aquí. Sin embargo, como instituciones socialistas libertarias en funciones, creo que los kíbbutzim israelíes pueden pasar por un modelo interesante y sumamente apropiado para sociedades industriales avanzadas en la medida en que otros ejemplos existentes en el pasado no lo son. Un buen ejemplo de revolución anarquista realmente a gran escala -de hecho el mejor ejemplo que conozco- es el de la revolución española de 1936, durante la cual, y en la mayor parte de la España republicana, se llevó a cabo una revolución anarquista (o eminentemente inspirada en el anarquismo) que comprendía tanto la organización de la agricultura como de la industria en extensiones considerables, habiéndose desarrollado además de una manera que, al menos visto desde fuera, da toda la impresión de la espontaneidad. Pero si buscamos las raíces más hondas y sus orígenes, caemos en la cuenta de que ese resultado es debido a unas tres generaciones de abnegados militantes organizando sin cesar, experimentando, pensando y trabajando por difundir las ideas anarquistas entre vastas capas de la población en aquella sociedad eminentemente preindustrial, aunque no preindustrial del todo. También esta experiencia tuvo gran éxito, tanto desde el punto de vista de las condiciones humanas como de las medidas económicas. Quiere decirse que la producción continuó su curso con más eficiencia si cabe; los trabajadores del campo y de la fábrica ser perfectamente *capaces de administrar las cosas y administrarse sin presión alguna desde arriba, contrariamente a lo que habían imaginado muchos socialistas, comunistas, liberales y demás ciudadanos de la España republicana (¡por no hablar de la otra!) *y, francamente, quién sabe el juego que esta experiencia habría podido dar para el bienestar y la libertad del mundo. Por desgracia, aquella revolución anarquista fue destruida por la fuerza bruta, a pesar de que mientras estuvo vigente tuvo un éxito sin precedentes y de haber sido, repito, un testimonio muy inspirador en muchos aspectos sobre la capacidad de la gente trabajadora pobre de organizar y administrar sus asuntos de un modo plenamente acertado sin opresión ni controles externos o superiores. Ahora bien; en qué medida la experiencia española es aplicable a sociedades altamente industrializadas, es una cuestión que habría que investigar con todo detalle.





P.J.: Lo que aparece claro para todo el mundo es que la idea fundamental del anarquismo se ancla en la prioridad del Individuo -no necesariamente aislado, sino precísamente junto con otros individuos- y la realización de su libertad. Esto nos suena a lo que proclamaban los fundadores de los Estados Unidos. ¿Qué ha pasado con la experiencia estadounidense que ha hecho de aquella libertad invocada por dicha tradición una palabra sospechosa y hasta corrompida en los oídos de los pensadores anarquistas y de los socialistas libertarlos como usted?


Chomsky: Permítame aclarar ante todo que yo no me considero un pensador anarquista. Digamos que soy un compañero de viaje por derivación, del anarquismo. Siempre se han expresado los pensadores anarquistas muy favorablemente respecto a la experiencia estadounidense y al ideal de la democracia jeffersoniana. Ya sabe que para Jefferson el mejor gobierno es el que gobierna menos, o la apostilla a este aforismo de Thoreau según la cual el mejor gobierno es el que no gobierna nada en absoluto. Ambas frases fórmulas las han repetido los pensadores anarquistas en toda ocasión y a través de los tiempos desde que existe la doctrina anarquizante. Pero el ideal de la democracia jeffersoniana -dejando aparte el hecho de que fuese todavía una sociedad con esclavos- se desarrolló dentro de un sistema precapitalista, o sea: en una sociedad en la cual no ejercía el control ningún monopolio ni habían focos importantes de poder privado. Es realmente sorprendente leer hoy algunos textos libertarlos clásicos. Leyendo, por ejemplo, La crítica del Estado (1791) de Wilhelm von Humboldt, obra muy significativa que de seguro inspiró a Mill, se da uno cuenta de que no se habla en ella para nada de la necesidad de oponerse a la concentración del poder privado y más bien se trata de la necesidad de contrarrestar la usurpación del poder coercitivo del Estado. Lo mismo ocurre en los principios de la tradición estadounidense. ¿Por qué? Sencillamente, porque era ésa la única clase de poder que existía. Quiero decir que Von Humboldt daba por supuesto que todo individuo poseía más o menos un grado de poder similar, pero de poder privado, y que el único desequilibrio real se producía en el seno del Estado centralizado y autoritario, y que la libertad debía ser protegida contra toda intervención del Estado y la Iglesia. Esto es lo que él creía que había que combatir. Ahora bien; cuando nos habla, por ejemplo, de *la necesidad de ejercer control sobre la propia vida creadora, cuando impreca contra la alienación por el trabajo, resultante de la coacción o tan sólo de las instrucciones o dirigismo en el trabajo de cada uno, en vez de actuar por autogestión*, entonces revela su ideología antiestatal y antiteocrática. Pero los mismos principios sirven para la sociedad industrial capitalista que se formó más tarde. Estoy inclinado a creer que Von Humboldt, de haber persistido en su búsqueda ideológica, habría acabado por ser un socialista libertario.





P.J.: Todos estos antecedentes, ¿no sugieren que hay algo inherente al estado preindustrial en todo lo relativo a la aplicabilidad de las ideas libertarías? En otras palabras: que las ideas libertarías presuponen necesariamente una sociedad básicamente rural con una tecnología y una producción bastante simples y cuya organización económica tienda a ser de pequeña escala y localizada.


Chomsky: Vamos a ver, separemos su cuestión en dos preguntas: primera, ¿qué han pensado al respecto los anarquistas?; y segunda, ¿cómo opino yo? En lo que respecta a las respuestas anarquistas tenemos por lo menos dos. En primer lugar hay una tradición anarquista -que podríamos hacer partir de un Kropotkin- con ese carácter que acaba de describimos. Pero en segundo lugar existe otra tradición anarquista que al desarrollarse desemboca en el anarcosindicalismo y que ve en el anarquismo la manera adecuada de organizar una sociedad compleja de nivel industrial altamente avanzado. Y esta tendencia dentro del anarquismo se confunde, o por lo menos se relaciona muy estrechamente con una variedad de marxismo izquierdista de la especie de los comunistas espartaquistas, por ejemplo, salidos de la tradición de Rosa Luxemburgo y que más tarde estuvo representada por teóricos marxistas como Anton Pannekoek, quien desarrolló toda una teoría sobre los consejos obreros de la industria, siendo él mismo un hombre de ciencia, un astrónomo. Pues bien; ¿cuál de estos dos puntos de vista es el que se ajusta a la verdad? O en otros términos: ¿tienen por objeto los conceptos anarquistas una sociedad preindustrial exclusivamente o es el anarquismo también una concepción adecuada para aplicarla a la organización de una sociedad industrial altamente avanzada? Personalmente, creo en la segunda opción, es decir, creo que la industrialización y el avance de la tecnología han cerrado consigo posibilidades de autogestión sobre un terreno vasto como jamás anteriormente se habían presentado. Creo, en efecto, que el anarcosindicalismo nos brinda precisamente el modelo más racional de una sociedad industrial avanzada y compleja en la que los trabajadores pueden perfectamente tomar a su cargo sus propios asuntos de un modo directo e inmediato, o sea, dirigirlos y controlarlos, sin que por eso no sean capaces al mismo tiempo de ocupar puestos clave a fin de tomar las decisiones más sustanciales sobre la estructura económica, instituciones sociales, planeamiento regional y suprarregional, etc. *Actualmente, las instituciones rectoras no les permiten a los trabajadores ejercer control ninguno sobre la información necesaria en el proceso de la producción *ni tampoco poseen por lo demás el entrenamiento requerido para entender en esos asuntos de dirección. Por otra parte, en una sociedad sin intereses creados ni monopolios, gran parte de ese trabajo -administrativo incluido- podría hacerse ya automatizado. Es del dominio público que las máquinas pueden cumplir con un gran porcentaje de las tareas laborales que hoy corren a cargo de los trabajadores y que, por lo tanto, éstos -una vez asegurado mecánicamente un alto nivel de vida- podrían emprender libremente cualquier labor de creación que antes objetivamente les habría sido imposible imaginar siquiera, sobre todo en la fase primeriza de la revolución industrial.





P.J.: Seguidamente querría atacar el problema de la economía en una sociedad anarquista, pero ¿podría pintamos con algo más de detalle la constitución política de una sociedad anarquista tal y como se la imagina usted en las condiciones modernas de vida actual? Se me ocurre preguntar, por ejemplo, si existirían en esa sociedad partidos políticos y qué formas residuales de gobierno seguirían existiendo en la práctica.


Chomsky: Permítame esbozar lo que yo creo podría obtener aproximadamente un consenso entre los libertarios, esbozo que naturalmente me parece en esencia, aunque mínimo, correcto para el caso. Empezando por las dos clases de organización y control, concretamente: la organización y el control en el lugar de trabajo y en la comunidad, podríamos imaginar al efecto una red de consejos de trabajadores y, a nivel superior, la representación interfábricas, o entre ramos de la industria y comercio, o entre oficios y profesiones, y así sucesivamente hasta las asambleas generales de los consejos de trabajadores emanados de la base a nivel regional, nacional o internacional. Y desde el otro punto de vista, o sobre la otra vertiente, cabe imaginar un sistema de gobierno basado en las asambleas locales, a su vez federadas regionalmente y que entienda en asuntos regionales, a excepción de lo concerniente a oficios, industria y comercio, etc., para luego pasar al nivel nacional y a la confederación de naciones, etc. Ahora bien; sobre el cómo se habrían de desarrollar exactamente estas estructuras y cuál sería su interrelación, o sobre si ambas son necesarias o sólo una, son preguntas éstas que los teóricos anarquistas han discutido y acerca de las cuales existen muchas variantes. Por ahora, yo no me atrevo a tomar partido; son cuestiones que habrá que ir elaborando y dilucidando a fondo y con calma.





P.J.: Pero, ¿no habrían, por ejemplo, elecciones nacionales directas, o partidos políticos organizados de punta a punta, como si dijéramos? Claro que si así fuera posiblemente se crearía alguna especie de autoridad central lo que sería contrarío a la idea anarquista.


Chomsky: No, bueno, la idea anarquista propicia que la delegación de autoridad sea la mínima expresión posible y que los participantes, a cualquiera de los niveles, del gobierno deben ser directamente controlados por la comunidad orgánica en la que viven. La situación óptima sería, pues, que la participación a cualquier nivel del gobierno sea solamente parcial, es decir: que los miembros de un consejo de trabajadores que, de hecho, ejercen sus funciones tomando decisiones que los demás trabajadores no tienen tiempo de tomar, sigan haciendo al mismo tiempo su trabajo en el tajo, taller o fábrica en que se empleen, o su labor o misión en la comunidad, barrio o grupo social al que pertenecen. Y respecto a los partidos políticos, mi opinión es que una sociedad anarquista no tiene forzosamente por qué prohibirlos. Puesto que, de hecho, el anarquismo siempre se ha basado en la idea de que cualquier lecho de Procusto, cualquier sistema normativo impuesto en la vida social ha de restringir y menoscaba notablemente su energía y vitalidad y que, más bien, toda clase de nuevas posibilidades de organización voluntaria pueden ir apareciendo a un nivel superior de cultura material e intelectual. Pero yo creo, sinceramente, que si llega el caso de que se crea necesaria la existencia de partidos políticos habrá fallado la sociedad anarquista. Quiero decir que, a mi modo de ver, en una situación con participación directa en el autogobierno y en la autogestión de los asuntos económicos y sociales, las disensiones, los conflictos, las diferencias de intereses, de ideas y de opiniones tendían que ser no sólo bien acogidas, sino cultivadas incluso, para ser expresadas debidamente a cada uno de los distintos niveles. No veo por qué habrían de coincidir esas diferencias con unos partidos que no se crean a partir de las diferencias, sino para crearlas precisamente. No creo que la complejidad del interés humano y de la vida venga mejor servida dividiéndola de ese modo. En realidad, los partidos representan fundamentalmente intereses de clase, y las clases tendrían que haber sido eliminadas o superadas en una sociedad como la que nos ocupa.





P.J.: Una última pregunta sobre organización política. Con esa serie jerárquica de asambleas y de estructura cuasi gubernamental, sin elecciones directas, ¿no se corre el peligro de que el órgano central o el organismo que está en la cúspide de la pirámide, como si dijéramos, se aleje demasiado de la base y que si tiene poderes en asuntos internacionales, por ejemplo, podría incluso disponer de fuerzas armadas u otros instrumentos de violencia y que, a fin de cuentas, estaría menos vigilado que lo está un gobierno en las actuales democracias parlamentarias?


Chomsky: Es condición de primera importancia en toda sociedad libertaria prevenir semejante rumbo en los asuntos públicos de carácter nacional e internacional y a ese fin hay que crear las instituciones necesarias. Lo que creo que es perfectamente factible. Personalmente, estoy convencido de que la participación en el gobierno no es un trabajo full-time. Puede serlo en una sociedad irracionalmente regida en la que se provocan toda clase de problemas por la misma irracionalidad de las instituciones. Pero en una sociedad industrial avanzada funcionando como es debido por cauces libertarlos, me imagino que la puesta en ejecución de las decisiones tomadas por los cuerpos representativos, es una ocupación part-time que tendría que ser llevada a cabo por turno en el seno de cada comunidad y que debería además exigir como condición a los que la ejerzan el no dejar sus propias actividades profesionales, siquiera en parte. Supongamos que fuese posible entender el gobierno como una función de empresa equivalente a la producción de acero, pongo por caso. Si eso fuese factible -y yo creo que es una cuestión de hechos empíricos que tiene que obedecer a sus propias determinaciones y que no puede proyectarse como pura teoría-, si eso fuese factible, digo, la consecuencia natural sería organizar el gobierno industrialmente , como si fuera una rama más de la industria, con su propio consejo de trabajadores y su propia disciplina autogestionaria y su propia participación en las asambleas de mayor extensión o alcance. Podría añadir aquí que así sucedió en los consejos de los trabajadores formados espontáneamente en algunas partes, como por ejemplo en la revolución húngara de 1956. Había en efecto, si no me equivoco, un consejo de empleados del Estado que se habían organizado sencillamente a la manera industrial o empresarial como otras ramas de la industria de tipo tradicional. Cosa semejante es perfectamente posible y tendría que ser -o podría ser- una barrera que impidiese la formación de esa especie de remota burocracia represiva que los anarquistas temen tanto, como es natural.





P.J.: Suponiendo que continuase existiendo una cierta necesidad de autodefensa a nivel bastante perfeccionado, no comprendo por su descripción de la sociedad anarquista cómo podría ejercerse un control efectivo por parte del dicho sistema de consejos representativos par-time y aun a varios niveles de abajo arriba, sobre una organización tan poderosa y técnicamente tan perfeccionada por la fuerza de las cosas como el pentágono, por ejemplo.


Chomsky: Bien, bien, precisemos un poco la terminología. Usted habla del Pentágono como organización defensiva, que es lo corriente. En 1947, cuando se aprobó la Ley de Defensa nacional, el antiguo Ministerio de la Guerra -que así se había venido llamando honradamente- pasó . a llamarse Departamento de la Defensa. Por entonces era yo aún un estudiante y no me creía muy ducho en la materia, pero sabía, como todo el mundo, que si el ejército estadounidense hasta entonces podía haber estado implicado en la defensa de la nación -y parcialmente así había sido- en adelante ya no sería el Departamento de Defensa más que un ministerio de la agresión, y nada más.





P.J.: Según el principio de que no hay que creer nada hasta que se niegue oficialmente.


Chomsky: Exactamente. Un poco bajo el supuesto con que esencialmente había concebido Orwell el Estado moderno y su naturaleza. Y éste es exactamente el caso. Quiero decir que el Pentágono no es de ningún modo el instrumento del Ministerio de la Defensa. Jamás ha defendido a los Estados Unidos contra nadie y lo único que ha producido ha sido agresión; por eso creo que el pueblo norteamericano estaría mucho mejor sin Pentágono que con él. Pero en todo caso no lo necesita para su defensa. Su intervención en los asuntos internacionales nunca ha sido -bueno, nunca es mucho decir, pero costaría trabajo encontrar una excepción- su posición o actitud característica la de apoyar la libertad o la de defender al pueblo. No es éste el papel que desempeña la organización militar tan vasta que controla el Departamento de la Defensa. Sus tareas son más bien dos bien distintas y ambas bastante antisociales. La primera es la de salvaguardar un sistema internacional en el que los llamados intereses estadounidenses -con lo que se quiere significar principalmente intereses comerciales sigan floreciendo. La segunda tarea cumple una misión económica internacional. *De ahí que el Pentágono haya sido el más importante mecanismo keinesiano por el cual el gobierno interviene para mantener lo que cómicamente se llama la salud de la economía mediante la incitación a producir, es decir, llevando a la producción del despilfarro*. Ahora bien, ambas funciones sirven a ciertos intereses, a intereses dominantes de hecho, intereses dominantes de clase en la sociedad estadounidense. Pero no creo que sirvan ni poco ni mucho al interés del público y un semejante sistema de producción de despilfarro y de destrucción sería desmantelado en lo esencial en una sociedad libertaria. Pero no hay que hablar demasiado de estas cosas. Si nos imaginamos, por ejemplo, una revolución social en los Estados Unidos -cosa que está muy lejos, diría yo-, más si esto ocurriera, es difícil imaginar que hubiese un enemigo real de fuerza capaz de amenazar la revolución social del país; no iban a atacarnos Méjico o Cuba pongamos por caso. No creo, pues, que una revolución en Estados Unidos necesitase defenderse contra un agresión exterior. Mientras que si se proclamase una revolución social en Europa occidental, creo que en tal caso el problema de la defensa adquiriría caracteres críticos. 





P.J.: Iba a decirle que seguramente no puede ser inherente a la idea anarquista la falta de autodefensa, ya que hasta ahora todos los experimentos anarquistas han sido aniquilados desde fuera.


Chomsky: Ya, lo que pasa es que a esas cuestiones no se puede contestar más que específicamente y siempre en relación con casos históricos concretos y en condiciones objetivas.





P.J.: No, es que se me hacía difícil entender lo que decía del control democrático adecuado para esa clase de organización, ya que me parece muy improbable que los generales se controlasen a sí mismos del modo que a usted le pareciese bien.


Chomsky: La dificultad estriba en que yo quiero apuntar la complejidad de la cuestión. Todo depende del país y de la sociedad de que se trate. En los Estados Unidos se plantea una clase específica de problemas. Si la revolución social libertaria se declara en Europa, creo que entonces los problemas que surgirían serían muy serios, ya que se plantearía de inmediato un gran problema de defensa. Porque supongo que si en la Europa occidental se consiguiese un socialismo libertario de cierta envergadura, se ceñiría sobre ella una amenaza militar inminente por dos partes, por la parte de la Unión Soviética y por la de Estados Unidos. Luego, el primer problema sería cómo defenderse. Con este problema tuvo que enfrentarse la revolución española. Porque no sólo estaba amenazada in situ por la intervención militar fascista, sino también por las unidades armadas comunistas y por los enemigos liberales de la retaguardia y de las naciones vecinas. Ante semejante magnitud y número de ataques, el problema de la defensa era el más grave, por ser de vida o muerte. A pesar de todo esto, creo que hay que plantearse la cuestión de si es la mejor manera de hacerlo a base de ejércitos centralizados con toda su tecnología disuasiva; la verdad, no creo que la cosa sea tan de cajón. Por ejemplo, no creo que un ejército europeo-occidental centralizado impediría un ataque ruso o estadounidense con el fin de acabar con un socialismo libertario, porque la suerte de ataque que esperaría, francamente, no sería quizá militar, sino económico por lo menos.





P.J.: Pero por otra parte, tampoco es de esperar ya las clásicas algaradas de campesinos armados con horcas y hoces... 


Chomsky: No hablamos de campesinos, sino de sociedades desarrolladas industrialmente y de elevado urbanismo. Se me ocurre que su mejor arma sería atraer la simpatía de las clases trabajadoras de los países atacantes. Pero repito que hay que ser prudente. Y no es nada improbable que la revolución necesitara tanques, ejército y que así se labrara su propia ruina por las razones antedichas. Es decir, creo que es muy difícil imaginarse cómo podría funcionar en régimen revolucionario un ejército central con sus tanques, aviones y armas estratégicas. Y si eso es necesario para salvar las estructuras revolucionarias, ¡ay de la revolución!





P.J.: Si el mejor método de defensa es, como usted dice, granjearse las simpatías de las organizaciones políticas y económicas, tal vez sería a este propósito oportuno entrar más en el detalle. En uno de sus ensayos dice usted que (en una sociedad decente, todo el mundo tendría la oportunidad de encontrar un trabajo interesante y a cada cual le estaría permitido usar sus talentos por ofrecérsele las más amplías oportunidades a ese mismo objeto,. Después se pregunta: ¿Y qué más haría falta? ¿Acaso una recompensa exterior en forma de lujos o de poder? Eso en el caso de que supongamos que el hacer uso de los propios talentos en un trabajo interesante y socialmente útil no nos recompensa por sí solo. Creo que esta manera de razonar agrada a mucha gente. Pero aun así necesita alguna explicación. Personalmente creo que el trabajo que a la gente puede parecer interesante o atractivo o satisfactorio no tiene por qué coincidir necesariamente con la clase de trabajo que tiene que hacerse por necesidad, sí queremos mantener el nivel de vida que la gente exige y al que está acostumbrada.


Chomsky: En efecto, hay una cantidad de trabajo que tiene que hacerse, si queremos mantener el actual nivel de vida. Está por contestar la pregunta: ¿en qué medida este trabajo tiene que ser oneroso? Recordemos que ni la ciencia, ni la tecnología ni el simple intelecto se han dedicado a examinar la cuestión con el fin de abolir el carácter pesado y autodestructivo de algunos trabajos necesarios en nuestra sociedad. Esto es debido al hecho de que siempre se ha contado con la reserva de un cuerpo considerable de esclavos a sueldo que harán cualquier trabajo, por duro que sea, antes que morir de hambre. Pero si la inteligencia humana se aplicara a resolver el problema de cómo hacer tolerables los trabajos más pesados que la sociedad requiere, no sabemos cuál sería la salida. Tengo para mí que gran parte de esos trabajos podrían hacerse totalmente tolerables. Esto aparte de que me parece un error creer que toda labor físicamente dura tiene que ser onerosa. Hay mucha gente -yo incluido- que emprende trabajos duros para relajarse. No hace mucho, por ejemplo, se me ocurrió plantar treinta y cuatro árboles en un prado detrás de mi casa, lo que implicaba tener que cavar treinta y cuatro hoyos. Considerando lo que normalmente hago como ocupación, eso representa un trabajo bastante pesado, pero he de confesar que disfruté haciéndolo. Sin embargo, estoy seguro que no habría disfrutado de tenerlo que hacer con un capataz delante y a horas fijas, etc. Aunque si es ...una tarea tomada por interés también puede hacerse. Y sin tecnologías, sin pensar en cómo planear el trabajo, etc.





P.J.: A esto podría decirte que existe el peligro de que esta manera de ver el problema sea una ilusión bastante romántica, sólo posible de abrigar por una pequeña élite de intelectuales, profesores, periodistas, etc. que están en la situación tan privilegiada de ser pagados por lo que les gusta hacer y harían de otras formas.


Chomsky: Por eso empecé por poner por delante un gran sí condicional. Dije que primeramente hay que preguntarse hasta qué punto el trabajo necesario para la sociedad -o sea, el trabajo requerido para mantener el nivel de vida que queremos- ha de ser por fuerza pesado u oneroso. Yo creo que la respuesta sería: mucho menos de lo que lo es hoy; pero convengamos en que hasta cierto punto siga siendo sucio . Aun así, la respuesta es muy simple: ese trabajo sucio debe ser distribuido equitativamente entre todos los que son capaces de hacerlo.





P.J.: Entonces, que cada cual se pase cierto número de meses al año en la cadena de producción de automóviles y otro tanto recogiendo basuras u otras faenas ingratas...


Chomsky: Si es que efectivamente son éstas tareas de imposible autosatisfacción. Pero yo no lo creo, francamente. Cuando veo trabajar a los operarios, digamos a los mecánicos de automóvil por ejemplo, creo que muchas veces puede ser no poco motivo de orgullo cumplir con la tarea. El orgullo de un trabajo complicado y bien hecho en el que hay que hacer uso de la inteligencia, especialmente cuando uno está interesado en la gestión de la empresa y hay que contribuir a las decisiones de cómo organizar el trabajo, para qué sirve, cuáles son los objetivos de ese trabajo, etc. Yo creo que todo esto puede ser una actividad satisfactoria y recompensadora que, de hecho, requiere las capacidades que los trabajadores despliegan de buen grado. Pero la verdad es que estoy hablando hipotéticamente. *Supongamos que quedase un residuo de trabajo que nadie quisiera hacer; en tal caso no hay más que distribuirlo entre todos equitativamente, pero por lo demás que la gente ejerza libremente sus talentos a su buen entender.*



P.J.: Supongamos ahora, profesor, que ese residuo fuese muy grande, como hay quien sostiene que sería si el trabajo para producir un noventa por ciento de lo que todos quisiéramos consumir se realizara cumplidamente. En tal caso, organizar la distribución de este trabajo sobre la base de que todo el mundo hiciera una pequeña parte de los trabajos sucios o pesados, resultaría echar mano de algo absurdamente ineficaz. Porque para eso habría que entrenar y equipar a toda la gente, porque toda tendría que pasar por los trabajos sucios, de lo que sufriría la eficacia de toda la economía y, por consiguiente, el nivel de vida se rebajaría ostensiblemente.


Chomsky: Bueno, ante todo hay que convenir en que nadamos sobre puras hipótesis, ya que no creo que sus porcentajes sean ni mucho menos reales. *Ya he dicho que si la inteligencia humana se aplicara a proyectar una tecnología adaptada a las necesidades del productor humano en vez de hacerlo al revés tendríamos la solución. Ahora se plantea el problema inverso: cómo adaptar el ser humano a un sistema tecnológico ideado para otros objetivos, es decir, la producción para el beneficio*. Estoy convencido de que si se hiciera lo que digo el trabajo indeseado será mucho menos cuantioso de lo que usted sugiere. Pero como quiera que sea, fíjese que tenemos dos alternativas: la primera es distribuirlo equitativamente, la segunda es crear las instituciones adecuadas para ...obligar a un grupo de la población a hacer los malos trabajos so pena de morirse de hambre. Esas son las dos alternativas.





P.J.: No digo obligados, sino que podrían hacer esos traba os incluso voluntariamente los que considerasen que valía la pena hacerlos a base de una mayor remuneración correspondiente.


Chomsky: Ah no, supongo que ya ha sobreentendido que para mí todo el mundo ha de recibir por su trabajo, sea cual sea, una recompensa igual. Y no olvide que actualmente vivimos en una sociedad en que la gente que hace los trabajos pesados no es mejor remunerada que la que hace su trabajo voluntariamente; todo lo contrario es verdad. *De la manera en que funciona nuestra sociedad, una sociedad de clases, los que hacen los trabajos más duros, más pesados o más sucios son los que cobran menos*. Esos trabajos se hacen, sin más, pero nosotros no queremos ni pensar en que existen, porque sabemos que hay una masa de gentes miserables que sólo controlan un solo factor de la producción: su fuerza de trabajo, que tienen que vender; o tendrán que aceptar esa clase de trabajos porque no tienen otra cosa que hacer y antes que morir de hambre se emplean por los más bajos salarios. Acepto la corrección. Imaginémonos tres clases de sociedades: la primera, la corriente, en la cual el trabajo indeseable se da a los esclavos a sueldo. Luego un segundo sistema en que el trabajo ingrato, después de haber hecho todo lo posible para darle sentido, es distribuido y, en fin, el tercer sistema en el que el trabajo malo da derecho a una paga extraordinaria, tanto que por ella acceden a hacerlo algunos voluntariamente. Pues bien; yo creo que el segundo y el tercer sistema están de acuerdo -en estos términos vagos en que estamos hablando- con los principios anarquistas. Personalmente me inclino por el segundo, pero ambos están totalmente alejados de toda organización social vigente y de toda tendencia a cualquier organización social en la actualidad.





P.J.: Se lo plantearé de otra manera. Me parece que se está ante una opción fundamental, por mucho que se la quiera camuflar, entre el trabajo satisfactorio de por sí y el trabajo que hay que organizar sobre la base del valor que tiene lo producido para la gente que lo usa o consume. Y la sociedad organizada sobre la base de dar a todo el mundo las oportunidades para llevar a cabo sus más caras aficiones, Lo que expresa en esencia la fórmula del trabajo por el trabajo mismo , tiene su culminación lógica en el monasterio o convento, donde la clase de trabajo practicado, o sea, el rezo, es un trabajo de autoenriquecimiento del propio trabajo. No se produce nada que sea de provecho para nadie, así que, o bien hay que vivir a un nivel de vida lo más bajo, o bien hay que resignarse a morir de hambre.


Chomsky: Bien, aquí hace usted unas suposiciones de hecho con las que no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto. Yo creo que parte de lo que le da sentido al trabajo es su utilidad, es el hecho de que sus productos se puedan utilizar. El trabajo del artesano tiene su sentido al menos en parte por la inteligencia y la destreza que ha de poner en él, pero también en parte porque es un trabajo útil. Lo mismo diría yo que vale también para los hombres de ciencia. Creo que el hecho de que la clase de trabajo que uno está haciendo sirva para otra cosa -que es el caso del trabajo científico, como usted sabe-, que contribuya a algo más es muy importante, aun prescindiendo de la elegancia o la belleza que uno pueda lograr con su trabajo. Estoy convencido que esto vale para todas las actividades humanas. Creo además que si echamos una ojeada por una buena parte de la historia de la humanidad, nos daremos cuenta de cuántos han sido los que han sacado satisfacción -y no poca- del trabajo productivo y creador que han estado haciendo; pero también creo que la industrialización propicia enormemente esa satisfacción. ¿Por qué? Pues porque gran parte de las faenas fastidiosas y sin atractivo pueden hacerlas las máquinas, lo que significa que automáticamente el radio de acción del trabajo humano realmente creador resulta muy notablemente agrandado. Pero a otra cosa. Usted habla del trabajo libremente emprendido como afición o hobby. *Yo no lo juzgo así. Pienso que le trabajo libremente elegido y ejecutado también puede ser trabajo útil e importante*.


Sobre la sociedad anarquista


----------



## SUEVO (23 Nov 2012)

Esto es una entrevista inteligente. Muy bueno el aporte, Raulisimo, gracias otra vez.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Nov 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> Esto es una entrevista inteligente. Muy bueno el aporte, Raulisimo, gracias otra vez.



De nada.

Un placer.


----------



## Caladan (24 Nov 2012)

Aquí nadie discute el liberalismo, pero todo el mundo discute el derecho democrático de los catalanes a decidir democráticamente en un referéndum qué hacer con su futuro. Nadie discute que en una España donde se mezcla y superponen el centralismo más rancio y el autonomismo desbocado, se utilicen los recursos de las regiones que producen no para ayudar a las más pobres, sino para otorgar prebendas políticas a lo del mismo palo. Aquí a los liberales se les llena la boca de liberalidad, pero les cuesta comprender que España tal como está estructurada siempre será lo contrario a un estado liberal.


----------



## SUEVO (24 Nov 2012)

Caladan dijo:


> Aquí nadie discute el liberalismo, pero todo el mundo discute el derecho democrático de los catalanes a decidir democráticamente en un referéndum qué hacer con su futuro. Nadie discute que en una España donde se mezcla y superponen el centralismo más rancio y el autonomismo desbocado, se utilicen los recursos de las regiones que producen no para ayudar a las más pobres, sino para otorgar prebendas políticas a lo del mismo palo. Aquí a los liberales se les llena la boca de liberalidad, pero les cuesta comprender que España tal como está estructurada siempre será lo contrario a un estado liberal.



A ver, legalmente, ni los catalanes ni nadie puede autodeterminarse. Totalmente de acuerdo en lo de los recursos. Muchos liberales entendemos tu ultima afirmacion.

Te dire lo que yo pienso:

España es una monarquia bananera. La casta y la para-casta suman millones. Va a ser muy dificil cambiar el regimen, al paso que vamos habra que esperar a que palmen los viejunos de mas de 50 años ( que son la base del sistema ).

A no ser que se usen metodos ilegales ( que no ilegitimos, para mí ). Ya sabes, un magnicidio eficaz, una chispa ( por cualquier razon ) que subleve al pueblo, vascos o catalanes separandose a la eslovena...

Así estamos, yo estoy deseando que se caiga de una puta vez el R-78 y me da igual la forma ( hasta vería bien que nos atacara Marruecos y provocara el derrumbe ), pero podría pasar lo del cuento de la rana.

Tengo clara la solucion para esta Españita: Republica federal o confederal, que contenga a aquellos pueblos que quieran ( incluidos Portugal y Gibraltar ) y que sea muy liberal.

Mañana, todos los catalanes podeis hacernos un favor a todos los peninsulares. VOTAD A SACO POR LA INDEPENDENCIA.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Nov 2012)

No deberíamos confundir *libertarismo* con el mero *liberalismo* _"laissez faire"_ dominante. El libertarismo asume en su misma definición el *pensamiento libertario*, muy lejos éste de las concepciones liberalistas que gobiernan hoy el mundo. El liberalismo de mercado puede estar bien siempre que se asuman otros criterios o valores que lo compensen inmersos estos en el así llamado pensamiento libertario. Sin esos valores, el liberalismo por sí solo nos lleva a la acumulación de capital, la desigualdad social y la consiguiente implosión sistémica.

Aquí una reseña sobre el pensamiento libertario.

http://europeanthoreau.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/acinas2004.pdf

Entre las distintas definiciones que podemos dar del pensamiento libertario hay 
una que tiende a identificarlo con un aprecio tan grande hacia la igual libertad 
de las personas que sólo es comparable con el mismo recelo que le inspira 
cualquier forma de poder. Se trata de una definición que, por ello, concibe a esta 
ideología —que, según Emma Goldman, representa “la filosofía de la soberanía 
del individuo”— como una radicalización de lo mejor del liberalismo clásico. 
Una doctrina ésta —pensemos en Kant, Humboldt, Mill o Tocqueville— que 
prefirió anteponer la libertad con sus agitaciones y tormentas al despotismo en 
medio de la apatía y la indiferencia general, y que, frente a los peligros de 
cualquier poder ilimitado, se caracterizó por su defensa de los valores de la 
diversidad, la tolerancia y la autodeterminación de la voluntad moral.




Otro enlace interesante es el del siguiente portal libertario: 

Los clásicos anarquistas y la crisis actual | PORTAL LIBERTARIO OACA

Otra reseña.

Debido al mecanismo económico y financiero que rige al mundo actual siempre es el obrero quien, indirectamente, soporta todas las cargas de los impuestos y tributos... capitalistas podéis dormir tranquilos. Ni los gobernantes ni los parlamentarios os harán daño alguno. La prensa mercenaria no aprobará nunca que el dinero se tome de donde lo hay, sino que admitirá que puede extraerse de allí donde falta.[...] ¿debemos romper el contrato social actual? ¿no sería un acto de justicia el que el dinero se tomase de donde esta acumulado? en ese caso habríase roto el contrato social, habría llegado el fin del capitalismo. Veamos el contrato social que se nos ha impuesto y la relación que tiene con el paro forzado. Todo cuanto existe no son obras de unos cuantos sino el resultado del esfuerzo colectivo, del trabajo archisecular de todas las generaciones que nos precedieron. Por consiguiente, todo ello, debería ser el patrimonio de la Humanidad entera. Pero un puñado hanse constituido en clase poseedora desposeyendo al resto. Mendigar, robar o trabajar es lo que otorgan al resto. Después de haberse constituido en clase poseedora, estos usurpadores, erigiéronse en gobernantes; promulgaron leyes, rodeáronse de un aparato de fuerzas, de una armadura de violencia sistemáticamente organizada: el Estado. En semejantes condiciones, prohibióse el robo y la mendicidad pues no producen pero consumen. La clase capitalista necesita gente que trabaje pues sólo el trabajo puede fecundar sus capitales. Si el capitalismo no puede proporcionar trabajo a los que carecen de el ¡debe asesinarles! Cansados de proporcionar migajas de pan a los que no producen piensan que es mejor matarles en lugar de alimentarlos ¡entonces aparecerá la guerra!...es indispensable romper el circulo infernal llamado Sociedad Capitalista”.
El paralelismo con la crisis que nos toca soportar y pagar es innegable, la negación de la crisis, la guerra de Irak, los posicionamientos de partidos y prensa, y sobre todo el mismo fondo asesino y despiadado del sistema. Dicha conferencia, dada en los años treinta podría haberse dado perfectamente hoy. Lo curioso es que con el paso del tiempo no ha variado el problema pero en cambio se ha olvidado la forma de contrarrestarlo. Desgraciadamente se ha perdido la conciencia de clase. Claro que algunos dirán que el proletariado y demás tonterías son cosas del siglo pasado pero no podemos permitirnos el lujo de dejar de tener presente una cosa, el sistema que nos explota es un sistema capitalista y su contrario es el trabajo, la producción de la cual se nutre. Y desde el trabajo, que es lo que la mayoría tenemos en común, es desde donde se debe centrar nuestra oposición y desde donde ésta puede hacer el mayor daño posible y puede forzar mas fácilmente una resistencia activa. Esta resistencia se encuadra en el sindicato. Aunque hay que saber diferenciar entre los diferentes tipos de indicatos. Y el sindicalismo o es revolucionario o no lo es. Un sindicato que no sea completamente independiente del capital es un sindicato podrido y sin brazos. Un sindicato que no tenga una estructura totalmente horizontal y federativa es un sindicato que adormece al trabajador/a y hace un gran favor a la patronal. Siguiendo con esta visión histórica, aquello en lo que debe basarse el sindicalismo nos lo puede sintetizar Paul Delesalle, que se expresaba en los siguientes términos: “vemos en los sindicatos dos movimientos:
1º-un movimiento reformista para cuidarse de los intereses materiales y morales que tienden a la satisfacción de intereses inmediatos, como el aumento de salario, disminución de la jornada y en general toda mejora en el bienestar del obrero.
2º-un movimiento económico de la clase obrera contra la clase capitalista, cuyo fin es la supresión de esta última.
Nuestra actitud ante estas dos tendencias del movimiento sindical es sencilla: demostrar las vanidades de las reformas parciales y fomentar el espíritu revolucionario entre los sindicados. Respecto de un aumento de salario, por ejemplo, es fácil demostrar que tal aumento nos favorece momentáneamente hasta que inevitablemente los productos suben de precio proporcionalmente, con lo que el aumento de salario no habrá servido de nada porque, aunque se tenga mas dinero, no es posible que aumente la capacidad de consumo.[...] descartadas las reformas, el fin perseguido por los sindicatos es, un fin revolucionario, que solo puede alcanzarse por medios revolucionarios (huelga general u otro), porque el deseo supremo es el fin de la explotación del hombre por el hombre.[...]
esta tendencia de los sindicatos a transformar la sociedad es una tendencia revolucionaria. Y si, por otra parte, la transformación de la sociedad es posible por medio del grupo puramente económico, como es el sindicato, queda demostrado al mismo tiempo la perfecta inutilidad de una dirección política.”
Usaremos también una cita del sindicalista Pelloutier sobre un punto, que aun estando en el horizonte, no se debe olvidar para no caer en organizaciones autoritarias o crear aristocracias obreras. Pelloutier afirmaba que “entre la unión corporativa que se elabora y la sociedad comunista libertaria, en su periodo inicial, hay una concordancia perfecta”. Y sobre esto no hay ejemplo más claro que la revolución del 36. Donde el día después la producción continuó y el sistema capitalista fue superado óptimamente. Por eso es importantísimo no olvidar nunca hacía dónde va dirigido nuestro trabajo como sindicalistas, sin traicionar el trabajo pasado y aportando alternativas que vayan en pos de la mejora confederal.
Desde la Transición la sociedad, los trabajadores han caído en el individualismo y la parsimonia más absoluta. ¿Debido a qué? Pues entre otros factores a un sindicalismo banal que lanza el mensaje, y que muy hondo ha calado, de que ya lo hará otro por ti. La emancipación de los obreros será obra de los obreros mismos, sentencia lanzada en la Primera Internacional, acusada a veces de sencillez y vacía de contenido, no deja de esconder una gran verdad. Lo que no hagamos nosotr@s por nosotr@s, nadie lo hará. Mirad los resultados; en apenas treinta años de democracia ¿cuantas reformas laborales han habido? ¿Cuantos derechos se han recortado una y otra vez? ¿Qué respuestas en modo de huelgas se han dado a esta crisis? Se ríen los banqueros de nosotr@s, se ríen nuestr@s “representantes políticos”, la patronal se mea encima nuestro recordando las historias que le contaban sus abuelos sobre labels y huelgas solidarias viendo el espectáculo actual.
La verdadera crisis, la tristeza de esta crisis, es la que sufrimos por no ser capaces de reaccionar de forma contundente y esto ya son demasiados años. La clase obrera encuadrada en el sindicato y bien organizada debe ofrecer la resistencia que hoy no existe. O seguir negando con la cabeza, la cañita en la mano y musitar “qué malita esta la cosa” .


Portada | PORTAL LIBERTARIO OACA


Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Ramonmo (24 Nov 2012)

¿Cómo podría construirse el AVE a Galicia en un país libertarianista de ésos?

¿Habría llegado el hombre a la Luna si los EEUU hubieran sido libertarios?


----------



## Caladan (24 Nov 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> A ver, legalmente, ni los catalanes ni nadie puede autodeterminarse. Totalmente de acuerdo en lo de los recursos. Muchos liberales entendemos tu ultima afirmacion.
> 
> Te dire lo que yo pienso:
> 
> ...



Que conste que me jode bastante. Pero mi voto va a ser tal como usted dice. ¿Y porqué me jode? porque yo jamás he sido independentista. Lo considero un fracaso (en primer lugar de España y en segundo de Cataluña). Hoy no veo otro futuro, hoy nos es más fácil cambiar "desde dentro". Deseo que de conseguirse, pudiera servir para hacer reflexionar y cambiar las mentalidades del resto de España.


----------



## Caladan (24 Nov 2012)

Ramonmo dijo:


> ¿Cómo podría construirse el AVE a Galicia en un país libertarianista de ésos?
> 
> ¿Habría llegado el hombre a la Luna si los EEUU hubieran sido libertarios?



Arriba le han explicado la diferencia. En todo caso, la comparación de la llegada del hombre a la luna con la construcción del Ave a Galicia es perfecta a efectos ejemplificadores de dedicar dineros públicos a eventos que poco tienen de beneficio público real. Bueno, en el primer caso resultaron algunos descubrimientos de interés y algún avance científico.


----------



## Ramonmo (24 Nov 2012)

¿Arriba dónde? Hay unos tochos gigantescos que, obviamente, no me he leído... ¿No hay una respuesta corta?


----------



## Ramonmo (24 Nov 2012)

Otra cosa: ¿qué pasa con el libertarianismo a la luz de las recientes investigaciones neurológicas que indican que en realidad la libertad no existe, sino que es más bien una ilusión creada por nuestro cerebro?


----------



## Caladan (24 Nov 2012)

Ramonmo dijo:


> ¿Arriba dónde? Hay unos tochos gigantescos que, obviamente, no me he leído... ¿No hay una respuesta corta?



Si lee el principio de los hilos (ni que sean tochos, no crea que yo siempre me lo leo todo de cabo a rabo). Comenta que el libertarismo no se sostiene sin unos mínimos solidarios. Lógicos por otra parte.


----------



## Caladan (24 Nov 2012)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Otra cosa: ¿qué pasa con el libertarianismo a la luz de las recientes investigaciones neurológicas que indican que en realidad la libertad no existe, sino que es más bien una ilusión creada por nuestro cerebro?



Primero tienen que demostrarse esas teorías (algo he oído). Pero aunque así fuera, una cosa es que seamos esclavos de "nuestras" neuronas... y otra que seamos esclavos de las neuronas de los demás. Menuda diferencia¡¡


----------



## SUEVO (24 Nov 2012)

Ramonmo dijo:


> ¿Arriba dónde? Hay unos tochos gigantescos que, obviamente, no me he leído... ¿No hay una respuesta corta?



Yo te la daré y así no tienes que esperar a la pinícula.

En esta Españita actual, las infraestructuras de toda la nacion se deciden en Madrid. Y en Madrid tienden a olvidar lo que hay en medio de las grandes urbes que se quieren unir ( estaciones del AVE a muchos Km. de distancia de las ciudades medianas ).

En la verdadera España, cada municipio, provincia o comunidad decidiría que inversiones le interesan. Por ejemplo Zamora podría decidir que quiere un ave hacia Vigo, pero necesitaría el apoyo de Orense y el de Vigo. Si todas estan de acuerdo, adelante. Si no, no. Y se pondrían las estaciones en el CENTRO de las ciudades que es donde son útiles.


----------



## Ramonmo (24 Nov 2012)

Caladan dijo:


> Primero tienen que demostrarse esas teorías (algo he oído). Pero aunque así fuera, una cosa es que seamos esclavos de "nuestras" neuronas... y otra que seamos esclavos de las neuronas de los demás. Menuda diferencia¡¡



No hay tal diferencia, o no es relevante. El caso es que nuestras neuronas toman las decisiones por sí mismas, sin intervención de nuestra voluntad, que sólo aparece como ilusión _a posteriori._ Así que, si la libertad no existe ¿qué pasa con el libertarianismo?


----------



## Ramonmo (24 Nov 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> Yo te la daré y así no tienes que esperar a la pinícula.
> 
> En esta Españita actual, las infraestructuras de toda la nacion se deciden en Madrid. Y en Madrid tienden a olvidar lo que hay en medio de las grandes urbes que se quieren unir ( estaciones del AVE a muchos Km. de distancia de las ciudades medianas ).
> 
> En la verdadera España, cada municipio, provincia o comunidad decidiría que inversiones le interesan. Por ejemplo Zamora podría decidir que quiere un ave hacia Vigo, pero necesitaría el apoyo de Orense y el de Vigo. Si todas estan de acuerdo, adelante. Si no, no. Y se pondrían las estaciones en el CENTRO de las ciudades que es donde son útiles.



Perdón, pero creo que me he perdido...

Pensaba que esto del libertarianismo era una cosa *individual*. Pero, según dices, va por territorios ¿no?

Entonces ¿es el libertarianismo, simplemente, descentralización? Si un señor de Zamora no quiere poner un céntimo para el AVE ¿tiene que hacerlo, si la ciudad de Zamora lo decide? Y si un señor de Sanabria no quiere deshacerse de su finca para que pasen las vías ¿qué ocurre con él?


----------



## Caladan (24 Nov 2012)

Ramonmo dijo:


> No hay tal diferencia, o no es relevante. El caso es que nuestras neuronas toman las decisiones por sí mismas, sin intervención de nuestra voluntad, que sólo aparece como ilusión _a posteriori._ Así que, si la libertad no existe ¿qué pasa con el libertarianismo?



Si nuestra voluntad no reside en nuestras propias neuronas, ya me dirá usted donde está empadronada ::

Todo esto ¿no serán excusas para hacer "pasables" y "digeribles" las políticas autoritaristas? Lo comento porque puestos a elegir, prefiero que me gobiernen mis neuronas que las neuronas de otro. Insisto.


----------



## SUEVO (24 Nov 2012)

Raulisimo, muy interesante otra vez tu aporte. Gracias.

Pero creo que caes en el error de casi todo el mundo al confundir las politicas super-intervencionistas del estado con el liberalismo economico, que como tú muy bien has dicho es la parte economica del libertarismo. 

Yo tiendo a hablar de liberalismo como una filosofía que lo contiene todo: Libertad individual "sagrada" ( al propio cuerpo, a los valores morales, una libertad total que solo termina donde interfiere con las de los demás ), libertad de comercio, a la propiedad privada...todas.

Quizas yo debiera hablar de libertarismo como filosofía general, error mío. Pero la esencia de los conceptos es la misma.

En cuanto a las desigualdades sociales y la acumulacion de riquezas, no las veo malas en sí, siempre y cuando respondan al talento y al esfuerzo de cada individuo, bajo unas pocas leyes generales sin excepciones. No a contactos politicos.

Creo que hay que recompensar a las personas segun el merito de cada una. De lo contrario se incentiva el parasitismo y la apatía.

En todo caso, maxima soberanía del individuo y poco estado ( o ninguno ).


----------



## Caladan (24 Nov 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> Raulisimo, muy interesante otra vez tu aporte. Gracias.
> 
> Pero creo que caes en el error de casi todo el mundo al confundir las politicas super-intervencionistas del estado con el liberalismo economico, que como tú muy bien has dicho es la parte economica del libertarismo.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta Suevo, ya que le noto versado. ¿Es totalmente contradictorio ser más o menos de izquierdas y tener algún principio liberal?


----------



## Ramonmo (24 Nov 2012)

Caladan dijo:


> Si nuestra voluntad no reside en nuestras propias neuronas, ya me dirá usted donde está empadronada ::
> 
> Todo esto ¿no serán excusas para hacer "pasables" y "digeribles" las políticas autoritaristas? Lo comento porque puestos a elegir, prefiero que me gobiernen mis neuronas que las neuronas de otro. Insisto.



Me parece que no lo comprende: si esos resultados son ciertos *usted no prefiere nada*.


----------



## SUEVO (24 Nov 2012)

Caladan dijo:


> Una pregunta Suevo, ya que le noto versado. ¿Es totalmente contradictorio ser más o menos de izquierdas y tener algún principio liberal?



Usted tambien parece culto. Le contaré mi opinion.

Quizas sí sea algo contradictorio ser liberal y de izquierdas. Un liberal cree en la libertad total, tambien para comerciar y poseer bienes, estado pequeño y pocos impuestos, responsabilidad propia... Un izquierdista cree en muchas de esas cosas pero detrae demasiados impuestos, interviene en la economia y propugna algo asi como un bienestar universal desde el estado.

Y tambien veo contradicciones entre la derecha y el liberalismo. La derecha no cree en la libertad sobre el propio cuerpo ( aborto, drogas... ) y cada vez se asemeja mas a la izquierda en temas economico-estatales.

Tal vez ya no tienen sentido los conceptos de izquierda y derecha. Y sí los de liberalismo frente a estatismo. No lo sé.

Lo que sí sé es que a día de hoy hay 2 grupos muy claros en el mundo. Los de arriba y los de abajo. Los que detentan el poder politico-economico y los que no.


----------



## SUEVO (24 Nov 2012)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Perdón, pero creo que me he perdido...
> 
> Pensaba que esto del libertarianismo era una cosa *individual*. Pero, según dices, va por territorios ¿no?
> 
> Entonces ¿es el libertarianismo, simplemente, descentralización? Si un señor de Zamora no quiere poner un céntimo para el AVE ¿tiene que hacerlo, si la ciudad de Zamora lo decide? Y si un señor de Sanabria no quiere deshacerse de su finca para que pasen las vías ¿qué ocurre con él?



Te cuento.

Para mí libertarismo y liberalismo son la misma cosa en esencia. Una filosofia que defiende la libertad individual como el valor maximo.

Asi que el liberalismo descentraliza el poder hasta el final: Las personas, que se asocian libremente para resolver todos los problemas comunes pero sin inmiscuirse en las libertades individuales de cada uno ( ideas, propio cuerpo, economia, comercio, propiedad privada...).

En el asunto del AVE que me comentas, lo ideal es que al señor de Sanabria se le respete su voluntad y sus fincas. Pero es que estamos en el otro extremo: Todo se decide en Madrid.

Para pasar de una situacion con decision centralizada ( desde Madrid ) a la ideal ( señor de Sanabria ) habria que dar un salto enorme, casi imposible. Seguramente habra que pasar por situaciones politicas intermedias ( durante un tiempo ) en las que la decision se tome a nivel autonomico, provincial o municipal que para mí son una mejora evidente de la situacion actual. 

Para la utopía queda tiempo.


----------



## Caladan (24 Nov 2012)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Me parece que no lo comprende: si esos resultados son ciertos *usted no prefiere nada*.



En ciencia, desde que comenzó la teoría cuántica, nada es lo que parece. Debería usted leer las últimas teorías sobre el universo o la mente holográficas. 

Si casamos ambas teorías (que no tienen porqué ser contradictorias entre si), el conjunto de nuestras neuronas conforman una "holografía" que es donde reside la voluntad. Por tanto, existen dos niveles, el utilitario, las costumbres aprehendidas, donde las neuronas deciden en el nivel mecánico. Y el otro nivel intangible donde gobierna nuestra voluntad. Así a veces decidimos cosas en contra de nuestro propio bienestar incluso hasta el punto de poder dar nuestra vida o gran parte de nuestro tiempo por los demás.


----------



## Caladan (24 Nov 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> Usted tambien parece culto. Le contaré mi opinion.
> 
> Quizas sí sea algo contradictorio ser liberal y de izquierdas. Un liberal cree en la libertad total, tambien para comerciar y poseer bienes, estado pequeño y pocos impuestos, responsabilidad propia... Un izquierdista cree en muchas de esas cosas pero detrae demasiados impuestos, interviene en la economia y propugna algo asi como un bienestar universal desde el estado.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con usted. Es cierto que algunos nos ponemos la etiqueta de izquierdas... por costumbres, hasta que un día decidimos ahondar y reflexionar un poco más. Sobre todo cuando te das cuenta, por ejemplo en el trabajo, que estás dedicando un esfuerzo, que te lo compensan y automáticamente observas compañeros que quieren lo mismo que tú... pero sin haber dedicado (ni pensar en hacerlo) el esfuerzo y el trabajo. Quisiera creer que no todo tiene forzosamente que ser blanco o negro. Me cuesta pensar en una sociedad que no dedique una parte a que todos tengamos unas necesidades muy básicas cubiertas. Sobre todo medicina y educación. Pero por otro lado, también creo que debe primarse el esfuerzo, el trabajo, las empresas que generan empleo y las regiones que generan riqueza.

Al fin y al cabo, son los que tiran del carro.

Otra cosa es la economía no productiva y meramente especulativa. Hay no veo por donde cogerlo el liberalismo económico.


----------



## SUEVO (24 Nov 2012)

Caladan dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con usted. Es cierto que algunos nos ponemos la etiqueta de izquierdas... por costumbres, hasta que un día decidimos ahondar y reflexionar un poco más. Sobre todo cuando te das cuenta, por ejemplo en el trabajo, que estás dedicando un esfuerzo, que te lo compensan y automáticamente observas compañeros que quieren lo mismo que tú... pero sin haber dedicado (ni pensar en hacerlo) el esfuerzo y el trabajo. Quisiera creer que no todo tiene forzosamente que ser blanco o negro. Me cuesta pensar en una sociedad que no dedique una parte a que todos tengamos unas necesidades muy básicas cubiertas. Sobre todo medicina y educación. Pero por otro lado, también creo que debe primarse el esfuerzo, el trabajo, las empresas que generan empleo y las regiones que generan riqueza.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo, son los que tiran del carro.
> 
> Otra cosa es la economía no productiva y meramente especulativa. Hay no veo por donde cogerlo el liberalismo económico.



Muchos liberales creen que el ser humano es un animal social que siente empatia por sus semejantes y que por tanto siempre estaran cubiertas ciertas necesidades basicas por medio de la caridad y la solidaridad.

En cuanto a la economia especulativa, solo se sostiene ( y parasita a la economia real ) por sus contactos politicos. Si el estado no interviniera, quienes se dedican a apostar con "su dinero" no perderian con "el nuestro". Simplemente quebrarian. La economia especulativa se convertiria en una actividad menor llamada ludopatia.


----------



## Ramonmo (25 Nov 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> Te cuento.
> 
> Para mí libertarismo y liberalismo son la misma cosa en esencia. Una filosofia que defiende la libertad individual como el valor maximo.
> 
> ...



Es falso eso de que "todo se decida en Madrid". Para hacer un AVE se tiene en cuenta lo que opinan los jerifaltes autonómicos, y en el parlamento de Madrid vota la castuza por provincias. Por otro lado, en la situación libertaria, para hacer un AVE entre La Solana y Alhambra (pueblos adyacentes de la provincia de Ciudad Real) hacen falta unos recursos que superan con mucho los de ambos municipios. Ahí tendrían que poner pasta desde los de Manresa hasta los de El Ejido.

Así que este sistema vuestro (que es muy bonito y tal), llevado al extremo sólo daría para tener carreteras de tierra, impuestos de pontazgo y aduanas en cada término municipal, como en la Edad Media. Lo que se necesita es un parlamento representativo elegido en circunscripciones pequeñas por el sistema mayoritario y con capacidad de revocación de los representantes. Es la única forma de combinar una libertad política real con las necesidades de un país del siglo XXI.


----------



## Obi (25 Nov 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> Muchos liberales creen que el ser humano es un animal social que siente empatia por sus semejantes y que por tanto siempre estaran cubiertas ciertas necesidades basicas por medio de la caridad y la solidaridad.
> 
> En cuanto a la economia especulativa, solo se sostiene ( y parasita a la economia real ) por sus contactos politicos. Si el estado no interviniera, quienes se dedican a apostar con "su dinero" no perderian con "el nuestro". Simplemente quebrarian. La economia especulativa se convertiria en una actividad menor llamada ludopatia.



Exacto. Además, la caridad del Estado no tiene ningún valor moral, ya que no es una virtud ser caritativo con el dinero robado a otro, por la fuerza bruta. Los políticos y los funcionarios no hacen caridad con su propio dinero, sino con el de los demás; y, de paso, se llenan ellos el bolsillo. Para colmo, la izquierda suele odiar a las personas que son auténticamente caritativas. No hay más que ver las críticas que le han caído a Amancio Ortega por haber donado 20 millones de euros a Cáritas. No soportan que una persona tenga un acto de auténtica bondad.

<style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } -->*</style>


----------



## SUEVO (25 Nov 2012)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Es falso eso de que "todo se decida en Madrid". Para hacer un AVE se tiene en cuenta lo que opinan los jerifaltes autonómicos, y en el parlamento de Madrid vota la castuza por provincias. Por otro lado, en la situación libertaria, para hacer un AVE entre La Solana y Alhambra (pueblos adyacentes de la provincia de Ciudad Real) hacen falta unos recursos que superan con mucho los de ambos municipios. Ahí tendrían que poner pasta desde los de Manresa hasta los de El Ejido.
> 
> Así que este sistema vuestro (que es muy bonito y tal), llevado al extremo sólo daría para tener carreteras de tierra, impuestos de pontazgo y aduanas en cada término municipal, como en la Edad Media. Lo que se necesita es un parlamento representativo elegido en circunscripciones pequeñas por el sistema mayoritario y con capacidad de revocación de los representantes. Es la única forma de combinar una libertad política real con las necesidades de un país del siglo XXI.



Salvo 4 jerifaltes autonomicos nacionalistas ( verdaderamente independientes ), el resto, desde el ultimo concejal de una aldea hasta un presidente o diputado autonomico, dependen y obedecen al jefe de Madrid. Parece mentira que seas español e ignores eso. 

La Solana y Alhambra no piden un AVE para ellas, pero si 2 ciudades grandes ( con dinero ) quieren uno, y debe pasar por esos pueblos, pues que negocien. Aunque sospecho que tú eres de los que jodería bien a los aldeanos. 

En nuestro sistema las infraestructuras muy deseadas dispondrian de muchos recursos, pero una que solo fuera querida por 2 aldeitas, tendria que adaptarse a unos recursos escasos. De cajon de madera de tabla.

En cuanto al sistema representativo, ni Raulisimo ( esta claro que no has leido sus aportes ) ni nadie nos hemos opuesto. Al contrario. El liberalismo ( o libertarismo ) es compatible con todos los tipos de democracia.

Tengo la sensacion de que no te voy a convencer de nada. A tí te gustan las autoridades todopoderosas. Y minusvaloras los intereses de la gente. Así se sostiene a la casta.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## SUEVO (25 Nov 2012)

Obi dijo:


> Exacto. Además, la caridad del Estado no tiene ningún valor moral, ya que no es una virtud ser caritativo con el dinero robado a otro, por la fuerza bruta. Los políticos y los funcionarios no hacen caridad con su propio dinero, sino con el de los demás; y, de paso, se llenan ellos el bolsillo. Para colmo, la izquierda suele odiar a las personas que son auténticamente caritativas. No hay más que ver las críticas que le han caído a Amancio Ortega por haber donado 20 millones de euros a Cáritas. No soportan que una persona tenga un acto de auténtica bondad.



Lo has definido perfectamente, Obi.


----------



## kikepm (25 Nov 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> En cuanto a la economia especulativa, solo se sostiene ( y parasita a la economia real ) por sus contactos politicos. Si el estado no interviniera, quienes se dedican a apostar con "su dinero" no perderian con "el nuestro". Simplemente quebrarian. La economia especulativa se convertiria en una actividad menor llamada ludopatia.




Un pequeño apunte. En buena medida es tal como dices, pero hay una función de los mercados de valores que es buena para la economía real.

Las empresas obtienen financiación para sus proyectos vendiendo acciones, en competencia con otras empresas que hacen lo mismo. Los ahorradores "prestan" el dinero a cambio de derechos sobre la empresa (dividendos por ejemplo). Las empresas pueden financiar proyectos que si son rentables devuelven parte de los beneficios a los accionistas.

Pues bien, el mercado secundario de acciones permite que los accionistas que quieran dejar de serlo puedan hacerlo en forma inmediata, eso si, al precio de mercado. De otra forma o las empresas estarían obligadas a recomprar las acciones y no obtendrían financiación. O los accionistas a comerse las acciones lo cual haría que nadie comprara acciones.

Los mercados de valores tienen su función buena para la economía real. No os dejeis llevar por prejuicios. La perversión de esta buena función no debe llevar a pensar que su función es mala, sino que hay que mejorarla.


----------



## SUEVO (25 Nov 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> Un pequeño apunte. En buena medida es tal como dices, pero hay una función de los mercados de valores que es buena para la economía real.
> 
> Las empresas obtienen financiación para sus proyectos vendiendo acciones, en competencia con otras empresas que hacen lo mismo. Los ahorradores "prestan" el dinero a cambio de derechos sobre la empresa (dividendos por ejemplo). Las empresas pueden financiar proyectos que si son rentables devuelven parte de los beneficios a los accionistas.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero reconoceras que no dejan de ser apuestas ( sobre la evolucion de las empresas ) y como tales no deberian afectar a los no apostantes, como sucede hoy dia.


----------



## kikepm (25 Nov 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero reconoceras que no dejan de ser apuestas ( sobre la evolucion de las empresas ) y como tales no deberian afectar a los no apostantes, como sucede hoy dia.



Por supuesto. El riesgo debe caer en quien hace la apuesta por la empresa comprando sus acciones.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Nov 2012)

Conceptos.



*Autonomía individual *

Este concepto ético y político se basa en la creencia de que el individuo es soberano de sí mismo y, por tanto, el único capacitado para tomar las decisiones que a él conciernen. De este modo las relaciones sociales deben desarrollarse por pactos voluntarios entre individuos libres, no dejando en manos de terceros el control de las riendas de su propia vida y dotando a la persona del derecho moral de autogobernarse y de la responsabilidad sobre sí misma. Por lo expuesto, este principio entra en contradicción con la jerarquía, la autoridad y cualquier concepto de soberanía que implique la sumisión individual a reglas que no hayan sido voluntariamente aceptadas.

Según el principio de la soberanía individual sólo el individuo tienen el derecho natural o moral -las apreciaciones varían- sobre su vida, libertad y propiedad legítima, sin embargo existen diferencias de opinión sobre el origen y alcance de estos factores según autores de diferentes tendencias o filosofías anarquistas.


*Acción directa.*

Es el concepto en base al cual la resolución de conflictos debe ser abordada por los implicados sin delegación ni mediación alguna. Se fundamenta en que los individuos deben implicarse ellos mismos en la consecución de los fines que persiguen sin recurrir a terceros, puesto que de lo contrario la autonomía individual se diluye y el resultado no será el más adecuado a las necesidades exclusivas de los afectados. Se trata de la autoorganización de los implicados en la consecución de un fin concreto. Generalmente se suele asociar el término "acción directa" a acciones violentas, no obstante la acción directa es simplemente la resolución de un conflicto por parte de los implicados sin intermediarios, lo que no implica necesariamente acciones violentas. Se espera que la acción directa sea también propaganda por el hecho, o acción o experiencia que muestre la posibilidad de rebelarse o de formas sociales no autoritarias en forma ejemplificadora tangible, a otros.


*Antiautoritarismo*

El anarquismo rechaza el principio de autoridad, al que opone la autonomía o soberanía individual y el libre pacto. Cualquier autoridad, sea impuesta o voluntariamente aceptada, es rechazada por los anarquistas. Por norma general se pretenden sustituir las relaciones autoritarias por relaciones de consenso, siendo la asamblea el método organizativo más común para la toma de decisiones en el espectro ácrata.


*Asociación voluntaria.*

Este es un principio central al anarquismo. Los anarquistas se oponen a conceptos como el Estado o otras instituciones que consideran coactivas pues no se basan en este principio. En su lugar, las asociaciones o uniones basadas en el pacto libre, siguiendo el principio de la asociación voluntaria. La formulación de este principio trae como consecuencia el siguiente.


*Apoyo mutuo.*

Este principio enunciado en un primer momento por Kropotkin, afirma que la cooperación es beneficiosa para los individuos que cooperan entre sí, así como un factor evolutivo de suma importancia en el desarrollo de los seres vivos y, en el plano humano, un motor indispensable en el desarrollo de las sociedades. Surge como oposición al concepto de la competencia (tanto en lo biológico como en lo social) como principio único o primordial de la existencia, tan en boga tras la publicación de las tesis de Darwin y del darwinismo social, que dieron como resultado la concepción de que el capitalismo es la adaptación económica del orden natural de las cosas. En contra de ello, el apoyo mutuo afirma que la asociación cooperativa es el mejor sistema de relaciones sociales, el más justo y el que más beneficioso puede resultar a la larga para las partes que lo integran.


*Autogobierno.*

El autogobierno es la autonomía de una jurisdicción que se rige a sí misma, en que ningún poder externo tiene autoridad sobre esta. Cuando el término se refiere al proyecto político del anarquismo se refiere al orden legal voluntario, de una sociedad sin Estado, basado en la soberanía individual.


*Pedagogía libertaria.*

La enseñanza es un pilar fundamental de la lucha antiautoritaria. El movimiento anarquista usa la educación para tratar de construir al individuo librepensador, consciente y crítico que sea capaz de construir la futura sociedad anarquista. Para ello se utilizan multitud de recursos tales como ateneos libertarios, publicaciones periódicas, edición y difusión de texto, y creación de alternativas educativas a las establecidas. En este sentido, se puede citar como ejemplo la escuela moderna. Por otro lado se considera que la educación es intrínseca a toda relación humana, por tanto la frontera entre educado y educador se diluye hasta el punto de que independientemente de la edad que se tenga toda persona tiene algo que ofrecer y algo que aprender. También algunos autores defienden la no escolarización como forma de aprendizaje debido a que consideran que la escuela perpetúa unos roles de poder y por tanto de jerarquías entre el profesor y el alumno.


*Autodefensa.*

Los anarquistas entienden que el Estado, o cualquier otra institución que ostenta poder, engendra violencia, al ser la minoría de aquellos que ostentan el poder quienes coartan la libertad de los demás individuos para continuar manteniendo sus privilegios en detrimento de la mayoría. La diferencia de criterios surge a la hora de confrontar dicha violencia impuesta por el Estado. Hay anarquistas que creen en el uso de la violencia como medio para alcanzar sus fines, y otros que se encuentran vinculados a movimientos pacifistas. El anarquismo alcanzó publicidad masiva por vez primera durante la segunda revolución industrial, cuando anarquistas asesinaron a los líderes rusos (1881); en la República Francesa (1894); en Italia (1900) y en los Estados Unidos (1901). Ejemplos de algunos grupos anarquistas violentos son, los inspirados en el nihilismo (que no es un sinónimo de terrorismo aunque varios de ellos hayan optado por esta vía), el insurreccionalismo italiano, las células anarquistas individualistas que a finales del siglo XIX y principios del siglo XX atacaron a reyes en Europa. Algunas de las tendencias y actitudes anarquistas marcadamente no violentas son el cristianismo libertario y el anarcopacifismo. Estos movimientos tienen una fuerte convicción de que el uso de la violencia supone repetir patrones de poder y autoridad lo cual les lleva a rechazar cualquier acto de violencia y abogan por otros métodos de lucha tales como la desobediencia civil y el antimilitarismo. Sin embargo, hay corrientes como el anarcosindicalismo en las que ambas posturas han convivido. En la Guerra Civil Española y en la Revolución Makhnovista en Ucrania, el anarquismo también utilizó la violencia.


*Autogestión.*

Es la gestión cooperativa de una asociación, en la que participan todos sus integrantes de forma libre e igualitaria y con independencia de factores externos a la misma. La autogestión tiene dos objetivos principales: promover la participación en una actividad de los implicados de la misma, sin delegar en otras personas y sin relaciones de autoridad entre los participantes; y también alejarse de las ayudas que pudieran dar o recibir sectores enemigos a la asociación autogestionada, siendo así independientes de cualquier factor político o económico externo. Esto último es el motivo principal que empuja a muchas organizaciones anarquistas de todo tipo (sindicatos, escuelas, librerías e incluso grupos de música) a llevar a la práctica la autogestión organizándose de tal modo que sean totalmente independientes de cualquier organización política o económica.


* Federalismo.*

Como alternativa a las formas políticas centralistas y oligárquicas del estado-nación moderno así como desde una postura antiimperialista, en el anarquismo se proponen como alternativa política al orden existente la asociación voluntaria de localidades. Estas pueden desear si coexisten en apoyo mutuo con otras dentro de un esquema descentralizado y autonómico. Así pues Proudhon propuso al federalismo como forma política de libre asociación de las localidades en un esquema que puede desde abajo hacia arriba constituir en sistemas de federaciones con escalas desde las más pequeñas locales hasta las continentales e inclusive globales. Así también se propone la estructura en red. Estos conceptos se remiten a instancias de autogobierno local y de alcance más alto que se han dado históricamente entre comunidades campesinas autónomas hasta instancias de consejismo revolucionario como la Comuna de París, los soviets en la revolución rusa o la revolución española de 1936. Así también como alternativa a la representación en los partidos políticos y los políticos profesionales, se propone a la asamblea como forma política de democracia directa.


* Desobediencia Civil.*

Para debilitar la autoridad del Estado, los anarquistas proponen ignorar sistemáticamente las leyes que los diferentes gobiernos imponen, guiándose tan solo por la estricta ética personal o colectiva. A largo plazo, esto habría de suponer la inviabilidad del aparato represivo del Estado y su disolución.

La desobediencia civil implica acciones no violentas y coordinadas por el máximo número de personas posible, con el objeto de que el Estado se vea desbordado a la hora de reprimir a las masas. Esta forma de lucha también es propulsada por otros movimientos, de carácter pacifista, a fin de conseguir determinados derechos individuales o colectivos.


*Humanismo.*

En el anarquismo la ética social suele ser una humanista. Esta consiste en preferir a la convivencia humana inmanente en sí como productora e impartidora de la ética y la justicia en vez de principios metafísicos y/o religiosos, jerarquías hereditarias incontestables, textos "sagrados" y tradiciones; y supersticiones sin sustento. Por otra parte, se suele rechazar la moralización del comportamiento individual como injerencia en cosas que solo afectan al individuo mismo (preferencias sexuales, uso o no de drogas, formas de vestirse, etc) y en conexión a esto se opta por el amor libre. Debido a esto se enfatiza en el principio de la capacidad racional de las personas ejercida en su convivencia como siendo posibilidad del ejercicio de la libertad real o autodeterminación. También se enfatiza el ejercicio libre de la subjetividad.


Conceptos anarquistas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> Y esto lo dice un antiliberal. Lo mismo podría decir que el verdadero fin del liberalismo es asesinar a niños y mujeres. Decir tonterías es algo libre, pero pensar que un sistema tiene un "fin verdadero" es algo tan estúpido como decir que la marihuana es mala. Solo está en la cabeza de las personas que lo piensan.
> 
> Los unicos que tienen "fines verdaderos" son las personas. Y a partir de esta idea, podemos hablar. Lo demás, paparruchas. Por mucho que cites, si no sabes argumentar con tus propias palabras es que no tienes mucho que decir. Atrévete, que nadie te come. Refuta lo expresado en el hilo, no las pajas mentales que te vengan a la cabeza.



Estoy de acuerdo en que eres libre de decir tonterías y lo demuestras.
Y claro que un sistema, hecho por personas, puede tener un fin; los sistemas se hacen con un fin. El liberalismo tiene un "fin" falso, de propaganda, que es la libertad, etc; y un fin verdadero: la riqueza etc.
¿Qué diablos no entiendes?
Y citaré lo que me dé la gana.
Tú, a tus paparruchas.


----------



## kikepm (30 Nov 2012)

I. de A. dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que eres libre de decir tonterías y lo demuestras.



Vaya, parece que te ofendí. 



I. de A. dijo:


> Y claro que un sistema, hecho por personas, puede tener un fin; los sistemas se hacen con un fin.



"Los sistemas se hacen con un fin". Te habrás devanado los sesos. Pero no, los sistemas surgen, no "se hacen". Y no con un fin, sino como resultado del proceso social por el que interactúan millones de personas.




I. de A. dijo:


> El liberalismo tiene un "fin" falso, de propaganda, que es la libertad, etc; y un fin verdadero: la riqueza etc.



Un fin falso por que tu lo digas majete. Pues tampoco. Que a ti no te guste no significa que el liberalismo no sea una ideología honesta. Solo que a ti no te gusta, y no dirás nada bueno de ella.



I. de A. dijo:


> ¿Qué diablos no entiendes?
> Y citaré lo que me dé la gana.
> Tú, a tus paparruchas.



Jejejejeje, si que te molesté. No era mi intención, pero es que si entras a un hilo a difamar y decir tonterías, pues te responderá. ¿Que le voy a hacer? tendo esa mala constumbre ::


----------



## Mabuse (30 Nov 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Excesivas libertades? ¿A matar a otros le llamas libertad? Se te ve de tal forma el plumero, que tan siquiera eres capaz de ser mínimamente objetivo. Nadie en una sociedad, sea liberal o no, acepta como libertad matar a alguien. Y en toda sociedad el asesinato sería reprendido y perseguido. La diferencia entre sistemas es como se consigue este resultado. Pensar que en el estado liberal esto no sería así es demostrar una ignorancia que no por recurrente entre antiliberales es más excusable. Sois unos paletos cuando expresais ideas de este estilo. De verdad, no encuentro palabras, ignorancia y paletismo es característico en vosotros, ¿por que? ¿que os cuesta leer? ¿por que os fiais de cualquier panfleto antes que de un autor liberal?
> 
> ¿De veras crees que el ideal del sistema liberal es una especie de far west donde cada cual va armado y se disparan a las primeras de cambio? Joer tío, lee y aprende.
> 
> La respuesta a tu ¿¿¿pregunta??? ya te la han expresado relativa al anarcocapitalismo. La del liberalismo es que la justicia, la policía, sigue funcionando en una estado liberal no anarco.



El derecho (o libertad de) a matar a otros seres humanos por parte del Estado o personas con determinado estatus ha sido algo reconocido en este planeta hasta hace relativamente poco, y algunos países todavía ostentan con orgullo esta actitud. Pero este no es el tema. La idea de una "libertad" de hacer cosas perjudiciales para otros no es mía, la saqué de un ensayo de Bertrand Russell. No creo que un sistema liberal sea un far west, pero no entiendo cómo se puede proveer un sistema de defensa de las libertades a grandes niveles sin grandes inversiones de tiempo y trabajo, y parece que el sistema que se propone en el anarquismo y el liberalismo puede restar esos recursos. El ejemplo del asesinato es extremo, pero antes de que se llegara a eso, desde luego podria heber habido miles de pequeños robos inadvertidos de los derechos de los vecinos.

La situación actual proviene del debilitamiento del poder del estado y la transferencia de este poder a unos grupos de individuos, que usan las infraestructuras creadas por los ciudadanos para actividades cuando menos, poco éticas. Esta situación, viene, en gran medida por el modelo de estado que hemos heredado desde los faraones egipcios, sí, pero también en parte por una condición humana, la tendencia a hacer el menor esfuerzo posible.

No creo que el ser humano esté predispuesto a la maldad ni a la bondad, pero es evidente que hay humanos predispuestos a ambas actitudes ¿Cómo se previene esta situación?


----------



## kirlov (30 Nov 2012)

Ya lo dijo Sartre.

Era un hombre sin importancia colectiva, simplemente un individuo.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> Vaya, parece que te ofendí.
> 
> No ofende quien quiere... Ofende un poco tú tontería en todo caso.
> 
> ...



Y dale con ofender y chorradas, ya supongo que sólo vas al adhominazo... Y esa risita nerviosa... En fin...


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2012)

No ofende quien quiere... Ofende un poco tú tontería en todo caso.

Desde luego el que no se devana los sesos eres tú, diciendo que los sistemas no tienen un fin, que se hacen a lo loco o algo así por millones de personas y yo qué sé. Has dicho una estupidez de las gordas y ahora no sabes cómo arreglarlo.

Claro, claro. Repito: falta por escribir el libro negro del liberalismo que superará en horror al comunismo (por otra parte, su engendro y cómplice).

Si a ti te gusta, no dirás nada malo ni ninguna verdad sobre él. 

Y dale con ofender y chorradas, ya supongo que sólo vas al adhominazo... Y esa risita nerviosa... En fin...


----------



## Nefersen (30 Nov 2012)

Se pueden encontrar algunos aspectos prácticos que complican una aplicación radical de libertarismo, pero está claro que una sociedad que tenga como "ideología" la libertad del individuo siempre será preferible a otra que consagre al Estado -ese ente abstracto y corrompido- como único juez moral de nuestros actos más íntimos, hasta el punto de pretender dictar el modo "correcto" de pensar. 

El libertarismo es lo único que centra un debate político inteligente para el S.XXI, que no es derechas o izquierdas, sino Estatalismo TOTALITARIO frente a Individualismo Libertario. 

En lenguaje de la calle: libertad del individuo frente a un estado totalitario en el que el votante no significa sino una masa demográfica a la que manipular. 

Este hilo es genial. Ojalá en este marasmo en el que vivimos, prenda el pensamiento libertario como solución. 

Mi previsión optimista: El Caos en el que se está convirtiendo el sistema, llevará a su caída. El intento de regularlo todo desde el estado genera una parálisis social, que hace que se derrumbe el modelo. Llega un momento en que es asfixiante. Es como en la URSS. 

La economía planificada no funciona. La sociedad planificada por el estado tampoco. 

LLega un momento en que los jerarcas no dan abasto para decidir sobre la mínima partícula de decisión individual (como se pretende ahora). Que el gran hermano esté pendiente de si (cada uno de los millones de "subditos") se ha bebido una copa de más. Absurdo. El modelo colapsa por su complejidad, frente a la imaginación y la flexibilidad del individuo.

Creo que los modelos de comercio electrónico sin dinero, o de grupos locales de comercio, están cambiando muchas mentalidades sin que eso se manifieste en la política del sistema, que va a lo suyo. Pero cuando llegue el caos, ese movimiento social es el que supone una alternativa real a los extremismos o las guerras que podrían surgir de una crisis del sistema.


----------



## -TSG- (30 Nov 2012)

En mi opinión el problema principal del liberalismo es que parte de una concepción erronea de la naturaleza humana y por tanto de la sociedad humana y a partir de ahí llega a toda una serie de conclusiones e interpretaciones erroneas por su visión individualista del hombre.


----------



## Ramonmo (30 Nov 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> Tengo la sensacion de que no te voy a convencer de nada. A tí te gustan las autoridades todopoderosas. Y minusvaloras los intereses de la gente. Así se sostiene a la casta.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



¡Eeeexacto, lo has clavao, macho!

Saludos cordiales también para ti y no busques trabajo de detective privado, creo que el método deductivo no se creó para ti.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (30 Nov 2012)

-TSG- dijo:


> En mi opinión el problema principal del liberalismo es que parte de una concepción erronea de la naturaleza humana y por tanto de la sociedad humana y a partir de ahí llega a toda una serie de conclusiones e interpretaciones erroneas por su visión individualista del hombre.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Dic 2012)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


>



Que genialidad de cartel. Dice más que un millón de posts sobre este tema.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Dic 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/370339-control-totalitario-internet-entrevista-assange.html

Os invito a leer esta interesante entrevista, a aquellos que quieran conocer la cárcel del pensamiento (y la esclavitud) a la que pretenden condenarnos el el estatalismo totalitario que hoy predican por igual izquierdas y derechas.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Dic 2012)

Autogestión como principio básico.

Muchas veces, el concepto autogestión suele asociarse al autofinanciamiento de distintas organizaciones a través de actividades culturales o recreativas. También se denomina autogestión, cuando algunas personas venden diversos artículos o bienes para sustentarse a sí mismas o simplemente conseguir dinero. También se utiliza este concepto para mencionar una amplia gama de procesos de producción artesanal, que constituyen la fuente laboral de algunas personas. Obviamente estos usos cotidianos del término autogestión lo despojan completamente de su potencial revolucionario, reduciéndolo exclusivamente a la obtención de recursos monetarios.

Desde la teoría anarquista, el concepto autogestión es mucho más que eso. Específicamente se refiere a la satisfacción de necesidades individuales y sociales, por parte de los propios afectados/as, sin que interfieran en esto, las lógicas del mercado o el poder, propias de la sociedad capitalista.

La autogestión conlleva la organización y movilización de explotados/as y oprimidas/os, en función de sus propios intereses. Constituye desde esta perspectiva, la propuesta de construcción social del anarquismo.

La autogestión es la forma en que las y los oprimidos/as se articulan para construir una sociedad que les dé la oportunidad de desarrollarse plenamente.

La autogestión es la forma en que las y los oprimidos/as se articulan para construir una sociedad que les dé la oportunidad de desarrollarse plenamente.

En buenas cuentas, la autogestión significa que los miembros de una sociedad, se despojan de la clase dominante y satisfacen todas sus necesidades, resuelven sus problemas y desarrollan sus intereses organizadamente. Es decir, la sociedad sigue funcionando, pero de otra forma: libre y horizontalmente.
Para comprender el verdadero sentido de la autogestión, resulta interesante definir en términos simples, los conceptos de “función” e “institución”. Al hablar de función, se hace referencia a las acciones que una sociedad debe o desea desarrollar cotidianamente para satisfacer sus necesidades e intereses. Mientras que institución es el organismo que en cada sociedad cumple determinadas funciones.

La idea de autogestión, consiste en generar diferentes organizaciones sociales autónomas y horizontales, que se hagan cargo de las funciones sociales necesarias, sin la intervención de las instituciones capitalistas y sus lógicas de dominación.

Obviamente, en la sociedad capitalista se desarrollan muchas funciones que sólo benefician a la clase dominante, por lo que no tendrá sentido autogestionarlas (en el ejemplo, claramente proteger a la clase dominante resulta absurdo en una sociedad anarquista). Sin embargo, si seguimos el ejemplo, la propuesta sería generar los procesos educativos, recoger la basura y producir alimentos de acuerdo a las necesidades reales del grupo social.

El conjunto del pueblo organizado, es decir las y los propios afectados/as, son quienes deben decidir que funciones son o no son necesarias en cada sociedad. Esta es una definición abiertamente política y de vital importancia, que debe ser debatida y asumida por el propio tejido social, no sólo por cúpulas o iluminados.

La autogestión no es más que la acción de dotarse de distintas instancias colectivas, que funcionen de abajo hacia arriba, que permitan cumplir los requerimientos que la vida en sociedad requiere. La autogestión es la respuesta del pueblo organizado para hacer funcionar las complejas relaciones sociales y económicas de la sociedad moderna.

Sin embargo, no se debe confundir la propuesta autogestionaria del anarquismo, con la construcción de “mundos paralelos” o “islas de libertad” al interior del sistema capitalista. Si las y los oprimidos/as comienzan a autogestionar sus necesidades, entraran en abierta contradicción con las lógicas dominantes, tanto en términos simbólicos como materiales.

Simbólicamente, la autogestión exitosa de una necesidad social, deslegitima al orden imperante y su discurso de que no hay otras realidades posibles. Muestra con el ejemplo, un camino a seguir por el resto de oprimidos/as. Cuestiona la mercantilización de la vida, las jerarquías, la subjetividad capitalista, conlleva un cambio cultural importante de dimensionar y potenciar. Sin embargo en términos materiales, significa disputar y arrebatar la propiedad privada al Estado y a la burguesía, socializando los medios de producción y el capital existente en una sociedad.

Para ejemplificar esto, se sugiere pensar en dos situaciones diferentes:

La primera en el caso de lograr autogestionar la educación en un barrio; la segunda, autogestionar la producción agrícola de un fundo. En el primer caso, se trata de generar organizaciones sociales capaces de desarrollar exitosamente procesos educativos con niñas, niños y jóvenes del sector. Estos/as jóvenes lograran aprendizajes de contenidos, de habilidades sociales, valóricos, organizacionales, etc. Muy pronto debieran superar la mediocridad escolar y desertar del sistema formal. De acuerdo al contexto imaginado, podrán apostar a las certificaciones del tipo “exámenes libres” o simplemente apelar a la legitimidad social de sus nuevos saberes. En términos materiales se están vaciando las escuelas, evitando su impacto disciplinador y modificando las características de cada uno/a de las y los participantes.

En el segundo ejemplo, la socialización de los medios de producción es mucho más evidente, pues se trata de tierras cultivables, maquinarias agrícolas, etc. En este sentido, la autogestión de la producción agrícola, pasa necesariamente por la organización férrea de las y los trabajadores/as de ese campo en particular, quienes no sólo se articulan horizontalmente y asumen el control, sino que expropian al patrón la propiedad privada.
Obviamente, este proceso es mucho más confrontacional que el anterior, por lo que requiere mayores grados de organización, no sólo en ese fundo específico, sino en el resto de la sociedad.

Con estos ejemplos se quiere colocar de manifiesto dos elementos centrales de la propuesta autogestionaria del anarquismo: Por una parte se debe entender que la capacidad de autogestionar necesidades o funciones sociales, es directamente proporcional al grado de organización de las y los explotados/as y oprimidos/as. Si existen bajos niveles de organización, es decir, pocas personas organizadas u organizaciones débiles, sólo se podrán autogestionar algunas necesidades, sin entrar en confrontación explícita y directa contra el poder. Por el contrario, cuando los niveles de organización mejoran, el conflicto se hace evidente y progresivo.

El segundo elemento a destacar, es que la autogestión cumple un doble rol en el proceso revolucionario. Actualmente se levanta como forma de resistencia al capitalismo, satisfaciendo algunas necesidades mínimas para subsistir. Pero por otra parte, las experiencias de autogestión, por pequeñas que sean, constituyen proyecciones concretas de la sociedad que se desea construir. La autogestión en el capitalismo es una “gimnasia” que prepara a la clase oprimida y la inserta en el proceso revolucionario.

Para el anarquismo la revolución es aquí y ahora, no en un futuro lejano cuando se cumplan determinadas condiciones. Por esto, citando a Malatesta, “fomentar toda clase de organizaciones populares es la consecuencia lógica de nuestras ideas básicas, y por lo tanto debería ser una parte integral de nuestro programa... los anarquistas no quieren emancipar al pueblo; quieren que el pueblo se emancipe a sí mismo... queremos que la nueva forma de vida surja del pueblo y corresponda a su estado de desarrollo y que avance al paso que ellos avanzan” Así las organizaciones sociales deberán ir copando los espacios ocupados por el capitalismo hasta que el Estado sea innecesario. Sin embargo, este proceso generará momentos de crisis social o quiebres, tal como ocurrió en Chile en 1973, cuando el movimiento obrero que se articuló a partir de los cordones industriales entró en abierto conflicto con los sectores patronales y gubernamentales. Por lo que el desafío de ese momento, será derrocar, con todos lo medios disponibles y de manera definitiva el orden burgués.


Autogestión: La propuesta anarquista | PORTAL LIBERTARIO OACA


----------



## sociedadponzi (2 Dic 2012)

expresionista dijo:


> Concluyendo, *no somos completamente libres* y por eso el liberalismo o libertalismo no funciona.



demuestra no entender los fundamentos del libertarianismo, senyor expresionista. En ningun momento se habla de libertad completa, sino de libertad negativa = no agresion. De todas formas, no se desmarque mucho pues los escolasticos fueron de los primeros libertarios.



Ramonmo dijo:


> Otra cosa: ¿qué pasa con el libertarianismo a la *luz de las recientes investigaciones neurológicas *que indican que en realidad la *libertad no existe*, sino que es más bien una *ilusión creada por nuestro cerebro*?



esto es un ejemplo de libertad positiva y por tanto subjetiva. La libertad negativa si existe, es un concepto metafisico, o si quieren hasta energetico = "entidades que no se roban energia". No esta vinculado al cerebro humano. Y eso la hace objetiva. Casi "matematica" podriamos decir.

------------

Demasiadas cosas en este hilo. El tema merece un subforo que calopez no nos quiere dar. Y tambien un diccionario de conceptos para fijar una terminologia y, con ello, no discutir sobre palabras, sino sobre ideas. Ejemplos:

_
libertad (positiva) vs libertad (negativa), 
derechos individuales (positivos vs negativos), 
ley natural (etica) vs ley natural (ley de la selva)....
 .​_


----------



## kikepm (2 Dic 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> El derecho (o libertad de) a matar a otros seres humanos por parte del Estado o personas con determinado estatus ha sido algo reconocido en este planeta hasta hace relativamente poco, y algunos países todavía ostentan con orgullo esta actitud. Pero este no es el tema. La idea de una "libertad" de hacer cosas perjudiciales para otros no es mía, la saqué de un ensayo de Bertrand Russell. No creo que un sistema liberal sea un far west, pero no entiendo cómo se puede proveer un sistema de defensa de las libertades a grandes niveles sin grandes inversiones de tiempo y trabajo, y parece que el sistema que se propone en el anarquismo y el liberalismo puede restar esos recursos. *El ejemplo del asesinato es extremo*, pero antes de que se llegara a eso, desde luego podria heber habido miles de pequeños robos inadvertidos de los derechos de los vecinos.




En primer lugar, dicho "argumento" no es exclusivo contra un sistema liberal. Dicho esto, creo que es importante notar que "el ejemplo del asesinato" más que extremo es una desviación torticera y ridícula hasta el punto de que ni siquiera es un argumento. Es un simple vómito del interior de un ser que suelta sus propios miedos, que achaca a lo que desconoce lo más odioso que pueda imaginar.




Mabuse dijo:


> La situación actual proviene del debilitamiento del poder del estado y la transferencia de este poder a unos grupos de individuos, que usan las infraestructuras creadas por los ciudadanos para actividades cuando menos, poco éticas. Esta situación, viene, en gran medida por el modelo de estado que hemos heredado desde los faraones egipcios, sí, pero también en parte por una condición humana, la tendencia a hacer el menor esfuerzo posible.



No se que decirte. No comprendo en que medida piensas que el "poder del estado" se ha "debilitado" cuando veo, por ejemplo, al estado USAno matar indiscriminadamente mediante drones y sin juicio previo a miles en Afganistán. No entiendo como puedes tan siquiera imaginar que el ESTADO, así en mayúsculas, es hoy por hoy más pequeño y débil que hace un siglo, o que hace 5 siglos.

Es más, yo creo justamente lo contrario, los estados se han convertido en fuentes de poder y de violencia como jamás en la historia ha ocurrido. La desproporción de la fuerza entre el estado y el individuo es ahora mayor que nunca. Y solo nos protege de su violencia la mínima expresión que de democracia liberal (entendida como libertades individuales además) en los estado pervive. A pesar de la maquinaria estatal, el único contrapeso es precisamente lo poco que tenemos de liberal en nuestras leyes.




Mabuse dijo:


> No creo que el ser humano esté predispuesto a la maldad ni a la bondad, pero es evidente que hay humanos predispuestos a ambas actitudes ¿Cómo se previene esta situación?



EStoy de acuerdo. Mi idea de sociedad, y digo sociedad y no estado porque creo posible una sin el otro, es la de una organización democrática, con un poder limitado en lo posible, con leyes justas y por encima de todo igualdad ante la ley estricta.

Se que es difícil pero no lo considero imposible, existen estados que han alcanzado cotas muy altas en este sentido, como Suiza.

Saludos


----------



## kikepm (2 Dic 2012)

-TSG- dijo:


> En mi opinión el problema principal del liberalismo es que parte de una concepción erronea de la naturaleza humana y por tanto de la sociedad humana y a partir de ahí llega a toda una serie de conclusiones e interpretaciones erroneas por su visión individualista del hombre.



¿Podría por favor extender este hilo argumental? Mis thanks por, aún no estando de acuerdo, expresar un argumento de principio en forma honesta y razonada.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Dic 2012)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> esto es un ejemplo de libertad positiva y por tanto subjetiva. La libertad negativa si existe, es un concepto metafisico, o si quieren hasta energetico = "entidades que no se roban energia". No esta vinculado al cerebro humano. Y eso la hace objetiva. Casi "matematica" podriamos decir.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...




Apoyo la moción del subforo. 

Pero no creo que nos hagan mucho caso.

Salud y libertad.


----------



## -TSG- (4 Dic 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Podría por favor extender este hilo argumental? Mis thanks por, aún no estando de acuerdo, expresar un argumento de principio en forma honesta y razonada.



Es algo que de una forma muy simplificadora pero muy clara puede verse en el clásico discurso de Benjamin Constant sobre la libertad de los antiguos y la libertad de los modernos, un rechazo hacia "el cuerpo social" y una visión totalmente negativa del mismo que podía ser entendible en su contexto pero desde luego es totalmente desequilibrada.


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Dic 2012)

Libertarismo filosófico.

El anarquismo, como filosofía social y como ideología, nace en la primera mitad del siglo XIX. Igual que el Marxismo, supone pues, la revolución Francesa, el ascenso de la burguesía, la formación de la clase obrera, el nacimiento del capitalismo industrial, tiene sin duda igual que el marxismo una larga prehistoria, pero su formulación explicita y sistemática no puede considerarse anterior a Proudhon.

Aun cuando sus principales representantes como Bakunin y Kropotkin, vincula la concepción anarquista en la sociedad y de la historia con la concepción materialista y evolucionista del universo; aun cuando la mayoría de los teóricos, de Proudhon en adelante, la relación con el ateismo o, para ser más preciso, con el antiteísmo, no puede demostrarse que tal vinculación sea lógica e intrínsecamente necesaria.

De hecho algunos pensadores de singular importancia del anarquismo desconocen y, más aun, contradicen la fundamentación materialista y determinista de la idea anarquista de la sociedad y de la historia. Tal es el caso, en el siglo XX, de Malatesta y Landauer. Tampoco han faltado quienes, como Tolstoi intentaba basar una concepción anarquista en el cristianismo y en la fe, ciertamente adogmática y anticlesiástica, en el Dios evangélico.

Inclusive la absoluta confianza en al ciencia como fuente de conocimientos incontrovertibles acerca del mundo y como sólido fundamentado de la sociedad ideal ha sido objeto de severas criticas en el pensamiento anarquista de nuestro siglo.

También en le marxismo son muchos los filósofos que desvinculan hoy totalmente el materialismo histórico (esto es, la concepción que Marx desarrolló sobre la sociedad y la historia) y el materialismo dialéctico (es decir, la filosofía de la naturaleza, que es, sobre todo obra de Engels).

Así como no faltan en nuestra época quienes pretenden encontrar en el Marxismo un método de investigación e interpretación de la sociedad, que se que se puede aplicar prescindiendo de cualquier concepción del mundo y de la vida, tampoco han faltado quienes pretenden reducir al anarquismo en un mero fermento revolucionario o a una mera conciencia critica de la izquierda. Esto implica, sin duda, minimizarse significado con el pretexto de universalizarlo y de justificar su necesidad en el mundo actual. 

Cosa muy distinta es el reconocimiento de que, en la actualidad, diversas ideas que son típicamente anarquistas o que han surgido históricamente en el contexto de la doctrina y de la praxis anarquista han sido asumidas por la izquierda marxista, y aun por los partidos democráticos, liberales o populistas, o han dado lugar a corrientes autónomas con finalidades determinadas y parciales. Tal es por ejemplo, el caso de la autogestión, hoy inscrita en el programa de muchos partidos socialistas Europeos tal es el caso del antimilitarismo, que ha generado el movimiento de los objetores de conciencia en los estados unidos y en Europa occidental. Un trasfondo anarquista, no muy claramente definido pero no por eso menos real y actuante, está presente en muchos grupos juveniles y de la llamada <> en movimientos contestatarios, feministas, antirracista, ecologistas, etc.

EL ANARQUISMO COMO IDEOLOGÍA

Un problema bastante discutido entre los historiadores y politólogos es el carácter de clase de la ideología anarquista. En el pasado los marxistas sin excepción se empeñaban en presentar el anarquismo ya como una ideología de los pequeños propietarios rurales y de la pequeña burguesía (artesanos, etc.) ya como una ideología del lumpen proletariat. El propio Marx trataba a Proudhon como un petit-bourgeois y a Bakunin como un <>. Hoy algunos marxistas más lucidos o menos dogmáticos reconocen que el anarquismo ha sido y es una de las alternativas ideológicas de la clase obrera.

Si de algo sirviera recordar que Proudhon era hijo de un tonelero y de una sirvienta, mientras Marx lo era de un prospero abogado Y Engels de un rico industrial. Pero entonces tendríamos que traer a colación también el hecho de que Kropotkin era un príncipe de las más antiguas estirpes nobiliarias del imperio Ruso y que Bakunin era también miembro de una aristocrática familia, vinculada con altos dignatarios de la corte del zar.

Lo cierto es que allí donde el anarquismo floreció y logró influencia decisiva sobre el curso de los acontecimientos, sus huestes estaban mayoritariamente integradas por obreros y campesinos. Varios ejemplos podrían traerse, pero el más significativo es, sin duda, el de España.

Bien sabido es que, pase al esfuerzo y al disciplinado tesón de los enviados de Marx y de los discípulos de Pablo iglesia, la clase obrera española, en al medida en que tuvo alguna ideología consiente, fue mayoritariamente anarquista (al menos entre 1870-1940). No todos las regiones y provincias de España, sin embargo, el anarquismo arraigó con igual fuerza. Sus principal baluarte de fue, indiscutiblemente, Barcelona. Ahora bien, Barcelona era la ciudad mas industrializada y, por consiguiente, la de mayor población obrera en la península. La conclusión es clara no se puede dudar de que el anarquismo es allí la ideología de la clase obrera, y ello no sólo porque la mayor parte de los trabajadores industriales la han abrazado como propia, sino también por que tal ideologías es el motor principal (si no único) de todos los cambios auténticamente revolucionarios que allí se producen. Pero es cierto también que en muchas regiones el anarquismo es profesado por las masas de los campesinos sin tierra y que en esas regiones en nombre del anarquismo se realiza todo cuanto de revolución de hace.

Más aun, inclusive el lumpen proletariat ha abrazado a veces el anarquismo, sobre todo en los momentos de gran agitación social y de efervescencia revolucionaria (lo cual no quita que otras veces se haya puesto al servicio del fascismo).

¿Quiere esto decir, entonces, que el anarquismo es una ideología poli clasista? Quiere decir que, aunque surge, se desarrolla y alcanza su mayor fuerza dentro de la clase obrera, es una ideología de tas las clases oprimidas y explotadas en cuanto tales, mientras sean capaces de liberarse sin oprimir o explotar a otras clases, quiera decir que, si bien halla ante la clase obrera su protagonista, corresponde asimismo a otras clase sometidas e inclusive puede extenderse a minorías discriminadas. En esto se muestra el carácter amplio y no dogmático del anarquismo: no tendría ninguna dificultad en aceptar que la clase obrera puede, en determinadas circunstancias históricas, dejar de ser la protagonista de la revolución y que su bandera pueda ser recogida por otra clase o por un sector de otra clase. Las ideas de Marcuse a este respecto, que tanto escandaliza a la ortodoxia marxista, no son una herejía ni siquiera una novedad para el anarquismo. Dentro de la misma clase obrera son los sectores más explotados, las victimas de los mayores rigores del sistema capitalista y de la más cruel represión político-militar lo que, en general, se inclinan más hacia el anarquismo. 

El marxismo, por el contrario, encuentra sus mejores adeptos sobre todo en las capas medias y altas de la clase obrera, entre los obreros especializados, alfabetizados, entre los semi-técnicos y los casi letrados y desde luego, entre quienes renuncian a la opción pequeño burguesa por la aspiración más o menos consiente la funcionariado en el presunto estado <>.

SOCIEDAD Y ESTADO

<> no significa en modo alguna ausencia de orden o de organización. Los pensadores anarquistas, desde Proudhon, opusieron el orden inmediatamente, surgido de la vida misma de la sociedad, de la actividad humana y del trabajo, al orden trascendente, externo, impuesto desde afuera por la fuerza física, económica o intelectual. El primero, que no sólo el único autentico sino también el único sólido y duradero, supone la supresión del segundo, falaz y esencialmente inestable. En esta oposición se basa la aparente paradoja Proudhoniana: la libertad no es la hija del orden sino su madre.

Aunque en un momento dado se produjo un debate bastante violento entre los anarquistas partidarios de la organización por un lado y los enemigos de la misma por otro, la disputa se refería, más bien al tipo de organización deseable y a al participación de los anarquistas en los sindicatos. Nadie casi nadie ha desconocido la necesidad de una organización; todos los anarquistas, sin excepción, se han pronunciado contra cualquier organización artificiosa, impuesta y, sobre todo, vertical; no quiere decir, tampoco, negación de todo poder y de toda autoridad: quiere decir únicamente negación de todo poder permanente y de toda autoridad instituida, o en otras palabras, negación del estado.

Los anarquistas pueden admitir perfectamente la intrínseca autoridad del médico en lo que se refiere a la enfermedad y a la salud pública en general o del agrónomo a lo que toca al cultivo del campo: no puede: aceptar, en cambio, que el médico o el agrónomo que por el hecho de haber sido elegidos por el sufragio universal o impuesto por la fuerza del dinero o de las armas, decidan permanentemente sobre cualquier cosa, sustituyan a la voluntad de cada uno, determinen el destino y al vida de todos. Del mismo modo que las sociedades llamadas primitivas no desconocen el poder (y aun, como quiere Clastres, el poder político), pero se caracteriza esencialmente frente a los pueblos civilizados por ignorar al estado, esto es, el poder político permanente e instituido, los anarquistas aspiran a una sociedad no dividida entre gobernantes y gobernados, a una sociedad sin autoridad fija y predeterminada, a una sociedad donde le poder no sea trascendente al saber y a la capacidad moral e intelectual de cada individuo.

En una palabra los anarquistas no niegan el poder si no ese coágulo del poder que se denomina estado: tratan de que el gobierno, como poder político trascendente se haga inmanente, disolviéndose en la sociedad.

La sociedad, que todos los pensadores anarquistas distinguen cuidadosamente del estado, es para ellos una realidad natural, tan natural por lo menos como el lenguaje. No es el fruto de un pacto o un contrato. No es, por consiguiente, algo contingente, accidental, fortuito. El Estado por el contrario, representa una degradación de esa realidad natural y originaria. Se lo puede definir como la organización jerárquica y coactiva de la sociedad. Supone siempre una división permanente y regida entre gobernantes y gobernados. Esta división se relaciona obviamente con la división de clases y gobernados, implica el nacimiento de la propiedad privada.

El marxismo coincide en líneas generales, con esta última tesis. Pero un grave problema se plantea a este propósito y la solución del mismo vuelve a dividir a marxistas y anarquistas. Para los primeros la propiedad privada y a la aparición de las clases sociales da origen al poder político y al estado. Éste no es sino el órgano o el instrumento con que la clase dominante asegura sus privilegios y salvaguarda su propiedad. El poder político resulta así una consecuencia del poder económico. Éste surge primero y engendra aquél. Hay, por tanto, una relación lineal y unidireccional entre ambos: poder económico (sociedad de clases) poder político (estado). Para los anarquistas, en cambio, es cierto que el estado es el órgano de la clase dominante y que el poder económico genera el poder político, pero éste no es si no un momento del proceso genético: también es verdad que la clase dominante es órgano del estado y que el poder político genera el poder económico, La relación es aquí circular y, sin duda dialéctica (a pesar de que algunos anarquistas como Kropotkin, rechacen toda forma dialéctica): poder económico (sociedad de clases) poder político (estado).

La raíz de todas las diferencias entre marxismo y el anarquismo en lo referente a la idea de la sociedad, del estado, de la revolución, se encuentran precisamente aquí.

Los anarquistas saben (desde Proudhon y Bakunin) que una revolución que pretenda acabar con las diferencias de clase sin acabar al mismo tiempo (y no más tarde) con el poder político y la fuerza del estado está inevitablemente condenada no sólo a consolidar el estado y a tribuirle la totalidad de los derechos, si no también a engendrar una nueva sociedad de clases una nueva clase dominante. En este sentido, las palabras que Bakunin escribiera en su polémica con Marx y la socialdemocracia de su tiempo resultaron proféticas. Algunos marxistas lo reconocen así en nuestros días, obligados por el mismo Marx a confesar que los países llamados <> han sustituido simplemente el clásico capitalismo de la libre empresa por un capitalismo de estado; que el papel de la burguesía ha sido cómodamente asumido, en la URSS, por una clase nueva tecno-burguesa; que las llamadas <>, lejos de superar las limitaciones e incongruencias de la democracia representativa, las han grabado hasta la caricatura, y que de la auténtica democracia directa de los soviets de 1918 no queda hoy sino el nombre irónicamente adosado al nombre de un estado donde no hay ningún tipo de autogestión auténtica.

ESTADO Y GOBIERNO

El principal centro de los ataque de los anarquistas es el estado porque éste representa la máxima concentración del poder. La sociedad está dividida esencialmente por obra del estado; los hombres se encuentran alienados y no pueden vivir una vida plenamente humana gracias, ante todo, a tal concentración de poder. La existencia del poder es algo natural en la sociedad: cada individuo y cada grupo natural dispone de un poder más o menos grande, según sus disposiciones físicas e intelectuales.

Tales diferencias no son nunca, por si misma, demasiado notables. En términos generales puede decirse que la vida social tiende hacerlas equivalentes. En ningún caso el exceso del poder que naturalmente dispone el individuo o un grupo natural basta para establecer un dominio sobre la sociedad y sobre los demás hombres considerados en conjunto.

Sin embargo por causas diferente, y no siempre claramente comprendidas, el poder de los individuos y de los grupos comienza a reunirse ya concentrarse en unas pocas manos. El fenómeno básico que da origen a tal concentración puede describirse como una delegación (que pronto se convierte en cesión definitiva) de los poderes de los individuos y de los grupos naturales (comunidades locales, gremios, guildas, confraternidades, etc.). E n términos éticos cabria describirse tal cesión una actitud de fundamental pereza o cobardía. Desde un punto de vista social debe explicarse así: los hombres (individuos y grupos) ceden a determinados individuos el derecho de defenderse y de usar sus energías físicas, a cambio de ser eximidos del deber de hacerlo. Nace así el poder militar. Ceden también el derecho de pensar, de usar su capacidad intelectual, de forjar su concepción de la realidad y su escala de valore, a cambio de ser relevados de la pesada obligación y del duro deber de hacerlo. Nace entonces el poder intelectual y sacerdotal, Guerreros y sacerdotes exigen al mismo tiempo una partición de los bienes económicos y ante, todo, de la tierra. Y para hacer respetar los derechos que se les han cedido y las propiedades que ipso facto han adquirido, instituyen al estado y la ley, y eligen de su propio seno al gobernante o los gobernantes. 

Nace así, junto con las clases sociales y a la propiedad privada, el estado, que en síntesis, cifra y garantía se todo poder y de todo privilegio. Lejos de ser, pues, una entidad universal, imparcial, anónima, el estado es la expresión máxima de los interese de ciertos individuos y de ciertas clases. Lejos de ser la más perfecta encarnación del espíritu, pues nace de la cobardía y se nutre de los más mezquinos intereses.

BUROCRACIA Y PARLAMENTARISMO

La crítica del estado asume una forma particular en la crítica de la burocracia. Y está es sin duda la forma más accesible al público no anarquista, al ciudadano común y ajeno a cualquier ideología política de los grandes centros urbanos e industriales. Por otra parte, también han sometido a crítica a la burocracia muchos pensadores liberales y hasta algunos marxistas. Así, De Tocqueville concuerda con Kropotkin en el análisis de la burocracia francesa.

La burocracia nace del estado y puede decir que se desarrolla dentro de él. No hay estado sin burocracia y ésta extiende sus funciones a medida que el estado se hace más estado, es decir, a medida que éste se hace más centralista y autoritario. En primer lugar, los pensadores anarquistas suelen señalar la irracionalidad de la estructura burocrática; después su naturaleza mecánica opresiva; y, su carácter antieconómico. Durante el antiguo régimen, si el viento derriba un árbol en un camino público -observa Kropotkin- , no se le podía retirar y vender sin haber cinco o seis trámites: con la tercera república es preciso intercambiar no menos de cincuenta documentos. El estado genera así una burocracia de mi9les de funcionarios y gasta en pagarles mimes de millones. Pero la mismo tiempo prohíbe a los campesinos unirse entre si para solucionar sus problemas comunales. Tales observaciones de Kropotkin cobran cada día mayor vigencia, ya que la burocracia crece y se multiplica de año en año, y al mismo tiempo que resulta más ineficaz y parasitaria.

En el siglo pasado, se necesitaban semanas para llegar de Caracas a Buenos Aires, pero podía uno embarcar uno casi sin tramite burocrático alguno; en nuestros días el viaje se hace en unas horas, pero se necesitan semanas para llenar todos los requisitos previos que el estado exige al viajero. Está de más que está impertinencia fastidiosa y tanto más irritable cuanto más pequeño, lejos de haber sido atenuada en los llamados <>, se han potenciado al máximo: los burócratas han llegado a constituirse allí en la nueva clase dominante, por que, sin haber logrado la propiedad <> de los medios de producción, han concentrado en sus manos los medios de decisión, como bien advierte Cornelius Castoriadis. En los llamados <>, a su vez, la burocracia como clase no sólo comparte el poder con los dueños de los medios de producción, es decir, con los capitalistas (por lo demás agrupados en grandes empresas transnacionales que equivalen, desde el punto de vista económico, a los estados <>), si no que inclusive se sobrepone a los mismos capitalistas, <> o como <>.

Los anarquistas se han opuesto siempre a la democracia representativa y al parlamentarismo por que consideran que toda delegación del poder por parte del pueblo lleva infaliblemente a la constitución de un poder separado y dirigido contra el pueblo. En el antiparlamentarismo coincidieron, durante un tiempo, con los bolcheviques y los marxistas revolucionarios. Más allá de las posiciones de estos, es que se oponían a la democracia indirecta y a los comicios democráticos por que aspiraban simplemente a imponer la dictadura del proletario (esto es, la dictadura del partido), los anarquistas propusieron siempre como única alternativa la democracia directa. Democracia -piensan- supone burocracia, democracia representativa supone manipulación de la voluntad popular por parte del gobierno y de las clases dominantes; democracia representativa quiere decir de los menos aptos y decisión en manos de los que no saben. ¿Puede acaso un diputado, aun cuando fuera un sabio en algún campo particular (que es difícil que lo sea), opinar y decir con competencia sobre todos los problemas, tanto educativos como financieros, tanto jurídicos como criminológicos, tanto culturales como agrícolas? Y, por otra parte, aun cuando pudiera, aun cuando la tradujera alguna vez. 

¿Cómo podría saberse que la seguirá traduciendo siempre? ¿Cómo puede un hombre hacer representar su opinión por un lapso de cuatro o seis años, cuando no puede saber si quiera qué opinara la semana que viene? 

Para los anarquistas, la democracia representativa es una ficción, más o menos hábilmente tramada por al burguesía para detentar el poder del pueblo y de los trabajadores. Sólo la democracia directa (en forma de consejos, soviets, asambleas, comunales, etc.), es democracia autentica y merece el nombre (lamentablemente degradado) de democracia popular.

LA REVOLUCIÓN

La existencia de una sociedad de clases está inescindiblemente vinculada, para el anarquismo, con la abolición del estado. Por la razón, el criterio para discernir la autenticidad de una revolución está dado por la real y efectiva liquidación de poder político y del aparato estatal desde el mismo instante en que la revolución se produce. Los anarquistas no han comprendido jamás la teoría marxista del estado como superestructura que caería de por si, como fruto maduro, cuando se instaura el comunismo y desaparecieran loa últimos vestigios de la sociedad de clases. Afirmar como Engels, que en un remoto futuro el estado será relegado al museo de antigüedades, les parece una actitud singularmente evasiva e irrealista. Esto no quiere decir, sin embargo, que para ellos el estado pueda y debe abolirse al día siguiente de la revolución. Ningún pensador anarquista ha defendido tal idea, y contra ella se pronunciaron con claridad Kropotkin como Malatesta. Pero ningún pensador anarquista ha dejado tampoco de insistir la exigencia de iniciar la liquidación del estado junto con y no después de la demolición de la superestructura clasista de la sociedad. La revolución es entendida por los anarquistas no como conquista del estado sino como la supresión del mismo.

Desde un punto de vista positivo, muchos teóricos del anarquismo, como Bakunin y Kropotkin, la conciben simplemente como la toma de posiciones de campos, fábricas y talleres (de la tierra y de los medios de producción) por parte de los productores. Lo cual no excluye, para ellos, la necesidad de defender con las armas la expropiación o, por, mejor decir esta restitución de toda la riqueza a quienes son sus legítimos dueños, puestos que la han creado. Quienes no apelan a la idea de la revolución, como es el caso de Prohudon y sus discípulos, confían de todas maneras en la acción mutualista de los productores, que han de conducir de por si a una autogestión integral y a la liquidación de la idea misma de la propiedad y del estado.

SISTEMAS ECONÓMICOS

Aunque todos los anarquistas, sin excepción, aspiran a la instauración de una sociedad sin clases, no todos están de acuerdo con el régimen de propiedad que debe establecerse en ella. Podría decirse, sin embargo, que tres doctrinas concitaron sucesivamente la adhesión de la mayoría de ello. En un primer momento fue el mutualismo de Prouhdon; después, en una segunda época, predomino el colectivismo de Bakunin; finalmente, en tercer lugar, se impuso mayoritariamente el comunismo de Kropotkin.

Podría añadirse todavía un cuarto momento, en el cual el comunismo no deja de presentarse como forma ideal pero sin que se le considere único y exclusivo sistema compatible con la sociedad sin clases y sin estado. Esta posición es sostenida sobre todo por Malatesta.

El mutualismo, cuyo supuesto es la negación de la propiedad (considerada como ius utendi et abutendi), no niega la <>, inclusive personal, de a tierra, pero se basa en la idea de que, siendo el trabajo la única fuente de toda riqueza, nadie tiene derecho sino a lo que a producido. La propiedad privada implica el robo apropiación ilegitima y genera el despotismo y la noción de la legitima autoridad estatal. El comunismo es opresión y servidumbre, contradice el libre ejercicio de nuestras facultades y nuestros más íntimos sentimientos, recompensa por igual la pereza y el trabajo, el vicio y la virtud.

La solución del mutualismo consiste en lo siguiente, según lo expresa el propio Prouhdon: 1) Niega la propiedad privada (que es el suicidio de la sociedad); afirma la posesión individual (que es la condición de la vida social); 2) El derecho de ocupar la tierra debe ser igual para todos. Así, el número de poseedores varia, pero a propiedad no puede llegar a establecerse; 3) como todo trabajo humano resulta de una fuerza colectiva, toda la propiedad se convierte en colectiva e indivisa; el trabajo destruye la propiedad; 4) Puesto que el valor de un producto resulta del tiempo y el esfuerzo que cuesta, los trabajadores tienen iguales salarios; 5) Los productores sólo pueden comprarse por los productores y; que la condición de todo cambio es la equivalencia, no hay lugar alguno para lucro o ganancias; 6) La libre asociación, que se limita a mantener la igualdad en los instrumentos de producción y la equivalencia en todos los intercambios, es la única manera forma justa de organizar económicamente la sociedad; 7) Como consecuencia, todo gobierno del hombre por el hombre debe desaparecer: la más alta perfección de la sociedad consiste en la síntesis del orden y al anarquía.

El mutualismo Proudhoniano se basa en al asociación de productores y consumidores reestablece como norma el cambio mutuo, es decir, el trueque de un objeto por otro equivalente, esto es, por otro cuya producción represente el mismo trabajo. Todo cambio se hace a partir de su precio de costo; todo productor tiene quien desee adquirir sus productos; no necesita ningún capital para comenzar el trabajo. Suprimido el lucro, los precios se reducen al mínimo y el método de producción capitalista desaparecerá para ceder su sitio al mutualismo o a la asociación. Con el objeto de promover éste magno y, sin embargo, no violento cambio social, propone precisamente Proudhon la creación del banco del pueblo, que tendrá por meta fomentar el crédito gratuito y mutuo y el intercambio de productos equivalentes entre los trabajadores. El segundo momento es el colectivismo doctrina económica sostenida por Bakunin adoptada, en general, por los antiautoritarios o federalistas dentro, de la primera internacional.

Bakunin que, como Proudhon, rechazaba el comunismo por vinculado a un autoritarismo jacobino (piensa, sobre, todo en los seguidores de Babeuf, en cabet y en Blanqui), es colectivista por que cree indispensable mantener el principio:<>. Supone que el olvido de esta norma no sólo implicaría una injusticia para con lo mejores trabajadores si no también una drástica disminución del producto social: Según la fórmula colectiva, la tierra y los instrumentos de producción deben ser comunes, pero el fruto del trabajo debe ser repartido en proporción de esfuerzo y la calidad del trabajo de cada uno. De está manera, aunque bajo modalidades un tanto diversas, se conserva el régimen de salario.

El colectivismo, que adoptaron luego como meta inmediata los socialdemócratas y que el estado bolchevique pretende haber implantado (aunque no es difícil ver que allí. Por un parte, no hay real correspondencia entre esfuerzo o mérito y salario, y por otra parte no hay verdadera propiedad social de los medios de producción) fue objeto pronto de agudas criticas en el seno de grupos anarquistas.

Surgió así el tercer momento, que es el documento, que es el comunismo cuyo principal (aunque no el primer) representante fue Kropotkin. Esta doctrina económica se impuso a partir de la década del ochenta en Francia (en Italia ya desde el setenta, en España sólo después del novecientos). Su punto de partida es:<>.

Los anarco-comunistas aspiran a suprimir por completo cualquier forma de salario. No sólo la tierra y los medios de producción deben ser comunes, según ellos, sino también el producto. El criterio de distribución está dado por las necesidades reales de cada miembro de la sociedad.

Refutando a los colectivistas que consideran imprescindiblemente para la justicia que cada trabajador reciba una parte del producto proporcional a su propio y personal esfuerzo, los comunistas responden, por boca de Kropotkin; cualquier producto, cualquier bien económico es, en realidad, fruto de la cooperación de todos los trabajadores, tanto del propio país como del extranjero, tanto del presente como del pasado. ¿Cómo se podrá medir y segregar en la gran masa de la riqueza social la parte que corresponde al esfuerzo y a la inteligencia de cada uno? ¿Acaso el mayor esfuerzo y la mayor inteligencia hubiera podido crear sola y sin ningún auxilio una parte, siquiera intima, de aquella riqueza social? Por otro lado. Cuando se trata de valorar el trabajo de cada uno de acuerdo con el costo total de la formación del trabajador (como quiere no sólo Ricardo y Mar, si no también los anarco-colectivistas), los anarco-comunistas se preguntan: ¿Cómo calcular los gastos de producción de la fuerza laboral sin tener en cuenta tal vez un buen obrero cuesta a la sociedad más que un artesano o que un profesional, dado el alto número de hijos de obreros muertos por anemia u otras enfermedades <>? Las discusiones entre colectivistas y comunistas dentro del campo del anarquismo dominaron las dos últimas décadas del siglo pasado y aun de la primera del presente.

Como ellas surgieron posiciones menos rígidas. Así Malatesta, sin dejar de considerar al comunismo como la forma de ideal de organización económica de una sociedad sin estado, adopta una forma muy abierta frente a todas las demás propuestas (mutualismo, cooperativismo, colectivismo, etc.) y se pronuncia el experimento en éste terreno. El cubano-español Tárrida de Mármol, seguido entre otros por Max Nettlau y por Ricardo Mella en su última época, define simplemente un <>.
Los tres sistemas señalados bien podrían entenderse como momentos evolutivos de una misma doctrina que intenta explicar la producción y distribución de los bienes de una sociedad sin clases y sin estado. El mutualismo corresponde al tránsito de una economía agrario artesanal hacia el industrialismo; el colectivismo se plantea en la primera fase del desarrollo industrial y con la inicial expansión del capitalismo; el comunismo se impone se impone ante el cenit de la burguesía, con el auge del imperialismo y el colonialismo, con la internacionalización del capital, en la era de los trusts y de los monopolios.

A los tres sistemas sociales se les presentaron objeciones, nunca entera y satisfactoriamente resuelta. Los comunistas consideran que en el mutualismo y en el colectivismo hay a un residuo de individualismo burgués. Ven en el salario un medio para mantener, en cierta medida una jerarquía socioeconómica y la sociedad de clase. Los colectivistas, por su parte, consideran que el régimen comunista quita todo incentivo al trabajador y que sólo podrá mediante un férreo control estatal. De cualquier manera, aunque estas últimas objeciones pueden ser desechadas, el comunismo, tal como lo conciben los anarquistas, supone una abundancia prácticamente indefinida de vienes y servicios, situación que nada permite esperar en un futuro próximo.

AUTOGESTIÓN

Si algún concepto Práctico y operativo pudiera sintetizar la esencia de la filosofía social del anarquismo, éste seria el de la autogestión. Así como el mismo Proudhon, que utilizo por vez primera el termino anarquismo, dándole un sentido no peyorativo y usándola para designar su propio sistema socioeconómico y político, pronto prefirió sustituirla por otra (mutualismo, democracia industrial, etc.) que tuviera un significado positivo (y no meradamente negativo, como <>), hoy podríamos considerar que el termino <> es un sinónimo bueno de <>.

Sin embargo, tal equivalencia semántica no se puede establecer antes de haber dejado establecida una serie de primicias y de haber hecho una serie de precisiones. La palabra <> y el concepto que presenta son de origen claramente anarquista. Más aun, durante casi un siglo ese concepto (va que no la palabra) fue el santo y seña de los anarquistas dentro del vasto ámbito del movimiento socialista y obrero. Ninguna idea separo más tajantemente la concepción anarquista y la concepción marxista del socialismo de la primera internacional que la de la autogestión obrera.

Pero en las últimas décadas, la idea y, sobre todo, la palabra, se han ido difundiendo fuera del campo anarquista, se han expandido en terrenos ideológicos muy ajenos al socialismo libertario y, por lo, mismo han perdido peso y densidad, se han diluido y rivalizado. Hoy hablan de <> socialdemócratas y eurocomunistas, demócratas cristianos y monárquicos.

A veces se confunde la <> con la llamada <>, en la cual los anarquistas no pueden menos que ver un truco burdo de neo capitalismo. A veces, se le vincula con la economía estatal y se le ubica en el marco jurídico-administrativo de un estado, con democracia <> (Yugoslavia) o representativa (Israel, Suecia), etc. Una sombra de <> puede encontrarse inclusive en la <> del mastodóntico imperio marxista confuciano de china. Y no falta tampoco rastros de la misma en regimenes militares (como el que se implanto en Perú en 1967) o en dictaduras islámico populistas (como en Libia). Pero la autogestión de la que hablen los anarquistas es la autogestión integral, que supone no sólo la toma de posesión de la tierra y los instrumentos de trabajo, si no también la coordinación y, más todavía la federación de las empresas (industrial, agraria y de servicio, etc.) entre si, primero a nivel regional y nacional y, finalmente, como meta última, a nivel mundial.

Si la autogestión se propone en forma parcial, si en ella interviene (aunque sea desde lejos y como mero supervisor) el Estado, si no tiende desde el primer momento a romper los moldes de la producción capitalista, deja enseguida de ser autogestión y se convierte, en el mejor de los casos, en cooperativismo pequeño-burgués. 

Por otra parte, no se puede olvidar que una economía autogestionaria es socialista -más aún, parece a los anarquistas la única forma posible de socialismo- no sólo porque en ella la propiedad de los medios de producción ha dejado de estar en manos privadas, sino también, y consecuentemente, porque el fin de la producción ha dejado de ser el lucro. 

De hecho, el mayor peligro de todo intento autogestionario, inclusive del que alguna vez se dio en un contexto revolucionario (como en la España de 1936-1939), se cifra en la fuerte inclinación, que siglos de producción capitalista han dejado en la mente de los trabajadores, hacia la ganancia y la acumulación capitalista. 

Una vez salvados todos los escollos previos (entre los cuales emerge uno tan duro y abrupto como el Estado), la autogestión deberá salvar todavía el más peligroso y mortal de todos: la tendencia a reconstruir una nueva forma de capitalismo. 

FEDERALISMO

En el seno de la Primera Internacional los partidarios de Bakunin solían autodenominarse «federalistas» (por oposición a los seguidores de Marx, a quienes llamaban «centralistas»). 

En tal contexto parece evidente que «federalista» se toma como sinónimo de «antiautoritario» y que el término «autoritario» es considerado, a su vez, como equivalente a «centralista». 
Estos adjetivos que, en primer término, marcaban diferentes posiciones frente a la organización de la Internacional obrera, sirvieron inmediatamente para señalar también diferentes modos de interpretar la organización de la futura sociedad socialista. 

No fueron, sin embargo, Bakunin y sus discípulos quienes primero utilizaron el concepto de «federalismo». Ya Proudhon había elaborado una teoría de la federación como contrapartida de la teoría del Estado y, al mismo tiempo, de la economía política clásica. 

El «federalismo», tal como lo entienden los bakuninistas (y, posteriormente, Kropotkin, Malatesta, etc.), no debe confundirse, en modo alguno, con el federalismo puramente político o con la mera descentralización administrativa, que muchas veces ha sido postulada por ciertos sectores del liberalismo y otras ha servido inclusive como careta de la reacción aristocrática y clerical. Recuérdese que durante la Revolución Francesa los girondinos se proclamaron partidarios de la república federal y que en nuestro siglo la Action Française defendía (no sin citar a Proudhon) la idea de una Francia federal (por oposición a la Francia centralista, que presumía de origen jacobino). 

«Federalismo» significa, para los anarquistas, una organización social basada en el libre acuerdo, que va desde la base local hacia los niveles intermedios de la región y de la nación y, por fin, hacia el plano universal de la humanidad. 

Así como los individuos se asocian libremente para formar comunas, las comunas se asocian libremente hasta constituir la federación local; las federaciones locales lo hacen, a su vez, para formar federaciones regionales o nacionales; éstas, por fin, se agrupan, siempre mediante pactos libremente concertados, en una federación universal. El principio federativo implica, pues, un movimiento contrario al principio estatal, que se realiza desde arriba hacia abajo. Y en este sentido sería totalmente erróneo (aun utilizando los recursos de un menguado y pueril estructuralismo) considerar que la federación defendida por el anarquismo no es sino otro modo de designar al Estado. 

Por otra parte, el federalismo anarquista se refiere, ante todo, a la organización económica: la toma de los medios de producción por parte de los productores libremente asociados. Y esto supone, evidentemente, la autogestión. 

La comunidad de los trabajadores, que decide con absoluta autonomía la producción, la distribución y el consumo de los bienes, decide también todos los aspectos de la vida social, de la administración, de la sanidad, de la educación, de la cultura, etc. Y desde este punto de vista sustituye a toda autoridad política. 

Se trata nada más (y nada menos), como puede advertirse, de los «soviets», que tan promisoriamente surgieron con la Revolución Rusa, en 1917, y tan lamentablemente se convirtieron pronto (ya desde 1919) en meros órganos del Comité Central del Partido Bolchevique. 

INTERNACIONALISMO Y NACIONALISMO

El anarquismo es esencialmente internacionalista, como lo fue, en sus orígenes, el socialismo marxista. 

En la medida en que las fronteras políticas son obvia consecuencia de la existencia de los Estados, los anarquistas no pueden menos que considerarlas también fruto de una degeneración autoritaria y violenta de la sociedad. 

El cosmopolitismo de los antiguos cínicos y estoicos, fundado en la idea de la humanidad como un todo natural y moral, es acogido, a través de ciertos aspectos de la ilustración, como uno de los componentes esenciales de la filosofía social anarquista. 

Mientras en el marxismo la actitud internacionalista (tantas veces minimizada y negada, inclusive antes de la neoeslavofilia de Stalin) se funda en la idea de que la clase social constituye, por encima de toda frontera política y cultural, un vínculo universal más sólido que la pertenencia a un mismo Estado o a una misma raza o nacionalidad, en el anarquismo se funda simple y absolutamente en la convicción de que no hay unidad más real (puesto que no hay ninguna más natural) que la de la especie humana. 

En el marxismo, la posición internacionalista deriva de un hecho histórico; en el anarquismo, de un hecho biológico y de una exigencia ética. 

La patria es rechazada en la medida en que se vincula con el Estado nacional; en la medida en que se deja representar por un gobierno y se presenta como enfrentada a las otras «patrias»; en la medida en que exige un ejército o fuerza armada para conservar su ser y su identidad. El antinacionalismo anarquista deriva de su antiestatismo y genera, a su vez, el antimilitarismo y el pacifismo del cual hablaremos más adelante. 
La literatura de propaganda anarquista ha insistido mucho, sin embargo, a semejanza de la marxista, en el usufructo de la noción de «patria» por parte de la burguesía. Y lo cierto es que el nacionalismo, en la Edad Moderna, ha estado siempre vinculado a la clase burguesa y ha sido siempre ajeno, como ideología, a la clase obrera. 

Si por nacionalismo se entiende la consideración de la nación y del Estado nacional como un valor supremo, podría verse al anarquismo como su más clara antítesis, esto es, como un antinacionalismo radical. Pero si, prescindiendo de lo ideológico, nos atenemos al plano de los sentimientos y los vínculos afectivos, ningún anarquista negará, por lo menos en la práctica, que el amor hacia la tierra que nos vio nacer (a su paisaje, a su lengua, a sus tradiciones, etc.) es, por lo menos, tan natural como el amor que sentimos por nuestros padres, hermanos e hijos. El nacionalismo, en este sentido, como bien lo veía Landauer, no es sin duda incompatible con el internacionalismo y con el repudio del Estado y de la guerra. Pocos pensadores hubo más rusos que Toistoi o más franceses que Proudhon; pocos españoles más españoles que los militantes de la FAI. 

PACIFISMO Y VIOLENCIA

El anarquismo repudia las guerras entre Estados, ante todo porque repudia al Estado. Toda guerra de este tipo, en efecto, tiene por fin afirmar y expandir el poder de un Estado en detrimento de otro. 

A partir de Bakunin, la guerra se interpreta como una lucha por imponer los intereses de un sector de la clase burguesa sobre otro. Puesto que lo que importa es la defensa de los capitales y de las empresas vernáculas, que peleen los capitalistas y los empresarios, arguye la propaganda anarquista antibélica, dirigida sobre todo a obreros y campesinos. En este punto tal propaganda coincidió durante mucho tiempo con la de los socialistas marxistas. 

Pero el anarquismo no se detiene en condenar el hecho de la guerra. Condena también la institución misma del ejército. No es sólo antibelicista sino también antimilitarista. Y ello no solamente porque ve en las Fuerzas Armadas uno de los más sólidos soportes del Estado y de la clase dominante, sino también porque considera a cualquier Ejército una institución basada en la obediencia absoluta y estructurada vertical y jerárquicamente. Hasta podría decirse que ve en el Ejército el arquetipo o la idea pura del Estado, con sus dos elementos esenciales (coacción-jerarquía). 

Esta oposición a la guerra, basada en el internacionalismo y en el antiestatismo, parece comportar una oposición a la violencia. 

Sin embargo, la mayoría de los anarquistas considera que la acción directa, bajo la forma de acción violenta y terrorista contra el Estado y contra la burguesía, es no sólo un medio lícito sino también el único medio posible en muchas circunstancias para alcanzar los fines propuestos, a saber, la sociedad sin clases y sin Estado. Más aún, durante mucho tiempo (y aún hoy), prevalece en la fantasía popular, en el periodismo y en la literatura, la imagen del anarquista como dinamitero y «tira bombas». 

Los críticos del anarquismo suelen encontrar aquí una de las más graves contradicciones de esta ideología. 

Es preciso aclarar, por consiguiente, el punto. 

En primer lugar, debe hacerse notar que hay y ha habido muchos anarquistas adversos al uso de la violencia. Ni Godwin ni Proudhon la propiciaron nunca: el primero como hijo de la ilustración, confiaba en la educación y en la persuasión racional; el segundo, consideraba que una nueva organización de la producción y del cambio bastaría para acabar con las clases sociales y con el gobierno propiamente dicho. Más aún, algunos anarquistas, como Tolstoi, eran tan radicalmente pacifistas que hacían consistir su Cristianismo, coincidente con su visión anárquica, en la no resistencia al mal. Para ellos, toda violencia engendra violencia y poder, y no se puede combatir el mal con el mal. 

Pero aun entre aquellos que admiten la violencia bajo la forma del atentado y del terrorismo, no hay ninguno que la considere como algo absolutamente indispensable o como la forma única de lucha social. Todos, sin excepción, ven en ella un mal impuesto a los oprimidos y explotados por los opresores y explotadores. El mismo Bakunin no tiene otro punto de vista, y en esto se diferencia profundamente del puro adorador de la violencia, esto es, del nihilista al estilo de Nechaev. Kropotkin, Malatesta y cuantos vienen en pos de ellos la consideran como un recurso extremo, como una lamentable necesidad. 

En segundo lugar, es preciso advertir que esta relativa aprobación de la violencia no supone ninguna contradicción con la negación de la guerra entre Estados y con la condena del militarismo. Para quien parte del principio de que el verdadero sujeto de la historia y de la moralidad es la persona humana y la sociedad libremente constituida no puede haber nada más inmoral que la privación de la libertad y de la igualdad para las personas ni nada más criminal que su subordinación a instituciones consideradas artificiales y, más aún, esencialmente enemigas de la libertad y la igualdad, como son los gobiernos, las dinastías, los Estados.

El hombre puede y debe sacrificarse por los altos valores que lo hacen hombre, morir y aun matar por la libertad y la justicia; no tiene porqué morir ni matar en defensa de quien es un natural negador de tales valores, es decir, del Estado (y de las clases dominantes). La revolución y hasta el terrorismo pueden parecer así derechos y obligaciones; la guerra, por el contrario, no será sino una criminal aberración. 

La cuestión que, en último análisis, aún queda planteada es, sin embargo, la siguiente: ¿Cuando se ejerce la violencia, cualquiera que ésta sea y cualquiera que sean sus motivos y sus fines, no se está ejerciendo ya el poder? Los anarquistas contestarán que ellos luchan contra el poder establecido y permanente que es el Estado, no contra cualquier forma de poder y que el poder que la violencia comporta es lícito cuando es puntual y funcional, ilícito cuando se consolida y se convierte en estado-Estado. Pero cabría preguntar todavía: ¿La violencia puntual y funcional no tiende siempre a convertirse en permanente y estatal? 

EL DELITO Y LA PENA

Otra de las objeciones importantes que los críticos (sociólogos, juristas, politólogos, etc.) suelen oponer a la doctrina anarquista se basa en la necesidad que toda sociedad tiene de defenderse de los enemigos que alberga en su seno, es decir, de quienes atentan contra la convivencia pacífica de sus miembros. Así como el militar se justifica por la presencia, real o potencial, de un enemigo externo, el policía, el juez, el carcelero y el verdugo encuentran su razón suficiente en la existencia, real o potencial de enemigos internos (delincuentes). Sin represión del delito no podría subsistir la vida social y tal represión es función especial del Estado, se arguye. A esto suelen responder los anarquistas, ante todo, que la represión policial y judicial genera en la sociedad males mayores que los causados por el delito. Considerada en si misma y en la totalidad de sus efectos la acción del policía es más nefasta que la del delincuente, porque da lugar a un mayor cúmulo de injusticia, porque provoca más dolor, porque denigra más la dignidad humana, porque se desarrolla en nombre de los más fuertes y poderosos sobre los más débiles y pobres. 

Esta respuesta no resulta, sin embargo, del todo satisfactoria, ya que se plantea en términos de mera comparación, y a un mal, que es el delito, sólo contrapone, como mal mayor, la represión del delito mismo. 

Una respuesta más profunda supone un análisis de la naturaleza y la génesis de la conducta delictiva. 

En Kropotkin y en William Morris tenemos ya esbozadas las líneas fundamentales de tal análisis. 

Si consultamos las estadísticas nos será fácil comprobar que una gran mayoría de los delitos en cualquier lugar del mundo está constituida por los delitos contra la propiedad (robos, hurtos, estafas, etc.). Ahora bien, una sociedad que haya eliminado la propiedad privada, como debe ser la sociedad anarquista sin duda alguna, no dará ocasión para esta clase de acciones delictivas. Desaparecida la institución y hasta la idea misma de la propiedad, ¿qué sentido tendría el robo? ¿Qué se podría robar en tal situación y para qué se robaría? He aquí, pues, que la represión sería innecesaria porque el delito sería imposible. 

Quedan, sin embargo, los delitos contra las personas, que son por lo común los más graves (homicidios, lesiones, etc.). Pero, si analizamos las causas de los mismos, no tardaremos en advertir que éstas se encuentran, en la mayoría de los casos, en conflictos de intereses, los cuales suponen la existencia del dinero y de la propiedad privada. Eliminada ésta, quedarían automáticamente eliminados estos crímenes contra las personas. 

Pero aún con esto no agotamos todos los delitos. Los hay, en efecto, que se originan en factores emocionales o pasionales (el amor, los celos, etc.). 

Este residuo, el de los llamados «crímenes pasionales», se puede adscribir a lo meramente «patológico». Pero cabe también el recurso de buscar detrás de sus causas evidentes e inmediatas una causalidad más profunda, que se vincula con la naturaleza y la estructura de la sociedad estatal y la capitalista. ¿Acaso la rapiña de la burguesía y la prepotencia del gobierno no incitan, permanente y constitutivamente, a la agresión y la violencia? Por eso los anarquistas suelen considerar la culpa como pena y la pena como culpa. 

Pero, ¿qué actitud deberá asumir una sociedad sin Estado frente a los antisociales y los que, de cualquier manera, no se adaptan a la convivencia y constituyen un peligro para los demás? Quizá la respuesta más común a esta pregunta sea la siguiente: la sociedad tiene derecho a expulsar de su seno a aquellos elementos que sean incompatibles con la propia vida social, como los asesinos o sádicos compulsivos, los que no quieren trabajar, etc. No se trata, sin duda, de castigarlos o de devolverles mal por mal, sino simplemente de evitar que sigan perjudicando a los demás miembros de la sociedad. 

Algunos autores anarquistas consideran, sin embargo, esta solución como insuficiente y proponen, en su lugar, un programa de rehabilitación que no implique ni compulsión ni privación alguna de la libertad. 

No debe olvidarse que los anarquistas no admiten el dogma del pecado original y que para ellos la naturaleza humana es fundamentalmente buena o, por lo menos, no radicalmente mala. Kropotkin, sobre todo, en su obra capital, La ayuda mutua, reúne una gran masa de hechos biológicos, antropológicos e históricos para demostrar que para la evolución tan importante o más que la lucha por la vida y que los instintos agresivos es la ayuda mutua entre los miembros de una especie (y aun de especies diversas). 

El mismo Kropotkin, al tratar, en otro escrito, sobre el fenómeno delictivo, se opone enérgicamente a las doctrinas, entonces en boga, del criminólogo italiano Lombroso y a la idea del delincuente nato. Para el príncipe anarquista, si bien es cierto que en la constitución psico-fisiológica de ciertos individuos pueden encontrarse tendencias que lo inclinan a una conducta delictiva, tales tendencias nunca se concretan ni llegan a la práctica sino gracias al medio social que envuelve al sujeto. Con lo cual sostiene que el factor determinante decisivo en la criminalidad es el factor social y no el biológico. Cuando la sociedad debe juzgar un delito cualquiera, debe, pues, ante todo, juzgarse a sí misma. 

LA EDUCACIÓN

Los primeros pensadores anarquistas, como Godwin, consideran que la educación es el factor principal de la transformación social y el medio más importante para llegar a una sociedad sin Estado. Se trata de una herencia de la filosofía de la Ilustración (y, en particular, del pensamiento de Helvetius), que comparten con los socialistas utópicos (Fourier, Owen, etc.). 

También para Bakunin la educación reviste enorme importancia, pero, ubicado ya, como Marx, en el contexto de la lucha de clases y de la revolución social, no puede considerarla como instrumento único del cambio social. 

Bakunin señala la inutilidad e incongruencia del esfuerzo de positivistas y utilitaristas (y, en general, de la burguesía progresista) por fundar escuelas y promover la educación popular: antes que proveer instrucción es preciso asegurar el pan, el vestido y la habitación, y la mayoría en las clases populares no los tienen asegurados. He aquí, pues, que para cualquier espíritu lógico y bien informado de la realidad primero será necesario promover el cambio social (que para ser efectivo deberá ser radical y no podrá lograrse sino con la revolución) y después podrá pensarse en instruir y educar al pueblo. 

Este orden no es, sin embargo, absoluto, puesto que para casi todos los anarquistas (y hasta para el propio Bakunin) la revolución no puede darse sin una cierta conciencia revolucionaria, lo cual implica un mínimo de instrucción y educación. He aquí por qué Bakunin insiste al mismo tiempo en la necesidad de educar a las masas y de transformar las iglesias en escuelas de la emancipación humana; he aquí por qué una de las prioritarias exigencias de la Primera Internacional fue la educación integral e igualitaria; he aquí por qué la Comuna' en medio de su cruenta lucha, no dejó de fundar escuelas laicas y humanitaristas para la infancia parisiense; he aquí, en fin, por qué las organizaciones obreras de tendencia anarquista (como la CNT en España) no descuidaron ni en sus momentos más difíciles la creación de escuelas elementales para la educación de los trabajadores y de sus hijos. 

La pedagogía libertaria parte de la idea de que el niño (el educando) no es «propiedad» de nadie, ni de sus padres, ni del Estado, ni de la Iglesia y que pertenece, como dice Bakunin, sólo a su libertad futura o, como prefieren decir otros, a su libertad actual. 

La base de toda pedagogía anarquista es, obviamente, la libertad. Toda coacción y toda imposición no sólo constituyen en sí mismas violaciones a los derechos del alumno, sino que también deforman su alma para el futuro y contribuyen a crear máquinas o esclavos en lugar de hombres libres. El lema de la escuela ácrata es, por consiguiente, «a la libertad del hombre por la libertad del niño». Y aun cuando en la interpretación de este lema hay diferentes criterios (desde el de Bakunin, que considera necesario cierto uso de la autoridad para formar en el niño un carácter firme y disciplinado, hasta el de Tolstoi y otros pedagogos más recientes que excluyen absolutamente toda coacción y toda imposición), en general los anarquistas están de acuerdo en rechazar todos los modelos pedagógicos tradicionales, precisamente por sus características autoritarias y coactivas. 

A una pedagogía de este tipo se acercaron notablemente desde fines del siglo XIX hasta nuestros días algunos pedagogos ajenos, en principio, al anarquismo como ideología y como filosofía político-social. Tales fueron, por ejemplo, los que fundaron en Hamburgo y otras ciudades alemanas las Gemeinschaftschule (comunidades escolares), la Kinderheim Baumbgarten en Viena, la Kearsley School, etc.; figuras como las de Ellen Key, Berthold Otto, M.A.S. Neill, etc. 

El principal problema que la pedagogía declaradamente anarquista debe enfrentar, es, precisamente, el de los contenidos anarquistas de la enseñanza. 

La mayoría de los pedagogos anarquistas han optado por sustituir la cosmovisión cristiana o liberal que informaba toda la enseñanza en la escuela tradicional por una cosmovisión «científica», que por lo general es más bien «cientifícista» y materialista. La enseñanza de la historia y de las ciencias sociales comprende una crítica abierta al Estado, a la Iglesia, a la Familia; se basa en la idea de la lucha de clases o, más propiamente, de la lucha de los explotados y oprimidos en general contra las clases y grupos dominantes; no evita los ataques directos contra el capitalismo, la burguesía, el clero, el ejército, etc. Esta solución, que es la de la Escuela Moderna de F. Ferrer, aproxima la pedagogía libertaria a la marxista. Se trata de impartir una educación clasista, socialista, definidamente ideológica. 

Otros pedagogos anarquistas, en cambio, como Mella en España, consideran que una escuela verdaderamente libertaria debe ser neutra frente a cualquier filosofía o concepción del mundo, ni materialista ni espiritualista, ni atea ni teísta, etc., y que su misión esencial será formar personalidades con gran independencia y espíritu crítico, capaces de decidir por sí mismas respecto a éstos y todos los demás problemas teóricos y prácticos que deban enfrentar en su vida adulta. 

Desde este punto de vista, se acercan más a instituciones tales como Summerhill. 

En cualquier caso, toda pedagogía anarquista considera indispensable la integración del trabajo intelectual con el trabajo manual; insiste en el valor de la experimentación personal y directa; considera el juego (aunque no el deporte puramente competitivo) como excelente medio educativo, tiende a suprimir los exámenes, las calificaciones, las competencias académicas, los premios y los castigos al mismo tiempo que fomenta la solidaridad, la curiosidad desinteresada, el ansia de saber, la libertad para pensar, escribir y construir, etc. 

EL ARTE Y LA LITERATURA

La estética anarquista se desarrolla sobre dos principios fundamentales: 

1) La concepción del arte como libertad creadora y 2) La idea del arte como expresión de la vida del pueblo. 

Por una parte, al concebir al hombre como un ser que trabaja, no deja de concebir al trabajo como creación y como autorrealización de la esencia humana. En la medida en que todo trabajo, despojado de su condición alienante, de su carácter servil y puramente mecánico, implica la acción intelectual y espiritual del hombre y traduce su personalidad al mismo tiempo que la configura y la crea, todo trabajo es creación artística. Sólo las clases dominantes y el Estado, al explotar en provecho propio el trabajo, han hecho de él una carga y una maldición. En una sociedad sin clases y sin Estado no habrá mayor fuente de gozo y de alegría que él, ya que allí se identificará plenamente con la creación artística. 

De esta manera, para el pensamiento anarquista, todo hombre y todo trabajador es un artista, con lo cual afirma una vez más, como dice Reszler, «la soberanía de la persona, o mejor, el derecho inalienable del hombre a la creación». Por una parte, los estetas del anarquismo (entre los que no dudamos en incluir a Oscar Wilde y a William Morris) critican acerbamente en el arte de la época industrial y capitalista el condicionamiento de la labor creadora del artista y la subordinación de su obra a los fines mezquinamente utilitarios de la burguesía. Por otra parte, ya desde Godwin, atacan el culto de la genialidad artística y la autoridad del «gran poeta». Tan nefasta les parece la trivialización del arte por parte de la sociedad burguesa y la prostitución del artista en manos del capitalismo como la idea romántica y parafascista del artista como líder (lo cual equivale a decir del líder como artista). 

En todo caso, el ideal del gobierno del poeta o del artista es, para ellos, tan inadmisible como el del gobierno del filósofo o del sabio. Más aún, hasta el poder informal (pero muy real y efectivo) de la «gran obra de arte» y del «gran artista» deben ser combatidos como manifestación de una dictadura del gusto y como rémora al surgimiento de nuevas formas del arte. 

Muchos teóricos anarquistas (Kropotkin, Rocker, Landauer, etc.) han señalado que la decadencia profunda del arte en Occidente coincide con el surgimiento del individualismo burgués y la consolidación del Estado nacional, a comienzos de la Edad Moderna. En este momento, la obra de arte deja de ser expresión de una comunidad viviente; aparece el artista como un ente privado, como un solitario; no se pinta ni se esculpe para la catedral o para el mercado sino para la cámara del duque o para el aposento de la querida del rey; la poesía no se recita en los atrios y las plazas sino que se escribe para ser leída en lo recóndito de una biblioteca. 

Kropotkin exalta, por eso, como modelo del arte auténtico, el de las antiguas ciudades griegas y, sobre todo, el de las libres comunas medievales. Son memorables las páginas que dedica, en El apoyo mutuo, al arte de las catedrales, «resultado de la experiencia colectiva reunida» y «expresión de una gran idea». 

La autenticidad de este arte traduce, para él, la autenticidad de una organización social (de la ciudad libre) que puede describirse como una federación de gremios y guildas, en base a la idea de la ayuda mutua, ajena a toda verticalidad gubernamental y a toda autoridad estatal propiamente dicha. Rocker generaliza, en Nacionalismo y cultura, la concepción kropotkiniana y desarrolla la tesis de que en toda la historia hay una relación directamente inversa entre arte y poder estatal. El arte más elevado y puro, el más genuino y creador, se da allí donde el Estado y el gobierno están reducidos a un mínimo, como en la Grecia clásica y en el Medievo de las ciudades libres. 

Para Kropotkin, una época como la nuestra, en que está planteada una lucha a muerte entre explotados y explotadores, entre oprimidos y opresores, entre trabajadores y capitalistas, el arte sólo puede aspirar a ser auténtico mediante el compromiso con la causa del pueblo 

En su célebre folleto A los jóvenes, apela al artista «en medio de este mar de angustia cuya marea crece en torno a ti, en medio de esa gente que muere de hambre, de esos cuerpos amontonados en las minas y esos cadáveres mutilados yaciendo a montones en las barricadas... tú no puedes permanecer neutral; vendrás y tomarás el partido de los oprimidos, porque sabes que lo bello y lo sublime -como tú mismo- está del lado de aquellos que luchan por la luz, por la humanidad, por la. Justicia.» 

Es evidente, sin embargo, que este «compromiso» que Kropotkin exige al artista de nuestros días no implica ninguna limitación preceptiva y dogmática ni tiene nada que ver con el después llamado «realismo socialista». 

En general, puede decirse que Kropotkin considera el realismo naturalista (de Zola, por ejemplo) como un arte burgués, donde la anatomía de la sociedad aparece en toda su crudeza, disociada de los ideales éticos y sociales. Si hubiera llegado a conocer el «realismo» del arte staliniano, su juicio hubiera sido más severo y no hubiera dejado de ver allí la más perfecta síntesis de la trivialidad con el servilismo. 

SEGUNDA PARTE - LOS PENSADORES ANARQUISTAS

PREHISTORIA DEL ANARQUISMO: EL SOCIALISMO UTÓPICO

El anarquismo, como filosofía social, tiene una larga prehistoria, que puede remontarse a Lao-tse y el taoísmo en China, a los sofistas y los cínicos en Grecia, y que no deja de comprender, durante el Medievo y el Renacimiento, diversas manifestaciones del Cristianismo sectario y heterodoxo. 

Sus antecedentes inmediatos deben buscarse sin embargo, en los inicios de la revolución industrial y de la era de la burguesía y del capitalismo, esto es, a fines del siglo XVIII y comienzos del XIX. 

En este momento histórico surge precisamente el socialismo utópico, en el cual pueden hallarse, sin duda, importantes componentes anarquistas, en la medida en que sus metas se identifican con la construcción de una sociedad igualitaria y justa, al margen (ya que no directamente en contra) del Estado. Saint-Simon, Owen, y sobre todo Fourier compartían el ideal y la meta de un socialismo antiautoritario y no estatal, es decir, libertario. 

Saint-Simon anuncia y propicia una sociedad en que la administración y la economía pasen a manos de los productores (obreros, agricultores, artesanos, técnicos, etc.), a quienes denomina «industriales», por contraposición a las clases ociosas (nobles, sacerdotes, militares, burgueses, etc.). El proyecto central del socialismo saintsimoniano se cifra en una sustitución del Gobierno propiamente dicho (que detentan hasta ahora las clases ociosas) por una organización tecnológica y científica de la sociedad. 

De tal proyecto se infiere que el Estado habrá de disolverse en la sociedad científicamente estructurada y económicamente regida por los trabajadores. 

Cierto es que Saint-Simon (como los otros socialistas utópicos, pero también como Proudhon) rechaza en absoluto la idea de la revolución social. Cierto es que no habla de «suprimir» o «abolir» el Estado sino que contempla su natural y pacífica disolución en el organismo económico. Cierto es que los presupuestos iluministas limitan su análisis de las clases sociales y lo llevan a postular la dirección de los «sabios» y, en especial, de los tecnólogos, por encima de la masa de los trabajadores manuales. Éstas y otras limitaciones explican, en parte, el hecho de que muchos saintsimonianos llegaran a ser columnas del Imperio y barones de las finanzas y, como tales, criticados por los pensadores anarquistas (Bakunin, etc.). Pero no por eso deja de ser cierto que en la sociedad proyectada y auspiciada por el propio Saint-Simon «la obediencia y la sumisión propia del sistema militar serán reemplazadas por el trabajo personal y la participación en una tarea común», por lo cual, no sin razón, según advierte Ansart, Proudhon ubicaba al autor del Catecismo de los industriales en las raíces del anarquismo. 

Atendiendo, sin embargo, a algunas de las limitaciones que señalamos y, sobre todo, a la idea de la dirección de los técnicos (sobre la masa obrera), Kropotkin ve en Saint-Simon más bien un antecesor del socialismo autoritario o marxista, y prefiere considerar como ancestro del anarquismo a Fourier. 

La idea del Falansterio se funda, en efecto, en una concepción del trabajo libre como fuente de goce y alegría, y supone una comunidad cooperativa y solidaria, así como el ideal de la personalidad humana integrada y de la sociedad estructurada sabiamente sobre la armonía de los instintos. El Estado no desempeña papel alguno; no hay gobernantes propiamente dichos. Se trata de sustituir el principio del lucro por el del placer y la meta del dominio por la de la creación. 

No resulta difícil comprender que este modelo de sociedad eminentemente no represiva haya logrado el beneplácito de Kropotkin y de muchos anarquistas posteriores a él. Habiendo, en nuestros días, inspirado a Marcuse, no consiguió hacerle olvidar del todo sus presupuestos políticos de raigambre marxista. 

En cuanto a Owen, la multiplicidad de sus proyectos, que hace de él un verdadero socialista experimental, así como la constante apelación a la capacidad y la energía de los trabajadores (y de los intelectuales), al margen de toda intervención estatal, lo inclinan decididamente hacia el campo del socialismo libertario. Aunque sería impropio llamarlo «anarquista», es claro que en la discusión planteada dentro de la Primera Internacional entre autoritarios (marxistas) y antiautoritarios (bakunistas) se hubiera decidido por éstos antes que por aquéllos. En todo caso, resulta significativo que el laborismo inglés, surgido bajo la inspiración de Owen, jamás haya sucumbido a las tentaciones estatizantes y totalitarias que arrastraron al marxismo. 

Hubo sin duda, también algunos socialistas utópicos en los cuales el modelo platónico, que comporta el concepto de un Estado ideal, siguió presente. Tal es el caso, por ejemplo, de Etienne Cabet (con su Voyage en Icarie) y de Edward Bellamy (con su Looking backward), que se ubican, desde este punto de vista, en la línea de las utopías renacentistas de Thomas Moore (Utopía) y de Tomasso Campanella (La cittá del sole). Pero los autores que más influyeron, intelectual y aun socialmente, como los mencionados Saint-Simon, Fourier y Owen, transmiten al anarquismo, junto con la idea de una sociedad justa e igualitaria, el presupuesto del antiestatismo. Sólo que en ellos el antiestatismo era simplemente apoliticismo, mientras en los anarquistas (desde Godwin y Proudhon, pero sobre todo, desde Bakunin) se convierte en activo y militante antipoliticismo. 

PREHISTORIA DEL ANARQUISMO: WILLIAM GODWIN

William Godwin, nacido cerca de Cambridge (Inglaterra), el 3 de marzo de 1756, fue pastor en diversas iglesias disidentes en East Anglia, Suffolk, Herfordshire, etc. Del calvinismo sandemaniano pasó al unitarismo teológico y al liberalismo whig, pero no tardó mucho en abandonar toda creencia cristiana, haciéndose anarquista y ateo (aunque al final de su vida profesó un no muy preciso panteísmo). Aunque dejó una extensa y variada obra literaria (que comprende novelas, teatro, historia, panfletos políticos, teología, etc.), su libro más notable, el que le dio súbita e internacional fama, fue la Investigación acerca de la justicia política, publicada a comienzos de 1793, la cual, como anota Brailsford, hizo que se considerara «a Tom Paine como un bufón; a Paley como una vieja loca; a Edmund Burke como un sofista de relumbrón». Durante muchos años, en Inglaterra, «la expresión filosofía moderna se entendería siempre como una referencia a la obra de Godwin y sus discípulos». 

Después de haber sido tan duramente atacado en los últimos años de su vida como había sido admirado cuando publicó su Investigación, murió el 7 de abril de 1836. 

Nutrido con las ideas del iluminismo y habiendo abrazado como muchos de sus contemporáneos ingleses, los ideales de la Revolución Francesa, Godwin se distinguió de todos ellos por la lucidez y el coraje con que supo llevar hasta sus extremas consecuencias aquellas ideas y estos ideales. 

Godwin admite, como Helvetius, el poder soberano de la razón sobre las emociones, y, aunque no cree en el libre albedrío (sino en una cierta «plasticidad» de la voluntad), confía, como el mismo Helvetius (y también como Priesttey, D'Holbach y Condorcet), en la indefinida perfectibilidad del ser humano. Todo hombre tiene, para él, la misma dignidad intrínseca y todo individuo es igual a cualquier otro. La causa principal de las injusticias y la razón de ser de su perpetuación son las instituciones humanas (en lo cual sigue tanto a Swift como a Mandeville). No se aviene, en cambio, con la idea del «contrato social» de Rousseau (sobre el origen del gobierno) y concuerda, más bien, con Price, para el cual todo Gobierno constituye un mal, y cuanto menos tengamos de él, tanto mejor. 

De hecho, va más allá que Price y otros liberales radicales. Ve la historia de la humanidad, en cuanto historia del gobierno y del Estado, como una larga historia de la opresión y del crimen. Nadie, antes que él, realiza una crítica tan penetrante de las causas de la guerra y del carácter represivo (de guerra contra el propio pueblo) que ejerce todo Gobierno. Todo Estado, en cuanto concentra en sí determinado poder, tiende a conservarlo y acrecentarlo: de ahí su inevitable función bélica. Todo Estado desea conservar el orden, lo cual equivale a decir, mantener las cosas tal como están (los pobres, pobres; los ricos, ricos; los nobles, nobles; los plebeyos, plebeyos, etc.): de ahí su inevitable función opresora y represiva. 

Para llegar a la sociedad ideal, donde el Estado quede reducido al mínimo, Godwin no apela todavía a la lucha de clases o a la acción directa. Confía, de acuerdo con su formación iluminista, en la difusión de las ideas a través del libro y de la escuela y en una nueva organización social, promovida por las «luces». 

El carácter incipientemente anarquista de la filosofía social de Godwin se hace evidente a partir de su distinción entre sociedad y Estado (gobierno): «Los hombres se asociaron al principio por causa de la asistencia mutua. No previeron que sería necesaria ninguna restricción para regular la conducta de los miembros individuales de la sociedad entre sí o hacia el todo. La necesidad de restricción nació de los errores y maldades de unos pocos.» Como T. Paine, está convencido de que: «La sociedad y el gobierno son distintos entre sí y tienen distintos orígenes. La sociedad se produce por causa de nuestras necesidades y el gobierno por causa de nuestras maldades.

La sociedad es en toda condición una bendición; el gobierno, aun en su mejor forma, es solamente un mal necesario». Pero Godwin cree que ese mal, necesario en el pasado y aún en el presente, puede y debe ser progresivamente curado en el futuro. Y en el camino de esa curación está, para él, la progresiva descentralización y la instauración de Estados pequeños (según el ideal de Helvetius y de Rousseau) y de comunas autónomas. 



La ideología anarquista - Ángel Cappelletti | PORTAL LIBERTARIO OACA


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Dic 2012)

SEGUNDA PARTE - LOS PENSADORES ANARQUISTAS

PREHISTORIA DEL ANARQUISMO: EL SOCIALISMO UTÓPICO

El anarquismo, como filosofía social, tiene una larga prehistoria, que puede remontarse a Lao-tse y el taoísmo en China, a los sofistas y los cínicos en Grecia, y que no deja de comprender, durante el Medievo y el Renacimiento, diversas manifestaciones del Cristianismo sectario y heterodoxo. 

Sus antecedentes inmediatos deben buscarse sin embargo, en los inicios de la revolución industrial y de la era de la burguesía y del capitalismo, esto es, a fines del siglo XVIII y comienzos del XIX. 

En este momento histórico surge precisamente el socialismo utópico, en el cual pueden hallarse, sin duda, importantes componentes anarquistas, en la medida en que sus metas se identifican con la construcción de una sociedad igualitaria y justa, al margen (ya que no directamente en contra) del Estado. Saint-Simon, Owen, y sobre todo Fourier compartían el ideal y la meta de un socialismo antiautoritario y no estatal, es decir, libertario. 

Saint-Simon anuncia y propicia una sociedad en que la administración y la economía pasen a manos de los productores (obreros, agricultores, artesanos, técnicos, etc.), a quienes denomina «industriales», por contraposición a las clases ociosas (nobles, sacerdotes, militares, burgueses, etc.). El proyecto central del socialismo saintsimoniano se cifra en una sustitución del Gobierno propiamente dicho (que detentan hasta ahora las clases ociosas) por una organización tecnológica y científica de la sociedad. 

De tal proyecto se infiere que el Estado habrá de disolverse en la sociedad científicamente estructurada y económicamente regida por los trabajadores. 

Cierto es que Saint-Simon (como los otros socialistas utópicos, pero también como Proudhon) rechaza en absoluto la idea de la revolución social. Cierto es que no habla de «suprimir» o «abolir» el Estado sino que contempla su natural y pacífica disolución en el organismo económico. Cierto es que los presupuestos iluministas limitan su análisis de las clases sociales y lo llevan a postular la dirección de los «sabios» y, en especial, de los tecnólogos, por encima de la masa de los trabajadores manuales. Éstas y otras limitaciones explican, en parte, el hecho de que muchos saintsimonianos llegaran a ser columnas del Imperio y barones de las finanzas y, como tales, criticados por los pensadores anarquistas (Bakunin, etc.). Pero no por eso deja de ser cierto que en la sociedad proyectada y auspiciada por el propio Saint-Simon «la obediencia y la sumisión propia del sistema militar serán reemplazadas por el trabajo personal y la participación en una tarea común», por lo cual, no sin razón, según advierte Ansart, Proudhon ubicaba al autor del Catecismo de los industriales en las raíces del anarquismo. 

Atendiendo, sin embargo, a algunas de las limitaciones que señalamos y, sobre todo, a la idea de la dirección de los técnicos (sobre la masa obrera), Kropotkin ve en Saint-Simon más bien un antecesor del socialismo autoritario o marxista, y prefiere considerar como ancestro del anarquismo a Fourier. 

La idea del Falansterio se funda, en efecto, en una concepción del trabajo libre como fuente de goce y alegría, y supone una comunidad cooperativa y solidaria, así como el ideal de la personalidad humana integrada y de la sociedad estructurada sabiamente sobre la armonía de los instintos. El Estado no desempeña papel alguno; no hay gobernantes propiamente dichos. Se trata de sustituir el principio del lucro por el del placer y la meta del dominio por la de la creación. 

No resulta difícil comprender que este modelo de sociedad eminentemente no represiva haya logrado el beneplácito de Kropotkin y de muchos anarquistas posteriores a él. Habiendo, en nuestros días, inspirado a Marcuse, no consiguió hacerle olvidar del todo sus presupuestos políticos de raigambre marxista. 

En cuanto a Owen, la multiplicidad de sus proyectos, que hace de él un verdadero socialista experimental, así como la constante apelación a la capacidad y la energía de los trabajadores (y de los intelectuales), al margen de toda intervención estatal, lo inclinan decididamente hacia el campo del socialismo libertario. Aunque sería impropio llamarlo «anarquista», es claro que en la discusión planteada dentro de la Primera Internacional entre autoritarios (marxistas) y antiautoritarios (bakunistas) se hubiera decidido por éstos antes que por aquéllos. En todo caso, resulta significativo que el laborismo inglés, surgido bajo la inspiración de Owen, jamás haya sucumbido a las tentaciones estatizantes y totalitarias que arrastraron al marxismo. 

Hubo sin duda, también algunos socialistas utópicos en los cuales el modelo platónico, que comporta el concepto de un Estado ideal, siguió presente. Tal es el caso, por ejemplo, de Etienne Cabet (con su Voyage en Icarie) y de Edward Bellamy (con su Looking backward), que se ubican, desde este punto de vista, en la línea de las utopías renacentistas de Thomas Moore (Utopía) y de Tomasso Campanella (La cittá del sole). Pero los autores que más influyeron, intelectual y aun socialmente, como los mencionados Saint-Simon, Fourier y Owen, transmiten al anarquismo, junto con la idea de una sociedad justa e igualitaria, el presupuesto del antiestatismo. Sólo que en ellos el antiestatismo era simplemente apoliticismo, mientras en los anarquistas (desde Godwin y Proudhon, pero sobre todo, desde Bakunin) se convierte en activo y militante antipoliticismo. 

PREHISTORIA DEL ANARQUISMO: WILLIAM GODWIN

William Godwin, nacido cerca de Cambridge (Inglaterra), el 3 de marzo de 1756, fue pastor en diversas iglesias disidentes en East Anglia, Suffolk, Herfordshire, etc. Del calvinismo sandemaniano pasó al unitarismo teológico y al liberalismo whig, pero no tardó mucho en abandonar toda creencia cristiana, haciéndose anarquista y ateo (aunque al final de su vida profesó un no muy preciso panteísmo). Aunque dejó una extensa y variada obra literaria (que comprende novelas, teatro, historia, panfletos políticos, teología, etc.), su libro más notable, el que le dio súbita e internacional fama, fue la Investigación acerca de la justicia política, publicada a comienzos de 1793, la cual, como anota Brailsford, hizo que se considerara «a Tom Paine como un bufón; a Paley como una vieja loca; a Edmund Burke como un sofista de relumbrón». Durante muchos años, en Inglaterra, «la expresión filosofía moderna se entendería siempre como una referencia a la obra de Godwin y sus discípulos». 

Después de haber sido tan duramente atacado en los últimos años de su vida como había sido admirado cuando publicó su Investigación, murió el 7 de abril de 1836. 

Nutrido con las ideas del iluminismo y habiendo abrazado como muchos de sus contemporáneos ingleses, los ideales de la Revolución Francesa, Godwin se distinguió de todos ellos por la lucidez y el coraje con que supo llevar hasta sus extremas consecuencias aquellas ideas y estos ideales. 

Godwin admite, como Helvetius, el poder soberano de la razón sobre las emociones, y, aunque no cree en el libre albedrío (sino en una cierta «plasticidad» de la voluntad), confía, como el mismo Helvetius (y también como Priesttey, D'Holbach y Condorcet), en la indefinida perfectibilidad del ser humano. Todo hombre tiene, para él, la misma dignidad intrínseca y todo individuo es igual a cualquier otro. La causa principal de las injusticias y la razón de ser de su perpetuación son las instituciones humanas (en lo cual sigue tanto a Swift como a Mandeville). No se aviene, en cambio, con la idea del «contrato social» de Rousseau (sobre el origen del gobierno) y concuerda, más bien, con Price, para el cual todo Gobierno constituye un mal, y cuanto menos tengamos de él, tanto mejor. 

De hecho, va más allá que Price y otros liberales radicales. Ve la historia de la humanidad, en cuanto historia del gobierno y del Estado, como una larga historia de la opresión y del crimen. Nadie, antes que él, realiza una crítica tan penetrante de las causas de la guerra y del carácter represivo (de guerra contra el propio pueblo) que ejerce todo Gobierno. Todo Estado, en cuanto concentra en sí determinado poder, tiende a conservarlo y acrecentarlo: de ahí su inevitable función bélica. Todo Estado desea conservar el orden, lo cual equivale a decir, mantener las cosas tal como están (los pobres, pobres; los ricos, ricos; los nobles, nobles; los plebeyos, plebeyos, etc.): de ahí su inevitable función opresora y represiva. 

Para llegar a la sociedad ideal, donde el Estado quede reducido al mínimo, Godwin no apela todavía a la lucha de clases o a la acción directa. Confía, de acuerdo con su formación iluminista, en la difusión de las ideas a través del libro y de la escuela y en una nueva organización social, promovida por las «luces». 

El carácter incipientemente anarquista de la filosofía social de Godwin se hace evidente a partir de su distinción entre sociedad y Estado (gobierno): «Los hombres se asociaron al principio por causa de la asistencia mutua. No previeron que sería necesaria ninguna restricción para regular la conducta de los miembros individuales de la sociedad entre sí o hacia el todo. La necesidad de restricción nació de los errores y maldades de unos pocos.» Como T. Paine, está convencido de que: «La sociedad y el gobierno son distintos entre sí y tienen distintos orígenes. La sociedad se produce por causa de nuestras necesidades y el gobierno por causa de nuestras maldades.

La sociedad es en toda condición una bendición; el gobierno, aun en su mejor forma, es solamente un mal necesario». Pero Godwin cree que ese mal, necesario en el pasado y aún en el presente, puede y debe ser progresivamente curado en el futuro. Y en el camino de esa curación está, para él, la progresiva descentralización y la instauración de Estados pequeños (según el ideal de Helvetius y de Rousseau) y de comunas autónomas. 

PREHISTORIA DEL ANARQUISMO: MAX STIRNER

Max Stirner no es, en rigor, un filósofo anarquista, por más que así se empeñen en considerarlo los manuales. Es más bien, un solípista moral. Sin embargo, al igual que los socialistas utópicos, sus contemporáneos, hay en su pensamiento muchos elementos que serán fundamentales en la constitución de la filosofía social del anarquismo. En particular, su crítica del Estado y de la burguesía, de las instituciones políticas y de la escuela, pueden considerarse como adecuado presupuesto para Proudhon y para Bakunin. 

Max Stirner (su verdadero nombre era Johann Kaspar Schmidt) nació en Bayreuth, el 26 de octubre de 1806. En la Universidad de Berlín escuchó a Hegel y a Schleiermacher. Durante un lustro fue profesor en un internado de señoritas berlinés. Vinculado con los jóvenes hegelianos del grupo de los «libres» (Freien) y, en especial, con Bruno Bauer, muy pronto superará los límites de la crítica ideológica de éstos, limitada a la religión y a las viejas fórmulas de la filosofía académica. En 1844 publicó el libro que le hizo famoso, el único en realidad, por el cual su nombre es recordado: El único y su propiedad. En 1856 murió en la mayor pobreza. 

La realidad se reduce, según Stirner, al único, es decir, al individuo; sólo del yo individual puede decirse que verdaderamente existe. Por consiguiente, todos los valores que se basan en lo universal y que suponen la existencia de lo común, tales como verdad, libertad, justicia, etc., han de ser desechados, para dejar lugar al único valor que se funda en el Único, esto es, a la propiedad (Eigentum), a la pura expresión de la absoluta individualidad. 

Toda nuestra cultura está viciada por un error esencial: el de haber hecho del individuo un mero instrumento de la Historia, del Estado, de la Idea. 

El yo, mi yo, es el Absoluto. Ninguna Historia lo trasciende, ningún proyecto universal lo incluye, ninguna vocación lo orienta. En cierto sentido equivale al Uno de Plotino y al Acto Puro de Aristóteles. 

Ahora bien, esta exaltación de la individualidad hace del hombre un nómada, un ser aislado de la sociedad y de los demás hombres. Por eso, la crítica de Stirner, a diferencia de la de los anarquistas, no está dirigida sólo contra el Estado sino, más aún, contra la Sociedad misma. 

Para Bakunin o Kropotkin, el individuo humano constituye un valor supremo, por encima de él no hay nada. Pero el concepto de individuo no excluye sino que, por el contrario, exige la convivencia permanente con los demás individuos, esto es, la sociedad. Más aún, según ellos, el individuo aislado es un pseudo-individuo, ya que sólo en la interrelación humana y en la mirada del prójimo es reconocido y se reconoce como hombre libre y como valor supremo. Stirner, por el contrario, se complace en afirmar. Volksfreiheit ist nicht meine Freiheit (La libertad del pueblo no es mi libertad). 

La individualidad se funda, para los filósofos propiamente anarquistas, en la individualidad del prójimo; para Stirner, se funda en sí misma o, por mejor decir, en nada: Ich habe meine Sache auf Nichts gestel1t (He fundado mi causa en nada). 

La obra de Stirner resulta, sin embargo, particularmente valiosa para el pensamiento anarquista, porque señala con lúcida acritud las limitaciones y contradicciones del ascendente liberalismo burgués. En cuanto analiza sus conceptos de libertad y de igualdad como modos de subordinarse al Estado, en cuanto desmonta la estructura del Estado liberal y constitucional para mostrarlo como una nueva y tremenda máquina de opresión, presta un invalorable servicio al pensamiento anarquista. ¿Cómo podría éste dejar de reconocerlo cuando Stirner ha escrito: « El Estado vino a ser así la verdadera persona ante la que desaparece la personalidad del individuo; no soy Yo quien vivo, es él quien vive en Mí?». 

NACIMIENTO DEL ANARQUISMO: PIERRE JOSEPH PROUDHON

En el curso de la Revolución Francesa se usó con relativa frecuencia la palabra «anarquista». Los elementos más conservadores (girondinos, etc.) designaban con ella a quien formaba parte de uno de los clubes de barrio situados más allá del jacobinismo, los cuales propiciaban, no la estatización de la tierra, como Babeuf y los iguales, sino la autogestión, el federalismo integral, la toma de posesión de los instrumentos de trabajo por parte de los trabajadores mismos. 
Como es evidente, los moderados concedían un sentido peyorativo a dicha palabra: sólo quien no está en sus cabales puede oponerse al mismo tiempo a la monarquía y a la república y puede pensar en la supresión radical de la propiedad privada. 

El primero que usó la palabra «anarquista» en sentido positivo, con el propósito de autodefinirse dentro del abigarrado cuadro de las ideologías en la Francia de 1848, fue Pierre Joseph Proudhon. Él fue, al mismo tiempo, el que le dio un contenido; más aún, el primero que elaboró una filosofía social y política y una interpretación de la cultura y de la historia que con propiedad puede denominarse «anarquismo», aunque más tarde prefiriera sustituir este término negativo por otros de significado positivo (mutualismo, democracia industrial, etc.). 

Proudhon nació en Besançon, en el Franco Condado, el 15 de enero de 1809 y murió en Passy, el 19 de enero de 1865. Provenía de una familia de artesanos y campesinos. Su padre, tonelero y cervecero, nunca comprendió que la cerveza que fabricaba debía venderse a más que el precio de costo (incluido su salario) y por eso vivió pobre y dejó hijos pobres. Su madre era cocinera.

Él mismo trabajó toda su vida manualmente: primero, como tonelero, junto a su padre; después, como mozo de labranza, luego, como tipógrafo; en fin, como carretero. A decir verdad, fue el único de los grandes teóricos del socialismo que podemos llamar «trabajador manual» y que ganó su vida literalmente con el sudor de su frente. Resulta por eso al mismo tiempo indignante y gracioso escuchar a los marxistas (comenzando por el propio Marx) cuando afirman que Proudhon era un pequeño burgués (sobre todo si se considera que Marx era hijo de un respetable abogado, se casó con la baronesa Jenny von Westphalen y vivió durante mucho tiempo con el dinero que su amigo Engels extraía de la plusvalía producida por los obreros de sus fábricas). Originario, como Fourier, del Franco Condado, en el que, como dice G. Lefranc, «hasta la revolución de 1789, hubo siervos al servicio de las abadías, pero que desde la Edad Media iba orientándose hacia fórmulas cooperativas, mediante la constitución de fruterías», sus concepciones económicas y sociales tienen una primera y profunda raíz en las observaciones de su infancia sobre el trabajo, la propiedad, la venta, el justo precio. 

Gracias a la beca Suard pudo estudiar Proudhon durante algún tiempo en el Colegio de Besançon, pero razones económicas le impidieron concluir allí su bachillerato. Básicamente se le debe considerar, pues, como a Fourier (y también a Owen, a Saint-Simon y a casi todos los socialistas utópicos) un autodidacta. También en esto sus orígenes lo oponen a Marx. El carácter no sistemático, las contradicciones (reales o aparentes), el vuelo grandioso y el brillante rigor de su estilo son el resultado de su genio francés, campesino-artesanal, autodidáctico. 

El pensamiento de Proudhon ha merecido calificativos muy diversos. 

Para los marxistas, Proudhon es un ideólogo de la pequeña burguesía, lo cual parece fundamentalmente falso, no sólo porque él fue el verdadero iniciador del movimiento obrero internacional (proudhonianos fueron los obreros que fundaron la Asociación Internacional de Trabajadores; proudhoniana siguió siendo tal Asociación en su mayoría, durante los primeros Congresos; discípulos de Proudhon configuraron también la mayoría durante la Comuna de París, etc.), sino también porque el socialismo francés (y, en cierto modo, el socialismo de los países latinos, sin excluir los de Ibero América) fue durante muchas décadas (hasta 1920, por lo menos) más proudhoniano que marxista. ¿Puede concebirse que una ideología pequeño burguesa haya logrado durante tanto tiempo, en tantos países, una tan grande influencia en el movimiento obrero? 

Algunos autores como Touchard, en su Historia de las ideas políticas, prefieren definir al proudhonismo como «un socialismo para artesanos»; otros han hablado de «un socialismo para campesinos». Pero tales definiciones sólo pueden aceptarse si se tiene en cuenta que, en el momento en que Proudhon pensaba y escribía, la mayoría de los trabajadores asalariados eran artesanos y agricultores más que obreros industriales. 

En todo caso, tan justo parece llamarlo, con Bourgeois, «padre del socialismo francés», como con Stekloff, «padre del anarquismo» y como Dolléans, «gran filósofo y tribuno de la plebe europea». 

La primera obra que Proudhon escribió fue un ensayo sobre las categorías gramaticales (1835), con el cual optó al premio en un concurso promovido por la Academia de Besançon. En 1839 publicó un trabajo de carácter histórico-sociológico, sobre La celebración del domingo, que, igual que el primero, no llamó mucho la atención. 

Pero su tercera obra, ¿Qué es la propiedad?, aparecida en 1840, le hizo repentinamente famoso en París, en Francia y en el mundo. Al año siguiente, en 1841, y luego en 1842, completó las teorías allí expuestas con una Segunda y Tercera memoria. En 1843 escribió dos obras importantes: La creación del orden en la humanidad y El sistema de las contradicciones económicas o la Filosofía de la miseria. 

Esta última dio lugar a una réplica de Marx, quien dialécticamente escribió así su Miseria de la filosofía. Precisamente un año después de publicar su Filosofía de la miseria (1844) Proudhon conoció a Marx en París; al año siguiente (1845) conocerá a Bakunin. Y aunque es verdad que Proudhon recibió la influencia del joven filósofo alemán, no es menos cierto que, a su vez, influyó grandemente sobre él. Baste recordar que Proudhon fue el primero que habló del socialismo como ciencia, en su ¿Qué es la propiedad? Marx admiraba este libro e hizo de él un gran elogio en La Sagrada Familia, al afirmar que reviste una importancia por lo menos igual al folleto del abate Sièyes, ¿Qué es el Tercer Estado? Dice textualmente Marx: «Proudhon no escribe solamente en nombre de los proletarios; él mismo es un proletariado. Su obra es el manifiesto científico del proletario francés y presenta una importancia histórica distinta de la elucubración literaria de un crítico cualquiera». 

Las cordiales relaciones entre Proudhon y Marx no duraron, sin embargo, mucho. Marx, que rompió con cuantos le precedieron, quiso atacar, en cierto momento, al alemán Grün, representante del llamado «verdadero socialismo», y quiso arrastrar consigo a Proudhon, el cual, lo mismo que Bakunin, no se prestó a ello. He aquí lo que en tal ocasión escribe el «padre del socialismo francés» al «padre del socialismo alemán»: «Después de haber demolido todos los dogmas a priori, no caigamos, a nuestra vez, en la contradicción de vuestro compatriota Lutero; no pensemos también nosotros en adoctrinar al pueblo; mantengamos una buena y leal polémica. Demos al mundo el ejemplo de una sabia y previsora tolerancia, pero, dado que estamos a la cabeza del movimiento, no nos transformemos en jefes de una nueva intolerancia, no nos situemos como apóstoles de una nueva religión, aunque ésta sea la religión de la lógica». 

Si Marx ataca a Proudhon cuando éste publica su Sistema de las contradicciones económicas, tres o cuatro años después de haberlo alabado por su ¿Qué es la propiedad?, no se debe, evidentemente, al hecho de que Proudhon haya variado su doctrina, sino a la negativa de éste frente a sus imposiciones dogmáticas y al prurito, muy propio de Marx, de ser el primero en todo. Proudhon nos da la clave de la ruptura en una nota manuscrita al margen de su ejemplar de las Contradicciones económicas: «El verdadero sentido de la obra de Marx es que él deplora que yo haya pensado como él, y que lo haya dicho antes que él». 

En 1848 Proudhon es elegido diputado a la Asamblea Nacional, al proclamarse la Segunda República. En el seno de ese cuerpo legislativo combate la propuesta del reformista Luis Blanc, «cuyos talleres nacionales adormecen a los proletarios sin concederles nada de lo esencial». En ese medio republicano-burgués aparece como un extraño disidente.

Él mismo escribe en sus Carnets: «Estos diputados se asombran de que yo no tenga cuernos y garras». Sin embargo, sus ideas, a través del periódico que publica, «Le representant du peuple», llegan a tener entonces gran influencia en los estratos populares de París. Cuando el general Cavaignac reprime violentamente la revuelta Popular del 23 de junio, seiscientos noventa y uno de los seiscientos noventa y tres diputados de la Asamblea aprueban su conducta: Proudhon es uno de los dos que la condena. 

En tal ocasión pronuncia un célebre discurso, donde opone taxativa y radicalmente, como nunca nadie se había atrevido a hacer hasta entonces, la burguesía y el proletariado, afirmando que «el proletariado realizará un nuevo orden, por encima de la ley establecida, y procederá a una liquidación de la burguesía». 

En este momento, Proudhon, que por lo general tiene una posición no violenta, porque confía en los mecanismos de la organización económica, asume una actitud beligerante, que bien podríamos llamar «de fuerza». «La esperanza de llegar pacíficamente a la abolición del proletariado -dice- es una pura utopía». Poco después, como reafirmando la idea de la lucha de clases, añade: «Pertenezco al partido del trabajo contra el capital.» 

El 10 de diciembre de aquel mismo año, Luis Napoleón es proclamado Presidente de la República por la Asamblea Nacional. Dos años y medio después este Presidente se convertiría en Emperador, del mismo modo que el primer Napoleón había pasado del Consulado al Imperio. 

Proudhon ataca duramente a Luis Napoleón en su periódico «Le voix du peuple», y lo considera como el peor enemigo del proletariado y del socialismo. Por esta razón es condenado, en 1849, a varios años de cárcel. Huye a Bélgica, donde vive en el anonimato durante un tiempo, ganándose la vida como profesor particular de matemáticas. 

En una ocasión, al regresar por motivos privados a Francia, es descubierto, y encerrado en la famosa prisión de Santa Pelagia. Allí se dedica con apasionado fervor al estudio y escribe, entre otros libros, La idea general de la revolución. Mantiene también una nutrida y clandestina correspondencia con muchas figuras de la oposición, y propicia una alianza del proletariado con la clase media para derrocar a Luis Napoleón, actitud que le será reprochada por algunos socialistas, los cuales recordaban que pocos años antes Proudhon había contrapuesto de un modo tajante el proletariado y la burguesía. En 1858 escribe, contra el católico Mirecourt, una de sus más extensas e importantes obras histórico-filosóficas: Sobre la Justicia en la Revolución y en la Iglesia, la cual le vale una nueva condena, por su ataque contra la religión del Estado, y un nuevo exilio en Bélgica. Una amnistía le permite retornar a su país, donde en 1863 publica otra de sus obras fundamentales: El Principio federativo. En ella desarrolla ampliamente su concepción del federalismo integral, que pretende no sólo descentralizar el poder político y hacer que el Estado central se disgregue en las comunas, sino también, y ante todo, descentralizar el poder económico y poner la tierra y los instrumentos de producción en manos de la comunidad local de los trabajadores. Este concepto del federalismo es quizá el que mejor resume esa totalidad móvil que es el pensamiento de Proudhon. 

Hasta tal punto se adhiere a él, que por defenderlo llega en ocasiones a consecuencias inaceptables y bastante absurdas. Así, por ejemplo, cuando en Estados Unidos estalla la Guerra de Secesión, donde la justicia estaba claramente definida a favor del Norte antiesclavista, Proudhon parece defender la causa del Sur, por el mero hecho de que los Estados meridionales se autoproclamaban partidarios de la confederación y enemigos del centralismo. En los últimos dos años de su vida escribe otra obra de gran importancia doctrinal, que influye decisivamente en la formación ideológica de los fundadores de la Primera Internacional: De la capacidad política de la clase obrera, aparecida en 1865. 

El pensamiento de Proudhon parte, ante todo, de la filosofía de la Ilustración. Los empiristas ingleses (Locke, Hume, etc.) y los enciclopedistas franceses, como Voltaire, Helvetius, y particularmente Diderot, son con frecuencia el presupuesto tácito o explícito de sus desarrollos doctrinales. Ataca duramente a Rousseau (como antes Godwin y después Bakunin), pero toma de él algunas de sus ideas básicas. 

También influyen sobre Proudhon las agudas críticas de los socialistas utópicos, como Saint-Simon y Fourier, aunque nadie más renuente que él a las construcciones ideales y al trazado de brillantes cuadros futurísticos. 

Por otra parte, también contribuyen a la formación del pensamiento proudhoniano las últimas manifestaciones de la filosofía germánica. De Kant le interesa a Proudhon en especial no tanto la Analítica trascendental y la teoría de las categorías (en la primera parte de la Crítica de la razón pura) o la doctrina del imperativo categórico y el formalismo ético (en la Crítica de la razón práctica) como la dialéctica trascendental y la teoría de las antinomias (en la última parte de la Crítica de la razón pura). También se pone en contacto con el pensamiento de Hegel, a través de Marx, a quien conoce en 1844, y dirige a la dialéctica hegeliana algunas críticas muy parecidas a las que después le dirigirá el propio Marx. Para éste, Hegel se ha detenido en una dialéctica abstracta y no ha logrado llegar a una dialéctica concreta, esto es, a una dialéctica de la realidad. Esto no quiere decir, para él, una dialéctica de la naturaleza (como lo entendió más tarde Engels) sino una dialéctica de la historia, lo cual equivale a decir, una filosofía de la praxis. 

Proudhon, sin embargo, va más allá de esta crítica, y no sólo pretende transformar la abstracta dialéctica hegeliana en un estudio de los movimientos reales de la acción humana en la sociedad y en la historia, sino que cuestiona además, como no lo hace Marx, la estructura misma del movimiento dialéctico, según Hegel lo propone. Para Proudhon, la estructura triádica (tesis-antítesis-síntesis) es una estructura totalitaria. En la realidad -dice- no hay síntesis ninguna. El movimiento plantea sólo antinomias, es decir, tesis y antítesis. Se trata de lograr un equilibrio entre ambos términos contrarios, nunca de anularlos o de «superarlos» definitivamente en una síntesis. Propone así una dialéctica abierta y pluralista, por oposición a la dialéctica unitaria, que se prolonga indefinidamente hacia la síntesis final (la cual es imposible, por ser contradictoria). Al monismo hegeliano-marxista contrapone Proudhon un pluralismo de tipo pitagórico, que busca no la unidad de los contrarios sino una armonía o equilibrio, que es siempre fluctuante y provisorio y no implica necesariamente un paso hacia adelante. La concepción general del mundo que esta dialéctica supone es lo que ciertos historiadores han denominado un «ideo-realismo», es decir, una concepción que resulta del intento de establecer un equilibrio entre la idea y la realidad. 

Pero, ¿cómo se traduce esta formulación de la dialéctica por parte de Proudhon, frente a la interpretación de la sociedad y de la historia que deriva de la dialéctica hegeliano-marxista? Marx aplica la dialéctica de Hegel al desarrollo de la estructura económica y a la lucha de clases y sostiene que el feudalismo constituye la tesis; el capitalisno, la antítesis; y el socialismo (cuya última etapa es el comunismo), la síntesis. Proudhon rechaza esta interpretación marxista.

Por una parte considera que el comunismo (tal como lo proponía Cabet, por ejemplo) hace imposible la libertad. Por otra parte, cree que la propiedad privada (tal como la instituye el Código Civil y la defienden los economistas burgueses) hace imposible la justicia: la propiedad privada surge del deseo de asegurar la propia libertad pero priva a otros de su libertad; el comunismo surge del deseo de igualdad, pero también priva a otros de su libertad. Sólo el equilibrio (no la síntesis) entre ambos contrarios puede asegurar al mismo tiempo la libertad y la justicia. 

La tesis sostenida por Proudhon en ¿Qué es la propiedad?, a saber: La propiedad es el robo, no carece, sin duda, de antecedentes. Inclusive la fórmula parece haber sido acuñada, según dice Sudre en su Historia del Comunismo, por un oscuro libelista, Brissot de Warville, en 1782, en su obra titulada Recherches sur le droit de propieté et sur le vol. Por otra parte, la teoría del valor como trabajo había sido ya propuesta por Ricardo y desarrollada en sentido socialista por Fourier, por Owen, por Considérant, y aun por autores menos importantes, como Bray y Hodgkins; y escritores franceses, un poco anteriores a Proudhon, como Burlamaqui y Emerich de Vatel, expusieron también ideas y argumentos que encontramos en ¿Qué es la propiedad?

Es célebre la invectiva de Rousseau contra la propiedad privada en El contrato social y en el Emilio. Y aun, si queremos remontarnos más atrás, encontraremos nada menos que a Pascal exclamando: «Mío, tuyo, he aquí el comienzo y la imagen de la usurpación en toda la tierra.» 

Pero la obra de Proudhon nos brinda no sólo un análisis crítico exhaustivo de los fundamentos filosóficos y jurídicos de la propiedad, sino también una alternativa a toda la economía clásica que, sin caer para nada en el comunismo estatizante, se basa en la idea de la posesión y del uso. 

El éxito universal del librito se debió, en realidad, no tanto a su brillante estilo ni a la contundencia de sus fórmulas ni al escándalo judicial que provoco, como al hecho de haber concretado una expectativa ideológica y expresado precisa y claramente un pensamiento que estaba flotando en el ambiente intelectual francés desde mucho tiempo antes. Bien puede decirse que tal escrito constituye un ataque a fondo de la juridicidad burguesa, tal como aparece legislada en el Código de Napoleón. 

En el artículo 544 de dicho código la propiedad es definida, de acuerdo con el viejo Derecho Romano, como ius utendi et abutendi. Proudhon examina el fundamento filosófico de este concepto y desmenuza críticamente las teorías que justifican la propiedad: la teoría de la ocupación, la del trabajo y la del consenso. 

La primera de ellas, que está implícita en el Derecho Romano y fue desarrollada por el ius naturalismo antiguo y medieval, supone una sociedad agraria y una concepción dualista del mundo y de la vida (Dios-Mundo; alma-cuerpo; mío-tuyo, etc.). 

La segunda que, aunque tiene algunos antecedentes en el pensamiento cristiano (en la medida en que éste cobra conciencia de la dignidad del trabajo humano y del carácter antievangélico del Derecho Romano), aparece recientemente elaborada filosóficamente por Locke, en su Segundo Tratado del Gobierno Civil, tiende a superar el dualismo (sin conseguirlo del todo) y supone una sociedad artesanal donde se pone de relieve la especificidad del trabajo humano. La tercera, que implica una asimilación de las dos anteriores y sostiene que una cosa es mía cuando obtengo el reconocimiento social de mi ocupación o del trabajo que he invertido en producirla, es defendida principalmente por Kant. 

Ahora bien, según Proudhon, la teoría de la ocupación no explica el tránsito del hecho al derecho; constituye una mera tautología jurídica, según la cual la propiedad es el derecho de propiedad; la teoría del trabajo no llega a explicar por qué el trabajador no es de hecho propietario y por qué lo son, en cambio, los que nunca han trabajado; la teoría del consenso, en fin, que es la suma de los dos errores anteriores (y de dos errores no puede surgir una verdad) implica una esencial contradicción en cuanto apelar al consenso universal equivale a apelar a la igualdad, mientras admitir y justificar la propiedad quiere decir admitir la desigualdad. La propiedad, tal como Proudhon la concibe y critica, constituye un derecho absoluto. Pero todo absoluto es, para él, falso, y se presenta como raíz de injusticia. 

A la propiedad, como institución básica de la economía, le corresponde el gobierno, como institución básica de la política. En realidad, éste se fundamenta en aquélla. Proudhon sostiene, antes que Marx, la tesis general de que lo que explica la naturaleza de una estructura política es una estructura económica. Así, el hecho de que nuestra sociedad capitalista y burguesa se erija sobre la piedra fundamental del derecho de propiedad como dominio irrestricto sobre la tierra y los medios de producción por parte de individuos, explica por qué no puede imperar en ella otra forma de organización societaria que no sea la gubernamental: al dualismo propietario-proletario le corresponde el dualismo gobernante-gobernado. He aquí la tesis central de ¿Qué es la propiedad?: Admitir la propiedad es admitir el Estado; admitir el derecho absoluto sobre las cosas equivale a admitir el dominio absoluto sobre las personas. 

El Estado comporta una sociedad dividida, un verdadero dualismo entre el que manda y el que obedece. La propiedad supone un dualismo aún más básico y profundo entre lo mío y lo tuyo. 

El poder absoluto del hombre sobre el hombre y el poder absoluto del hombre sobre la cosa implican un desequilibrio. Se trata, de acuerdo con la dialéctica proudhoniana, de la armonía de los contrarios, de establecer un equilibrio. El Estado debe ser sustituido por la comunidad de los productores y por la federación de los grupos locales de trabajadores; la propiedad debe ser sustituida por la posesión. 

No se trata de «estatizar» la tierra y los instrumentos de trabajo ni de sustituir la propiedad «privada» por la propiedad «social» o «estatal». Más bien se trata de abolir o de olvidar la noción misma de propiedad, como derecho absoluto. En realidad, las cosas no son de nadie. Pero el uso y la posesión de las mismas, que es un derecho limitado y relativo, corresponde, en cambio, a quien las utiliza. De tal modo, la posesión de la tierra corresponde al individuo o al grupo que la labra, en la medida en que la labra. El fruto de tal labranza, íntegro y completo, sin descuento alguno por concepto de renta o de impuesto, sin adición alguna por concepto de lucro o de ganancia, pertenece a quien lo ha producido con su trabajo. Este fruto, evaluado de acuerdo con el trabajo que ha exigido, puede ser cambiado por un bien o servicio equivalente, es decir, que haya exigido un igual trabajo, sin que en el trueque pueda haber si se quiere conservar la igualdad o justicia, alteración, aumento o disminución alguna por parte de ninguna de las partes. He aquí, en esencia, el mutualismo proudhoniano, base del anarquismo en su primera fase. 

ANARQUISMO E INTERNACIONAL OBRERA: MIGUEL BAKUNIN

Si la primera etapa del pensamiento anarquista está bien representada por la obra de Proudhon, la segunda no lo está menos por Bakunin. 

Nacido en la provincia de Tver al noroeste de Moscú, el 20 de mayo de 1814, en el seno de una aristocrática familia rusa, ingresó en 1829 en la Escuela de Cadetes e inició la carrera militar. Después de haber servido como oficial en varios regimientos (en la región de Minsk, en Vilna, etc.), decidió abandonar su cuartel de Grodno en 1835, para dedicarse al estudio de la filosofía.

Entusiasmado por Kant, Fichte y Hegel, se dirigió a la Universidad de Berlín, donde fue alumno de Schelling. Su contacto con los jóvenes hegelianos y la lectura de los primeros socialistas lo llevaron a Suiza, a Bélgica y finalmente a París, donde reencontró sus amigos rusos Herzen y Bielinski; conoció a Proudhon y a varios de los líderes republicanos del momento, y se vinculó con los emigrados polacos. Decidido a llevar la revolución a los países eslavos (su ideal era por entonces el paneslavismo concretado en la república federativa y socialista) partió hacia el este, asistió al Congreso de Praga, luchó con el pueblo de esta ciudad checa contra las tropas imperialistas austriacas, regresó a Berlín, y se vio envuelto en la revolución de los demócratas de Dresde contra el rey de Sajonia. Hecho prisionero, fue entregado primero al Imperio austríaco y luego al zar, quien después de tenerlo encerrado desde 1851 a 1857, lo desterró a Siberia. 

Al cabo de cuatro años de exilio, logró escapar por Japón, de donde llegó a Norteamérica y a Europa. Vivió primero en Londres, con Herzen y Ogarev; intentó por última vez una expedición armada para liberar a Polonia y, fracasado el intento, acabó por fijar su residencia en Italia primero y después en Suiza. Esta última etapa de su vida fue la más fructífera desde el punto de vista de la elaboración de las ideas. 

Ella constituye el período propiamente anarquista de Bakunin. En 1868 fundó la Alianza Internacional de la Democracia Socialista. Al año siguiente la disolvió públicamente para integrarla en la Asociación Internacional de Trabajadores, que había sido fundada por un grupo de obreros (predominantemente proudhonianos) en 1864. En el seno de la Internacional los discípulos de Bakunin, es decir, los federalistas o antiautoritarios, se impusieron durante varios congresos a los autoritarios y centralistas, es decir, a los amigos de Marx. De estos últimos años de su vida provienen también los libros más importantes que nos dejó: Federalismo, socialismo y antiteologismo, La Comuna de París y el Estado, Cartas a un francés, Carta abierta a mis amigos de Italia, El Imperio Knutogermánico y la revolución social, Dios y el Estado, Consideraciones filosóficas sobre el fantasma divino, etc. 

Una última intervención revolucionaria de Bakunin se produjo cuando, después del desastre de Sedan, se proclamó en Lyón la república (1871). El 1 de julio de 1876 falleció en Berna (Suiza) y allí mismo fue sepultado. 

Bakunin fundamenta su socialismo federalista y antiautoritario en una posición materialista que fluctúa entre el positivismo comteano y la dialéctica de origen hegeliano. Estrictamente determinista y definidamente ateo (o mejor, «antiteologista», según él mismo dice), concibe la libertad humana como dominio ejercido sobre la propia naturaleza por la observación de las leyes, como independencia frente al poder despótico de los hombres y como organización reflexiva de la sociedad de acuerdo con las leyes naturales. 

Así como Proudhon insistía en la correlación propiedad-gobierno, Bakunin acentúa el paralelismo Dios-Estado. 
Aunque durante muchos años el objetivo de sus esfuerzos conspirativos y revolucionarios fue la formación de una federación de Estados democráticos eslavos, al abandonar los ideales del nacionalismo y del paneslavismo para abrazar exclusivamente la causa de los trabajadores, el socialismo se le presenta como inseparable del federalismo o antiestatismo. 

De tal modo, su ideario queda bien sintetizado en el título de uno de sus escritos más conocidos: Federalismo, socialismo y antiteologismo. 

Su filosofía social se define en el curso de las polémicas sostenidas durante los diez o doce últimos años de su vida con Mazzini y con Marx. 

El socialismo, que no podrá realizarse sino a través de una revolución proletaria, necesariamente violenta (dados los caracteres de la burguesía y del Estado), equivale a la toma de la tierra y de los instrumentos de trabajo por parte de los trabajadores. Se trata de transferir a la sociedad (aunque no al Estado) los medios de producción. Por otra parte, todos los hombres estarán obligados a trabajar. A cada uno se le exigirá lo que según su capacidad, física e intelectual, sea capaz de dar; y a cada uno se le retribuirá también de acuerdo con lo que efectivamente ha dado. 

Bakunin es así partidario del colectivismo, conserva en principio el sistema del salariado y del derecho exclusivo al fruto del propio trabajo. Pesa en esto sobre él la decisiva influencia del Proudhon y, sin duda, también el hecho de que la sociedad industrial en la cual se mueve conserva todavía importantes estratos y no pocas modalidades del artesanado. El comunismo integral, que comporta la supresión del salariado, le parece tal vez un llamado a la irresponsabilidad y la pereza. En todo caso, la idea del comunismo se encuentra para él vinculada a la del Estado como nuevo y universal patrono. 

Para Bakunin, en efecto, la lucha contra el capitalismo y la burguesía es inseparable de la lucha contra el Estado. Acabar con la clase que detenta los medios de producción sin liquidar al mismo tiempo el Estado es dejar abierto el camino para la reconstrucción de la sociedad de clases y para un nuevo tipo de explotación social. Principio y meta del Estado es la conquista. Ningún Estado se constituye sino por el sometimiento de un pueblo a un poder soberano, por la fuerza de las armas o por el engaño y la astucia. Pero ningún Estado se conforma tampoco con el poder que ejerce sobre un territorio y sobre un pueblo, sino que, por su propia naturaleza, tiende a expandirse y a conquistar a los Estados que lo rodean: «Redondearse, crecer, conquistar a todo precio y siempre es una tendencia fatalmente inherente a todo Estado, cualquiera que sea su extensión, su debilidad o su fuerza, porque es una necesidad de su naturaleza.» 

Cuando se tiene presente esto, se comprenderá, según Bakunin, por qué el solo hecho de que exista otro Estado es, para cada Estado, una perpetua amenaza, se comprenderá por qué la guerra se presenta como la situación normal y la paz sólo es una situación pasajera. 

El Estado tiende a imponer como suprema norma moral el principio de que es bueno cuanto sirve a sus propósitos e intereses; malo cuanto se opone a ellos. De tal manera, establece una antítesis entre su propia moral y la de la humanidad: «Siendo el Estado una parte, se coloca y se impone como el todo; ignora el derecho de cuanto, no siendo él, se encuentra fuera de él, y cuando puede sin peligro, lo viola». Por esta razón -concluye Bakunin-, «el Estado es la negación de la humanidad». 

Junto con el Estado nacen la sociedad dividida en clases y la propiedad privada. Quienes se instalan en el Gobierno (sus familias, sus amigos, sus partidarios) constituyen el núcleo de la clase dominante y se apoderan de los medios de producción. En torno a este núcleo se reúnen aquellos elementos sociales cuyo apoyo consideran los gobernantes indispensables para perpetuar su dominio sobre el pueblo (guerreros, sacerdotes, etc.), y también ellos pasan a integrar la clase superior. El pueblo no es sólo política y militarmente oprimido sino, al mismo tiempo, económicamente explotado, en la medida en que se le priva de la tierra y de los instrumentos de producción y se le obliga a entregar el producto de su trabajo. 

Por esta razón, la revolución deberá ser, para Bakunin, simultáneamente dirigida contra la clase dominante (la que detenta la propiedad de los medios de producción) y contra el Estado (es decir, contra el gobierno, cualquiera que sea su denominación o su forma). 

Pretender abolir primero la propiedad privada y liquidar las clases, esperando que el Estado se vaya derrumbando por sí mismo, como pretenden los marxistas, significa desconocer el carácter activo del Estado, que no es un mero producto o una superestructura sino que, al mismo tiempo, es engendrado y engendrador de la clase dominante. 

En este tópico puede decirse que se encuentra el punto esencial de la controversia ideológica entre Bakunin y Marx, entre el anarquismo y el marxismo. 

Con casi profética clarividencia anunció Bakunin el futuro de la revolución conducida según las ideas del socialismo centralista y autoritario de Marx. Cuando el partido de la clase obrera se apodera del gobierno, lejos de instituir una dictadura del proletariado, establece, en el mejor de los casos, la dictadura de algunos proletarios, o, para ser exactos, de algunos exproletarios. 

Éstos desplazan sin duda a los anteriores gobernantes y no mandan ya de acuerdo con los intereses de la antigua clase propietaria y dominante, pero necesaria y fatalmente tienden a sustituirlos por sus propios intereses de grupo, constituyéndose ya desde el primer momento en una nueva clase con intereses opuestos a los de los trabajadores. La dictadura del proletariado se convierte así siempre en dictadura sobre el proletariado. 

Como único medio de evitar este suicidio o, por mejor decir, este aborto de la revolución, Bakunin se esfuerza por dar un concepto diferente en la misma: la revolución no consiste en la toma del poder estatal sino en su radical abolición, y no consiste en la «nacionalización» de la tierra y de los instrumentos de producción sino en su utilización directa y sin trabas por parte de la comunidad de los trabajadores. 

El socialismo federalista y antiautoritario de Bakunin se impuso en las organizaciones obreras desde España, Italia, Portugal, Suiza francesa, Francia y América Latina, y tuvo también considerable influencia en Bélgica, Holanda, Bulgaria, Rumania, Rusia, China, Japón, Corea y Estados Unidos de Norteamérica. En muchos de esos países predominó hasta la Primera Guerra Mundial sobre el marxismo y sólo fue parcialmente sustituido por el comunismo de Kropotkin a partir de la década de 1890. 

Bakunin fue, como dice G. Woodcock, «un rebelde que en casi todas sus acciones parecía expresar los aspectos más violentos de la anarquía». 

Estaba convencido de que la pasión por la destrucción es una pasión creadora. Más que ningún otro entre los ideólogos del anarquismo, exaltó la espontaneidad de la masa y la fuerza revolucionaria del campesino (y aun del lumpen proletariat); propició la conspiración y los movimientos clandestinos con romántico apasionamiento; realizó una enorme y desordenada pero no incoherente propaganda escrita. Su filosofía social representa el momento en que el anarquismo se vincula orgánicamente con el movimiento obrero internacional y expresa una visión de la historia y de la sociedad fundada en parte sobre el positivismo y el materialismo cientificista (más que sobre las ciencias mismas) y en parte estructurada todavía por la dialéctica a través de la versión de la izquierda hegeliana. La voluntad de poner a salvo, por encima de todo, la libertad del individuo humano explica, al mismo tiempo, el colectivismo (por oposición al comunismo) y el espontaneismo (por oposición a la organización político-militar). El propósito de evitar, tras la revolución, el surgimiento de una nueva clase dominante lo impulsa a oponerse con todo rigor a la idea de la dictadura del proletariado. 

ANARQUISMO Y EVOLUCIONISMO: PIOTR KROPOTKIN

Pedro Alexevich Kropotkin nació en Moscú el 9 de diciembre de 1842, en el seno de una aristocrática familia rusa. En agosto de 1857 ingresó en el Cuerpo de pajes de la Corte imperial, en San Petesburgo; en 1862 fue destinado, como oficial, a un regimiento del remoto territorio del Amur, en Siberia, donde permaneció un lustro. Al regresar a la capital del Imperio, ingresó en la Universidad para estudiar matemáticas, y publicó una Memoria sobre la orografía de Asia en la Sociedad Geográfica. 

Por encargo de esta misma sociedad estudió los glaciares de Finlandia y Suecia. En 1872 viajó por primera vez al Occidente europeo. En Suiza, a través de intelectuales rusos emigrados, se puso en contacto con las organizaciones socialistas y con la poco antes fundada Asociación Internacional de Trabajadores. Aunque no llegó a conocer personalmente a Bakunin, se adhirió desde aquel momento a su concepción libertaria del socialismo y se definió contra el autoritarismo marxista. 

De retorno a su tierra, formó parte del círculo revolucionario Chaikovski. Fue detenido y encarcelado en 1874 en la célebre fortaleza de Pedro y Pablo. Con ayuda de sus amigos logró escapar de ella, pasó a Suecia y embarcó en Noruega hacia Gran Bretaña. En Londres colaboró en la revista «Nature» y en el diario «Times». Poco después, ingresó en la Federación del Jura, que formaba parte de la Internacional. En Suiza conoció a Guillaume, a Eliseo Reclus y los comunardos allí exiliados, a Cafiero y Malatesta, y desarrolló una intensa labor de propaganda a través de charlas, conferencias, reuniones obreras, folletos, artículos periodísticos, etc. 

En Londres se dedicó al estudio de la Revolución Francesa en el Museo Británico; en París intentó después, junto con Costa y Guesde (posteriormente pasados al marxismo), una reorganización del movimiento obrero y socialista, proscripto desde la derrota de la Comuna; en Suiza, otra vez, comenzó a publicar «Le Revolté», uno de los más famosos periódicos anarquistas. A fines de 1881 volvió a Londres, pero en el otoño de 1882 lo encontramos instalado en el pueblo francés de Thonon, en las fronteras con Suiza, desde donde sigue editando aquel periódico, al tiempo que colabora con la Enciclopedia británica. Acusado de participar en un atentado terrorista, fue sometido a juicio en Lyón, condenado y recluido en la prisión de Clairvaux.

Liberado en enero de 1886, gracias a una intensa campaña de la intelectualidad liberal europea, vivió un tiempo en casa de Elíseo Reclus, antropólogo e historiador de las religiones, en París, y de allí pasó a Londres, donde poco después nació su única hija. 

Con Charlotte M. Wilson y otros compañeros fundó allí el grupo Freedom, que poco después inició la publicación de un periódico mensual del mismo nombre. Hacia esta época publicó una serie de ensayos, más tarde reunidos en dos volúmenes con el nombre de La conquista del pan y Campos, fábricas y talleres.

Defiende en ellos la tesis de que la propiedad privada y la empresa encaminada al lucro constituyen los principales obstáculos al desarrollo de la producción y analiza los enormes recursos que la técnica, unida a la educación, pueden brindar al trabajo libre y creativo, donde lo manual se combina con lo intelectual para llegar a una súper-abundancia de bienes para todos. 

Más importante todavía, desde el punto de vista teórico, es otro libro que poco después escribió y que apareció también primero en forma de artículos periodísticos (en «Nineteenth Century»): El apoyo mutuo, un factor de la evolución. La obra está dirigida a refutar la interpretación del darwinismo ofrecida por el célebre biólogo T. H. Huxley en un artículo titulado La lucha por la existencia: un programa, donde, a partir del principio del struggle for life como motor único de la evolución, se llega a considerar anticientífico al socialismo con sus aspiraciones a la igualdad. A este período de la vida de Kropotkin pertenecen también sus libros El Estado - Su rol histórico y El Estado moderno. 

Por otra parte, durante esta prolongada estancia en Londres, participó en numerosos meetings, pronunció conferencias, asistió a manifestaciones obreras y a reuniones (como las que se llevaron a cabo para conmemorar la Comuna de París o el martirio de los obreros de Chicago), colaboró con diversos grupos de la izquierda (como la Liga socialista del poeta William Morris, la Sociedad fabiana, etc.). 

Durante el año 1897 cruzó el Atlántico y realizó una extensa gira de conferencias por Canadá y Estados Unidos. En 1901 repitió su visita, invitado por el Instituto Lowell de Boston, donde ofreció una serie de conferencias sobre literatura rusa, recopiladas más tarde en un volumen que lleva por título. 

Los ideales y la realidad en la literatura rusa. Retornado a Inglaterra, emprendió durante los años siguientes varios viajes al continente: en 1906 veraneó en Bretaña; a comienzos y a mediados de 1907 visitó París; en 1908 estuvo en el Lago Maggiore, en París y en Locarno; en 1909 pasó una temporada escribiendo en Rapallo; desde fines de 1912 a mediados de 1913 vivió en Locarno, y en el invierno de 1913-1914 estuvo en la playa de Bordighera.

Al estallar la Primera Guerra Mundial, Kropotkin interpretó el conflicto como una mera agresión militarista de los Imperios centrales contra las democracias occidentales. Y, desde este punto de vista, no podía dejar de tomar partido por Francia e Inglaterra contra Alemania. Por eso, junto con Malato, Grave, Cherkesof, Cornelissen y otros anarquistas conocidos, publicó en 1916 un famoso Manifiesto, donde ponía en guardia a todos los liberales y los socialistas del mundo contra el peligro del imperialismo germánico.

Esto provocó, como era de esperar, la reacción de la mayoría de los anarquistas que, adheridos a una posición aparentemente más lógica y consecuente con sus principios, se manifestaron ajenos a toda lucha entre Estados y mantuvieron una posición estrictamente neutralista. Entre ellos, Malatesta, Faure, Rocker, Domela Nieuwenhuis, Emma Goldman. 

Al producirse, en febrero de 1917, la caída del zarismo en Rusia, Kropotkin, a pesar de sus años y de su escasa salud, no dudó un instante en dirigirse hacia la tierra de la cual había tenido que huir tantos años antes. Recibido con regocijo y profunda veneración por la masa obrera y campesina, como uno de los héroes de la causa socialista, no tardó, sin embargo, en tener problemas con las autoridades bolcheviques. Debió retirarse de Moscú a la aldea de Dimitrov, donde subsistía gracias al huerto que cultivaba su mujer y a los envíos de alimentos de los compañeros de Ucrania: jamás quiso aceptar nada del gobierno de Lenin. 

Le envió, en cambio, varias cartas, en las cuales le recordaba que «aunque la dictadura de un partido constituyera un medio útil para combatir el régimen capitalista... esa misma dictadura es completamente nociva en la creación de un orden socialista» y le reiteraba que tal creación necesariamente «tiene que hacerse a base de las fuerzas locales, y eso, hasta ahora ni ocurre ni se estimula por ningún lado» y que «sin la participación de las fuerzas locales, sin la labor constructiva de abajo a arriba, ejecutada por los obreros y todos los ciudadanos, la edificación de una nueva vida es imposible». 

Los últimos meses de su vida los dedicó Kropotkin a escribir un tratado de Ética, del que sólo concluyó la primera parte (de carácter histórico). 

A comienzos de 1921 enfermó de bronconeumonía y el 8 de febrero falleció, siendo sepultado en el monasterio de Novvdévichu, donde estaban las tumbas de sus antepasados. 

El pensamiento de Kropotkin comprende tres momentos esenciales: 1) la fundamentación biológico-histórica y la teoría de la ayuda mutua; 2) la ética, que es centro de todo el sistema, ya que se basa en la teoría de la ayuda mutua y sirve, a su vez, de base a las doctrinas sociales y políticas; 3) la doctrina del comunismo anárquico, con todas sus consecuencias (sociales, económicas, políticas, pedagógicas, estéticas, etc.), que constituye la culminación y la meta del pensamiento kropotkiniano. 

A diferencia de Bakunin, que tenía una formación predominantemente filosófica, Kropotkin se formó en las disciplinas científico-naturales. Puede decirse que fue geógrafo y geólogo de profesión y biólogo de afición. En todo caso, nunca se interesó mucho por el idealismo alemán ni mostró gran aprecio por la dialéctica o por la especulación metafísica. La teoría de la evolución de las especies de Darwin constituía, para él, la culminación de la ciencia moderna y la última palabra del pensamiento positivo. 

A partir de ella se pueden explicar no sólo todos los fenómenos del mundo viviente sino también todos los hechos de la historia y de la sociedad. Pero he aquí que algunos de los más ilustres continuadores de Darwin, como el ya mencionado Huxley, al insistir en la lucha por la vida como factor único de la evolución, extraen del evolucionismo, cual lógica consecuencia, una justificación del capitalismo y, en general, de la opresión de los débiles y los pobres por los fuertes y los ricos. Esto contradice evidentemente los ideales del socialismo y de un modo muy particular los del comunismo anárquico de Kropotkin. Pero en lugar de rechazar la teoría de la evolución, éste se propone revisar sus fundamentos, y basándose en los estudios previos del zoólogo ruso Kessler y en una gran copia de datos biológicos, antropológicos, históricos, sociológicos, etc., se dedica a demostrar que la lucha por la vida no es el único ni el principal factor de la evolución y que, junto a él, hay otro todavía más importante que es la ayuda mutua, la cual se da universalmente no sólo entre los miembros de un mismo grupo y de una misma especie sino también entre especies diferentes.

De acuerdo con esto, intenta probar que las especies y las sociedades donde mayor vigencia tiene este principio son precisamente las que han logrado mayor fuerza y desarrollo mental. Refiriéndose en especial a las sociedades humanas, sostiene la tesis de que la cultura (arte, poesía, ciencia, etc.) alcanzó en la historia sus más altas cumbres allí donde el poder político y económico llegó a su mínima concentración, es decir, en las pequeñas ciudades de la Grecia clásica y en las comunas y ciudades libres del Medievo. Esto equivale a decir, para Kropotkin, allí donde el principio de la ayuda mutua y de la libre asociación alcanzó su más elevada expresión. 

Este principio constituye, para nuestro pensador, la norma suprema de toda verdadera moral. Cierto es que el hombre se mueve por el principio del placer, pero este motor no es suficiente para explicar la conducta humana. En realidad, lo que el hombre busca, dice Kropotkin siguiendo a Guyau, más que el placer en sí, es la expansión y el máximo florecimiento de su propia vida. Pero esto significa superar el principio hedónico, ya que la vida al expandirse significa generosidad y aun renunciamiento al placer. 

De este modo, una ética que parte de supuestos hedonistas se convierte en ética de la expansión vital y llega a ser la ética que el socialismo necesita. La expansión vital tiene su raíz en la ancestral tendencia a la ayuda mutua y logrará su fruto más alto en la construcción del comunismo anárquico. Ya que toda riqueza es producto de la labor colectiva de todos los hombres del presente y del pasado, resultaría arbitrario e injusto dividirla, reconociendo la propiedad privada en cualquiera de sus sentidos. Lo que se ha producido en común debe seguir siendo siempre propiedad común. 

El salariado deberá desaparecer. El principio que regulará toda la actividad económica será: de cada uno según su capacidad; a cada uno según sus necesidades. Pero la sociedad comunista no puede construirse ni podría jamás conservarse mientras exista el Estado. El mero hecho de que exista un gobierno, por más proletario y provisorio que se diga, hace imposible la propiedad común; tiende a constituir una nueva clase y a reconstruir, en provecho de la misma, la propiedad privada o particular; se inclina necesariamente a reconstruir los privilegios de todo orden. 

Durante los últimos años de su vida, transcurridos en la URSS, estas convicciones se vieron ya plenamente confirmadas y no fue necesario que Kropotkin sobreviviera hasta alcanzar la era de Stalin para darse cuenta de que la teoría marxista de la dictadura del proletariado conduciría irremediablemente a los bolcheviques a erigir un nuevo e inaudito modelo de totalitarismo, donde el socialismo brillara por su ausencia. 

EL ANARQUISMO DEL SIGLO XX: ERRICO MALATESTA

Enrique Malatesta no fue sólo, como algunos historiadores han creído, un activo militante, agitador y organizador, sino también uno de los grandes teóricos del anarquismo moderno. Su pensamiento representa una concepción post-positivista y post-materialista del socialismo antiautoritario. Gran amigo y admirador de Kropotkin, se separa de él en varias tesis importantes, tanto en la teoría como en la praxis. Así como en el sabio ruso tuvieron un papel decisivo el positivismo y el materialismo mecanicista de la segunda parte del siglo XIX, en Malatesta influyen las nuevas corrientes filosóficas que surgen a fines de dicho siglo y Comienzos del XX (neoidealismo-neokantismo, etc.). 

Enrique Malatesta nació el 14 de diciembre de 1853, en Santa María Capua Vetere, provincia de Caserta, Italia, en el seno de una familia de la pequeña burguesía. Inició en Nápoles estudios de medicina, que no pudo concluir, ocupado como estuvo desde la adolescencia en la actividad revolucionaria. A los diecisiete años se puso en contacto con la Internacional y con los socialistas antiautoritarios que la representaban en Italia. En septiembre de 1872 conoció en Suiza al propio Bakunin, de quien siempre se considerará discípulo. Bajo su inspiración, promovió en 1874, junto con Costa y Cafiero, una insurrección campesina en Apulia. Viajó después a Suiza y a España, con propósitos de agitación, y hasta intentó llegar a Herzegovina para luchar allí, junto con los servios, contra los turcos. En 1876 intervino en el Octavo Congreso de la Internacional; en abril de 1877 promovió otro intento de revolución popular en Benevento. Después de una prisión de algunos meses, viajó a Egipto, donde a fines de 1878 fue detenido en Alejandría y embarcado para Italia por una supuesta complicidad en el atentado contra el rey Humberto I, pero logró escapar a Marsella y de allí otra vez a Suiza, donde conoció a Kropotkin a comienzos de 1879. De Suiza pasó a Rumania y estuvo en Braila o Galatz, pero enfermó y se dirigió a Francia, donde permaneció hasta fines de aquel año, dedicado a la propaganda revolucionaria. 

Estuvo en Bélgica y en Inglaterra y de regreso a París fue condenado a seis meses de cárcel en la Santé. En Suiza, otra vez detenido el 21 de febrero de 1881, pasó una quincena preso. De allí viajó a Londres, donde permaneció hasta mediados de 1882; en agosto de ese año trató de unirse a las fuerzas de Arabi Pashá que luchaban contra los imperialistas ingleses, pero al fracasar el movimiento decidió volver a Italia, a donde entró por Liorna, en abril de 1883. En Florencia comenzó a publicar La Cuestione sociale y polemizó con Andrea Costa, entregado al reformismo y al parlamentarismo.

En marzo de 1885, para evitar una nueva condena, huyó a la Argentina, donde fundó sindicatos y promovió la organización del movimiento obrero, no sin encontrar viva oposición de parte de los anarquistas individualistas. 

A mediados de 1889, de vuelta a Italia, se empeñó en reunificar los diferentes grupos anarquistas y socialistas revolucionarios, y en octubre comenzó a editar en Niza otro periódico «L'Associazione», aunque a fines de año tuvo que escapar a Londres, requerido por la policía francesa. En 1891 estuvo en el cantón de Tesino, Suiza, donde se fundó el «Partido socialista revolucionario anárquico italiano», que reunía a socialistas revolucionarios del tipo de Cipriani y anarquistas propiamente dichos; realizó después una gira de propaganda por Italia septentrional y a fines de ese año y principios de 1892 estuvo en España, visitando Barcelona, Madrid y Andalucía. En 1893 trató de convertir en huelga general revolucionaria la gran huelga que se produjo en Bélgica en favor del sufragio universal.

En 1894 recorrió la península italiana, de Milán a Sicilia, en campaña de agitación. Durante el año 1895 se dedicó con entusiasmo a la preparación del Congreso Internacional Obrero Socialista, que se realizó en Londres entre el 27 de julio y el 1 de agosto de 1896, y en el cual una ficticia mayoría marxista consiguió expulsar a los anarquistas. En el año 1897 Malatesta desarrolló una activa campaña de propaganda en la región italiana de las Marcas y publicó un combativo periódico, «L'Agitazione», en Ancona. Condenado a siete meses de cárcel y luego, ante la generalizada inquietud social, a domicilio coatto en Ustica y Lampedusa, pudo escapar a Inglaterra, desde donde pasó pronto a Estados Unidos. 

En ese país fue calurosamente acogido por los militantes y por los obreros de las organizaciones revolucionarias en general, pero no dejó de tener problemas (como en la Argentina), con los individualistas y antiorganizadores, uno de los cuales atentó contra su vida.

En febrero de 1900 estuvo en La Habana, donde el 1 de marzo de ese año pronunció una recordada conferencia sobre Libertad y civilización. Desde Nueva York embarcó pocas semanas más tarde hacia Londres. En esta ciudad permaneció trece años, ganándose la vida como mecánico electricista, dando clases particulares de italiano y francés, estudiando asiduamente para mantenerse al día con el pensamiento científico y filosófico y con la producción literaria europea, pero atento siempre, por encima de todo, a los movimientos sociales. 

Durante estos años de existencia relativamente tranquila, sólo interrumpida por algunos cortos viajes al continente europeo, publicó Malatesta varios periódicos, todos de efímera vida («L'Internazionale», 1901; «Lo Sciopero generale», «La Rivoluzione Sociale», 1902; «La Settimana sanguinosa», «Germinal», 1903; «L'Insurrezione», 1905). 

En 1907 concurrió al Congreso internacional anarquista de Amsterdam, donde defendió contra los individualistas la necesidad de una organización anarquista. Pero en 1907 y 1908 escribió también (en «Freedom» de Londres y «Le Reveil» de Ginebra) contra la tendencia a identificar el sindicalismo con el anarquismo. 

En 1912 se pronunció contra la aventura imperialista de Italia en Trípoli, apoyó activamente la gran huelga de los sastres contra el sweatingsystem y comenzó a escribir una obra teórica que debía titular La revolución social pero que, al parecer, nunca llegó a concluir. 

Una nueva situación política le permitió retornar a Italia en 1913. El 8 de junio de aquel año empezó a publicar «Volontá», periódico que seguirá bajo su dirección hasta junio del año siguiente. 

Fue ésta una época particularmente activa para Malatesta. En septiembre y octubre participó, junto a diferentes grupos anarquistas y socialistas, en una campaña nacional anticlerical; en abril de 1914 intervino en el Congreso organizado en Roma por el Fascio Comunista Anarchico; en junio fue actor principal de una vasta campaña insurreccional dirigida contra la monarquía de Saboya y contra el Vaticano, en la cual participaban republicanos, socialistas de diferentes tendencias y anarquistas, y que, de no haber sido por la traición de la Confederación General del Trabajo, pudo haberse transformado en huelga general revolucionaria. El fracaso del movimiento lo obligó a volverse a Londres. 

Cuando estalló la Primera Guerra Mundial, Malatesta, consecuente con su internacionalismo proletario, se pronunció por la total abstención de la clase obrera y del pueblo en la contienda de los grandes Estados. 

En esta ocasión se produjo un doloroso choque con su gran y admirado amigo Kropotkin quien, como dijimos, había tomado partido por Francia e Inglaterra, considerando el carácter imperialista del gobierno alemán y la peligrosidad de su militarismo agresivo. En la revista «Freedom», donde Kropotkin y sus amigos habían defendido el punto de vista proaliado, publicó Malatesta un notable artículo titulado Anarchists have forgotten their principles y pocos meses después, en marzo de 1915, firmó allí mismo, junto con un grupo de conocidos teóricos y militantes, un Manifiesto en el cual repudiaba toda participación en la guerra, en cualquiera de los bandos. 

Una vez acabada la guerra, pensó en seguida en volver a Italia. Casi a fines de 1919 logró hacerlo. En febrero de 1920 inició en Milán la publicación de un diario, «Umanitá Nova», que fue no sólo el más importante órgano periodístico por él dirigido sino también uno de los más notables exponentes de la prensa anarquista internacional de todos los tiempos. 

En 1920 se produjo la ocupación de numerosas fábricas por parte de los trabajadores. Malatesta tomó parte muy activa en este movimiento y, si no puede decirse que fue su único inspirador, resulta indudable que estuvo entre sus principales ideólogos y animadores. Se trataba, en efecto, de un movimiento eminentemente autogestionario, que respondía mejor que a nada a la concepción anarquista de la Revolución Social. 

Ya anciano, Malatesta se mostró por entonces infatigable: daba conferencias, realizaba reuniones públicas, escribía, tenía encuentros secretos con enviados de diversos lugares de la península y del extranjero, etc. 

El movimiento fracasó una vez más por la defección de los socialistas reformistas de la Confederación General del Trabajo, que, asustados del rumbo revolucionario del movimiento y temerosos de que se les escapara de las manos el poder burocrático, ordenaron a sus afiliados la desocupación de las fábricas. 

Una lucha heroica y desesperada ocupó durante algunos meses la vida de Malatesta antes de la toma del poder por los fascistas y aún al comienzo de la dictadura de Mussolini. «Umanitá Nova» fue clausurada y el propio Malatesta procesado. Sin embargo, todavía entre 1924 y 1926 logró publicar la revista «Pensiero e Volontá» y aún después continuó colaborando, en artículos plenos de fe antifascista, en órganos del exterior, como «Studi Sociali» de Montevideo. 

Prisionero en su domicilio y exiliado en su tierra, aislado de sus compatriotas, sólo pudo durante sus últimos años mantener correspondencia con amigos del extranjero, de quienes recibía cierta ayuda económica. El 22 de julio de 1932 murió en Roma. 

La obra escrita de Malatesta es muy extensa pero consiste principalmente en artículos publicados en periódicos y revistas. Dejó, sin embargo, algunos folletos de carácter popular y divulgativo, que constituyen verdaderos modelos de la literatura del género por la claridad y concisión unidas a la solidez y profundidad de las ideas. Entre ellos sobresalen los diálogos Entre campesinos (Florencia, 1884), En el café (Ancona, 1887) y En tiempo de elecciones (Londres, 1890). 

El pensamiento de Malatesta se diferencia del de Kropotkin (que es el más difundido y aceptado por los anarquistas desde 1890 por lo menos) en varios puntos importantes, aunque no deja de coincidir con él en las tesis esenciales de la filosofía social del anarquismo. 

Malatesta no acepta, por empezar, el materialismo mecanicista y evolucionista de Kropotkin, que considera como una forma más del dogmatismo filosófico. No puede mostrarse de acuerdo con la concepción kropotkiniana de la ciencia, que hace de ella el criterio del bien y del mal y el instrumento esencial del progreso moral de la humanidad. Cree, por el contrario, que ella es un arma ambivalente, y que en sí misma no tiene nada que ver con el bien y con el mal. Desde este punto de vista sostiene, también contra Kropotkin, que el anarquismo no puede fundarse sobre la ciencia. Sabe, por lo demás, que las teorías científicas, siempre provisorias e hipotéticas, aunque constituyen un instrumento útil para la investigación no son la verdad. La idea kropotkiniana del anarquismo «científico» es, para Malatesta, un fruto caduco del cientificismo, que tiende a considerar como leyes necesarias lo que sólo es el concepto que cada uno tiene según sus intereses y aspiraciones, de la justicia, el progreso, etc. 

Malatesta llega a firmar que cree tan poco en la infalibilidad de la ciencia como en la infalibilidad del Papa. Para él, el anarquismo no es ciencia ni tampoco filosofía (en el sentido de «concepción del mundo») sino un ideal ético y social, propuesto a la voluntad libre de los hombres. 

En relación con este concepto surge una segunda diferencia profunda entre Malatesta y Kropotkin. Para el segundo, todo en la naturaleza y en el hombre está determinado y sujeto a las leyes universales y necesarias; para el primero, ni la ética ni la educación, ni la rebelión, ni la propaganda, ni el ideal, ni la revolución tendrían sentido alguno si la voluntad y la conducta del hombre estuvieran predeterminadas. Frente al determinismo mecanicista, la afirmación del libre albedrío se presenta en Malatesta como una exigencia ética y social; más aún, como la ineludible premisa de toda praxis revolucionaria. 

Las bases de la ética y del anarquismo no se deben buscar, pues, para él, en las leyes de la naturaleza, como hacía Kropotkin, sino más bien en la lucha del hombre por sobreponerse a ellas. 

En consecuencia, Malatesta se aleja también mucho del optimismo de Kropotkin y, sin caer en ningún pesimismo irracionalista, adopta lo que podría llamarse un meliorismo esto es, una fe en la posibilidad que el hombre tiene de mejorar la sociedad y de perfeccionarse a sí mismo. El hombre no es de por sí bueno ni malo, su conducta la determina parcialmente el medio, social y parcialmente queda librada a sus propias y personales decisiones. 

Aunque Malatesta coincide con Kropotkin en considerar al comunismo como sistema económico ideal y aunque reconoce la necesidad de liquidar el salariado y la propiedad privada tanto de los medios de producción como del producto mismo, adopta, sin embargo, sobre todo en sus últimos años, una posición menos rígida al respecto. Opina que la revolución social debe dejar sitio para una amplia experimentación técnica y económica y que, una vez realizada, se podrán ensayar diferentes tipos de organización de la producción, desde el cooperativismo y el mutualismo hasta el comunismo. 

No se conforma, por otra parte, con las más optimistas previsiones ni con la práctica de «la toma del montón», y adopta una actitud crítica, que es fruto de su larga experiencia y de su atenta observación de los hechos. 

Al tratar de la abolición del Estado, Malatesta se pone en guardia frente a quienes piensan que el anarquismo no consiste sino en fragmentar el poder central en una serie de poderes locales. y lo confunden con el mero «cantonalismo». Define, por eso, la anarquía sencillamente como «la vida de un pueblo que se rige sin autoridad, sin gobierno». El gobierno, a su vez, no representa, como la metafísica política sostiene el interés general, sino, por el contrario, el interés particular de grupos y clases contra la mayoría. Sus funciones no sólo tienden a disminuir sino que crecen con el tiempo. Su esencia consiste en el uso monopólico de la violencia (física, económica, intelectual, etc.) sobre el pueblo. Según Malatesta, no hay razón suficiente alguna de su existencia: quienes lo forman no son en nada superiores a los gobernados y con frecuencia son inferiores a la mayoría de ellos. Históricamente los gobiernos surgen de un hecho de fuerza (guerra, conquista, etc.) o de la imposición por parte de un grupo social (clase, partido, etc.). 

En el primer caso se trata de una simple usurpación; en el segundo, del predominio de la minoría sobre la mayoría, lo cual es también usurpación. Aun cuando surge del sufragio universal, el gobierno no representa jamás el interés de toda la sociedad, ya que el sufragio suele ser directa o indirectamente manipulado por las clases dominantes e, inclusive si no lo fuera, el mero hecho de haber sido elegido por una mayoría no garantiza en absoluto que el gobierno sea racional y justo y obre en favor de los intereses comunes. Durante mucho tiempo polemizó Malatesta con diversos sectores de la izquierda italiana (republicanos, socialistas) sobre las elecciones y el parlamentarismo. Jamás transigió con el intento de algunos anarquistas o exanarquistas, que pretendieron valerse del voto y de los cargos electivos para conseguir ciertas ventajas para el socialismo y para las clases explotadas. Veía en ello una de las más peligrosas trampas del sistema y una astucia criminal de la burguesía dominante. 

Pero su más encendida polémica fue, en los últimos años de su vida, contra los bolcheviques y contra su interpretación de la revolución y del comunismo. Cuando en un mitin obrero un entusiasta de buena fe lo proclamó «el Lenin italiano», Malatesta rechazó decidida y enfáticamente el título que se le quería adjudicar. El comunismo no es, para él, un resultado fatal del desarrollo de las fuerzas económicas sino el producto de una conciencia generalizada de la solidaridad entre los hombres. La revolución que tiene por meta instaurarlo no consiste en la toma del poder por parte de la clase obrera ni en la implantación de una dictadura del proletariado, sino en la liquidación de todo gobierno y en la toma de posesión (por parte de los grupos de trabajadores) de la tierra y los medios de producción. Por otra parte, la edificación de una sociedad comunista debe concebirse como resultado de un largo proceso evolutivo (sin que ello excluya la necesidad de la revolución) y no será uniforme ni simultánea. Proceder de golpe y efectuar una serie de cambios estructurales por decreto revolucionario, contando con el predominio de un partido obrero, como han hecho Lenin y los bolcheviques en Rusia, significa equivocar el camino: en tal caso, las masas, habituadas a una secular obediencia, aceptarán la colectivización como una ley impuesta por los nuevos gobernantes, los cuales no teniendo nada que esperar de la libre creación del pueblo se verán obligados a esperarlo todo de sus propios planes y no podrán confiar sino en la burocracia y en la policía. Para Malatesta, «ningún sistema puede ser vital y liberar realmente a la humanidad de la atávica servidumbre, si no es fruto de una libre evolución». Teniendo ante sus ojos la experiencia bolchevique, ya encaminada por los rumbos del stalinismo, escribe en 1929: «Las sociedades humanas, para que sean convivencia de hombres libres que cooperan para el mayor bien de todos, y no conventos o despotismos que se mantienen por la superstición religiosa o la fuerza brutal, no deben resultar de la creación de un hombre o de una secta. Tienen que ser resultado de las necesidades y las voluntades, coincidentes o contrastantes, de todos sus miembros, que aprobando o rechazando, descubren las instituciones que en un momento dado son las mejores posibles y las desarrollan y cambian a medida que cambian las circunstancias y las voluntades.» 

Frente al sindicalismo y a la organización obrera, la posición de Malatesta resume la mejor tradición anarquista a la luz de la rica y variada experiencia contemporánea. Por una parte, defiende con rigor la necesidad de que los anarquistas apoyen los sindicatos, de que los creen cuando no existan y trabajen dentro de ellos cuando ya funcionan. En defensa de este punto de vista, que no es sino un aspecto de su concepción orgánica y antiatomista del anarquismo, libra una vigorosa lucha contra los individualistas, enemigos de toda organización. Por otra parte, sin embargo, debe oponerse también a quienes pretenden identificar sindicalismo y anarquismo, reduciendo el contenido y las metas de éste a las de aquél. Malatesta tiene plena conciencia de que la actividad de los sindicatos es de por sí reivindicativa y reformista, y aunque no niega la licitud y la necesidad de la lucha por el salario, por las condiciones de trabajo, por la duración de la jornada, etc., advierte la necesaria inclinación de los puros sindicalistas al oportunismo, al conformismo social y a la constitución de círculos cerrados para la defensa de intereses particulares: «Justamente porque estoy convencido de que los sindicatos pueden y deben ejercer una función utilísima, y quizá necesaria, en el tránsito de la sociedad actual a la sociedad igualitaria, querría que se los juzgara en su justo valor y que se tuviese siempre presente su natural tendencia a transformarse en corporaciones cerradas que únicamente se proponen los intereses egoístas de la categoría o, peor aún, sólo de los agremiados; así podremos combatir mejor tal tendencia e impedir que los sindicatos se transformen en órganos conservadores.» 

No disponemos de espacio para tratar de otros pensadores anarquistas del siglo XX. Baste mencionar, en Rusia, al máximo exponente del anarquismo cristiano, el gran novelista León Tolstoi; en Alemania a Rudolf Rocker, continuador de Kropotkin y autor de un monumental tratado de filosofia social: Nacionalismo y cultura, y a Gustav Landauer, que, en sus libros La revolución e Incitación al socialismo, se convierte en el teórico de la revolución permanente, concebida como lucha del Espíritu contra el Estado; en España, Ricardo Mella, más cercano a Malatesta y Landauer que a los teóricos del siglo XIX; en Francia, a Emile Armand, quien en su Iniciación individualista anarquista y en otros muchos escritos defiende puntos de vista análogos, aunque no idénticos, a los de Stirner; en Gran Bretaña, a Herbert Read, que desarrolla originales teorías estéticas y pedagógicas en La educación por el arte, Anarquismo y poesía, etc.; a los hermanos Flores Magón, en México; a Rafael Barret, en Paraguay; a González Pacheco, en Argentina; a José Oiticica, en Brasil. 

Quizá no será superfluo recordar algunos nombres de pensadores y escritores contemporáneos que pueden considerarse anarquistas en el sentido tradicional del término, como Paul Goodman, Noam Chomsky, etc., o en un sentido más lato, como Rudi Dutschke, Bernd Rabehl, Daniel Cohn Bendit, etc. 

Conviene, por último, hacer notar que algunos de los más importantes filósofos de nuestro siglo, desde perspectivas muy diferentes, han manifestado posiciones afines a las del anarquismo y en ciertos casos se han identificado con sus doctrinas e ideales básicos (Bertrand Rusell, Martin Buber, Albert Camus, Jean P. Sartre, Simone Weil, Krishnamurti, etc.).

Es frecuente entre los historiadores y sociólogos que se ocupan hoy del anarquismo afirmar que éste representa una ideología del pasado. Si con ello se quiere decir simplemente que tal ideología logró su máxima influencia en el pueblo y en el movimiento obrero a fines del siglo XIX y durante la primera década del XX, nada podemos objetar. Pero si ese juicio implica la idea de que el anarquismo es algo muerto y esencialmente inadecuado al mundo del presente, si pretende que él no puede interpretar ni cambiar la sociedad de hoy, creemos que constituye un notorio error. Frente a la grave crisis (teórica y práctica) del marxismo, que se debate entre un stalinismo más o menos vergonzante y una socialdemocracia que suele renegar de su pasado, el anarquismo representa, más bien, la ideología del futuro. Clases, grupos y sectores oprimidos del primero, del segundo y del tercer mundo no tienen, al parecer, ninguna otra salida revolucionaria. Aunque habrá que convenir en que este «anarquismo» del futuro (nutrido de ecologismo, de pacifismo, de feminismo, de antiburocratismo y, también, de lo más vivo del marxismo, fundado en una nueva y más profunda crítica del Estado) diferirá bastante, en la forma y aun en el fondo, del anarquismo clásico.


La ideología anarquista - Ángel Cappelletti | PORTAL LIBERTARIO OACA


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Dic 2012)

Seguimos didácticos. 

Anarquismo y cultura.

Las ideas anarquistas han tenido una gran influencia en la cultura y han inspirado a un gran número de en diversos países y a lo largo de la historia. Tanto los artistas de ideas libertarias como aquellos que simpatizaban sin declararse abiertamente anarquistas, han dejado una vasta y significativa contribución en diversas disciplinas, en especial, la literatura, la dramaturgia, las artes visuales y la pintura, el cine y la música. Esta producción artística ha sido de lo más variada, abarcando temáticas de hondo contenido social y antiautoritario, ha sido vehículo de valores y de ideas revolucionarias, alternando la denuncia de la opresión y la explotación con la propaganda de los ideales utópicos. También la historia del movimiento anarquista y sus ideas han sido la fuente de inspiración de autores ideológicamente cercanos al anarquismo, pero que no se reivindicaban como tales. En estos casos la obra, más que los artistas, presenta fuertes componentes y valores libertarios.

Contenido [ocultar] 
1 Antecedente
2 El anarquismo en la literatura 
2.1 Literatura sobre anarquismo
2.2 Literatura afín e influyente
3 El anarquismo en el teatro
4 El anarquismo en las artes plásticas
5 El anarquismo en el cine
6 Libertad del conocimiento
7 El anarquismo en la música
8 Filatelia anarquista
9 Referencias
10 Véase también
11 Enlaces externos


[editar] AntecedenteDesde la antigüedad han existido personajes que han plasmado por medio de la letra puntos de vista que hoy en día calificaríamos de anarquizantes; estos mismos han inspirado en parte a muchos de los pioneros del anarquismo y sus sucesores, otros han sido enlazados con el anarquismo moderno luego del surgimiento de este. Entre los escritos y escritores anarquizantes previos al surgimiento del movimiento libertario se encuentran el Tao Te Ching de Lao Tsé en la Antigua China. Los escritos del cristiano gnóstico Carpócrates (escritos en los primeros tiempos de la era cristiana) entran también en esta línea, así mismo el libro La servidumbre voluntaria de Étienne de La Boétie escrito en la transición del Medioevo al Renacimiento en Francia. De parte de los socialistas utópicos se producen algunas obras influyentes para el posterior pensamiento libertario por ejemplo El falansterio de Charles Fourier.

Desde las posturas liberales agrarias y radicalizadas la producción literaria influyó directamente en el nacimiento del movimiento anarquista, aquí se ubican obras de índole más literaria como Los viajes de Gulliver de Jonathan Swift, las obras de Thomas Paine; desde el Romanticismo la poesía de William Blake y de Lord Byron fue influyente en círculos libertarios ingleses donde así mismo fue importante la influencia de la literatura de William Godwin quien luego sería reconocido por el anarquista Pedro Kropotkin como precursor suyo. Cabe destacar la gran influencia de la litertura de los trascendentalistas norteamericanos del cual Henry D. Thoreau, autor de Walden y La Desobediencia Civil, es considerado plenamente un anarquista.

También pintores como Vivancos, Courbet y Pissarro incursionaron en incluir en la pintura los conceptos estéticos libertarios.

Entre otras manifestaciones culturales anarquistas es de resaltar la difusión del esperanto como idioma internacional y los diferentes aportes a la pedagogía libertaria, cuya manifestación mas relevante ha sido la Escuela Moderna de Francisco Ferrer.

[editar] El anarquismo en la literaturaLa literatura ha jugado un papel primordial en la difusión de los puntos de vista, análisis y propuestas libertarias, incluso antes del surgimiento del anarquismo como filosofía y doctrina definida y como movimiento social.[1]

[editar] Literatura sobre anarquismoYa luego de la formación del movimiento anarquista la difusión por medio de las letras o la promoción de la lectura incluida la literatura artística no estrictamente anarquista ha sido valiosa. Es importante el número de periódicos anarquistas publicados a los largo de la historia.

Escritores y filósofos del siglo XIX y del siglo XX también han dedicado sus páginas al anarquismo, como por ejemplo Albert Camus, quien escribió la novela La peste y la obra de teatro Estado de sitio, aparte de sus obras filosóficas y colaboraciones en periódicos. Otros escritores que si bien no han hablado del anarquismo en sus obras, si han formado parte del movimiento como por ejemplo el poeta beatnik Allen Ginsberg. Aparte de los mencionados, conocidos literatos de filiación anarquista han sido el ruso León Tolstoi, autor de grandes clásicos de la literatura universal, como Guerra y Paz y Ana Karenina, el anarquista irlandés Oscar Wilde, el francés Octave Mirbeau, el checo Franz Kafka y con alguna afinidad Fiódor Dostoyevski[cita requerida], Soren Kierkegaard (quien sin declararse anarquista declaró su enemistad a la Iglesia, el Estado y a la vida superficial ) y de forma ambigua Julio Verne y Aldous Huxley.

En el terreno de la poesía se destaca Voltairine de Cleyre, aunque también se podrían considerar a Percy Bysshe Shelley, Lord Byron, William Blake, León Felipe y Allen Ginsberg, cuya poesía presenta una gran afinidad con el anarquismo. En periodismo y ensayo, podemos incluir a Rafael Barret, autor de una extensa y variada obra, a Manuel González Prada, Rodolfo González Pacheco, Ricardo Mella, Fernando Tarrida del Mármol y al geógrafo Élisée Reclus.El anarquista estadounidense Benjamin Tucker fue el primero en introducir la obra de Friedrich Nietzsche a su país.

[editar] Literatura afín e influyenteGeorge Orwell, describió la Barcelona de los días de la Revolución Española en su obra Homenaje a Cataluña donde cuenta también la persecución y represión de la que fueron objeto los militantes del POUM, aliados y compañeros en las armas de los anarquistas. Las obras de Friedrich Nietzsche han tenido su sitio también en las aportaciones al anarquismo. El género de las distopías ha tenido bastante acogida dentro del pensamiento ácrata como por ejemplo Un mundo feliz de Aldous Huxley (quien se autoproclamaba anarquista), o Fahrenheit 451 de Ray Bradbury, 1984 de Orwell entre otros; eso explica el nexo entre el cyberpunk (un género literario distópico contemporáneo) y el anarquismo.

Por algunas décadas referentes en la literatura intelectual del anarquismo fueron Paul Goodman vinculado a la contracultura norteamericana, e Iván Illich, pedagogo radical promotor de la desescolarización. En tiempos algo más recientes ha sido la literatura crítica, uno de lo referentes que más se ha acercado al anarquismo, usualmente están vinculados a los críticos de la modernidad o de analistas la posmodernidad y analistas de las nuevas formas de liberación social y económica. En este grupo heterogéneo encontramos los ensayos y estudios de Antonio Negri, Gilles Deleuze, Michel Foucault, Manuel Castells, Alvin Toffler, de entre una diversidad de autores. También podemos incluir varios de los libros de Noam Chomsky como un referente escrito del anarquismo de las últimas décadas.

En el anarquismo de mercado en género literario indiscutible ha sido la ciencia ficción, con novelas como La Luna es una cruel amante, La era del diamante, Alongside Night, o el cómic Anarky, entre otras.

[editar] El anarquismo en el teatroEl más importante dramaturgo nórdico, y uno de los más importantes de la historia del teatro moderno fue el anarquista Henrik Ibsen, autor de conocidas obras como Casa de Muñecas y Un enemigo del Pueblo. En el Río de la Plata fue Florencio Sánchez la figura más descollante. Entre sus obras más destacadas se encuentran M'hijo el dotor, Canillita y Los derechos de la salud. Florencio Sánchez ejerció además el periodismo y la militancia social, colaborando en el periódico anarquista La Protesta. El multifacético escritor anarquista y director del periódico La Antorcha, Rodolfo González Pacheco, también incursionó en la dramaturgia, aunque con obras menores.

En 1946 Julian Beck y Judith Malina fundan el Living Theater, inspirado en principios libertarios. Se basaba en temas controversiales, apelando a la improvisación y la participación del público. Si bien fue concebido como teatro experimental, en la década del sesenta obtuvo bastante popularidad. El Living Theatre influenció a muchas compañías teatrales de las décadas siguientes hasta la actualidad.

Una obra de teatro de especial relevancia para el anarquismo es la famosa novela Morte accidentale di un anarchico del ganador del premio nobel de literatura Darío Fo. La obra es una comedia (con una fuerte presencia de crítica social) inspirada en los hechos que tuvieron lugar en 1969 en Milán, Italia, en donde murió el anarquista Giuseppe Pinelli a manos de la policía cuando era interrogado acerca de la explosión de una bomba en la Piazza Fontana.

Howard Zinn es el autor de Emma (1976), una obra teatral basada en la vida de la anarquista Emma Goldman.

[editar] El anarquismo en las artes plásticasDesde el siglo XIX se iniciaron numerosos contactos entre el anarquismo y el mundo del arte: Proudhon trató en sus obras la teoría del arte, influyendo en los ideales estéticos del realismo pictórico y, más adelante, en el realismo socialista. Para Proudhon, el arte debía servir a unos objetivos sociales y morales, rechazando el "arte por el arte" y defendiendo la figura del artista como un ser de rectos principios que contribuye como todos al desarrollo de la sociedad. Para él, el arte "es una representación idealizada de la naturaleza y de nosotros mismos con el objetivo de perfeccionar física y moralmente nuestra especie".[2]

Proudhon influyó especialmente a Gustave Courbet, amigo personal suyo; tanto él como Camille Pissarro, Georges Seurat, Paul Signac, etc, desarrollaron conceptos estéticos libertarios. Courbet es autor del famoso cuadro Pierre-Joseph Proudhon et ses enfants (Retrato de Proudhon y sus hijos), de 1865. Signac expresó en 1902: "el pintor anarquista no es aquel que pinta cuadros con motivos anarquistas, sino el que sin ánimo de lucro, sin esperar ninguna recompensa, lucha con todo su individualismo y todo su esfuerzo personal contra la burguesía y los convencionalismos oficiales".

Durante el siglo XX hubo algunos vínculos entre las corrientes dadaísta, surrealista y el anarquismo, aunque no siempre muy explícitos, especialmente en la década del '50 en Francia.[3] Durante esos años se destaca la producción artística de Miguel García Vivancos, ex integrante del grupo de Durruti, exiliado en Francia. En la crítica del arte (tanto en plástica como en literatura) se ha destacado Herbert Read.

Una mención aparte merece el arte desarrollado en función de la propaganda revolucionaria y de los ideales anarquistas, en especial en la ilustración de publicaciones periódicas libertarias y los afiches callejeros. Esta última expresión tuvo su apogeo en España durante la Guerra Civil.

[editar] El anarquismo en el cineNo se puede habar tanto de directores declaradamente anarquistas, con excepcion de Jean Vigo cuya obra Cero en conducta es un clásico del cine francés. Durante la Revolución Española la producción cinematográfica anarcosindicalista autogestionada se articulaba a través de las productoras SIE Films, FRIEP y Spartacus Films. Entre agosto de 1936 y junio de 1937 se produjeron 84 filmes, entre los que destaca la película Aurora de Esperanza, de Antonio Sau, una joya del cine clásico español.[4]

Muchos cineastas, en cambio, han tomado temáticas relacionadas a la historia del anarquismo.

Sacco y Vanzetti retoma las causas de supuesto robo y asesinato en 1920 y el proceso por el cual Nicola Sacco y Bartolomeo Vanzetti son asesinados por los tribunales de Massachusetts en 1927. El director de la obra fue Giuliano Montaldo en 1971.

Amor y Anarquía (1973) de Lina Wertmüller ambientada en los años de fascismo en Italia retrata la vida de una prostituta y un anarquista que, solo, intenta ajusticiar a Benito Mussolini.

En 1974 Héctor Olivera dirigió La Patagonia Rebelde,[5] basada en el libro homónimo de Osvaldo Bayer que narra las huelgas obreras patagónicas de 1921 en Argentina, que terminó con el asesinato, por parte del Ejército, de cientos de personas. También en ese año, el filme Quebracho de Ricardo Wullicher, se enfoca sobre las huelgas de obreros y peones rurales argentinos inmediatamente posteriores a la Primera Guerra Mundial.

Ken Loach se inspiró en el libro Homenaje a Cataluña de George Orwell para su película Tierra y Libertad de 1995 que muestra cómo eran los días del frente de batalla de la Revolución Española a través de los ojos de un miliciano inicialmente comunista.

Libertarias (Vicente Aranda, 1996), cuenta la historia de unas milicianas en la Guerra Civil Española y cómo los conventos y los prostíbulos desaparecen literalmente durante los años de revolución libertaria en una revuelta cultural y política que puso a la mujer combatiendo codo a codo con los hombres en el frente de batalla.

V de Vendetta 2005 basado en la novela gráfica V de Vendetta cuenta la historia de un enmascarado quien lucha en contra de un gobierno fascista ubicado en la Inglaterra del futuro. Aunque la novela tenia ideas anarquistas, la película solo se remitió a mostrar la lucha contra un estado totalitario.

Salvador (Puig Antich) (Manuel Huerga, 2006), sobre el militante del MIL condenado a muerte en 1974 Salvador Puig Antich.

Battle in Seattle de Stuart Townsend (2008), cuenta los acontecimientos de la manifestación contra la OMC de 1999.

Existen muchas películas cuyo argumento y propuesta tiene fuertes afinidades con el anarquismo: 1984 basada en la novela de George Orwell, ha sido filmada por Michael Anderson (1956) y Michael Radford (1984), Farenheit 451 del laureado director François Truffaut (1966), El Club de la Lucha de David Fincher (1999), La estrategia del caracol de Sergio Cabrera(1993), V de Vendetta, Matrix , American Beauty , El club de los poetas muertos, etc.

En el 2006 se estrenó Vientos de agua, la serie de coproducción español-argentina que retrata la vida (de entre muchas otras) de un trabajador anarquista que debió marcharse a Argentina por dinamitar una mina -tras el derrumbre de la misma que mata a su hermano- en Asturias en la España de 1934 alternando escenas con el personaje que padece la profunda crisis social vivida en Argentina a finales de 2001 donde tiene que, volver a España para tratar de conseguir un trabajo digno siendo un inmigrante ilegal. Esta serie de 13 capítulos está dirigida por Juan José Campanella

En 2006 diferentes grupos anarquistas, tanto socialistas[6] como liberales,[7] aprovecharon el estreno mundial de la adaptación de los hermanos Wachowski del comic pro-anarquista de Alan Moore V de Vendetta para hacer llegar el mensaje anarquista a capas muy amplias de la sociedad.

Hay además una gran cantidad de documentales que cuentan la historia del anarquismo entre los que se puede mencionar Vivir la utopía, Ácratas, 1937 - Un Pueblo en Armas, Néstor Makhno, un campesino de Ucrania (de Helene Chatelain), Buenaventura Durruti, anarquista (Els Joglars), etc.

[editar] Libertad del conocimientoLos anarquistas consideran importante la promoción de la libre distribución de todo tipo de lectura y conocimiento. En la actualidad esta tendencia puede constatarse a la promoción de la abolición de regalías o de las patentes, la desobediencia del copyright, el conocimiento libre, la cultura del fanzine y las licencias copyleft.

[editar] El anarquismo en la músicaEn la música relacionada con el anarquismo, han existido desde el siglo XIX músicos, compositores y temas muy conocidos. Dentro de éstos últimos, han alcanzado especial importancia las canciones en castellano "A las barricadas" e "Hijos del pueblo", ambas muy populares durante la Guerra Civil Española y la Revolución Española de 1936, y que han sobrevivido hasta nuestros días convirtiéndose en auténticos himnos del anarquismo y siendo versionadas innumerables veces.

En Estados Unidos la canción de protesta libertaria tuvo como principales exponentes a Joe Hill y a Woodrow Gutrie. En Argentina destacaron el payador Martín Castro y el compositor de tangos Juan de Dios Filiberto, autor de célebres obras como Caminito y Malevaje, En Francia el movimiento musical conocido como la chanson tuvo entre sus principales exponentes a Georges Brassens y Léo Ferré.


La banda británica Crass. Pionera del anarco-punkEn recientes décadas dentro de círculos de jóvenes anarquistas la subcultura punk tomo relevancia y así dentro de esta apareció un subgénero específicamente anarquista conocido como anarcopunk en el cual destacan las letras comprometidas con el ideario anarquista y la denuncia de la opresión estatal y capitalista.[8] Los pioneros de este estilo fueron bandas como Crass, Dead Kennedys y Conflict en el Reino Unido. Posteriormente dentro de este genero también emergería el crust punk y así destacan grupos como Nausea, Oi Polloi, o Aus Rotten. En países de habla castellana bandas dentro de este genero también comenzaron a aparecer como por ejemplo Sin Dios o Los Muertos de Cristo en España, Fallas del Sistema en México o Apatía No en Venezuela. Posteriormente aparecería la Internacional Anarco Punk la cual es una red que aglutina a grupos de América y Europa.

Actualmente, dentro del rap y en especial en Europa, se ha desarrollado otro subgénero denominado rap combativo (que generalmente se desarrolla dentro del rap underground), y este abarca diversos grupos e intérpretes declarados anarquistas. En la escena francesa cabe destacar emcees tales como Assassin, Keny Arkana, Ministère Des Affaires Populaires (también conocidos como M.A.P ), o Sniper. Por otro lado, en la incipiente escena del rap combativo del Estado español, destacarían La Plataforma, Mentenguerra, Folie à Trois , MPR, Irati Malatesta, Griotte o AFS (Arte Filosófiko)


Para finalizar, músicos, fanáticos y organizadores de eventos anarquistas han aparecido en géneros contemporáneos tan diversos como el folk, la nueva trova,[9] el tecno/psytrance/freetekno, o en si rock alternativo y rock experimental influenciado por el situacionismo en bandas como Negativland y Chumbawamba.


Anarquismo y cultura - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ene 2013)

Lincoln y el espíritu libertarista.


La lucha por las libertades hasta el punto de decisiones revolucionarias son cuestiones poco conocidas por el público general, que se ignoran en la película de Spielberg y en el libro en que está basada. Lincoln fue mucho más revolucionario de lo que se le supone.

Dominio público » Lo que la película ‘Lincoln’ no dice sobre Lincoln


Lincoln fue también uno de los fundadores del Partido Republicano que en sus orígenes fue directamente opuesto al Partido Republicano actual, que está hoy altamente influenciado por un movimiento –el Tea Party- chauvinista, racista y sumamente reaccionario detrás del cual hay intereses económicos y financieros que quieren eliminar la influencia del gobierno federal en las vidas económicas, sociales y políticas del país. El Partido Republicano fundado por el presidente Lincoln era, por el contrario, un partido federalista, que consideró al gobierno federal como garante de los Derechos Humanos. Y entre ellos, la emancipación de los esclavos, tema central de la película Lincoln, fue al que Lincoln dio mayor hincapié. Terminar con la esclavitud significaba que el esclavo pasaba a ser trabajador, dueño de su propio trabajo.

Ahora bien, Lincoln, incluso antes de ser presidente, consideró otras conquistas sociales como parte también de los Derechos Humanos, y entre ellas, el derecho del mundo del trabajo a controlar, no sólo su trabajo, sino también el producto de su trabajo. El derecho de emancipación de los esclavos transformaba al esclavo en una persona libre asalariada, unida –según él- en lazos fraternales con los otros miembros de la clase trabajadora, independientemente del color de su piel. Sus demandas de que el esclavo dejara de serlo y de que el trabajador –tanto blanco como negro- fuera el dueño, no sólo de su trabajo, sino también del producto de su trabajo, eran igualmente revolucionarias. La emancipación de la esclavitud requería que la persona fuera la dueña de su trabajo. La emancipación de la clase trabajadora significaba que la clase trabajadora fuera la dueña del producto de su trabajo. Y Lincoln demandó los dos tipos de emancipación. El segundo tipo de emancipación, sin embargo, ni siquiera se cita en la película Lincoln. En realidad, la ignora. Y utilizo la expresión “ignora” en lugar de “oculta”, porque es del todo posible que los autores de la película o del libro sobre el que se basa ni siquiera conozcan la historia real de Lincoln. La Guerra Fría en el mundo cultural e incluso académico de EEUU (que continúa existiendo) y el enorme dominio de lo que en allí se llama la Corporate Class (la clase de los propietarios y gestores del gran capital) sobre la vida, no sólo económica, sino también cívica y cultural, explica que la historia formal de EEUU que se enseña en las escuelas y en las universidades sea muy sesgada, purificada de cualquier contaminación ideológica procedente del movimiento obrero, sea socialismo, comunismo o anarquismo. La gran mayoría de estudiantes estadounidenses, incluso de las universidades más prestigiosas y conocidas, no saben que la fiesta del 1º de Mayo, celebrada mundialmente como el Día Internacional del Trabajo, es una fiesta en homenaje a los sindicalistas estadounidenses que murieron en defensa de trabajar ocho horas al día (en lugar de doce), victoria que inició tal reivindicación exitosa en la mayoría de países del mundo. En EEUU, tal día, el 1º de Mayo, además de no ser festivo, es el día de la Ley y el Orden -Law and Order Day- (ver el libro People’s History of the U.S., de Howard Zinn). La historia real de EEUU es muy distinta a la historia formal promovida por las estructuras de poder estadounidenses.

Las ignoradas y/o ocultadas simpatías de Lincoln

Lincoln, ya cuando era miembro de la Cámara Legislativa de su Estado de Illinois, simpatizó claramente con las demandas socialistas del movimiento obrero, no sólo de EEUU, sino también mundial. En realidad, Lincoln, tal como indiqué al principio del artículo, consideraba como un Derecho Humano, el derecho del mundo del trabajo a controlar el producto de su trabajo, postura claramente revolucionaria en aquel periodo (y que continúa siéndolo hoy), y que ni la película ni la cultura dominante en EEUU recuerda o conoce, convenientemente olvidada en los aparatos ideológicos del establishment estadounidense controlados por la Corporate Class. En realidad, Lincoln consideró que la esclavitud era el dominio máximo del capital sobre el mundo del trabajo y su oposición a las estructuras de poder de los Estados sureños se debía precisamente a que percibía estas estructuras como sustentadoras de un régimen económico basado en la explotación absoluta del mundo del trabajo. De ahí que viera la abolición de la esclavitud como la liberación no sólo de la población negra sino de todo el mundo del trabajo, beneficiando también a la clase trabajadora blanca, cuyo racismo él veía que iba en contra de sus propios intereses. Lincoln también indicó que “el mundo del trabajo antecede al capital. El capital es el fruto del trabajo, y no hubiera existido sin el mundo del trabajo, que lo creó. El mundo del trabajo es superior al mundo del capital y merece la mayor consideración (…) En la situación actual el capital tiene todo el poder y hay que revertir este desequilibrio”. Lectores de los escritos de Karl Marx, contemporáneo de Abraham Lincoln, recordarán que algunas de estas frases eran muy semejantes a las utilizadas por tal analista del capitalismo en su análisis de la relación capital/trabajo bajo tal sistema económico.

Le sorprenderá a gran número de lectores saber que los escritos de Karl Marx influenciaron a Abraham Lincoln, tal como documenta en gran detalle John Nichols en su excelente artículo “Reading Karl Marx with Abraham Lincoln Utopian socialists, German communists and other republicans” publicado en Political Affairs (27/11/12), y del cual extraigo las citas así como la mayoría de datos publicados en este artículo. Los escritos de Karl Marx eran conocidos entre los grupos de intelectuales que estaban profundamente insatisfechos con la situación política y económica de EEUU, como era el caso de Lincoln. Karl Marx escribía regularmente en The New York Tribune, el rotativo intelectual más influente en Estados Unidos en aquel periodo. Su director Horace Greeley se consideraba un socialista y un gran admirador de Karl Marx, al cual invitó a ser columnista de tal diario. En las columnas de su diario incluyó gran número de activistas alemanes que habían huido de las persecuciones ocurridas en la Alemania de aquel tiempo, una Alemania altamente agitada, con un naciente movimiento obrero que cuestionaba el orden económico existente. Algunos de estos inmigrantes alemanes (conocidos en el EEUU de aquel momento como los “Republicanos Rojos”) lucharon más tarde con las tropas federales en la Guerra Civil, dirigidos por el presidente Lincoln.

Greeley y Lincoln eran amigos. En realidad Greeley y su diario apoyaron desde el principio la carrera política de Lincoln, siendo Greeley el que le aconsejó a que se presentara a la presidencia del país. Y toda la evidencia apunta que Lincoln era un ferviente lector del The New York Tribune. En su campaña electoral para la presidencia de EEUU invitó a varios “republicanos rojos” a integrarse en su equipo. En realidad, ya antes, como congresista, representante de la ciudadanía de Springfield en el Estado de Illinois, apoyó frecuentemente los movimientos revolucionarios que estaban ocurriendo en Europa, y muy en especial en Hungría, firmando documentos en apoyo de tales movimientos.

Lincoln, gran amigo del mundo del trabajo estadounidense e internacional.

Su conocimiento de las tradiciones revolucionarias existentes en aquel periodo no era casual sino que era fruto de sus simpatías con el movimiento obrero internacional y sus instituciones. Animó a los trabajadores de EEUU a organizar y establecer sindicatos y continuó haciéndolo cuando fue presidente. Y varios sindicatos le nombraron miembro honorario. En su respuesta a los sindicatos de Nueva York subrayó “vosotros habéis entendido mejor que nadie que la lucha para terminar con la esclavitud es la lucha para liberar al mundo del trabajo, es decir, a liberar a todos los trabajadores. La liberación de los esclavos en el Sur es parte de la misma lucha por la liberación de los trabajadores en el Norte”. Y durante la campaña electoral, el presidente Lincoln promovió la postura en contra de la esclavitud indicando explícitamente que la liberación de los esclavos les permitiría a los trabajadores exigir los salarios que les permitirían vivir decentemente y con dignidad, ayudando con ello a aumentar los salarios de todos los trabajadores, tanto negros como blancos.

Marx, y también Engels, escribieron con entusiasmo sobre la campaña electoral de Lincoln, en un momento en que ambos estaban preparando la Primera Internacional del Movimiento Obrero. En un momento de las sesiones, Marx y Engels propusieron a la Internacional que enviara una carta al presidente Lincoln felicitándolo por su actitud y postura. En su carta, la Primera Internacional felicitaba al pueblo de EEUU y a su presidente por, al terminar con la esclavitud, haber favorecido la liberación de toda la clase trabajadora, no solo estadounidense, sino también la mundial.

El presidente Lincoln respondió, agradeciendo la nota y respondiendo que valoraba el apoyo de los trabajadores del mundo a sus políticas, en un tono cordial, que, por cierto, creó gran alarma entre los establishments económicos, financieros y políticos a ambos lados del Atlántico. Estaba claro, a nivel internacional que, como señaló más tarde el dirigente socialista estadounidense Eugene Victor Debs, en su propia campaña electoral, “Lincoln había sido un revolucionario y que por paradójico que pudiera parecer, el Partido Republicando había tenido en su orígenes una tonalidad roja”.

La revolución democrática que Lincoln inició y que nunca se desarrolló.

Ni que decir tiene que ninguno de estos datos aparece en la película Lincoln, ni son ampliamente conocidos en EEUU. Pero, como bien señalan John Nichols y Robin Blackburn (otro autor que ha escrito extensamente sobre Lincoln y Marx), para entender Lincoln hay que entender el periodo y el contexto en los que él vivió. Lincoln no era un marxista (término sobreutilizado en la literatura historiográfica y que el propio Marx denunció) y no era su intento eliminar el capitalismo, sino corregir el enorme desequilibrio existente en él, entre el capital y el trabajo. Pero, no hay duda de que fue altamente influenciado por Marx y otros pensadores socialistas, con los cuales compartió sus deseos inmediatos, claramente simpatizando con ellos, llevando su postura a altos niveles de radicalismo en su compromiso democrático. Es una tergiversación histórica ignorar tales hechos, como hace la película Lincoln.

No hay duda de que Lincoln fue una personalidad compleja con muchos claroscuros. Pero las simpatías están escritas y bien definidas en sus discursos. Es más, los intensos debates que ocurrían en las izquierdas europeas se reproducían también en los círculos progresistas de EEUU. En realidad, la mayor influencia sobre Lincoln fue la de los socialistas utópicos alemanes, muchos de los cuales se refugiaron en Illinois huyendo de la represión europea.

El comunalismo que caracterizó a tales socialistas influenció la concepción democrática de Lincoln, interpretando democracia como la gobernanza de las instituciones políticas por parte del pueblo, en el cual las clases populares eran la mayoría. Su famoso dicho (que se ha convertido en el espléndido eslogan democrático más conocido en el mundo –Democracy for the people, of the people and by the people- claramente señala la imposibilidad de tener una democracia del pueblo y para el pueblo sin que sea realizada y llevada a cabo por el mismo pueblo. De ahí que viera la liberación de los esclavos y del mundo del trabajo como elementos esenciales de tal democratización. Su concepto de igualdad llevaba inevitablemente un conflicto con el dominio de tales instituciones políticas por el capital. Y la realidad existente hoy en EEUU y que detallo en mi artículo “Lo que no se ha dicho en los medios sobre las elecciones en EEUU” (Público, 13.11.12)es una prueba de ello. Hoy la Corporate Class controla las instituciones políticas de aquel país.

Últimas observaciones y un ruego

Repito que ninguna de estas realidades aparece en la película. Spielberg no es, después de todo, Pontecorvo, y el clima intelectual estadounidense todavía está estancado en la Guerra Fría que le empobrece intelectualmente. “Socialismo” continúa siendo una palabra mal vista en los círculos del establishment cultural de aquel país. Y en la tierra de Lincoln, aquel proyecto democrático que él soñó nunca se realizó debido a la enorme influencia del poder del capital sobre las instituciones democráticas, influencia que ha disminuido enormemente la expresión democrática en aquel país. Y la paradoja hiriente de la historia es que el Partido Republicano se haya convertido en el instrumento político más agresivo hoy existente al servicio del capital.

Por cierto, agradecería que todas las personas que encuentren este artículo interesante lo distribuyan ampliamente, incluyendo en su distribución a los críticos de cine, que en su promoción de la película, seguro que no dirán nada del otro Lincoln desconocido en su propio país (y en muchos otros, incluyendo España). A uno de los fundadores del movimiento revolucionario democrático ni siquiera se le reconoce como tal. Su emancipación de los esclavos es una gran victoria que hay que celebrar. Pero Lincoln fue incluso más allá. Y de esto ni se habla.



Dominio público » Lo que la película ‘Lincoln’ no dice sobre Lincoln



Salud y libertad.


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Feb 2013)

¿Cómo pasaríamos en España del DESGOBIERNO actual al SIN-GOBIERNO?


----------



## Raulisimo (27 May 2013)

Realmente cada vez veo más claro que este "GOBIERNO" es mucho peor que la ANARQUíA en sentido clásico.

Es mi humilde opinión, por supuesto.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jun 2013)

Anarco-primitivismo, reseña:

Anarquismo primitivista - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El anarquismo primitivista o anarcoprimitivismo es una tendencia del anarquismo que critica los orígenes y progreso de la civilización y que a la vez forma parte del ecologismo radical.
Los primitivistas mantienen que el cambio de caza-recolección hacia la subsistencia de la agricultura dio lugar a la estratificación social, coacción y alienación. Ellos abogan por volver a una vida no-"civilizada" a través de la desindustrialización, la abolición de la división del trabajo o la especialización, y ciertos grados de abandono de la tecnología. De todas formas, hay numerosas formas de primitivismo no-anárquico, y no todos los primitivistas apuntan al mismo fenómeno como fuente de los problemas de la civilización moderna. Algunos, como Theodore Kaczynski (Unabomber), ven únicamente la Revolución Industrial como un problema, otros apuntan hacia varios hechos históricos tales como el monoteísmo, la escritura, el patriarcado, el uso de herramientas de metal, etc.
La mayoría de los anarquistas rechazan esta crítica de la civilización mientras que algunos la apoyan aunque no se consideren a sí mismos primitivistas (por ejemplo, Wolfi Landstreicher o personajes del anarquismo insurreccionalista). Los anarcoprimitivistas se distinguen habitualmente por enfocarse en la práctica de conseguir un estado asilvestrado a través de la "resalvajización". Algunos también promueven un retorno al nudismo.
Índice [ocultar] 
1 Antecedentes Históricos
1.1 Orígenes
2 Conceptos
2.1 Civilización
2.2 Crítica hacia la cultura simbólica
2.3 La domesticación de la vida
2.4 Los orígenes de la dinámica y el patriarcado
2.5 División del trabajo y especialización
2.6 Rechazo de la ciencia
2.7 El problema de la tecnología
2.8 Producción e industrialismo
3 Primitivistas
4 Bibliografía
5 Véase también
6 Enlaces externos
Antecedentes Históricos[editar]

Orígenes[editar]


Walden por Henry David Thoreau
El Anarquismo comenzó a tener un enfoque ecológico principalmente en las obras de Henry David Thoreau, quien era un trascendentalista y anarquista individualista estadounidense. En su libro Walden aboga por una vida sencilla y auto suficiente en entornos naturales en resistencia al avance de la civilización industrial. «Muchos han visto a Thoreau como uno de los precursores del ecologismo y del anarcoprimitivismo representado en la actualidad por John Zerzan. Para George Woodcok esta postura puede ser también motivada por la idea de resistencia y rechazo del creciente materialismo, el cual es la naturaleza de la sociedad estadounidense en la mitad de siglo XIX». John Zerzan incluyó el texto Excursion (1863) de Thoreau en su compilación de escritos anti-civilización llamado Contra la civilización: lecturas y Reflexiones de 1999.
Conceptos[editar]

Los primitivistas critican que antes de la llegada de la agricultura, los humanos vivían en tribus nómadas que eran social, política y económicamente igualitarias. Sin tener ninguna jerarquía, estas tribus eran a veces vistas como una personificación precursora del anarquismo.
John Moore dice que el anarcoprimitivismo busca:
"descubrir, desafiar y abolir todas las formas de poder que estructuran al individuo, a las relaciones sociales y a las interacciones con el mundo natural." [1]
Los primitivistas mantienen que como resultado de la agricultura, las sociedades se han convertido progresivamente más dependientes de los procesos tecnológicos y a la estructura de poder que surgió de la división del trabajo y la jerarquía. Los primitivistas no están de acuerdo sobre el grado en el cual la horticultura debería estar presente en una sociedad anárquica, algunos mantienen que la permacultura debería tener un papel pero otros abogan por una subsistencia estrictamente cazadora-recolectora
A pesar de su rechazo hacia el cientifismo, el primitivismo se ha basado en la cultura antropológica y la arqueología. En la última mitad de siglo, sociedades que antes se veían como bárbaras han sido vueltas a examinar por académicos, algunos de los cuales mantienen que los primeros humanos vivían en relativa paz y prosperidad. Por ejemplo Frank Hole, un especialista en agricultura "temprana" y Kent Flannery, un especialista en la civilización mesoamericana, se han fijado en que "ningún grupo de la tierra tiene más tiempo libre que los cazadores y los recolectores, quienes lo utilizan principalmente en juegos, conversación y relajación." (Kirkpatrick Sale, "Dwellers in the Land: The Bioregional Vision")
Eruditos como Karl Polanyi y Marshall Sahlins describen la sociedad primitiva como economía del regalo con "bienes valorados por su utilidad o su belleza más que por su coste; comodidades cambiadas más en base de las necesidades que del precio; trabajo llevado a cabo sin la idea de un salario a cambio o un beneficio individual, es más, sin la noción de 'trabajar'." [2]. Esta afirmación ha sido duramente criticada ya que el precio no es mas que una metáfora de su utilidad.
Otros eruditos y pensadores como Paul Shepard, influenciados por el antropólogo Claude Lévi-Strauss, han escrito sobre el "principio de evolución" que establece que las especies fuera de su hábitat natural y sus comportamientos se convertirán en patológicas. Shepard ha escrito extensamente sobre las maneras en que la interrupción de la "ontogenia" natural humana la cual se ha desarrollado a través de miles de años de evolución basándose en la recogida ha sido interrumpida por un modo de vida sedentario causado por la agricultura, [3].
El propio Marshall Sahlins afirma que las sociedades primitivas, las prehistóricas y las que hoy resisten (como los aborígenes australianos, los bosquimanos...), vivían en una opulencia relativa puesto que poseían todo lo que podían necesitar. Para entender esta afirmación es necesario darse cuenta de que la sociedad occidental actual ha institucionalizado sus deseos materialistas pero que ése no es el estado natural del ser humano. La pobreza en que, según nuestros parámetros, viven este tipo de sociedades no es tal, puesto que la escasez de pertenencias es lo que les permite su modo de vida nómada.
En el mismo tratado, Marshall Sahlins explica que las sociedades primitivas estudiadas gozan de mucho tiempo libre, empleando una media de tres horas al día en sus tareas de subsistencia, como la caza o la recolección, y que el resto de su tiempo se dedica a dormir o a actividades de ocio.
Civilización[editar]
Los primitivistas ven la civilización como la lógica, las instituciones, y el aparato físico de domesticación, control y dominación. Se concentran básicamente en la cuestión de los orígenes. La civilización es vista como el problema subyacente o raíz de la opresión, y se cree que tiene que ser desmantelada o destruida.
Los primitivistas describen el surgimiento de la civilización como el cambio durante los últimos 10.000 años desde una existencia profundamente conectada a la red de la vida, hacia una separada y en control del resto de la vida. Sostienen que antes de la civilización generalmente existía un amplio tiempo de ocio, una autonomía de género e igualdad social, un enfoque no destructivo hacia el medio natural, la ausencia de violencia organizada, no había mediaciones o instituciones formales, y una salud y robustez. Los primitivistas establecen que la civilización inauguró la guerra, la subyugación de las mujeres, el crecimiento de la población, el trabajo abusivo, conceptos de propiedad, afianzó las jerarquías, y virtualmente cada enfermedad conocida. Reivindican que la civilización depende de un forzado renunciamiento a la libertad instintiva y que es imposible reformar tal renunciamiento.
Crítica hacia la cultura simbólica[editar]
Los primitivistas rechazan el cambio hacia una cultura simbólica ya que lo ven como altamente problemático, en el sentido de que nos separa de una interacción directa. Normalmente la respuesta a este planteamiento es, "Entonces, ¿sólo quieres gruñir?". Éste sería el deseo de algunos, pero la crítica más frecuente es un enfoque hacia los problemas inherentes a la comunicación y la comprensión que yacen principalmente en el pensamiento simbólico en el gasto (e incluso exclusión) de otros significados sensuales e ilimitados.
La domesticación de la vida[editar]
La domesticación, de acuerdo con los primitivistas, es el proceso que la civilización utiliza para adoctrinar y controlar la vida de acuerdo con su lógica. Los mecanismos de domesticación incluyen: domar, criar, modificar genéticamente, educar, enjaular, intimidar, coaccionar, extorsionar, prometer, gobernar, esclavizar, aterrorizar, asesinar, etc. La lista sigue hasta incluir casi todas las interacciones sociales civilizadas. Los primitivistas dicen que su causa y efecto son examinados y sentidos por toda la sociedad, impuestos a través de varias instituciones, rituales y costumbres.
Los primitivistas también describen esto como el proceso mediante el cual las tribus nómadas se convirtieron en sedentarias, pasando a existencias fijas mediante la agricultura y la ganadería. Reivindican que este tipo de domesticación exige una relación totalitaria con la tierra, las plantas y los animales que son domesticados. Dicen que mientras que en un estado silvestre, toda vida comparte recursos y compite por ellos, la domesticación destruye este balance. El paisaje domesticado (Por ejemplo,. campos de pastoreo, campos sembrados y en un grado menor la horticultura y la jardinería) exige el fin de la repartición de los recursos que en otros tiempos existió; mientras que antes "esto era de todos" actualmente es "mío". Los primitivistas sostienen que esta noción de propiedad cimentó la fundación de la jerarquía social, erigiéndose así la propiedad y el poder.
Para los primitivistas la domesticación no solamente cambia la ecología de un orden libre a uno totalitario, sino que también esclaviza a las especies que son domesticadas.
Los orígenes de la dinámica y el patriarcado[editar]
Los primitivistas mantienen que hacia el inicio del cambio hacia la civilización, uno de los primeros productos es el patriarcado: la formalización de la dominación del varón y el desarrollo de instituciones que lo promueven. Los primitivistas sostienen que creando distinciones falsas de género y divisiones entre hombres y mujeres, la civilización, nuevamente, crea a "otro" que puede ser deshumanizado, controlado, dominado y utilizado. Ven esto igual que la domesticación de las plantas para la agricultura y la de los animales para la ganadería, en la dinámica general, y también en la específica, como el control de la reproducción. Mantienen que como en otros ámbitos de la estratificación social, las funciones le son asignadas a la mujer para establecer un orden rígido y predecible, que beneficia a la jerarquía. Afirman que las mujeres han pasado a ser vistas como una propiedad, igual que los cultivos en los campos o las ovejas en el pastizal. Los primitivistas sostienen que la posesión y absoluto control, tanto de tierra, plantas, animales, esclavos, niños o mujeres es parte de la dinámica establecida por la civilización.
El patriarcado, para un primitivista, exige la subyugación de lo femenino y la usurpación de la naturaleza, moviéndonos hacia una aniquilación total. Van más allá de la delimitación del poder, control y dominación sobre lo salvaje, la libertad para que unos maten a otros y la vida. Dicen que la condición patriarcal dicta todas nuestras interacciones: con nosotros mismos, nuestra sexualidad, nuestras relaciones con los otros y nuestra relación con la naturaleza. Reivindican que limita severamente el espectro de posibles experiencias.
División del trabajo y especialización[editar]
Los primitivistas tienden a ver la división del trabajo y la especialización como problemas fundamentales e irreconciliables, decisivos para las relaciones sociales dentro de la sociedad misma. Ven esta desconexión de la habilidad de cuidarnos a nosotros mismos y proveernos de nuestros propias necesidades como una técnica de separación y desapoderación, perpetuada por la civilización. La especialización es vista como causante de inevitables injusticias de influencia y socava las relaciones igualitarias.
Rechazo de la ciencia[editar]
Los primitivistas rechazan la ciencia moderna y mecánica como un método de entender el mundo. La ciencia, de la manera que normalmente se comporta, no es considerada neutral. La ven cargada de motivos y suposiciones que han salido de y refuerzan la civilización.
La ciencia moderna es interpretada como un intento de ver el mundo como una colección de objetos separados que han de ser observados y comprendidos. Para cumplir esta tarea los científicos deben distanciarse emocional y físicamente, para tener una conexión de información única hacia la cosa observada.
Los primitivistas mantienen que ésta es una manera mecánica de ver la vida y es el equivalente a la religión dominante de nuestro tiempo. Como la ciencia sólo tiene en cuenta lo cuantitativo, los primitivistas sugieren que no admite valores o emociones. Mientras que la ciencia reivindica que solamente las cosas que son reproducibles, predecibles e iguales para todos los observadores son reales e importantes, los primitivistas dicen que la realidad por sí misma no es reproducible, predecible o igual para todos los observadores.
La ciencia es vista por los primitivistas como una consideración sólo parcial de la realidad, una crítica que se le hace desde varios sectores: la de ser eminentemente reduccionista. La observabilidad, la deshumanización, la predictibilidad, controlabilidad y uniformidad son las metas de la ciencia. Esto, dicen los primitivistas, lleva al mundo a pensar que todo debería ser cuantificado, controlado y en uniformidad con todo lo demás. Los primitivistas ven también a la ciencia como promotora de la idea de que las experiencias, personas e ideas anómalas deberían ser desechadas o destruidas como componentes imperfectos de una máquina.
El problema de la tecnología[editar]
Los primitivistas rechazan la tecnología moderna por completo. La ven como un sistema complejo que implica la división del trabajo, la extracción de recursos y explotación para el beneficio de aquéllos que implementan su proceso. Mantienen que la interacción con la tecnología es siempre la alienación y mediación, y argumentan que el interactuar con y el resultado de la tecnología es siempre una alienada, mediada y distorsionada versión de la realidad. La tecnología, como la ciencia, es vista como no neutral.
Una herramienta simple es considerada una utilización temporal de un elemento dentro de nuestro entorno inmediato para una tarea específica. Las herramientas no son incluidas en sistemas complejos que alienan al usuario del acto. Los primitivistas reivindican que en la tecnología está implícita la separación, creando un medio insalubre que nos lleva a varias formas de autoridad. La dominación crece cada vez que una nueva tecnología es creada, los primitivistas observan cómo es siempre necesaria la construcción de nueva tecnología para soportar, alimentar, mantener y reparar la tecnología original. Los primitivistas establecen que esto nos lleva muy rápidamente al establecimiento de un sistema tecnológico complejo que parece tener una existencia independiente de los humanos por los que ha sido creado. Piensan que este sistema destruye, elimina y subordina el mundo natural, construyendo un mundo en el que sólo tienen cabida las máquinas.
Producción e industrialismo[editar]
De acuerdo con los primitivistas, uno de los elementos claves de la estructura tecno-capitalista es el industrialismo, el sistema mecanizado de producción construido sobre un poder centralizado y la explotación de personas y de la naturaleza. El industrialismo no puede existir, dicen, sin genocidio, actos deliberados de destrucción del medio natural y colonialismo.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Ago 2013)

Interesante nota:

Cuando los libertarios tratan de convencer a otros sobre su postura, se encuentran con una interesante paradoja. Por un lado, el mensaje libertario es sencillo. Implica premisas morales e intuiciones que en principio compartimos prácticamente todos, incluidos los niños. No dañar a nadie. No robar a nadie. Ocuparte de tus propios asuntos.

Un niño diría: “Yo lo cogí primero”. Hay un sentido intuitivo según el cual el primer usuario de un bien antes sin dueño tiene prioridad moral sobre los que lleguen después. También esto es un aspecto esencial de la teoría libertaria.

Siguiendo a Locke, Murray Rothbard y otros filósofos libertarios buscaron establecer una explicación moral y filosóficamente defendible de cómo la propiedad pasa a tener dueño. Locke sostuvo que los bienes de la tierra se habían poseído en común al principio, mientras que Rothbard, más razonablemente, sostuvo que ninguno de los bienes al principio había tenido dueño, pero esta diferencia no afecta a su análisis. Locke está tratando de justificar cómo alguien puede quitar a un bien de la propiedad común para su uso individual y a Rothbard le interesa cómo alguien puede tomar un bien sin dueño y reclamarlo para su uso individual.

La respuesta de Locke será familiar. Advertía, antes que nada, que “todo hombre tiene la propiedad de su propia persona”. Por extensión, todo el mundo tiene justamente como propiedad aquellos bienes que ha mezclado con su trabajo. Cultivar tierra, coger una manzana; sea cual sea el caso, decimos que la primera persona en apropiarse de algo que estaba previamente en su estado de naturaleza sin propietario individual podría llamarse dueño a sí mismo.

Una vez que alguien se ha apropiado de un bien que estaba previamente en estado de naturaleza, su dueño no tiene que continuar trabajándolo o transformándolo para mantener su título de propiedad. Una vez ha tenido lugar el proceso original de apropiación, los futuros dueños pueden adquirir la propiedad sin mezclar su trabajo con ella (lo que en este momento sería un allanamiento), sino comprándola o recibiéndola como regalo del propietario legítimo.

Como he dicho, sentimos intuitivamente la justicia en el centro de toda esta norma. Si el individuo no se posee a sí mismo, entonces ¿qué otro ser humano lo hace? Si el individuo que transforma algún bien que previamente no tenía ningún título concreto de propiedad no tiene un derecho a ese bien, entonces ¿qué otra persona debería tenerlo?

Además de ser justa, esta regla también minimiza los conflictos. Es una regla que todos pueden entender, basada en principios que se aplican a todos por igual. No dice que solo los miembros de una raza o nivel de inteligencia concreto puedan poseer propiedades. Y es una regla que elimina definitivamente reclamaciones de propiedad de una manera que todos pueden entender y que mantiene las disputas en el nivel mínimo.

Las alternativa al principio de primer usuario, primer ocupante son pocas y no ayudan demasiado. Si no es el primer usuario, entonces ¿quién? ¿El cuarto usuario? Pero si solo el cuarto o el duodécimo usuario es el justo propietario, solo el cuarto o el duodécimo usuario tiene derecho a hacer algo con el bien. Eso es la propiedad: la capacidad de disponer de un bien como se desee, siempre que al hacerlo el propietario no daño a otro. Asignar el título de propiedad mediante un método como, por ejemplo, la declaración verbal no haría nada por minimizar el conflicto; la gente se gritaría en vano, reclamando cada uno la propiedad del bien en cuestión y la resolución pacífica del conflicto resultante parece imposible.

Estos principios son fáciles de entender y, como he dicho, implican ideas morales que prácticamente todos afirman compartir.

Y aquí está la paradoja libertaria. Los libertarios parten de estos principios básicos compartidos en común y buscan solo aplicarlos coherentemente y por igual a todos. Pero aunque la gente afirma apoyar estos principios y aunque la mayoría de la gente afirme creer en la igualdad (que es lo que el libertario apoya aplicando principios morales a todos sin excepción), el mensaje libertario se convierte de repente en extremista, no razonable y no aceptable.

¿Por qué es tan difícil convencer a la gente de algo en que ya creen implícitamente?

La razón no es difícil de encontrar. La mayor parte de la gente hereda una esquizofrenia intelectual del estado que le educa, los medios que le entretienen y los intelectuales que hacen propaganda.

A esto se estaba refiriendo Murray Rothbard cuando describía las relaciones entre el estado y los intelectuales. “La élite gobernante”, escribía,
ya sean monarcas del pasado o partidos comunistas del presente, tiene una desesperada necesidad de élites intelectuales que agiten apologías del poder del estado. El estado gobierna por decreto divino; el estado garantiza el bien común o el bienestar general; el estado nos protege de los malvados de las montañas; el estado garantiza el pleno empleo; el estado activa el efecto multiplicador; el estado garantiza la justicia social, etcétera, etcétera. Las apologías varían con los siglos; el efecto es siempre el mismo.
¿Por qué a su vez los intelectuales proporcionan este servicio al estado? ¿Por qué ansían tanto defender, legitimar y excusar a los pasillos del poder?

Rothbard tenía una respuesta:
Podemos ver lo que consiguen los gobernantes del estado de su alianza con los intelectuales, ¿pero qué consiguen los intelectuales? Los intelectuales son el tipo de gente que cree que, en el mercado libre, se les paga menos de lo que require su sabiduría. Ahora el estado está dispuesto a pagarles salarios, tanto por alabar el poder del estado como, en el estado moderno, por poblar los múltiples puestos de trabajo en el aparato social y regulatorio del estado.
Además de esto, la clase intelectual de la que nos estamos ocupando quiere imponer su visión, su patrón, a la sociedad. Frédéric Bastiat dedica buena parte de pequeño libro clásico La ley a este mismo impulso: la concepción del intelectual y el político como los escultores y de la raza humana como la arcilla.

Por tanto lo que se nos enseña desde todos los canales oficiales es algo como lo siguiente. Por el bienestar y la mejora de la humanidad, algunos individuos tiene que ejercitar poder sobre otros. En nosotros hay poco instinto filantrópico, si es que hay alguno. Cometeríamos el más vil de los delitos. El comercio se detendría, la innovación cesaría y los artes y las ciencias se olvidarían. La raza humana descendería a una condición demasiado degradada y abominable como para poder ser contemplada.

Por tanto una sola institución necesita un monopolio de la iniciación de la fuerza física y de la capacidad de expropiar a los individuos. Esta institución garantizaría que se sociedad de amolda de acuerdo con el patrón apropiado, que se logra la “justicia social” y que las aspiraciones más profundas de la humanidad tienen alguna posibilidad de cumplimiento.

Estas ideas están tan enraizadas en nuestras mentes que difícilmente se le ocurre a la mayoría de la gente siquiera pensar en ellas como propaganda. Es sencillamente la verdad del mundo, supone la gente. Es la forma en que son las cosas. No pueden ser de otra manera.

¿Pero qué pasa si pueden serlo? ¿Qué pasa si hay realmente otra forma de vivir? ¿Qué pasa si la esfera de la libertad no tiene que limitarse después de todo, sino que debe expandirse sin límites? ¿Qué pasa si la presunción general contra el monopolio se aplica al gobierno igual que se hace con todo lo demás? ¿Qué pasa si el mercado libre, el creador más extraordinario de riqueza e innovación nunca conocido y el mecanismo más fiable y eficiente de asignación de recursos escasos, es también mejor a la hora de producir los bienes que se nos ha dicho que tenemos que confiar al gobierno? ¿Y qué pasa si el estado, el mayor asesino en masa de la historia, la gran rémora del progreso económico y la institución que nos enfrenta en un juego de suma cero de saqueo mutuo, es algo que hace retroceder en lugar de avanzar en el bienestar humano?

Queda claro cuan liberadora es esta filosofía política cuando nos damos cuenta de algunas de sus implicaciones.

Significa que los impuestos son una atrocidad moral, ya que implican la expropiación violenta a individuos pacíficos.

Significa que el servicio militar obligatorio es un eufemismo para un secuestro oficial.

Significa que las guerras del estado son casos de asesinatos masivos y que la suspensión de las normas morales habituales en las que insisten los cargos del estado durante el tiempo de guerra es un intento evidente de desviar los tipos normales de preguntas morales que se le podrían ocurrir cualquiera que no haya sido sometido a la propaganda pública.

Y significa que el estado no es el glorioso garante del bien público, sino, por el contrario, un parásito de los individuos a los que gobierna. Los anarquistas de izquierda se equivocan grotescamente al condenar al estado como el protector de la propiedad privada. El estado no podría sobrevivir sin su agresión contra la propiedad privada. No produce nada por sí mismo y solo puede sobrevivir debido a la fuerza productiva de aquellos a los que expropia.

El estado es lo opuesto al libre mercado en su ética y su comportamiento y aun así pocos defensores del mercado se molestan en examinar sus premisas. Continúan creyendo lo siguiente:
(1) El mejor sistema social es uno en el que se respeta la propiedad privada, las personas son libres para intercambiar entre ellas y no se usa la coacción.

(2) Es decir, hasta que se cuestiona la producción de ciertos bienes. Entonces necesitamos monopolio, coacción, expropiación, toma burocrática de decisiones… En otras palabras, la más indignante contradicción de los principios que afirmamos sostener.
Es verdad que puede que no sea fácil imaginar al principio la provisión de ciertos bienes en el mercado libre. Y en todo caso ¿no necesitamos alguien “al mando”?

Pero por la misma razón, debería ser igual de difícil imaginar el éxito del propio mercado libre: sin alguien al mando de las decisiones de producción, ¿cómo podemos esperar que los actores privados produzcan lo que quiere la gente, especialmente cuando se enfrentan a un número virtualmente infinito de posibles combinaciones de recursos, cada una de las cuales se demanda con diversos grados de intensidad por un número inimaginable de posibles procesos de producción? Pero esto es exactamente lo que ocurre en el mercado, sin alharacas, cada día.

Me ha sorprendido no solo la expansión del anarco-capitalismo (una evolución bastante sorprendente, pues va contra todo lo que se enseña a la gente que debe dar por sentado) sino asimismo los ataques a este. Pensaréis que como aún somos una diminuta minoría, ninguna revista importante se preocuparía de ir a por nosotros. Y aun así lo han hecho. ¿La razón? Porque se dan cuenta, como vosotros y yo, de lo que significan estas ideas.

Los libertarios han puesto sobre la mesa la crítica más radical del estado nunca planteada. Los marxistas afirmaban estar a favor de la desaparición del estado, es verdad, pero esto difícilmente puede tomarse en serio. El poder coactivo del estado desempeña un papel central en la transición marxista del capitalismo al socialismo. Como decía Rothbard:”es absurdo tratar de alcanzar la falta de estado a través de la maximización del poder estatal en una dictadura totalitaria del proletariado (o más realistamente una vanguardia selecta del llamado proletariado). El resultado solo puede ser el máximo estatismo y por tanto la máxima esclavitud”.

Y sin propiedad privada, ¿Cómo se tomarían las decisiones de producción? Por el estado, por supuesto. Solo que los marxistas no lo llamarían un estado. Rothbard de nuevo:
Así que, con la propiedad privada misteriosamente abolida, la eliminación del estado bajo el comunismo (…) sería necesariamente un mero camuflaje para un nuevo estado que aparecería para controla ry tomar decisiones para recursos de propiedad comunal. Excepto que el estado no se llamaría así, sino que sería renombrado como algo como “oficina estadística del pueblo” (…) Sería un pequeño consuelo para las víctimas futuras, encarceladas o fusiladas por cometer “actos capitalistas entre adultos maduros” (por citar una frase hecha popular por Robert Nozick), que sus opresores ya no fueran el estado, sino solo una oficina estadística del pueblo. El estado bajo cualquier otro nombre sonaría caústico.

Los conservadores del “gobierno limitado”, a su vez (que en la práctica están a favor de una enorme huella de gobierno, pero les daremos el beneficio de la duda), quieren reformar el sistema. Si probamos esto o aquello, podemos transformar un monopolio de la violencia y la expropiación en el manantial del orden y la civilización.

Los libertarios estamos a millones de kilómetros de cualquiera de estas opiniones. No vemos a los cargos públicos como “servidores públicos”. Qué triste es oír a los ingenuos conservadores hablar de volver a un tiempo en que el gobierno respondía ante el pueblo, cuyos cargos electos a su vez buscaban el bien público. La situación que afrontamos ahora, contrariamente a lo que estos conservadores tratan de creer, no es una desafortunada aberración. Es la triste norma.

Hay dos, y solo dos, versiones de la historia de la libertad y el poder. Una ve al poder, tal y como se manifiesta en el estado, como la fuente de progreso, prosperidad y orden. La otra atribuye a la libertad todas estas cosas buenas, junto con el comercio, la invención, la prosperidad, las artes y las ciencias, la superación de la enfermedad y la miseria y mucho más. Para nosotros, la libertad es verdaderamente la madre, no la hija, del orden.

Alguno protestará diciendo que es posible una tercera opción: una combinación juiciosa del estado y la libertad, puede decirse, es necesario para el florecimiento humano. Pero esto es simplemente una apología del estado, ya que da por sentado precisamente lo que discutimos los libertarios: que el estado sea la fuente indispensable de orden, dentro de la cual florece la libertad. Por el contrario, la libertad florece a pesar del estado y los frutos de la libertad que observamos a nuestro alrededor serían mucho más abundantes si no fuera por la mano muerta del estado.

Podemos encontrar aquí y allí precursores del anarcocapitalismo en la historia intelectual occidental: por ejemplo, Gustave de Molinari y, en Estados Unidos, Lysander Spooner, Benjamin Tucker y un puñado más. Pero ninguno los desarrolló completamente, lo aplicó coherentemente o lo ensambló en un sistema coherente antes de Rothbard. Fue Rothbard el que hizo un alegato extenso y sistemático del anarquismo de la propiedad privada, basado en la economía, la filosofía y la historia.

Muy poca gente tiene el valor o la originalidad de romper radicalmente con los sistemas existentes de pensamiento, mucho menos de crear el suyo propio. El valor y la originalidad eran las características propias de Rothbard. Si Rothbard se hubiera contentado con repetir la propaganda del estado, un hombre de su genio habría enseñado donde hubiera querido y disfrutado del prestigio y los privilegios de los más grandes de la academia. Rechazó hacerlo. Por el contrario, trabajo, a menudo ingratamente, para legarnos un sistema elegante (y masivo) de conocimiento del que podemos aprender y al que podemos añadir mientras avanzamos hacia el objetivo vital de Rothbard de una sociedad verdaderamente libre.

Podemos estar agradecidos por vivir en una época en la que la obra de Rothbard (despreciado, resistido y suprimido por los seguidores de la opinión oficial) está fácilmente disponible.

Y he aquí otra parte de la paradoja libertaria: aunque nuestra filosofía deriva de una sola proposición, el principio de no agresión, el desarrollo y las deducción sobre ese principio proporcionan una fuente inagotable de placer intelectual mientras exploramos cómo las características entremezcladas de la sociedad humana pueden funcionar juntas armoniosamente en ausencia de coacción.

La clase intelectual tiene sus tareas y nosotros tenemos las nuestras. Las suyas son confundir y ocultar; la nuestra es aclarar y explicar. La suya es oscurecer la mente; la nuestra es iluminarla. La suya es someter al hombre al dominio de los que violan los principios morales que todo pueblo civilizado afirma aceptar. La nuestra es emanciparlo de ese sometimiento.

Os dejo la paradoja libertaria final, que es esta: mientras que por un lado somos maestros de la filosofía de la libertad, mientras amemos y estimemos estas grandes ideas también seremos estudiantes. Continuad explorando y descubriendo, leyendo y escribiendo, discutiendo y convenciendo. El conocimiento y la mente son las herramienta de la gente libre.
__________________


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/447940-paradoja-libertaria.html


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Sep 2013)

Ejemplos cooperativistas.

"La conquête du pain" es un comercio de barrio a las afueras de París donde nueve personas se dedican a elaborar baguettes, cruasanes y bollos de chocolate, un establecimiento de esquina no muy diferente, a priori, de las otras 35.000 panaderías esparcidas por el territorio galo.

Sin embargo, es la única "boulangerie" anarquista del área de la capital de Francia, país donde el pan, el queso y el vino, forman parte del imaginario colectivo con el que se identifica la nación de la Torre Eiffel.

"Somos una panadería autogestionada. Aquí no hay jefes, funcionamos de manera colegiada y celebramos una asamblea cada dos semanas donde decidimos lo que vamos a hacer. Todos tenemos el mismo salario de 1.350 euros al mes y el mismo reparto de beneficios", explica a Efe Pierre Pawin, impulsor de esta peculiar cooperativa.

"La conquête du pain" nació hace tres años en Montreuil, antiguo feudo del Partido Comunista aledaño a París, gobernado hoy por los ecologistas. Varios militantes anarquistas decidieron pasar de la teoría a la práctica y ensayar con un negocio autogestionado.

Como nombre para su tienda eligieron "La conquête du pain" (La conquista del pan), un guiño a la homónima obra del anarco-comunista del siglo XIX Piotr Kropotkine. Y como logotipo, una silueta extraída de "La libertad guiando al pueblo", de Delacroix, en la que el personaje del lienzo cambia las pistolas por una barra de harina y cereal.

"Yo era informático y no tenía ninguna formación como panadero. Un día Pierre me llamó y me dijo: llevas diez años hablándome de alternativas. Voy a montar una panadería, ven a trabajar con nosotros", comenta Thomas, que dejó su empleo en una escuela de negocios para lanzarse a amasar "baguettes".

Tres años después, la panadería se demuestra rentable, transforma dos toneladas de harina a la semana y emplea a siete personas y dos aprendices. Thomas no se arrepiente por haberse sumado a esta iniciativa que toma el relevo de "La Fraternelle", panadería autogestionada que nació a principios del siglo XX y desapareció noventa años después.

"Aquí me siento mucho mejor. Sé por qué hago las cosas, aunque físicamente sea mucho, muchísimo más duro", confiesa mientras enseña a un estudiante a preparar una crema de chocolate.

Hornean su propios productos, hasta 35 referencias artesanales que dan prioridad a los productos biológicos, e identifican sus bocadillos y menús con nombres de revolucionarios históricos: "El Bakunin", con atún y cebolleta; "El Durruti", con pollo, queso y curry; "El Marx", con jamón cocido y queso emmental...

Además, si el cliente declara que atraviesa dificultades económicas, tiene derecho automático a un "precio de crisis".

"Basta con pedir una tarjeta en la panadería que da acceso a una reducción. En los productos de primera necesidad, la reducción es del veinticinco por ciento. En el resto, del diez por ciento. La 'baguette' cuesta un euro y con al reducción se queda en 75 céntimos", resume Pierre (1,3 y 1 dólar).

"La gente sabe que es una panadería anarquista, pero vienen porque el pan es bueno y somos agradables", sentencia Pierre.

Por ahora, estos empresarios ácratas no reparten dividendos y dedican los beneficios a devolver los préstamos, a aligerar la jornada laboral y a financiar nuevas contrataciones.

Lejos de ideales utópicos a gran escala, aspiran a que su negocio se mantenga bajo esa fórmula solidaria de repartición de la riqueza y a poder seguir creando empleos.

Panadería solidaria en Paris | El Espectador


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Abr 2014)

Libertad y alegría.

:rolleye:


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Abr 2014)

Hilo que ha resultado muy interesante:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/524502-filosofia-de-libertad.html

Libertad y alegría.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Oct 2014)

up......................

Libertad y alegría.


----------



## Ni_muerta! (2 Oct 2014)

Immanuel Can't dijo:


> En cuanto dejas que una sola ave de rapiña tenga libertad individual y facultad para consensuar con otros lo que es el bien de la comunidad, ya se va erosionando el concepto de libertad individual hasta que llegue a ser la facultad de las aves de rapiña para depredarlo todo. A los indeseables nunca habría que dejarles participar de estos conceptos, no darles nunca libertad, hay que negársela igual que se le encierra en una cárcel al ladrón.



Acaba usted de definir el socialismo

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 23:25 ----------




Ramonmo dijo:


> Me parece que no lo comprende: si esos resultados son ciertos *usted no prefiere nada*.



Por qué?? Acaso no somos nosotros nuestras neuronas? Por qué habla de ellas como un ente externo a nuestra persona??


----------



## RuntimeException (2 Oct 2014)

Tengo un par de preguntas que me quedaron sin respuesta de mis tiempos de aferrimo liberal.


Te hechas la siesta, cuando despiertas, encuentras que todo el terreno que rodea, los dos metros cuadrados donde te has dormido, han pasado a ser propiedad de alguien que no te quiere dejar salir.

Por supuesto, como vivimos en Robarthlandia el aire que está por encima y la tierra por debajo también tienen dueño.

En definitiva y resumiendo, estás encerrado en dos metros cúbicos rodeado por todos lados de propiedad impenetrable e inviolable.


Supuesto dos, encuentro una persona que está apunto de morir de inanición, le ofrezco un plato de arroz a cambio de que "firme usted aquí", lo que el pobre diablo firma especifica que tendrá que obedecer durante toda su vida lo que le diga yo. El fulano, que concede a ese plato de arroz un valor marginal subjetivo igual al de su vida, acepta para no morir.


Entiendo que estos dos sujetos, el "preso" y el "esclavo" no se han visto coaccionados mediante la violencia física (ni hay amenaza de ello), por lo tanto, con una definición negativa de la libertad, son perfectamente libres. Mucho más que alguien que tubiera que financiar una educación pública. (donde si se ve coaccionada la libertad negativa del contribuyente)

¿Eso es así? ¿Estamos todos deacuerdo con esto?


----------



## Lumpen (2 Oct 2014)

Cuando posees algo el precio que pagas es tu libertad, ergo ¿Si quieres libertad para que quieres poseer algo que no es tuyo?.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Feb 2015)

Sobre la necesidad de un proceso constituyente.

Aquello fue una Carta Otorgada por el aparato de poder franquista con la bendición de Santiago Carrillo Solares, que harto de pasear por las moquetas de las cortes comunistas europeas decidió que ya era hora de pasearse por la ibéricas. El PSOE no existía prácticamente y se reinventó a medida del nuevo régimen para mantener una izquierda que lo legitimara, porque el franquismo fue el padre del R78 pero la izquierda la madre . Nadie eligió a los redactores de la llamada C78 y se presentó a los españoles como única alternativa a la dictadura. 

El texto consagra una partidocracia, que no democracia, en la que unos pocos partidos imponen listas de empleados elegidas por cada jefe de filas y se perpetúan en el poder escoltados por partiditos satélites que aseguren una mayoria de izquierdas o derechas con más o menos nacionalismo perférico, lo que permite dirigir desde una sola mesa y con un solo botoncito al Ejecutivo (Gobierno), al Legislativo (Parlamento) y a las cúpulas del poder Judicial (gobierno y altos tribunales) para tener controlada la legalidad desde su redacción hasta su ejecución, todo ello coronado por ese engendro llamado Contitucional, sellando hasta la última grieta.

Se votó en referendum como previamente se había hecho repetidamente con diferentes propuestas de Paco, lo que demuestra que tampoco el general nos coló nada y también daría una entidad democrática al régimen del Movimiento ¿no?

Porque el problema de la democracia, como casi todo, es de conceptos. ¿El acto de votar define por sí mismo a una democracia?

Cuando se pueda hablar de todo esto en las tertulias de Inda&Pablemos entonces posiblemente empezará a cambiar algo de verdad.

*
Sisebuto
*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/536533-necesidad-de-proceso-constituyente.html


----------



## Raulisimo (12 May 2015)

Recordemos que PODEMOS, como todo movimiento socialista, se aleja todo lo posible en su propia concepción ideológica de todo libertarismo.

Saludos y buena suerte.


----------



## Raulisimo (20 May 2015)

La búsqueda de una tercera vía entre colectivismo y liberalismo es constante. Y por lo menos se asienta en un principio de la bioeconomía: un subsistema no puede regular un sistema que lo engloba. En este marco se plantean varias propuestas, con muchos puntos de encuentro y a veces disensos internos fuertes, como el decrecimiento y «la descolonización del imaginario colectivo» (Latouche, 2008), la prosperidad sin crecimiento (Jackson, 2011), el “New Deal” verde (4) que preconiza —desde una visión neo-keynesiana que emula el New Deal de Roosevelt para salir de la crisis de 1930— una fuerte inversión en la seguridad energética, las infraestructuras que reducen las emisiones de carbono, las “industrias ambientales” y la protección ecológica, o una “economía verde” que a través de una economía plural con mercado (y no «de mercado») alcanza el decrecimiento de la huella ecológica, no cae en la trampa del efecto rebote y garantiza la igualdad y la solidaridad (Canfin, 2006). En todos los casos, los postulados ecologistas en materia económica intenta ir más allá tanto de la lógica del mercado como de la lógica público-estatal a través por ejemplo de la «economía solidaria y social», (Lipietz, 2002), de la relocalización de la economía (y sus proyectos asociados: monedas locales, bancos de tiempo, circuitos cortos de consumo y producción como los grupos de consumo, cooperativas de energía o de vivienda, etc.), de la «economía de la gratuidad» (Gorz, 1997) y del refuerzo de los proyectos cooperativos y comunitarios (es decir por ejemplo la gestión de lo común, que no se puede confundir con la defensa de lo público-estatal). Por último, al criticar la sociedad industrial del trabajo asalariado y la huida hacia delante del productivismo a través del triángulo «producción, empleo, consumo» (Roustang, 2003), el ecologismo —aunque no de forma unánime—(5) cuestiona la meta del pleno empleo en clara contradicción no sólo con el capitalismo dominante sino también con muchos de los planteamientos de los sindicatos y los movimientos de izquierdas tradicionales y mayoritarios. Esta crítica a la sociedad del trabajo subyace también en la voluntad de reducir la jornada laboral y repartir el trabajo, o de desconectar de manera más o menos radical la renta y la contribución productiva. De esta manera se puede explicar que las formaciones ecologistas están en la primera fila de las fuerzas políticas que han mostrado en los países industrializados un interés manifiesto —lo que no significa consenso interno— por la renta básica de ciudadanía universal e incondicional (Parijs y Vanderborght, 2006: 115-118).

F. Marcellesi

Â¿Es la ecologÃ­a polÃ­tica de izquierdas? - EQUO ASTURIAS / ASTURIES


----------



## santuario (28 Jul 2015)

Desde la simpatía hacia el libertarismo, os pregunto. ¿No existe un condicionamiento natural -el miedo- que impide la existencia de sociedades libres?. Puede que el Estado sea una realidad casi invencible, un especialista en aprovechar las debilidades humanas para crecer a su costa capaz de imantar la necesidad patológica de poder de los pocos con el miedo a la libertad de los muchos. Porque es mirar al pasado y no encuentrar muchos motivos para el optimismo, la verdad.

En un post anterior se planteaba la cuestión de si se pueden compatibilizar sentimientos de izquierda y liberales. La pregunta que yo me hago es si se puede ser escéptico con la condición humana y terner esperanza en una sociedad de libertad, por mucho que se crea en ella.


----------



## Jjboss (28 Jul 2015)

santuario dijo:


> Desde la simpatía hacia el libertarismo, os pregunto. ¿No existe un condicionamiento natural -el miedo- que impide la existencia de sociedades libres?. Puede que el Estado sea una realidad casi invencible, un especialista en aprovechar las debilidades humanas para crecer a su costa capaz de imantar la necesidad patológica de poder de los pocos con el miedo a la libertad de los muchos. Porque es mirar al pasado y no encuentrar muchos motivos para el optimismo, la verdad.
> 
> En un post anterior se planteaba la cuestión de si se pueden compatibilizar sentimientos de izquierda y liberales. La pregunta que yo me hago es si se puede ser escéptico con la condición humana y terner esperanza en una sociedad de libertad, por mucho que se crea en ella.




Condicionamiento natural es conservadurismo, el ser humano es conservador por naturaleza ansia la seguridad y la obtiene de lo ya conocido.

Por otro lado una educación estatista durante mas de 70 años, dirigida a mantener el estatus quo con el regimen de franco primero y el constitucional después, donde te enseñaban a pensar con Aristoteles y Platon, Rousseau incluso se llego a leer a Marx, pero no aprendías el pensamiento de Nietzsche, no conocías a Bastiat, hayek o Von Mises.

Decía Jean-Jacques Rousseau que "el hombre es bueno por naturaleza", y la social democracia bebe de su obra el contrato social, no veo que si el ser humano es bueno para uno no lo sera para otro.
Piensa de todas formas que las sociedades mas avanzadas el indice de criminalidad (crímenes con daños a terceros) es muy bajo y se reduce cada año, es la percepción de una parte interesada a la inseguridad la que provoca miedo para reducir la libertad, piensa el terrorismo, con menos muertes al año que por accidentes de trafico los medios controlados por el estado lo presentan como lo peor, provocando miedo y aceptando perdidas de libertades fundamentales, o la viogen con menos muertes al año que por accidentes domesticos han dibujado al hombre como diablo al que hay que someter y humillar.


----------



## santuario (28 Jul 2015)

Jjboss dijo:


> Condicionamiento natural es conservadurismo, el ser humano es conservador por naturaleza ansia la seguridad y la obtiene de lo ya conocido.
> 
> Por otro lado una educación estatista durante mas de 70 años, dirigida a mantener el estatus quo con el regimen de franco primero y el constitucional después, donde te enseñaban a pensar con Aristoteles y Platon, Rousseau incluso se llego a leer a Marx, pero no aprendías el pensamiento de Nietzsche, no conocías a Bastiat, hayek o Von Mises.
> 
> ...



Las armas del estado para dominar voluntades son claras, desde la socialización estatista de los niños hasta la sumisión de los viejos vía prestaciones. Pero voy más allá, o mejor, más adentro. No pregunto tanto por la política del miedo a la que tú apuntas en la parte final de tu post y que es cierta, sino por la tendencia humana a buscar soluciones milagrosas en otros. Llámalo conservadurismo (efecto) o llámalo miedo (causa). 

Se puede percibir y racionalizar el gregarismo humano de maneras diferentes. Podemos verlo como algo positivo, como condición sine qua non en la que crecer individualmente a partir del intercambio de experiencias recíprocas, siempre dentro de los principios de no agresión al individuo y a la propiedad. Pero también hay un aspecto más siniestro, y es la facilidad con la que el personal se convierte en cordero y es pastoreado por otros, a cambio de una supuesta seguridad frente a la incertidumbre del futuro; de ese negocio sólo surge la coerción de la libertad y la seguridad miserable del vasallo. Ambos extremos son teóricamente posibles, pero tengo la impresión de que la historia sugiere que prevalece e impera el segundo.


----------



## Jjboss (28 Jul 2015)

santuario dijo:


> Las armas del estado para dominar voluntades son claras, desde la socialización estatista de los niños hasta la sumisión de los viejos vía prestaciones. Pero voy más allá, o mejor, más adentro. No pregunto tanto por la política del miedo a la que tú apuntas en la parte final de tu post y que es cierta, sino por *la tendencia humana a buscar soluciones milagrosas en otros*. Llámalo conservadurismo (efecto) o llámalo miedo (causa).
> 
> Se puede percibir y racionalizar el gregarismo humano de maneras diferentes. Podemos verlo como algo positivo, como condición sine qua non en la que crecer individualmente a partir del intercambio de experiencias recíprocas, siempre dentro de los principios de no agresión al individuo y a la propiedad. Pero también hay un aspecto más siniestro, y es la facilidad con la que el personal se convierte en cordero y es pastoreado por otros, a cambio de una supuesta seguridad frente a la incertidumbre del futuro; de ese negocio sólo surge la coerción de la libertad y la seguridad miserable del vasallo. Ambos extremos son teóricamente posibles, pero tengo la impresión de que la historia sugiere que prevalece e impera el segundo.




Hay entramos en temas psicológicos y filosóficos en los que poco te puedo decir, quizá el hombre acepta sus limitaciones y espera la solución milagrosa que resuelva los problemas que el no puede, entra el concepto de la Fe, los religiosos y estados piden Fe ciega, y en nombre de esa Fe se han cometido las mayores atrocidades.

Siempre hubo mesías, los sigue habiendo y seguro seguirán apareciendo, habrá pastores por que siempre habrá borregos.

Pero en todas las épocas siempre hubo gente que fue mas allá de la Fe, se supero el tribalismo, el feudalismo, el comunismo, el fascismo, se esta superando el cristianismo, y se superara la democracia por el libertarismo,
y pasara como paso con todos, los primeros serán tachados por locos, cuando crezcan se les hará un vacio con la esperanza de que desaparezca, si sigue creciendo se les perseguirá como elementos peligrosos, un pequeño grupo conseguirá imponerse en algún territorio, sera reconocido como una evolucion y pronto llegara su grupo de borregos. En el futuro el libertarismo sera una nueva Fe para los borregos y rechazara la siguiente evolución.


----------



## LOCA DELIROIDE (28 Jul 2015)

En España muchos fachas se hacen llamar "liberales", simplemente como gentuza con cuentas en Suiza y contratos a dedo con la administración pública. Rizan el rizo todavía más, y en vez de "libegales" se autodenominan: "libertarios". Con dos huevos. No son sino despojos fachosos como Especulanza o Granados.


----------



## Carlx (28 Jul 2015)

¿Sólo un indocumentado puede utilizar el término libertario fuera del anarquismo?. 

De lo que se habla en este hilo es del neoliberalismo, o sea la Sociedad Mont Pelerin, Rothbard, las escuelas austriaca y de Chicago, Rand, ..etc,etc. Reegan, Tatcher, Greenspan, Hoppe..., etc

Un saludo
Carlx

---------- Post added 28-jul-2015 at 21:23 ----------

Si me estoy muriendo de sed, la única fuente está en propiedad de un neoliberal y me quiere cobrar un dinero que no tengo, que impera su derecho a su propiedad privada o mi derecho a proteger mi cuerpo?

Un saludo
Carlx

---------- Post added 28-jul-2015 at 21:28 ----------

¿Quien legitima la propiedad en una sociedad nneoliberal

¿En el caso de llegar a una sociedad neoliberal-libertariana perfecta se van a revisar todos los contratos de propiedad para ver si son legítimos?

Un saludo
Carlx


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (28 Jul 2015)

Me niego a que la propiedad y el comercio hayan secuestrado lo que significa el individuo y la libertad.


----------



## Carlx (28 Jul 2015)

¿Todo individuo tiene derecho al fruto de su propio esfuerzo?

Defender eso y a la vez el Capitalismo donde el 95% de la población mundial alquilan su capacidad de trabajar a los propietarios que son los que se quedan con los frutos del esfuerzo del trabajador es RIDÍCULO?

Algo falla ahí no? Donde está el truco?

Un saludo
Carlx

---------- Post added 28-jul-2015 at 21:36 ----------

Llamar a lo que escribió Rand filosofía es demencial...

Un saludo
Carlx

---------- Post added 28-jul-2015 at 21:39 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> En mi opinión es un tema que no da para mucho debate. ¿Quien en su sano juicio, cuando se le plantea el "problema" de la libertad individual, se opone a ella? Solo fascistas y marxistas consecuentes. El 90% de la población asume que la libertad individual es un bien que debe prevalecer por encima de casi cualquier otro, en casi cualquier circunstancia.
> 
> Dado que la política no permite que esto sea así, es evidente que hay un desfase entre las leyes y lo que piensa ese 99% de la población, a la que si se le conduce amigablemente en un debate, termina asumiendo completamente los ideales libertarios.
> 
> ...



Una persona sólo es libre cuando tiene sus necesidades materiales cubiertas.

En cuando a los derechos individuales que por tanto son sociales pues si, cuantos más mejor

Un saludo
Carlx


----------



## Todos somos ETA (28 Jul 2015)

Carlx dijo:


> ¿Todo individuo tiene derecho al fruto de su propio esfuerzo?



Por supuesto.

Por eso el único modelo social emancipador es el comunismo. Y lo llamo comunismo como lo podría llamar anarquismo. El nombre es lo de menos, lo que importa es que se sustente en la no existencia de clases y la no explotación de trabajo ajeno. 

El liberal más perfecto de la historia fue Marx.


----------



## sisebuto (28 Jul 2015)

Carlx dijo:


> ¿Todo individuo tiene derecho al fruto de su propio esfuerzo?
> 
> Defender eso y a la vez el Capitalismo donde el 95% de la población mundial alquilan su capacidad de trabajar a los propietarios que son los que se quedan con los frutos del esfuerzo del trabajador es RIDÍCULO?
> 
> ...



El truco interesante averiguable es cómo conseguir el mayor bienestar económico y social para una comunidad humana. No basta con denunciar las imperfeciones del mundo, como suele hacerse, sino en dar soluciones. El esfuerzo de un trabajador no es proporcional al valor del bien creado porque intervienen otros factores no medibles en calorías musculares consumidas ni duración de la tarea. Es la tecnología la que marca la diferencia, la cual no surge mayormente del sudor sino del ingenio y el ahorro humanos. Medios de producción, capital: Capitalismo. Si él no hay progreso económico. Y no hay más, camarada. Ahora podremos discutir como crear una economía capitalizada, si con propiedad privada o sin ella; o partir de un capitalismo burgués después expropiable y colectivizable, que es lo que proponía Marx, considerando el capitalismo como el punto de partida de la revolución. 

Que el mundo es imperfecto, que somos mortales, que hay injusticias, que no queremos guerras, que viva el amor universal... vale. Las visiones lúcidas adolescentes sobre los defectos del mundo deben servir para solucionar problemas reales en la madurez, no para acomodarse en ellas.


----------



## LOCA DELIROIDE (28 Jul 2015)

Lo que no es rentable pero da un servicio público importante, como una parada de tren en un pueblo o las asistencia a personas mayores q no pueden permitirse algo privado, ¿quién lo va a realizar? ¿Endesa, elcorteinglés?


----------



## Todos somos ETA (29 Jul 2015)

sisebuto dijo:


> Es la tecnología la que marca la diferencia, la cual no surge mayormente del sudor sino del ingenio y el ahorro humanos. Medios de producción, capital: Capitalismo. Si él no hay progreso económico. Y no hay más, camarada. Ahora podremos discutir como crear una economía capitalizada, si con propiedad privada o sin ella; o partir de un capitalismo burgués después expropiable y colectivizable, que es lo que proponía Marx, considerando el capitalismo como el punto de partida de la revolución.



Correcto, el nacimiento del capitalismo fue un paso de gigante, una auténtica revolución progresista en su día.

Desde que, para mantenerlo vivo, se requiere expulsar del sistema a tres cuartas partes de la humanidad o fabricar islas de basura de miles de kilómetros cuadrados en medio del Pacífico, tratar de venderlo como sistema emancipador produce carcajadas.

Una cosa puede ser útil y eficaz en un determinado período histórico y después dejar de serlo. De hecho, es el capitalismo quien más está haciendo por retrotraernos a épocas neo-feudales. Y la única entidad que aun podría servir de contrapeso (cosa que no hace hoy en día) ante los desmanes de la corporatocracia internacional, el Estado, es el blanco de todas las iras del liberalismo político e ideológico.

Marx era un liberal que entendía que la rueda nunca deja de girar. Quienes hoy se dicen liberales no son más que conservadores económicos. Luego, con llenarse la boca con las libertades individuales lo arreglan todo. Pero ¿qué libertad tiene quien no encuentra trabajo para acceder a nada? 

Y ahora decidme que un mercado no intervenido tiende al pleno empleo y ya me cago.


----------



## Carlx (29 Jul 2015)

Joder Chomsky os respondió a los neoliberales mejor que podria hacerlo nadie...

¿Alguna respuesta "liberal" a la entrevista de Chomsky que subieron en este hilo?

¿O directamente fin del hilo y del libertarianismo?

Un saludo
Carlx


----------



## MariaL. (29 Jul 2015)

Caladan dijo:


> Arriba le han explicado la diferencia. En todo caso, la comparación de la llegada del hombre a la luna con la construcción del Ave a Galicia es perfecta a efectos ejemplificadores de dedicar dineros públicos a eventos que poco tienen de beneficio público real. Bueno, en el primer caso resultaron algunos descubrimientos de interés y algún avance científico.



Ya Castelao, entonces, hizo un texto muy interesante sobre las problemas que le traen a Galicia el no tener una buena red ferroviaria. Nuestra geografía, no nos une al resto de España y los problemas del transporte nos aleja más. Ninguna sociedad puede prosperar si está aislada.

Dio igual, no hubo forma de modernizar el transporte ferroviario y ahora por una extraña razón, se le ha dado a los catalanes, la manía de que no tenemos que poder modernizarla.

Hasta los franceses, nos están gritando que usemos la red ferroviaria para todo y la modernicemos, que sin eso no hay despegue!!!!! :abajo:

En cambio parece que otros gastos, como la obra faraónica de Fraga para la cultura, parece que no ha tenido ningún problema y les parece una gran inversión como otras muchas, donde ni sus constructores pueden justificar el dinero invertido y ni siquiera han sido acabadas por salirse del presupuesto inicial

---------- Post added 29-jul-2015 at 09:08 ----------




SUEVO dijo:


> En la verdadera España, cada municipio, provincia o comunidad decidiría que inversiones le interesan. Por ejemplo Zamora podría decidir que quiere un ave hacia Vigo, pero necesitaría el apoyo de Orense y el de Vigo. Si todas estan de acuerdo, adelante. Si no, no. Y se pondrían las estaciones en el CENTRO de las ciudades que es donde son útiles.



Ya lo hace Portugal, Galicia es más portuguesa que española, en cuanto a sus intereses económicos. Incluso ha formado una euroregión que ha sido interesentasíma para los intereses gallegos y gran parte de su progreso se debe a ello, con el norte de Portugal (la llamada portugaliza)
Pero, Portugal sabe aprovechar esto, para dar y frenar, por ejemplo gastando más en la comunicación entre Lisboa y Madrid, que no tienen nada que aportarse en lugar de Vigo-Oporto. Por qué? porque sabe que ella está más avanzada que Vigo y por tanto puede entrar en competencia con boleto ganador, Madrid no le preocupa.
No es culpa de los portugueses, es culpa de la Xunta, que no hace las inversiones que tiene que hacer, que conste, pero esa cooperación no es tan libre e interesante como la quieres poner. Ahora supongamos que ocurre entre dos tierras mas diferenciadas, que es lo que ocurre por ejemplo, en las relaciones USA Africa


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jul 2015)




----------



## sisebuto (29 Jul 2015)

Carlx dijo:


> Joder Chomsky os respondió a los neoliberales mejor que podria hacerlo nadie...
> 
> ¿Alguna respuesta "liberal" a la entrevista de Chomsky que subieron en este hilo?
> 
> ...



_*Noam Chomsky sobre la sociedad anarquista*_

La entrevista es sobre el anarquismo y etá llena de ideas tan interesantes como debatibles, siempre especulando con historia contrafactual. Por ejemplo imaginando un final feliz para la revolución anarquista española de los 30 si no se hubiese interrumpido por el levantamiento militar.

Mi opinión es que que el socialismo voluntario o anarquismo sería la única vía real socialista al construirse sobre una ética personal y no sobre la ganancia fácil de la apropiación ajena desde el Estado que tan fácimente suscita adhesiones, porque al ignorar ese protagonismo y compromiso individual en la socialización económica y sustituirlo por la imposición de un poder estatal lo único que se ha conseguido, y se hará, son las conocidas dictaduras abominables con la tropa proletaria saltando muros.


----------



## LOCA DELIROIDE (29 Jul 2015)

Sin estado, quién da servicio a lo que no es rentable pero imprescindible para la sociedad? Los comedores sociales están subvencionados, así como Cáritas, la ley dependencia, transporte público a pequeñas poblaciones etc..


----------



## sisebuto (29 Jul 2015)

LOCA DELIROIDE dijo:


> *Sin estado, quién da servicio a lo que no es rentable pero imprescindible para la sociedad?* Los comedores sociales están subvencionados, así como Cáritas, la ley dependencia, transporte público a pequeñas poblaciones etc..



¿Y eso cómo se come, cómo puede no ser rentable lo que es imprescindible? 

A no ser que te refieras a prodigios estatales imprescindibles como éste: *El tranvía de Jaén, que costó 120 millones, se convierte en aparcamiento*


----------



## Carlx (30 Jul 2015)

sisebuto dijo:


> _*Noam Chomsky sobre la sociedad anarquista*_
> 
> La entrevista es sobre el anarquismo y etá llena de ideas tan interesantes como debatibles, siempre especulando con historia contrafactual. Por ejemplo imaginando un final feliz para la revolución anarquista española de los 30 si no se hubiese interrumpido por el levantamiento militar.
> 
> Mi opinión es que que el socialismo voluntario o anarquismo sería la única vía real socialista al construirse sobre una ética personal y no sobre la ganancia fácil de la apropiación ajena desde el Estado que tan fácimente suscita adhesiones, porque al ignorar ese protagonismo y compromiso individual en la socialización económica y sustituirlo por la imposición de un poder estatal lo único que se ha conseguido, y se hará, son las conocidas dictaduras abominables con la tropa proletaria saltando muros.



Si, pero en la entrevista critica la libertad liberal y el capitalismo, me gustaría leer las respuestas de los liberales de este foro.
Yo ya había leído esa entrevista y estoy de acuerdo con el en casi todo, bueno, es que yo ideológicamente estoy con el, soy socialista libertario, más anarco sindicalista que anarco colectivista o comunista. Aunque por supuesto creo que la escuela marxista es la base intelectual de todo socialista, a nivel político no estoy de acuerdo con el leninismo en muchas cosas.

Por supuesto reniego del capitalismo de Estado o del Régimen burocrático de la URSS, Cuba, China, .. ,etc

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 00:06 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> Un pequeño apunte. En buena medida es tal como dices, pero hay una función de los mercados de valores que es buena para la economía real.
> 
> Las empresas obtienen financiación para sus proyectos vendiendo acciones, en competencia con otras empresas que hacen lo mismo. Los ahorradores "prestan" el dinero a cambio de derechos sobre la empresa (dividendos por ejemplo). Las empresas pueden financiar proyectos que si son rentables devuelven parte de los beneficios a los accionistas.
> 
> ...




Pero no habíamos quedado que los beneficios se los tiene que llevar el que se los trabaja.

¿Que trabajo hacen los accionistas?, ¿los beneficios deberían de ir para todos los que participan en el proceso de producción no?

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 00:12 ----------




Raulisimo dijo:


> Conceptos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero vamos a ver que nos estás volviendo loco, ¿tú eres socialista anarquista como todos estos puntos que pusiste en este mensaje o procapitalista neoliberal/libertariano?

*Joder macho es que son posiciones filosóficas, ideológicas, sociales, éticas y económicas totalmente contrarias.*

A ver si te aclaras...

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 00:14 ----------




I. de A. dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que eres libre de decir tonterías y lo demuestras.
> Y claro que un sistema, hecho por personas, puede tener un fin; los sistemas se hacen con un fin. El liberalismo tiene un "fin" falso, de propaganda, que es la libertad, etc; y un fin verdadero: la riqueza etc.
> ¿Qué diablos no entiendes?
> Y citaré lo que me dé la gana.
> Tú, a tus paparruchas.



Kikepm el que está siempre atacando al Estado como algo abstracto dice ahora que no son los sistemas sino las personas...

Hay que querer a los libegales joder, ...., son un mar de contradicciones y tan simpáticos...

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 00:18 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> Un fin falso por que tu lo digas majete. Pues tampoco. Que a ti no te guste no significa que el liberalismo no sea una ideología honesta. Solo que a ti no te gusta, y no dirás nada bueno de ella.



Es falso que el liberalismo defienda la libertad de los individuos, a lo sumo defiende la libertad de algunos individuos, en este caso los propietarios de medios de producción.

Porque en el modo de producción que defiende el liberalismo, o sea el Capitalismo la mayoría de los individuos sólo tienen la "libertad" de escoger a que amo-empresario servir. La otra opción que tiene como "libertad " de elección es morirse de hambre

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 00:24 ----------




-TSG- dijo:


> En mi opinión el problema principal del liberalismo es que parte de una concepción erronea de la naturaleza humana y por tanto de la sociedad humana y a partir de ahí llega a toda una serie de conclusiones e interpretaciones erroneas por su visión individualista del hombre.



Pues si, más claro agua.

El ser humano lo es por ser un ser social, lo que nos hace humanos es que vivimos en sociedad.

Esa distinción entre individuo y sociedad que hacen los liberales es antinatural como demuestran los antropólogos.

Otra cosa sería hablar de la esfera privada de un individuo y su esfera social, pero sin esas distinciones tan drásticas y erróneas que cometen los neoliberales.

Después también su iusnaturalismo es un gran error, no existe el derecho natural.

A partir de ahí todo el resto de su argumentación es erróneo como tú dices. Los socialistas marxistas y los socialistas libertarios lo resuelven todo de una manera mucho más ajustada a la realidad a nivel intelectual.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 00:27 ----------




Nefersen dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/370339-control-totalitario-internet-entrevista-assange.html
> 
> Os invito a leer esta interesante entrevista, a aquellos que quieran conocer la cárcel del pensamiento (y la esclavitud) a la que pretenden condenarnos el el estatalismo totalitario que hoy predican por igual izquierdas y derechas.



Los que defendemos la libertad real, o sea la libertad republicana, la de Aristóteles, la de Marx, la de tantos otros, o sea que un ser humano sólo es libre si tiene todas sus necesidades materiales cubiertas no tenemos porque ser estatalistas.

Es más los anarquistas estamos en contra de cualquier tipo de totalitarismo, en contra de la coacción y la imposición por jerarquía.

Pero no sólo en cuanto al Estado, sino también con las empresas capitalistas, que son lo más anti libertad que existe.


----------



## kikepm (30 Jul 2015)

Carlx dijo:


> Pero no habíamos quedado que los beneficios se los tiene que llevar el que se los trabaja.
> 
> ¿Que trabajo hacen los accionistas?, ¿los beneficios deberían de ir para todos los que participan en el proceso de producción no?



Los trabajadores reciben salarios, a cambio de su trabajo. 

Los accionistas reciben los beneficios empresariales, a cambio de su propiedad.

El estado roba a todos los anteriores, a cambio de NADA. Roba a los asalariados en torno al 65% del producto de su trabajo.

Ahora legitima tu esta absurda ecuación, te parece mal y cuestionas que los propietarios se queden con el beneficio empresarial, pero te corres de gusto si el estado roba a todos y se queda con su mordida, para pagar políticos, sindicalistas, confederaciones de empresarios, sobres, salarios de Carromeros, etc.

La posición irracional e injusta es la tuya.
*
Algo no cuadra con la legitimación a ultranza del estado por parte de un marxista.* sabiendo todos como sabemos donde se va el dinero que el estado nos roba.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 01:57 ----------




Carlx dijo:


> Es falso que el liberalismo defienda la libertad de los individuos, a lo sumo defiende la libertad de algunos individuos, en este caso los propietarios de medios de producción.
> 
> Porque en el modo de producción que defiende el liberalismo, o sea el Capitalismo la mayoría de los individuos sólo tienen la "libertad" de escoger a que amo-empresario servir. La otra opción que tiene como "libertad " de elección es morirse de hambre



Y la alternativa a la elección limitada del liberalismo, que se basa en acuerdos voluntarios entre las partes, ¿es crear un estado que roba a todo dios mediante la coacción, del que nadie puede escapar y que sirve para pagar a todos los ladrones que viven de puta madre a costa de la mayoría de trabajadores y pequeños empresarios?

Anda que lo tuyo empieza a ser grave, háztelo mirar.


----------



## Carlx (30 Jul 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Cómo pasaríamos en España del DESGOBIERNO actual al SIN-GOBIERNO?



Te recomiendo poner la etiqueta spoiler cuando subas textos largos, es mucho más cómodo para seguir los hilos

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 01:20 ----------




sisebuto dijo:


> El esfuerzo de un trabajador no es proporcional al valor del bien creado porque intervienen otros factores no medibles en calorías musculares consumidas ni duración de la tarea. Es la tecnología la que marca la diferencia, la cual no surge mayormente del sudor sino del ingenio y el ahorro humanos. Medios de producción, capital: Capitalismo. Si él no hay progreso económico. Y no hay más, camarada.



El esfuerzo intelectual y físico de los que participan en el proceso de producción, eso está claro.

Por otro lado la tecnología o los bienes de capital no son más que productos de fases productivas anteriores, o sea gasto de energía intelectual y física humana.

Si los liberales clásicos decían que los individuos tienen derecho a poseer todo aquello producido con su trabajo es una clara contradicción con el Capitalismo, donde unos pocos son los propietarios de los medios de producción, que no necesariamente participan en la producción de bienes o servicios en ellos mientras la mayoría de los que participan en esta producción lo hacen por un salario de subsistencia en pago al alquiler de su fuerza de trabajo.

El Duque de Alba posee las tierras de media España, nadie de su familia las trabajó núnca, como explicáis esa contradicción los neoliberales?

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 01:25 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> Los trabajadores reciben salarios, a cambio de su trabajo.
> 
> Los accionistas reciben los beneficios empresariales, a cambio de su propiedad.
> 
> ...




Que te hace suponer que yo quiero más Estado?

Me imagino que sabes lo que pensaba Marx del Estado no?

Y lo que piensan los anarquistas?

Pues yo me considero ideológicamente anarquista e intelectualmente seguidor de la escuela marxista, o sea anti el Estado de Derecho Liberal en el que vivimos, anti toda organización autoritaria y jerárquica.

Y por tanto anti Capitalista, porque el Capitalismo es autoritarismo, coacción, un dolar un voto


En cuanto a los accionistas, ..., ¿que beneficios empresariales?, si estos salen del trabajo intelectual y físico de los que participan en los procesos de producción y según el liberalismo clásico estos beneficios deberían de ir para los productores no para los que desde el salón de su casa apretan una tecla del ordenador para dar órdenes de compra y venta sin importarles una mierda lo que se está haciendo en esa empresa y mucho menos las personas que están implicadas en esa producción.

Es auténticamente perversa la sociedad capitalista


----------



## Desconocido (30 Jul 2015)

Carlx dijo:


> Y por tanto anti Capitalista, porque el Capitalismo es autoritarismo, coacción, un dolar un voto



Madre mía. Capital = estimación a precio de mercado de los bienes = intercambio LIBRE.


----------



## Jjboss (30 Jul 2015)

Carlx dijo:


> El Duque de Alba posee las tierras de media España, nadie de su familia las trabajó núnca, como explicáis esa contradicción los neoliberales?






La Duque de Alba no era liberal, y sus títulos y posesiones son fruto de una decisión estatal, en este caso un Rey.





Carlx dijo:


> Y por tanto anti Capitalista, porque el Capitalismo es autoritarismo, coacción, un dolar un voto
> 
> 
> En cuanto a los accionistas, ..., ¿que beneficios empresariales?, si estos salen del trabajo intelectual y físico de los que participan en los procesos de producción y según el liberalismo clásico estos beneficios deberían de ir para los productores no para los que desde el salón de su casa apretan una tecla del ordenador para dar órdenes de compra y venta sin importarles una mierda lo que se está haciendo en esa empresa y mucho menos las personas que están implicadas en esa producción.
> ...



No usas correctamente la palabra capitalismo, le das un significado diferente que los liberales y así es muy difícil debatir, lo que tu llamas capitalismo para mi es libre mercado, si el mercado es libre no hay coacción, 1 dolar un voto por tanto seria el mayor concepto de democracia, por que todos los días estas votando sobre todas las decisiones que tomas.

Los beneficios empresariales salen del esfuerzo y del rendimiento del capital, con ejemplos se ve mejor:

pongamos a un camionero, para trabajar se necesita un conductor y un camión, para adquirir un camión hay que acumular riqueza (capital) la forma de acumular riqueza es con esfuerzo.

1º caso: empresa contrata chófer: la empresa vende un servicio de transporte, el dinero cobrado se divide en tres partes, pagar esfuerzos del chófer, pagar bienes de producción (camión), el rendimiento de los bienes de producción (camión).

2º caso: chófer autónomo: el chófer vende sus servicios, igualemente lo divide en tres partes, cobra el esfuerzo de su trabajo, amortiza los bienes de producción, y cobra por los rendimientos del capital. 

Si fuera solo por el autónomo podría bastarle el esfuerzo de su trabajo para vivir con lo que para llevar mercancía de A a B igual le sirve un camión nuevo que uno viejo o una carreta de bueyes.

En cambio una empresa cuanto mejor sean los bienes de producción mayor es el beneficio, por lo cual existe incentivo por mejorar los bienes y para ello es necesario capital.

De todo esto concluimos que no es que no sea necesario el capital para vivir, pero el capital ha sido la consecuencia de que vivamos como lo hacemos hoy, de lo contrario estaríamos en las cavernas.

Puedes ver como estados comunistas como la Urss, China, etc.. , deben dejar a un lado el ideal marxista debido al atraso que suponía y termino imperando un capitalismo de estado si no querían quedarse atrás.

De hay podemos decir que el liberalismo dentro de un libre mercado, donde se proteja la propiedad, y con un mínima (o ninguna) apropiación de la renta de los esfuerzos o capital, será una sociedad mucho mas avanzada.


----------



## MariaL. (30 Jul 2015)

Jjboss dijo:


> De todo esto concluimos que no es que no sea necesario el capital para vivir, pero el capital ha sido la consecuencia de que vivamos como lo hacemos hoy, de lo contrario estaríamos en las cavernas.



La tecnología (el despegue tecnológico es anterior al capitalismo, el capitalismo fue la consecuencia de la revolución industrial no al revés) es quien nos dio este nivel de vida (y tampoco exageres antes no estaban en las cavernas).
El capital es la consecuencia del avance tecnológico y esa está en la historia.



> Puedes ver como estados comunistas como la Urss, China, etc.. , deben dejar a un lado el ideal marxista debido al atraso que suponía y termino imperando un capitalismo de estado si no querían quedarse atrás.



Cosa que tampoco es cierta, que lo hicieran mal no es que lo dejaran de lado, te recuerdo que Marx pone unos pasos para llegar al comunismo. Ellos dieron esos pasos. Que fracasó, también en España fracasaron dos repúblicas, implica eso que no debemos intentar una tercera?



> De hay podemos decir que el liberalismo dentro de un libre mercado, donde se proteja la propiedad, y con un mínima (o ninguna) apropiación de la renta de los esfuerzos o capital, será una sociedad mucho mas avanzada.



De ahí sacamos que a medida que aumenta la propiedad privada se produce mayor consumo y mayor destroce del planeta.
puesto que estamos en un punto, de destroce donde ya es tremendamente preocupantes y puesto que no se le ve a la tecnología que pueda aportar solución a esto a corto plazo, lo que se desprende, es que tenemos que cambiar el modelo económico abandonando el capitalismo y buscando otros sistemas alternativos que den soluciones a los problemas no los agraven.


----------



## Carlx (30 Jul 2015)

Desconocido dijo:


> Madre mía. Capital = estimación a precio de mercado de los bienes = intercambio LIBRE.



Otro al que le señalan la luna y sólo ve el dedo;

https://rolandoastarita.wordpress.com/2011/05/25/argumento-sencillo-sobre-la-explotacion/

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 11:30 ----------




Jjboss dijo:


> La Duque de Alba no era liberal, y sus títulos y posesiones son fruto de una decisión estatal, en este caso un Rey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estoy esperando respuestas a este argumento antes de seguir;

https://rolandoastarita.wordpress.com/2011/05/25/argumento-sencillo-sobre-la-explotacion/

Por otro lado con el ejemplo del camionero autónomo se demuestra que no se necesitan élites extractoras parasitarias como los Capitalistas para producir.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jul 2015)

¿Qué es eso del "socialismo anarquista" del que habla Carlx?

¿Es como el oxímoron de socialismo libertario?

Qué cosas se inventan estos de PODEMOS. :rolleye:


----------



## Jjboss (30 Jul 2015)

Carlx dijo:


> Otro al que le señalan la luna y sólo ve el dedo;
> 
> Por otro lado con el ejemplo del camionero autónomo se demuestra que no se necesitan élites extractoras parasitarias como los Capitalistas para producir.



Exacto y dentro del modelo liberal puedes desligarte totalmtente de los empresarios si tu lo prefieres y producir tu mismo, o no, lo importante es que tengas libertad para elegir en que modelo quieras vivir.


----------



## MariaL. (30 Jul 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso del "socialismo anarquista" del que habla Carlx?
> 
> ¿Es como el oxímoron de socialismo libertario?
> 
> Qué cosas se inventan estos de PODEMOS. :rolleye:



Ahora es un lío seguir como se definen las cosas, porque liberales se definen como no liberales y se define como socialistas a los conservadores de toda la vida, etc.

Por tanto te digo en mi época. Se llamaba anarquismo socialista a aquel que ponía más énfasis en la sociedad y anarquismo individualistas, cuando se ponía más énfasis en el individuo. Es decir, el que buscaba más la libertad o el que buscaba más la igualdad.


----------



## Desconocido (30 Jul 2015)

Carlx dijo:


> Otro al que le señalan la luna y sólo ve el dedo;
> 
> https://rolandoastarita.wordpress.com/2011/05/25/argumento-sencillo-sobre-la-explotacion/





https://youtu.be/cPrBhM5leX4


----------



## wanamaker (30 Jul 2015)

Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> Ya sé que son preguntas retóricas y que se contestan solas: Nadie. Nadie prestaría esos servicios no rentables pero imprescindibles.
> 
> Pero como ves, el hecho de que NADIE proporcionara esos servicios no es tema de interés en este debate.
> 
> ...



Exactamente igual que en un modelo anarcosocialista (considerando que tal cosa pueda existir).
El problema lo teneis los que no creeis en mas sociedad que la del palo, la de los ejercitos, esto es, solo creeis que la gente se pueda organizar si hay un dictador, que es lo que es en ultima instancia un Estado.

No se como cojones se pudo llamar "socialismo" si los que lo siguen no creen de ninguna manera en la sociedad.

PD: Busca lo que significa la palabra libertad en el diccionario. Nada dice de capacidad. Por enesima vez lo digo.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 17:48 ----------




Carlx dijo:


> ...................................



Tu eres presuntamente comunista. Como se podria dar la ultima etapa del comunismo?


----------



## Carlx (31 Jul 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso del "socialismo anarquista" del que habla Carlx?
> 
> ¿Es como el oxímoron de socialismo libertario?
> 
> Qué cosas se inventan estos de PODEMOS. :rolleye:



Joder macho llevas subiendo textos sobre el anarquismo toda la semana y todavía no te has enterao que el anarquismo es una de las 3 corrientes socialistas de la Primera Internacional.

Jaja, otro que sube textos por subir sin ni siquiera leérselos.



Un saludo
Carlx

---------- Post added 31-jul-2015 at 11:34 ----------




wanamaker dijo:


> Exactamente igual que en un modelo anarcosocialista (considerando que tal cosa pueda existir).
> El problema lo teneis los que no creeis en mas sociedad que la del palo, la de los ejercitos, esto es, solo creeis que la gente se pueda organizar si hay un dictador, que es lo que es en ultima instancia un Estado.
> 
> No se como cojones se pudo llamar "socialismo" si los que lo siguen no creen de ninguna manera en la sociedad.
> ...



Yo no soy comunista, yo soy cada vez más anarquista y sigo la máxima de Bakunin y los anarquistas colectivistas, "de cada cual según sus capacidades a cada cual según su trabajo".

¿El communismo?. Las familias son un buen ejemplo de relación comunista, ahora no se si se podría implementar a toda la sociedad actual.
Hace 10 mil años las tribus humanas tenían un modelo social comunista también

Un saludo
Carlx

---------- Post added 31-jul-2015 at 11:47 ----------




MariaL. dijo:


> Ahora es un lío seguir como se definen las cosas, porque liberales se definen como no liberales y se define como socialistas a los conservadores de toda la vida, etc.
> 
> Por tanto te digo en mi época. Se llamaba anarquismo socialista a aquel que ponía más énfasis en la sociedad y anarquismo individualistas, cuando se ponía más énfasis en el individuo. Es decir, el que buscaba más la libertad o el que buscaba más la igualdad.



No hay ninguna confusión de términos en los libros de historia de las ideas políticas, lo que hay es mucha gente que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla y que suben textos sin nisiquiera leérselos.

El anarquismo o socialismo libertario es una de las corrientes del socialismo. 

Desde Proudhom con su "La propiedad es robo", pasando por Bakunin, Koprotkin, Malatesta o actualmente Chomsky todos son anticapitalistas, todos son socialistas, todos quieren abolir la propiedad privada capitalista y el Estado de Derecho liberal en los que vivimos.

La I Internacional socialista de hecho fue un duro enfrentamiento entre los anarquistas con Bakunin a la cabeza y Marx y los marxistas. Un enfrentamiento entre dos caminos para destruir el Capitalismo.

El anarquismo fue en España donde más se llevó a la práctica y los fascistas se lo cargaron en la Guerra Civil, aunque tampoco los comunistas o el Psoe los apoyaron.

Otra cosa es que en burbuja cada uno cuente su película indocumentada y se les entre a trapo...

Un saludo
Carlx

---------- Post added 31-jul-2015 at 11:49 ----------




Desconocido dijo:


> https://youtu.be/cPrBhM5leX4



Esa clase de Huerta de Choto es patética, no cuenta una verdad, hace una crítica sobre un muñeco de paja. 

En la página de divulgación marxista hay un artículo llamado burradas de un profesor que deja a Huerta de Choto en ridículo

Un saludo
Carlx


----------



## wanamaker (31 Jul 2015)

Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> *Soy estatista*, ya lo dije hace unos mensajes, o sea, que no pienso discutir sobre este tema. La libertad es solo una parte del ser humano y creo que debe ceder una parte de ella por el bien común. Hacer lo que yo quiero sin pensar en los demás, me hace libre a mí, pero no a otros.
> 
> *Y el bien común lo decide el conjunto de la sociedad, no un dictador ni unas élites militares o religiosas. *El bien común no puede ser ninguna dictadura. Es una convención (a partir de unas reglas morales y ahí entraríamos en lo filosófico y lo jurídico) y es lo que la mayoría decide que sea en cada época y momento histórico. Es cambiante, es mutable en ciertos aspectos, porque lo mismo ocurre con las sociedades, que cambian.... Y no hay mucho más.



La historia demuestra lo contrario.
PD: Estas de acuerdo con una atomizacion de los Estados?
Supongo que si, de ser alguien minimamente coherente.


---------- Post added 31-jul-2015 at 17:55 ----------




Carlx dijo:


> Yo no soy comunista, yo soy cada vez más anarquista y sigo la máxima de Bakunin y los anarquistas colectivistas, "de cada cual según sus capacidades a cada cual según su trabajo".
> 
> ¿El communismo?. Las familias son un buen ejemplo de relación comunista, ahora no se si se podría implementar a toda la sociedad actual.
> Hace 10 mil años las tribus humanas tenían un modelo social comunista también
> ...



Estas de acuerdo con la definicion de anarquismo del diccionario, "ausencia de todo poder"?
Para abolir la toda propiedad privada (o solo de los medios de produccion?), sera necesario un poder.


----------



## Raulisimo (31 Jul 2015)

Carlx dijo:


> *Joder* macho llevas subiendo textos sobre el anarquismo toda la semana y todavía no te has enterao que el anarquismo es una de las 3 corrientes socialistas de la Primera Internacional.



Joder macho ¿y tú te lo creíste?

Cuéntanos ¿además de en el "anarcosocialismo" en qué otras fantasías vives?


----------



## Carlx (31 Jul 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Joder macho ¿y tú te lo creíste?
> 
> Cuéntanos ¿además de en el "anarcosocialismo" en qué otras fantasías vives?




Mezclar el anarquismo con el anarcocapitalismo y subir textos explicando el primero para intentar promocionar el segundo es de lo más descojonante que leí en este foro, jaja.

Saludos del anarcocapitalista de Bakunin

Y no es anarcosocialismo, el Socialismo como ideología engloba la socialdemocracia, el comunismo y el anarquismo.

Dentro del anarquismo las principales corrientes son el Mutualismo de Proudhon , el anarcocolectivismo de Bakunin, el anarcocomunismo de Koprotkin y el anarcosindicalismo que a día de hoy defiende Chomsky. Entre otros muchos te pongo algunos de sus referentes. En España donde más se desarrolló el anarquismo fue muy importante Durruti, o la CNT que sigue todavía ahí.

Y el anarcocapitalismo no tiene nada que ver con el anarquismo melón...

Un saludo
Carlx


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (1 Ago 2015)

Carlx dijo:


> *Joder macho llevas subiendo textos sobre el anarquismo toda la semana y todavía no te has enterao que el anarquismo es una de las 3 corrientes socialistas de la Primera Internacional.*
> 
> Jaja, otro que sube textos por subir sin ni siquiera leérselos.
> 
> ...



El socialismo libertario, el comunismo y la otra cuál fue?

---------- Post added 01-ago-2015 at 01:40 ----------




Carlx dijo:


> Lee campeón, así no harías el ridículo en el foro.
> 
> Mezclar el anarquismo con el anarcocapitalismo y subir textos explicando el primero para intentar promocionar el segundo es de lo más descojonante que leí en este foro, jaja.
> 
> ...



Para mí eso es una ideología de derechas, la más contrarrevolucionaria que existe junto al fascismo o izquierda burguesa, pero no entiendo por qué la gente de izquierda la considera como suya ¿no os dais cuenta que perdimos la Guerra Fría por el puto keynesianismo? Y el mutualismo de Proudhon lo considero como una economía mixta libertaria o en plan "Doctrina Social de la Iglesia" "distributismo", no me convence.


----------



## Hermericus (1 Ago 2015)

Pajas mentales de betas para que su cerebro de beta construya una explicacion que no le haga llorar de porqué no es un alfa.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (1 Ago 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Joder macho ¿y tú te lo creíste?
> 
> Cuéntanos ¿además de en el "anarcosocialismo" en qué otras fantasías vives?



A mí que tú seas liberal, no solo porque te lo adoctrinaron -que la mayoría de la gente lo es por eso no nos engañemos- sino por qué es lo que más te agrada tras reflexionarlo personalmente, me la suda, ahora lo que no puedes es venderlo como el paraíso terrenal cuando tras 2 siglos no se ha disminuido el trabajo acorde a la productividad tanto como se podría -incluso en el período industrial hubo etapas en que fue mucho peor que la vida campesina-, que no habría diferencia entre trabajo y tiempo libre -cuando salvo algunos trabajos autónomos de profesiones liberales, dueños del capital y académicos los demás trabajan en algo que no quiere, 2/3 de la humanidad-, de que la gente podría dedicarse a más cosas y no solo a sobrevivir lo mínimo con su salario -es mentira, no se pueden dedicar tanto al tiempo libre, a lo que les gusta, al arte, la filosofía, la cultura que encima todas estas son reducidas por una visión burguesa y cosificada de la existencia-, de que todos seríamos dignos y ricos gracias a nuestro esfuerzo - y la gente que trabaje +13 horas en países tercermundistas vive en la miseria mientras los que no trabajan nada viviendo de la renta son milmillonarios - . 

Cuando la mentira es muy grande ya, creo que cansa a la humanidad, y tú puedes tener tu competencia para que bajen más los precios, tu iniciativa privada, tu mercado para progresar más la sociedad, tu propiedad porque te da una seguridad económica y es lo que tienes, pero es que no se ha cumplido nada de eso que mencione, y es más, vamos al neofeudalismo, no se puede decir que desde 1991 a 2015 que estamos cuando cayó el socialismo y quedó el liberalismo, esto no es capitalismo, es un despróposito. 

Mira, a mí el sistema o la ideología que aparte de abolir la explotación y las clases eleve cualitativamente al ser humano sin necesidad de tanto trabajo que no gusta por obligación, en que el trabajo y el tiempo libre sean más o menos lo mismo -aunque eso no quiere decir que se considere como ocio o un juego, hay responsabilidad y deber, pero tampoco la persona puede ser definida como trabajador solamente descuidando los demás aspectos de la vida-, de que el salario no marque lo que es una persona en base a lo que compre -en que tampoco sea una mercancía como si fuera una cosa-, en que haya dignidad -es decir que las personas VIVAN y no SOBREVIVAN-, eso será lo que vaya a la humanidad, y ya te digo me da igual que religión, sistema o ideología sea, porque la humanidad está harta, luego están los que se auto-reprimen e incluso creen que con más guerras, más hambre, más explotación ibas a madurar o hacerte un hombre, y después surgen monstruos como el fascismo en un nacionalismo espantoso que repudia otras etnias.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Ago 2015)

pues el anarkista es lo mas parecido al liberal, lo que no cuentan


----------



## Carlx (1 Ago 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Estas de acuerdo con la definicion de anarquismo del diccionario, "ausencia de todo poder"?
> Para abolir la toda propiedad privada (o solo de los medios de produccion?), sera necesario un poder.



El anarquismo es una filosofía política cuyo objetivo es crear la anarquía, "la ausencia de amo y de soberano." (P.J. Proudhon, What is Property, p. 264)

En otras palabras, el anarquismo es una teoría política cuyo objetivo es crear una sociedad en la que los individuos cooperen juntos libremente como iguales. Cualquier anarquista se opone a todas las formas de control jerárquico -ya sea ese control el del Estado o el del sistema económico- por ser perjudiciales para el individuo además de innecesarios.

En las palabras de la anarquista L. Susan Brown:

"Mientras que lo que se entiende popularmente por anarquismo es un movimiento anti-Estado violento, el anarquismo es una tradición mucho más sutil y matizada que una simple oposición al poder gubernamental. Los anarquistas se oponen a la idea de que el poder y la dominación sea necesaria para la sociedad, y en cambio defienden formas de organización social, política y económica más cooperativas y antijerárquicas".


Para los que queráis informaros sobre le anarquismo de forma sintetizada y sencilla en el Ateneno e alasbarricadas.org hay mucha información;

CategorÃƒÂ*a:A - Â¿QuÃ© es el anarquismo? - Ateneo Virtual

---------- Post added 01-ago-2015 at 19:28 ----------

*¿Por qué el anarquismo es también conocido como socialismo Libertario?*


Muchos anarquistas, viendo la naturaleza negativa de la definición de "anarquismo", han usado otros términos para recalcar el aspecto esencialmente positivo y constructivo de sus ideas. Los términos más comúnmente usados son "socialismo libre", "comunismo libre", "socialismo libertario", y "comunismo libertario". Para los anarquistas, socialismo libertario, comunismo libertario y anarquismo son virtualmente intercambiables. Como dijo Vanzetti:

"Después de todo somos socialistas como los social-democratas, los socialistas, los comunistas, y la I.W.W. son todos socialistas. La diferencia -- la fundamental -- entre nosotros y todos los demás que que ellos son autoritarios mientras que nosotros somos libertarios; ellos creen en un Estado o Gobierno de su propiedad; nosotros no creemos en ningún Estado ni Gobierno."
Nicola Sacco y Bartolomeo Vanzetti, The Letters of Sacco and Vanzetti, p. 274

¿Pero es esto correcto? Considerando las definiciones del American Heritage Dictionary, encontramos:

*LIBERTARIO: el que cree en la libertad de acción y pensamiento, el que cree en el libre albedrío.
SOCIALISMO: sistema social en el cual los productores son dueños del poder político y los medios de producción y distribución de bienes.
Tomando estas dos definiciones y fusionándolas se obtiene:

SOCIALISMO LIBERTARIO: sistema social que cree en la libertad de acción, pensamiento y libre albedrío, en el cual los productores poseen el poder político y los medios de producción y distribución de bienes.*


(Aunque debemos añadir que nuestros comentarios normales sobre la falta de sofisticación política de los diccionarios se mantiene. Solo usamos estas definiciones para mostrar que "libertario" no implica el capitalista "libre mercado" ni la propiedad estatal "socialista". Aquellos que quieran debatir las definiciones del diccionario son libres de seguir este inacabado y políticamente inútil hobby pero nosotros no lo haremos).

Sin embargo, debido a la creación del Partido Libertario en los EEUU, mucha gente hoy considera la idea de "socialismo libertario" como una contradicción. En verdad, muchos "libertarios" piensan que los anarquistas tratan de asociar las ideas "anti-libertarias" del "socialismo" (según lo conciben los Libertarios) con la ideología Libertaria para hacer esas ideas "socialistas" más "aceptables" -- en otras palabras, tratan de robar la etiqueta "libertario" a sus legítimos poseedores.

*No hay nada más lejos de la verdad. Los anarquistas han usado el término "libertario" para describirse y describir sus ideas desde los años 1850. *Según el historiador anarquista Max Nettlau, el anarquista revolucionario Joseph Dejacque publicó Le Libertaire, Journal du Mouvement Social en Nueva York entre 1858 y 1861 aunque el uso del término "comunismo libertario" data de Noviembre de 1880 cuando un congreso anarquista francés lo adopta, (Max Nettlau, A Short History of Anarchism, p. 75 y p. 145) El uso del término "Libertario" por los anarquista se vuelve mas popular desde los 1890 en adelante despues de que fuera usado en Francia en un intento de evitar las leyes anti-anarquistas y evitar las asociaciones negativas de la palabra "anarquía" en la mente popular (Sebastien Faure y Louise Michel publicaron el periódico Le Libertaire -El Libertario- en Francia en 1895, por ejemplo). Desde entonces, particularmente fuera de America, ha sido siempre asociado con las ideas y movimientos anarquistas. Tomando un ejemplo más reciente, en los EEUU, los anarquistas organizaron la "Liga Libertaria" en Julio de 1954, con fuertes principios anarcosindicalistas que duro hasta 1965. Por otra parte, el "Partido Libertario", fundado en los EEUU, solamente ha existido desde principios de los 1970, más de 100 años después de que los primeros anarquistas usaron el término para describir sus ideas políticas (y 90 años después de la expresión "comunismo libertario" fuera adoptado por primera vez). Es ese partido, no los anarquistas, quien ha "robado" el término. Más adelante, en la Sección B, trataremos por qué la idea de un capitalismo "libertario" (según desea el Partido Libertario) es una contradicción.

Como también se explicara en la Sección I, sólo un sistema socialista-libertario de propiedad puede maximizar la libertad individual. No hace falta decir, la propiedad estatal -lo que comunmente se llama "socialismo"- no es, para los anarquistas, socialismo ni nada. De hecho, como ya elaboraremos en la Sección H, el socialismo de "estado" es simplemente otra forma de capitalismo, sin ningun contenido socialista. Como apunto Rudolf Rocker, para los anarquistas, el socialismo "no es una simple cuestión de llenar la panza, sino una cuestión de cultura que tendría que enlazar el sentido de personalidad y la libre iniciativa del individuo; sin libertad llevaría a un lugubre estado capitalista que sacrificaría a todos los pensamientos y sentimientos individuales a un ficticio interés colectivo." (citado por Colin Ward, "Introduction", Rudolf Rocker, The London Years, p. 1)

Dado el pedigrí anarquista de la palabra "libertario", hay pocos anarquistas felices de verla robada por una ideología que comparte muy pocas de nuestras ideas. En los Estados Unidos, como apunto Murray Bookchin, el "término 'libertario' por si solo, seguro, provoca un problema, notablemente, la especiosa identificación de una ideología anti-autoritaria con un movimiento creciente de 'capitalismo puro' y 'libre comercio'. Este movimiento nunca creo la palabra: se la apropio del movimiento anarquista del siglo diecinueve. Y debería ser recuperado por aquellos anti-autoritarios... que intentan hablar para la gente dominada como un todo, no para personas egoistas que identifican libertad con empresarios y beneficio." Así los anarquistas en America deberían "restaurar en la practica una tradición que ha sido desnaturalizada por" el derechista libre mercado. (The Modern Crisis, pp. 154-5) Y además de hacer eso, continuaremos llamando a nuestras ideas socialismo libertario.


----------



## wanamaker (1 Ago 2015)

Carlx dijo:


> El anarquismo es una filosofía política cuyo objetivo es crear la anarquía, "la ausencia de amo y de soberano." (P.J. Proudhon, What is Property, p. 264)
> 
> En otras palabras, *el anarquismo es una teoría política cuyo objetivo es crear una sociedad en la que los individuos cooperen juntos libremente como iguales*. Cualquier anarquista se opone a todas las formas de control jerárquico -ya sea ese control el del Estado o el del sistema económico- por ser perjudiciales para el individuo además de innecesarios.



Como se hace, sin un poder que lo imponga, es la cuestion.
Si un grupo empieza a creer que el fruto de su trabajo es suyo, y no de la "sociedad", como evitas el conflicto?


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ago 2015)

El pobre Carlx no comprende que la definición que él da de eso que llama "socialismo libertario" es la que corresponde a la de *LIBERTARISMO*, que nada tiene que ver con el socialismo.

De hecho se aleja de él.

En cambio, nos quiere convencer del hallazgo del socialismo libertario que no es más que una contradicción en los términos: o eres socialista o eres libertario pero no ambas cosas a la vez.

Es como querer definir la circunferencia con esquinas: o es circunferencia o tiene ángulos pero no ambos a un tiempo.

No es tan difícil de entender.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ago 2015)

Como se explicó desde el primer post (noviembre *de 2012*) el Libertarismo es anti-estatista lo que choca de frente con la idea socialista de la colectivización de los sistemas de producción y en el control estatal (parcial o completo) de los sectores económicos. Es decir, no se pueden dar al mismo tiempo Libertarismo y Socialismo.

O estás a favor del intervencionismo estatal o no lo estás, pero no puedes estarlo y no-estarlo al mismo tiempo. Es algo obvio. No sé cómo no le enseñaron esto en la Universidad a Carlx.

La filosofía libertaria está en el otro lado del espectro del intervencionismo estatal (soberanía colectiva) ya sea este de socialista o conservador.


----------



## kikepm (2 Ago 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Como se explicó desde el primer post (noviembre *de 2012*) el Libertarismo es anti-estatista lo que choca de frente con la idea socialista de la colectivización de los sistemas de producción y en el control estatal (parcial o completo) de los sectores económicos. Es decir, no se pueden dar al mismo tiempo Libertarismo y Socialismo.
> 
> O estás a favor del intervencionismo estatal o no lo estás, pero no puedes estarlo y no-estarlo al mismo tiempo. Es algo obvio. No sé cómo no le enseñaron esto en la Universidad a Carlx.
> 
> La filosofía libertaria está en el otro lado del espectro del intervencionismo estatal (soberanía colectiva) ya sea este de socialista o conservador.



Da igual, convencer a un marxista de que pueda existir el anarquismo fuera de la esfera del marxismo es como convencer a un católico del S. XVIII de que existen ateos.


Carlx es un proestado, se ponga como se ponga, no hace falta más que leer sus argumentos contra la posibilidad de la existencia de sociedad sin estado mediante la voluntariedad, solo concibe la anarquía dentro de un régimen socialista que, OH CONTRARIEDAD, no es sino una forma más de estado totalitario, donde la comunidad, los líderes o el consejo de sabios eliminarían cualquier disidencia mediante LA FUERZA.


A diferencia de esta FALSA ANARQUÍA, los anarcoliberales permiten que cualquier religión socialista sea instituida y profesada en su sociedad, con la única condición de que no pueden imponerla a cualquiera, solo a aquellos que la acepten libremente. Así, pueden formar comunas anarquistas sin libre mercado interno.

Ahora, si lo que quieren es obligar a los demás a seguir su sistema, no son más que una de esas bandas de forajidos que pretenden formar un nuevo estado.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2015 at 11:01 ----------




Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> Soy estatista, ya lo dije hace unos mensajes, o sea, que no pienso discutir sobre este tema. La libertad es solo una parte del ser humano y creo que debe ceder una parte de ella por el bien común.



Esto es una definición bastante aproximada del fascismo.

En realidad no estás diciendo que "TU libertad la cedes por el bien común", sino que consideras que "debe obligarse a los demás a ceder su libertad por el bien común", lo cual no es una "*cesión*" libre, sino el uso por parte del estado de la fuerza para obligar a otros a hacer lo que no quieren, es decir, el estado fascista clásico.

No solo eres estatista, sino además defiendes implícitamente regímenes totalitarios.

Un desatino intelectual, vamos.


----------



## Calamaro (2 Ago 2015)

Los anarquistas son la derecha de la izquierda, los ultraliberales los anarquistas de la derecha, esto es más viejo que matusalen. 

Sin estado no hay nada, el individuo a sólas no es más que un rastrojo. No existe libertad en el materialismo, ni en la disgregación de la familia ni en un mundo sin patrias. Sólo hay vacio existencial y vértigo al asomarse al pozo ateísta. 

Esto del libertarismo es para paletos que creen en la felicidad del buen salvaje.


----------



## kikepm (2 Ago 2015)

Calamaro dijo:


> Sin estado no hay nada



Otro fascista que considera que no existe sociedad sin estado.

Pero de donde cojones salen tanta RATA de cloaca. Cuanto daño hizo Hegel.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ago 2015)

Calamaro dijo:


> esto es más viejo que matusalen.
> 
> .



Tanto como Lao Tse:
_*
"Si el gobernante controla a su pueblo, éste se vuelve incapaz"

Tao Te Ching.*_

Es una pena que no tengamos en cuenta la sabiduría de los antiguos. De hecho muy pocas veces es tenida en cuenta, por lo que poner en práctica algo tan antiguo sería una "gran renovación".

Sería revolucionario.


----------



## Calamaro (2 Ago 2015)

Las teorías individualistas piensan que el hombre es una especie de ser perfecto, que si eliminan lo que ha hecho del individuo un ser civilizado se alcanzará una especie hombre superior. Pero el individuo desarraigado de un bien colectivo, de unas normas sociales marcadas por el estado, ergo la sociedad, no es más que un masa de plastilina, muy lejos del ubermensch que pregonaban los iluminados.

El estado es el germen de toda libertad, el encargado de garantizarla y sin estado lo único que hay es caos. Lo demás son variaciones del mito del buen salvaje.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ago 2015)

El marxismo y el anarquismo clásico, por ejemplo, quieren
hacerse cargo de la civilización, remodelar sus estructures en algún grado, y
eliminar sus peores abusos y opresiones. De todas maneras, el 99% de la vida
en la civilización se mantiene sin cambio en sus escenarios futuros,
precisamente porque los aspectos de la civilización que ellos cuestionan son
mínimos.

[...]

Las ideologías radicales en la Izquierda
pretenden conseguir el poder, no abolirlo. Por tanto, desarrollan variadas
formas de grupos exclusivos – cuadros, partidos políticos, grupos
concienciados- en orden a ganar conversos y planean estrategias para
aumentar el control.

[...]

El mito del noble salvage es siempre una tentación para aquellos que se ven a sí mismos
como primitivistas. Y es un acto reflejo de conveniente criticismo para aquesllos que son
hóstiles al primitivismo. Esta es otra razón por la cual yo trato de evitar usar el término
“primitivismo”, y un buen ejemplo de por qué es disfuncional –en vez de un término
funcional-. Me cansa tener continuamente que golpear a traves de la espesura de los
errores que vienen junto con la palabra. Y como la mayoría de gente parece pensar que
el primitivismo significa un deseo de volver a una versión idílica de la vida primitiva, y
este no es para nada mi proyecto, no me identifico a mí mismo en este sentido. Como
resultado, no siento la necesidad de defender las prácticas de las personas nocivilizadas.
Es más importante para mí desarrollar mi propia práctica. Si esto saca
aquellos elementos de las vidas primitivas que yo siento que son suficientemente
justificados y apropiados, entonces ese es mi interés

https://dejenmevivir.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/anarcoprimitivismo.pdf


----------



## kikepm (2 Ago 2015)

Calamaro dijo:


> Las teorías individualistas piensan que el hombre es una especie de ser perfecto, que si eliminan lo que ha hecho del individuo un ser civilizado se alcanzará una especie hombre superior.



Hombre de paja. 



Calamaro dijo:


> Pero el individuo desarraigado de un bien colectivo, de unas normas sociales marcadas por el estado, ergo la sociedad, no es más que un masa de plastilina, muy lejos del ubermensch que pregonaban los iluminados.



Esto más o menos bien, puede suscribirlo cualquier anarquista. 



Calamaro dijo:


> El estado es el germen de toda libertad, el encargado de garantizarla y sin estado lo único que hay es caos. Lo demás son variaciones del mito del buen salvaje.



Pero esto es un desvarío fascistoide infumable.

"El estado germen de toda libertad", *díselo a los aproximadamente 169 millones de personas asesinadas por los estados durante el S.XX*, descontados muertes en combate.


Menuda paja mental tienes amigo.


----------



## Calamaro (2 Ago 2015)

Si no es el estado el que garantiza la propiedad privada, o el derecho de libre tránsito, quién cojones es? Vuestro AK47? Sois como los progres, que no sois capaces de pensar que sin el estado lo que vosotros llamáis derechos no serían más que papeles para limpiarse el culo.

El libertarismo es otra manera de afirmar vuestros derechos y libertades sin asumir ningún tipo de responsabilidad hacia nadie, lo que no existe y es profundamente egoísta.


----------



## kikepm (2 Ago 2015)

Calamaro dijo:


> Si no es el estado el que garantiza la propiedad privada, o el derecho de libre tránsito, quién cojones es? Vuestro AK47? Sois como los progres, que no sois capaces de pensar que sin el estado lo que vosotros llamáis derechos no serían más que papeles para limpiarse el culo.
> 
> El libertarismo es otra manera de afirmar vuestros derechos y libertades sin asumir ningún tipo de responsabilidad hacia nadie, lo que no existe y es profundamente egoísta.



Ya he desmontado con dos post tu locura, porque no tiene otro nombre, sobre las bondades infinitas del estado ("el estado lo es todo", "sin el no hay nada", etc). Que los estados hayan asesinado a 169 millones de personas sólo en el S.XX es una JODIDA putada para los argumentos proestado. Ya se siente.

Tu profesas la religión estatal, estás tan influido por su existencia que ni cuestionas ni imaginas una situación sin el. Eres un creyente de la religión más extendida y cancerígena del mundo.


Ahora vamos con el "segundo" argumento: "el estado como fuente de derecho y de la propiedad privada".

Esta es aún más fácil: la propiedad y las leyes de conducta, las normas, existen antes que la existencia del estado. ¿Curioso verdad? Se que esto puede suponer un bloqueo mental para alguien que no concibe la vida sin fronteras, policías, políticos que roban y mienten, etc. Pero es la verdad. No tienes más que estudiar un poco y rascar sobre la pátina de mentiras y sandeces que han colocado en tu cerebro desde que eras niño (por medio de la educación estatal, por cierto) y comprenderás que LA LEY es anterior a las leyecitas con que el estado nos tiene a bien regalar.


----------



## Calamaro (2 Ago 2015)

Otra vez el buen salvaje. Antes del estado había normas, antes del estado existía la propiedad privada. Dime una civilización que valiera la pena en el que no existiera un estado como tal. Se acabó Roma y lo que nos quedó fue edad media, quién construye las infraestructuras en una sociedad sin estado, quién garantiza la seguridad de paso, ejércitos privados como predica el anarcocapitalismo? Suena a libertad sin duda. 

El estado per se no es bueno, puesto que como todo organismo puede corromperse o atribuírse derechos que no le corresponden, pero el estado como representación de la sociedad, estableciendo normas comunes y poniendo coto a las libertades individuales ha sido el mayor logro del hombre.


----------



## kikepm (2 Ago 2015)

Calamaro dijo:


> Otra vez el buen salvaje. Antes del estado había normas, antes del estado existía la propiedad privada. Dime una civilización que valiera la pena en el que no existiera un estado como tal. Se acabó Roma y lo que nos quedó fue edad media, quién construye las infraestructuras en una sociedad sin estado, quién garantiza la seguridad de paso, ejércitos privados como predica el anarcocapitalismo? Suena a libertad sin duda.
> 
> El estado per se no es bueno, puesto que como todo organismo puede corromperse o atribuírse derechos que no le corresponden, pero el estado como representación de la sociedad, estableciendo normas comunes y poniendo coto a las libertades individuales ha sido el mayor logro del hombre.



Joer, es más fácil destruir tus argumentos que robar un caramelo a un niño.

Hace dos míseros posts estabas afirmando lindezas del tipo "*Sin el estado no hay nada*" y ahora ya rebajas el discurso a "El estado per se no es bueno, puesto que como todo organismo puede corromperse o atribuírse derechos que no le corresponden".

Hombre, es un avance.

Vayamos con los nuevos argumentos:

"Dime una civilización que valiera la pena en el que no existiera un estado como tal. Se acabó Roma y lo que nos quedó fue edad media..."

Esto solo demuestra que la civilización y el avance de la ciencia, de la técnica, etc. se produjo con la existencia del estado, no hay nada que nos haga suponer que con una situación sin estado no habría sido posible el progreso.

Es más, es argumentable que el estado al detraer recursos de la sociedad para sus propios fines, ha ralentizado el desarrollo de esta. No hay mucho que oponer al hecho de que el estado despilfarre sistemáticamente en fastos, lujo y ornamentación, pirámides, GUERRAS y asesinatos en masa, etc.

Quien sabe que hubiera pasado sin la existencia de estados que guerrean, reprimen o crean leyes para el privilegio monopolístico de todos los contactados con el poder. 

En cuanto a

"quién construye las infraestructuras en una sociedad sin estado, quién garantiza la seguridad de paso, ejércitos privados como predica el anarcocapitalismo? Suena a libertad sin duda. "

Existen innumerables ejemplos de sociedad sin estado que se organiza mejor que las leyes y privilegios que concede este sistemáticamente. La pregunta no es si la sociedad se puede organizar sin estado, cosa evidente, sino cuanto desarrollo impide el estado debido a su poder ilimitado, su corrupción sin límite y su despilfarro.

Quizás prefieras la construcción de AVEs sin pasajeros, eso si puede proveerlo el estado, pero sinceramente no se que bien hace a la sociedad la existencia de un grupo fuerte que dicta leyes y privilegios a costa del trabajo y de los salarios ajenos, y cuyo resultado es el más absoluto desprecio por la propiedad ajena duramente ganada.

Tu orden es el más puro CAOS, eso si, fácil de vender con buena propaganda proestatal en los telediarios acerca de la bondad infinita de nuestros gobernantes.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ago 2015)

10 razones por las que hasta la *Mafia* es mejor que el _*Estado*_.

LAS 10 PRINCIPALES RAZONES POR LAS QUE LA MAFIA ES MEJOR QUE EL ESTADO - YouTube


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ago 2015)

Muchos anarquistas del movimiento libertario (incluyéndome) fuimos profundamente influenciados por las teorías epistemológicas y morales de Ayn Rand. De acuerdo a estos anarquistas, los principios de Ayn Rand, si son aplicados consistentemente, necesariamente rechazan el gobierno desde el punto de vista moral.

A esto lo llamo anarquismo racional, porque se asienta en la creencia que somos completamente capaces, usando la razón, de discernir los principios de la justicia; y de que somos capaces a través de persuasión racional y acuerdos voluntarios, de establecer cualquier institución que sean necesaria para mantener el orden y la justicia. Justamente porque ningún gobierno puede ser establecido por acuerdos mutuos y racionales, a todos los objetivistas les corresponde rechazar dicha institución por ser injusta tanto en la teoría como en la práctica.

[...]

Ayn Rand, anarquista

Mi siguiente punto probablemente cause que me etiqueten como un pervertido psico-episitemológico, pero aquí esta: Estoy convencido de que Ayn Rand era sustancialmente una anarquista.

[...]

Como Ayn Rand dijo, una persona no puede disponer de la vida de otras personas. Esto es precisamente lo que un gobierno intenta hacer. Un gobierno inicia la fuerza física (o la amenaza de la fuerza) para prohibir a otra gente el actuar en su derecho de aplicar la justicia. (O todas las personas tienen este derecho ejecutivo, o nadie lo tiene, de acuerdo al principio del reduccionismo político.) Un gobierno, mientras realiza ciertas actividades que declara justas, coercitivamente previene que otras personas realicen las mismas actividades.

[...]

En cualquier disputa entre un gobierno soberano y sus sujetos, el gobierno mismo debe decidir quién está en lo correcto; y, como sugirió Locke, el soberano, como cualquier otra persona, se sentirá inclinado a fallar a su favor. En consecuencia, me gustaría saber como aquellos objetivistas que usan el argumento de la lógica de la soberanía como un arma contra el anarquismo pueden evadir la fácil caída en el absolutismo.

[...]

Ayn Rand escribió alguna vez que el gobierno se vuelve tiránico cuando intenta suprimir la libertad de discurso y de prensa, pero, ¿Quién decide cuando esta línea se ha cruzado, sino el mismo gobierno soberano? Seguramente no veremos personas como Ayn Rand dando vueltas y condenando a ciertas leyes como injustas y llamando a la desobediencia pública porque esto nos llevaría a la anarquía. No podemos predicar la soberanía cuando encaja con nuestros propósitos y oponernos a ella cuando no nos gustan ciertas leyes en particular. Esto socavaría la racionalidad de la soberanía misma, específicamente en que los temas legales no pueden ser dejados a la discreción de individuos. La doctrina de los derechos naturales, como los que se oponen a la teoría del consenso señalan repetidamente, es inherentemente anarquista. Burke llamó a los derechos naturales como “síntesis de la anarquía”, mientras Bentham los castigo como “falacias anárquicas”.

Si en algún punto los objetivistas están dispuestos a admitir que los individuos deben tener el derecho a resistirse a una ley injusta o a remover un gobierno despótico, entonces estarían aceptando la premisa básica del anarquismo: Que la soberanía verdadera se encuentra en cada individuo y que éste tiene el derecho a aceptar la justicia de una ley en particular, procedimiento o gobierno.

No puede existir (por consentimiento lógico) punto medio entre soberanía del Estado y soberanía del individuo, entre absolutismo y anarquismo. Personalmente defiendo la soberanía individual del anarquismo. Si los objetivistas no entienden cómo puedo defender al individuo como la “autoridad final en la ética”, les recomiendo leer el ensayo de Ayn Rand sobre este tema.

[...]

Los Objetivistas, si buscan mantenerse leales a los derechos defendidos por Ayn Rand, deben acordar con los anarquistas en que la legitimidad legal de un gobierno en particular depende, no en las declaraciones subjetivas de tal gobierno, sino en una medida verdadera de su sistema legal, evaluado por un criterio objetivo.

Si un sistema legal es objetivamente justo, entonces la agencia que lo aplica (gubernamental o privada) se vería capacitado para efectivamente desincentivar una “competencia” por parte de un sistema legal injusto, gubernamental o privado. Sin embargo, si el competidor trabaja dentro de un marco legal justo (tal vez diferenciándose del otro en temas de procedimiento), entonces tal competidor probablemente no sea impedido de ofrecer contratos a potenciales clientes.

El argumento de la “lógica de la soberanía” es válido solamente dentro del marco teórico subjetivo de la justicia, donde un árbitro coercitivo debe prevalecer cuando la razón no pueda. Dentro de la teoría objetiva de la justicia, sin embargo, lo que parecería desde el punto de vista minarquista (equivocadamente) como la “lógica de la soberanía” (el derecho a forzosamente eliminar agencias injustas) no tiene nada que ver con la supuesta necesidad de un árbitro final, tiene que ver con la aplicación del derecho individual a la defensa propia.

[...]

Consideremos dos de las ideas más poderosas e influyentes en la política del siglo XX: la noción de un Estado todopoderoso que es el único árbitro de la justicia, y la noción de una infalible voluntad general que puede obligar a la gente a ser libre. El primero fue la creación de Thomas Hobbes, el último de J.J. Rousseau. Considerando también que fueron estos dos filósofos de la soberanía quienes, más que nadie, separaron la soberanía de sus raíces religiosas en el derecho divino de los reyes, dándole una base secular , y desatando el “dios mortal” del Leviatán en el mundo occidental.

No defiendo el anarquismo porque espero ver alguna vez una sociedad anarquista. (Un Estados Unidos anarquista es casi tan improbable como un Estados Unidos objetivista.) Sino que creo que se puede luchar eficazmente contra el estatismo con la correcta munición intelectual, y esto incluye el rechazo total de la soberanía política en favor de los derechos individuales y las instituciones voluntarias.

En defensa del anarquismo racional


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ago 2015)

¿En qué creen los libertarios? En pocas palabras, creen que la libertad individual es el valor fundamental que debe subyacer a todas las relaciones sociales, intercambios económicos y al sistema político. Creen que la cooperación voluntaria entre individuos en un mercado libre siempre es preferible a la coerción ejercida por el Estado. Creen que el rol del Estado no es perseguir fines en nombre de la comunidad – tales como distribuir la riqueza, “promover” la cultura, “apoyar” al sector agrícola, o “ayudar” a pequeñas empresas – sino el limitarse a si mismo a la protección de los derechos individuales y dejar que los ciudadanos persigan sus propios fines de un modo pacífico.

Los libertarios esencialmente predican la libertad en todos los campos, incluyendo el derecho a lo que uno quiera con su propio cuerpo mientras esto no infrinja la propiedad e igual libertad de otros. En este sentido, creen que la gente que quiere tomar drogas, ver pornografía, prostituirse o pagar por una prostituta, o comprometerse en cualquier clase de actividad sexual consensual, debería poder hacerlo sin ser importunada por la ley y asediada por la policía.

Sin embardo, como libertarios – esto es, tomando en cuenta sus preferencias personales – no abogan por un modo de vida libertino más que cualquier otro, y uno no debería confundir las dos palabras. Lo que ellos dicen es que a cada persona se le debe permitir elegir las creencias y el modo de vida que le es apropiada, ya sea ascetismo o libertinaje, moralismo religioso o relativismo moral. Los libertarios igualmente defenderán el derecho del libertino a vivir en el libertinaje tanto como el de los padres fundamentalistas religiosos a educar a sus hijos de acuerdo con sus muy estrictas creencias.

Los libertarios apoyan la igualdad formal de cada uno y de todos ante la ley, pero se preocupan poco sobre las desigualdades entre ricos y pobres, que son inevitables y que sólo pueden ser reducidas afectando la libertad personal y reduciendo la prosperidad general. Para ellos, el mejor modo de combatir la pobreza es garantizar un sistema de libre empresa y libre intercambio y permitir que las iniciativas de caridad privada vayan en rescate de los necesitados, las que son más efectivas y mejor justificadas moralmente que los programas estatales de transferencia de riqueza.

Qué es libertarismo


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (5 Ago 2015)

Pocos liberales y anarcocapitalistas son conscientes de que si no eres el CEO de una multinacional o el jefe de una mafia privada estás muy jodido en el mundo que proponen.


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Ago 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordemos que PODEMOS, como todo movimiento socialista, se aleja todo lo posible en su propia concepción ideológica de todo libertarismo.
> 
> Saludos y buena suerte.



En este esquema se puede apreciar la distancia ideológica entre el Libertarismo y el Colectivismo autoritario que representa PODEMOS:


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Ago 2015)




----------



## MariaL. (16 Ago 2015)

kikepm dijo:


> Cuanto daño hizo Hegel.



Cuando dijo eso Hegel?


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ago 2015)

No olvidemos que el P-Lib del que hacen campaña por aquí (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/678798-partido-liberal.html ) NO ES UN PARTIDO LIBERTARIO.


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ago 2015)

Raulisimo muy buen hilo!

mi granito de arena es un libro de Rothbard...Anatomy of the State..

https://mises.org/sites/default/files/Anatomy of the State_3.pdf

---------- Post added 17-ago-2015 at 23:52 ----------




LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Pocos liberales y anarcocapitalistas son conscientes de que si no eres el CEO de una multinacional o el jefe de una mafia privada estás muy jodido en el mundo que proponen.



Siempre - y ya llevas anyos - caes en el mismo error.

*Asocias sociedad austríaca/libertaria/basada en patrón oro o - simplemente - una sociedad con un gobierno pequenyo...a que los integrantes de estas* (libertarios, anarquistas o cualquier individuo que crea en la no agresión y los pactos voluntarios) *sociedades van a dejar morir de hambre y tirado en la cuneta al que no pueda valerse por sí mismo.*

Simplemente lo que se defiende es no dar un cheque en blanco al político de turno, que lo que quiere es cronificar 'desgracias personales' para así justificar su puesto y alimentarse la servidumbre, que colectivistas totalitarios se mueren por entregar a cambio de un Estado elefantiásico y unas ieneficiencias brutales.

Asociáis 'libertario' con egoísmo..incluso liberalismo con 'egoísmo', o mejor aún...'individualismo' con egoísmo, algunso confunden los términos a drede.

Es que acaso existe alguna sociedad o individuo que haya avanzado sin esa dosis de egoísmo??

Acaso cuando uno decide cambiar de casa, de trabajo, comprarse unos pantalones o comerse un tocinillo de cielo...no lo mueve un deseo basado en su propio egoísmo??

No conozco ninguna sociedad que haya conseguido ningún logro sin ser egoísta, o inventores que hayan hecho grandes desarrollos para la humanidad sin haber sido egoístas.

Marie Curie, Graham Bell, los hermanos Wright...fueron egoístas y llevaron a cabo sus 'locuras' por encima de todo haciendo caso omiso a lo que le decían los amigos de su pueblo..

Creo que me he explicado.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Ago 2015)

Hoy en día vivimos en un mundo en el cual virtualmente todos los países se precipitan hacía algún tipo de estatismo, bien en forma de comunismo o de estado del bienestar. En todas partes hablamos de que el mundo se está haciendo demasiado complejo para permitir al individuo dirigir su propia vida. El mismo concepto de individuo esta quedando obsoleto.

El Libertarismo desafía la premisa básica que hay tras estas tendencias- aquello que el estado percibe como "el bien común" debería obligar en lo individual- y reta la idea en dos frentes. En el aspecto civil, el Libertarismo apoya todas las libertades civiles y se opone a los intentos del gobierno por reformar la vida de sus ciudadanos. En el aspecto económico, el Libertarismo desafía el derecho del gobierno para restringir el comercio en cualquier sentido, o para obligar a los ciudadanos a sostener mediante tasas proyectos que ellos no desearían apoyar en un mercado libre.

Los libertarios no ven al gobierno como un cuerpo sacrosanto que no puede ser cuestionado, sino simplemente como una entidad que tiene el monopolio del uso legal de la fuerza. Por esta razón, los libertarios se hacen una pregunta básica: ¿ Cuál es la justificación para el uso del poder coercitivo de los gobiernos?. La respuesta libertaria es que el poder gubernamental debe usarse solo para proteger al individuo del uso de la fuerza o estafa de otros individuos.

Durante los últimos cientos de años la civilización occidental en general ha ido aceptando la idea de que la sociedad no debería estar sujeta a los deseos arbitrarios de un gobernante. Sin embargo, aunque hemos acabado con el derecho divino de los reyes, parece que simplemente lo hemos sustituido por la idea del gobierno absoluto de "la mayoría". Pero los individuos pueden ser reprimidos igualmente en una dictadura o en una democracia socialista. En contra de la idea libertaria de que cada individuo es propietario de su vida, en toda sociedad controlada por el estado, el individuo es en mayor o menor grado poseído por el estado.

El principio de que el estado, de alguna manera representante de "la totalidad de la sociedad", es propietario de la vida de los ciudadanos explica muchas de las leyes actuales en Cánada. El estado controla a sus ciudadanos para obtener sus propios fines. El estado juzga que libros puede leer el ciudadano y que precios debe pagar por sus cosas y sus servicios. El estado hace cumplir la observación de las fiestas religiosas de su elección. El estado "redistribuye" la riqueza de los individuos, los penaliza si venden sus productos a otros países, expropian sus tierras si consideran un "mejor" uso para ellas, y finalmente lo reclutan para sus fuerzas armadas aunque esto pueda costarle la vida. Naturalmente, todas las acciones se realizan en nombre del interés "nacional" o "público".

Hoy, cuando los derechos del individuo aún permanecen desconocidos, "el interés público" es por lo general decidido en base a las influencias ejercidas por varios grupos de presión. Los libertarios han escogido no participar en esta competición contra los grupos de presión, y en cambio cada uno compite a favor de su grupo particular, exigiendo acabar con todas las donaciones, prestamos, tarifas y otros favores gubernamentales destinados a beneficiar a ciertos individuos y grupos a expensas de otros. Según la fórmula planteada por el Libertarismo el gobierno no debería ofrecer igualdad al hombre, no en forma de igual sueldo, igual vivienda o igual felicidad, sino en lugar de eso, en forma de igualdad de oportunidades para conseguir estas cosas mediante transacciones voluntarias con otro hombre.

Aunque el Libertarismo es idealista, no es utópico. No busca rehacer al hombre de acuerdo a alguna visión libertaria de lo bueno. Si bien, valora el criterio de que cada individuo debe quedar libre para resolver su propio destino y el gobierno no debe interferir en los acuerdos voluntarios que los hombres establezcan entre ellos. Este ideal Libertario sería beneficioso para el hombre en cualquier sociedad que viva.

Desde hace muchos años la gente ha dicho que el socialismo es un "bonito ideal" lo que no supone precisamente que sea "práctico". De hecho, durante los últimos 100 años, el ideal del socialismo se ha extendido en la mayor parte del mundo y hemos podido ver sus abismales resultados. Los libertarios creen que la razón de que esto haya ocurrido no es porque los ideales chocan siempre con la realidad práctica, sino porque el ideal del socialismo (tan forzado por el estado) es un feo ideal, no adecuado para Hombres libres. Ciertamente es evidente que los países en los que las protecciones a las libertades individuales son superiores son también los países de mayor prosperidad para todos los hombres. No, el socialismo no es práctico, ni tampoco es moral.

Es interesante señalar que el principio básico del Libertarismo - el derecho del individuo a buscar sus propias metas sin coerción de otros- es ya aceptado por la mayoría de los hombres. La única excepción que ocurre es la concerniente al gobierno. Mucha gente aún acepta la prerrogativa del gobierno para limitar nuestra libertad en tanto sea de algún modo reclamada para un "bien superior". Los libertarios pretenden aplicar al gobierno la misma norma de sentido común que se aplica cuando un individuo interfiere con otro.

Los libertarios creen que el poder del estado en continuo crecimiento en Cánada es sofocante para todos nosotros. Pero la villanía no es el gobierno en sí mismo, sino la creencia de que todos los problemas pueden ser resueltos por el gobierno. Para contrarrestar esta doctrina, los libertarios promueven una idea, la idea de la libertad personal. Nuestra batalla es educacional y nuestro éxito no está garantizado. Sin embargo, hay muchos indicios de que el Libertarismo es una idea a la que le llegará su tiempo.

libertarios: ¿Qué es el Libertarismo?


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Ago 2015)

El autoritarismo intrínseco a todo socialismo se percibe incluso en las torpezas de sus defensores.

Aquí tenemos al socialista Carlx, juzguen ustedes mismos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/669907-hacia-anarcocapitalismo-hilo-oficial-103.html


----------



## Carlx (23 Ago 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> El autoritarismo intrínseco a todo socialismo se percibe incluso en las torpezas de sus defensores.
> 
> Aquí tenemos al socialista Carlx, juzguen ustedes mismos:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/669907-hacia-anarcocapitalismo-hilo-oficial-103.html



Deja las drogas y ponte a leer campeón. Autoritarismo dice un defensor de la tiranìa de las Corporaciones.

Na, que te faltan unos cuantos veranos, acabar en la universidad y que te pongan el culo como la bandera de Japòn en el mercado laboral y entonces vienes y nos cuentas eso del anarcocapitalismo.

Hasta ese momento me las piro porque esto ya no aporta nada.

Un saludo
Carlx


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Ago 2015)

Carlx dijo:


> Autoritarismo dice un *defensor de la tiranìa de las Corporaciones.*



Te inventas todo lo que no se ajusta a tu modelo conceptual para poder justificarte.

Los seguidores de Pablo Iglesias queréis imponer vuestro criterio por encima de cualquier otra cosa y si tenéis que calumniar y ofender es porque no tenéis ningún argumento con el que rebatir de forma cabal lo que se os explica razonadamente.

Menos mal que ibais a ser la alternativa al statu quo.

"El Cambio", ¡vaya cambio!


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Ago 2015)

Lección ejemplar de mano de kikepm (gracias) dada a Carlx:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/669907-hacia-anarcocapitalismo-hilo-oficial-107.html

El único anarquismo es el que se basa en la libertad. Desde el momento en que en tu comumidad anarcocomunista no permitís la libertad de crear bienes de capital y poseerlos, necesitais usar la violencia o la amenaza de violencia para impedirlo.

Todo lo contrario que en un sistema anarquista, donde la coexistencia de cualesquiera otros órdenes sociales es permitida, siempre y cuando esa subcomunidad no pretenda imponer su modelo social por la fuerza al resto.

Por lo que se deduce fácilmente que no sois verdaderos anarquistas, sino comunistas totalitarios que se disfrazan de anarquistas, cuando lo único que pretendeis es sustituir un estado capitalista por otro basado en vuestra ideología mamporrera.
__________________


Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Carlx (24 Ago 2015)

Kikepm y tu creo que deberìais de leer más y dejaros de tantas pajas mentales

Un saludo
Carlx


----------



## MariaL. (25 Ago 2015)

Y ya que estáis discutiendo en plan machotes quien lee más, meto baza yo a recomendaros a ambos, leer más variado, no sólo sobre economía e ideologías. También hay que leer biología, antropología, historia, sociología, etc.


----------



## Carlx (25 Ago 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Yo no creo que tú leas ni la mitad de lo que leo yo. Pero eso no importa mucho, entraste en una incongruencia (al menos) que no quieres asumir.
> 
> Dices que el socialismo abarca el anarquismo y eso es algo imposible.
> 
> ...



Tu nos estás vacilando no?. Ya se te pusieron enlaces intentando explicarte que es el anarquismo o socialismo libertario.

Subo otro para la gente que entre al hilo A.1.3 Â¿Por quÃ© el anarquismo es tambiÃ©n conocido como socialismo Libertario? - Ateneo Virtual

Y no sòlo hablamos de teoría, sinó de praxis https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primera_Internacional





PD - Lo que tu creas o no a nadie le importa y ya estoy cansao de darte clases de historia eh. Puedes pasar a por el owned o seguir haciendo el ridículo

Un saludo
Carlx


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Sep 2015)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Jul 2016)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Se echan de menos a trolls como Carlx.
> 
> Desde el *Tortasso* esto ya no es lo mismo. :rolleye:



¿Carlx también se convirtió al podemismo?


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Jul 2016)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Carlx también se convirtió al podemismo?



Me temo que sí.

Incluso yo fui podemista en su origen, madre mía, qué vergüenza. :ouch:


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Sep 2016)

Ahora quieren prohibir que los ediles participen en actos religiosos. :ouch:

Ganemos e IU piden que los ediles no participen en actos religiosos - Local - Diario Córdoba


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Feb 2017)

Carlx dijo:


> Tu nos estás vacilando no?[/url]



¿Vacilar?

No, hombre, no.

*Vacilar* es esto:

[YOUTUBE]ybi5LDcCVWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Feb 2017)

El libertarismo, como exaltación política de la libertad, puede estar a favor del aborto (libertad de interrumpìr el embarazo), a favor de la libertad de matrimonio independientemente de su sexo, a favor de la libertad de credo o religión... pero con lo que nunca puede estar de acuerdo es con cualquier forma de *autoritarismo*.







Espero explicarme con claridad.


----------



## Abracadabra2015 (20 Feb 2017)

WhatsApp Group Invite

Bienvenido al grupo de Actualidad Geopolítica 
1.	La temática grupal se orienta en torno a dos pilares fundamentales:

*Geopolítica*. Estudia los efectos de la geografía (humana y física) sobre la política internacional y las relaciones internacionales. Se nutre especialmente de otras disciplinas de envergadura tales como la _historia, las relaciones internacionales, la economía, la geografía política y la ciencia política_. 
En la medida de lo posible se comentará la actualidad geopolítica, pero sin menospreciar los sucesos históricos, los cuales se pueden tratar si no surge un tema actual interesante. Para comprender nuestro presente y predecir nuestro futuro se torna irremediable analizar también nuestro pasado, de forma que así obtengamos una visión global. 

*Conflictos armados*. Son protagonizados por grupos de diferente índole (tales como fuerzas militares regulares o irregulares, guerrillas, grupos armados de oposición, grupos paramilitares, o comunidades étnicas o religiosas que, utilizando armas u otras medidas de destrucción, provocan víctimas humanas de forma regular.

2. ⚠*Atención, traten de EVITAR en la medida de lo posible TEMAS QUE NO TIENEN QUE VER CON LA TEMÁTICA ANTERIORMENTE CITADA.*⚠
Por ejemplo: fotos del paisaje de tu país, bromas o memes sin relación con la geopolítica, experiencias de tus viajes que no se ajusten a los temas estrictamente tratados, otros detalles de tu vida cotidiana que no compartan los intereses del grupo. Debemos comprometernos a mantener la seriedad y el orden del grupo, las intervenciones fuera de la temática entorpecen el ritmo natural del grupo. No todo el mundo tiene el tiempo ni la posibilidad de leer todos los mensajes del grupo y el envío de mensajes inútiles o fuera de temática no hace más que lastrar la lectura de estas personas.
Si quieres comentar temas fuera de la temática grupal ponte en contacto con la administración ya que este grupo cuenta con un grupo complementario off-topic, en cualquier caso el acceso a este grupo complementario no es obligatorio. 

3.	Están terminantemente prohibidos los enfrentamientos, insultos o calificativos que puedan percibirse como negativos sin importar el motivo. *Se deben evitar a toda costa acusaciones como "rojo", "fascista", 
y etiquetas de esta índole que lejos de facilitar un debate entre posturas contrarias lo convierten en una vulgar pelea en el barro. Se puede expresar desacuerdo con una idea sin calificar, juzgar o etiquetar al personal a través del uso de argumentos, pero nunca por medio de insultos. Los causantes de la disputa serán expulsados.*.

4. Está terminantemente prohibido publicar SPAM o enlaces de otros grupos, solo se permiten los grupos de WhatsApp relacionados con la Geopolítica en su vertiente más estricta.


----------



## Miwiz (20 Feb 2017)

Raulisimo dijo:


> El libertarismo, como exaltación política de la libertad, puede estar a favor del aborto (libertad de interrumpìr el embarazo), a favor de la libertad de matrimonio independientemente de su sexo, a favor de la libertad de credo o religión... pero con lo que nunca puede estar de acuerdo es con cualquier forma de *autoritarismo*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso vemos como el gobierno no cumple su programa y hace lo que le ordenan desde arriba mientras en ayuntamientos del que pones fotos, se cumple con la democracia, por mucho que te joda.

No hay nada más autoritario que Bruselas se pase la democracia por el forro y obligue a gobiernos a cumplir sus reglas, pero peor aún es que tengan apoyo de esos gobiernos cuando votan en Europa. Todo en el mismo saco autoritatio para que el negocio prospere.


----------



## Obi (6 Abr 2017)

Francisco Capella - Estado (minarquista) frente a anarcocapitalismo | Instituto Juan de Mariana

Muy interesante la conferencia que dio Francisco Capella sobre el "Estado minarquista frente a anarcocapitalismo". Se debatió acerca de la necesidad que tiene un grupo de hombres de tener una organización mínima de cara a la autodefensa. La historia no deja dudas acerca de que un pequeño grupo de individuos no tiene nada que hacer si le ataca un gran ejército organizado. Y me parece que hay muchos libertarios que son tan inocentes que no se dan cuenta de esta realidad. 
También se discutió acerca de las diferencias que puede haber entre un ejército de mercenarios y uno de ciudadanos. La conferencia, y el debate posterior, merecen la pena.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Ago 2017)

Obi dijo:


> Francisco Capella - Estado (minarquista) frente a anarcocapitalismo | Instituto Juan de Mariana
> 
> Muy interesante la conferencia que dio Francisco Capella sobre el "Estado minarquista frente a anarcocapitalismo". Se debatió acerca de la necesidad que tiene un grupo de hombres de tener una organización mínima de cara a la autodefensa. La historia no deja dudas acerca de que *un pequeño grupo de individuos* no tiene nada que hacer si le ataca un gran ejército organizado. Y me parece que hay muchos libertarios que son tan inocentes que no se dan cuenta de esta realidad.



Puede que seamos inocentes pero sin duda tenemos mucho más coraje que el acomodaticio politicucho medio.

Sobre lo que pueda hacer *"un pequeño grupo de individuos"* permítame imaginarlo, al menos.







La cultura de los indios de la pradera tenía como centro dos aspectos que resultarían decisivos en los hechos del verano de 1876: el combate personal y la movilidad que confería a las tribus el generalizado y magistral uso de sus pequeños caballos. Los campamentos y las partidas de guerreros se movían constantemente, pudiendo sorprender a los yanquis con una acumulación de hombres donde menos se los esperaba mientras durase el estío; pero les hacía muy vulnerables en el invierno, lo que más adelante les costaría la definitiva derrota. Su manera de entender la guerra era totalmente diferente a la de los blancos. Para los hombres indios era casi la única manera de prosperar en su sociedad y tenía un fuerte componente espiritual que le imprimía al combate un carácter eminentemente individual. No necesitaban órdenes para enzarzarse en batalla, bastaba con que unos cuantos crows rivales merodearan por su territorio para que todos los jóvenes de un campamento entablasen una lucha a muerte con ellos y casi entre ellos por tener el honor de ser los primeros en combatir. Con estos mimbres parecería que los indios no tenían muchas posibilidades frente a una fuerza militar moderna y organizada como era la Caballería del US Army, pero como veremos algunas cosas habían cambiado sustancialmente sin que los generales azules se percataran a tiempo.

Custer y el Séptimo de Caballería, una tragedia americana (y II) - Jot Down Cultural Magazine


----------



## Obi (11 Ago 2017)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Custer y el Séptimo de Caballería, una tragedia americana (y II) - Jot Down Cultural Magazine



Sí, pero, al final, los indios acabaron derrotados y viviendo en reservas. Frenar a un gran ejército, bien organizado, es algo muy difícil. ¿Cuántos millones de rusos murieron hasta que lograron vencer al ejército nazi?


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Ago 2017)

Obi dijo:


> Sí, pero, al final, los indios* acabaron derrotados* y viviendo en reservas.



¿Y cómo es si no que vivimos *TODOS NOSOTROS*?

Ya estamos derrotados por la mafia que es el Estado.

[YOUTUBE]RumtnVSu0Dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Obi (17 Ago 2017)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Y cómo es si no que vivimos *TODOS NOSOTROS*?
> 
> Ya estamos derrotados por la mafia que es el Estado.



Lo que demuestra que la táctica de organizarse como un gran ejército bien organizado (y jerarquizado) funciona bien de cara a dominar un territorio y de cara a invadir otros. Así que nos encontramos con la paradoja de, si queremos formar un grupo dentro del cual se respete la libertad de sus miembros, al mismo tiempo debemos tener un ejército organizado (y jerarquizado) para defendernos de otros grupos que nos puedan atacar. Con lo que siempre tendremos el peligro de que individuos dictadores logren alcanzar el poder de nuestro grupo y, utilizando nuestro ejército, acaben con la libertad que teníamos dentro.

Se supone que las Constituciones se redactan, hoy día, para intentar frenar los excesos del poder; pero la experiencia nos demuestra que los políticos son expertos en ir eliminando, poco a poco, todas las trabas legales que se interponen entre ellos y el poder absoluto. ¿Cuánto porcentaje del PIB controlaban los Estados en el siglo XIX y cuánto controlan ahora?. Y apuesto a que el 99,9% de los políticos quiere seguir aumentándolo. Que conste que yo soy un defensor de la libertad individual, pero el tema me parece muy complicado de resolver. Creo que si no estás organizado en un grupo, no vas poder mantener tu libertad porque otros (bien organizados) vendrán y te la quitarán. En fin, te repito que me parece un tema muy complicado.


----------



## kikepm (20 Ago 2017)

Obi dijo:


> Lo que demuestra que la táctica de organizarse como un gran ejército bien organizado (y jerarquizado) funciona bien de cara a dominar un territorio y de cara a invadir otros. Así que nos encontramos con la paradoja de, si queremos formar un grupo dentro del cual se respete la libertad de sus miembros, al mismo tiempo debemos tener un ejército organizado (y jerarquizado) para defendernos de otros grupos que nos puedan atacar. Con lo que siempre tendremos el peligro de que individuos dictadores logren alcanzar el poder de nuestro grupo y, utilizando nuestro ejército, acaben con la libertad que teníamos dentro.
> 
> Se supone que las Constituciones se redactan, hoy día, para intentar frenar los excesos del poder; pero la experiencia nos demuestra que los políticos son expertos en ir eliminando, poco a poco, todas las trabas legales que se interponen entre ellos y el poder absoluto. ¿Cuánto porcentaje del PIB controlaban los Estados en el siglo XIX y cuánto controlan ahora?. Y apuesto a que el 99,9% de los políticos quiere seguir aumentándolo. Que conste que yo soy un defensor de la libertad individual, pero el tema me parece muy complicado de resolver. Creo que si no estás organizado en un grupo, no vas poder mantener tu libertad porque otros (bien organizados) vendrán y te la quitarán. En fin, te repito que me parece un tema muy complicado.



Es evidente desde los análisis de Rothbard que el constitucionalismo está MUERTO. 

El ejemplo de la democracia en América es que desde la redacción de su Constitución y en lapso de un siglo y medio, desaparecieron todas las trabas a la capacidad de los gobiernos para imponer sus decisiones, cualesquiera que estas sean (crear un banco central, ir a la guerra, crear impuestos "a la renta", subir impuestos no votados, crear inflación y déficit, robar o confiscar bienes privados, encarcelar a discrección, etc).

El mecanismo por el que los liberales clásicos han fracasado en su noble intento de atajar el poder vino de la mano del tribunal supremo, que a lo largo de ese siglo y medio fue interpretando la Constitución de una forma cada vez más flexible al punto de que A pasó a ser no A. Siempre, por supuesto, en la línea de dar más poder al gobierno, y eliminar las restricción severas que impone literalmente la constitución.

Aún así, siendo como fue la Constitución más perfecta jamás aplicada, en los EEUU aún persisten ciertas libertades y garantías jurídicas, muy por encima de los derechos y libertades de otras "democracias" (quizás exceptuando la Suiza, pero claro este país copió literalmente la Constitución americana), pero en los principales aspectos los ciudadanos americanos son simples subditos a los que el poder puede robar o asesinar impunemente, si la razón de estado lo hace necesario.

Yo la única solución a este tema lo veo en la conversión del liberalismo en su sucesor natural, la defensa de la anarquía como medio para bypasear el poder político. BTC, el agorismo y la negación de las leyes mafiosas del estado en la medida de lo posible por parte de individuos bien concienciados.


No pagar impuestos es, al fin y al cabo, una obligación moral, en este pestilente estado fascista que vivimos.


----------



## Miwiz (20 Ago 2017)

Aquí cada vez existe menos libertarismo pues prima el negocio y los intereses de 4 corruptos neoliberales radicales.


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Ago 2017)

[YOUTUBE]ySjqkbLKXII[/YOUTUBE]








Atentados en Cataluña: Los mossos matan*a Younes Abouyaaqoub, el autor de la matanza de las Ramblas

Si mata un particular, es homicidio.

Si mata el Estado, es heroísmo.

::


----------



## Obi (23 Ago 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Es evidente desde los análisis de Rothbard que el constitucionalismo está MUERTO.
> 
> El ejemplo de la democracia en América es que desde la redacción de su Constitución y en lapso de un siglo y medio, desaparecieron todas las trabas a la capacidad de los gobiernos para imponer sus decisiones, cualesquiera que estas sean (crear un banco central, ir a la guerra, crear impuestos "a la renta", subir impuestos no votados, crear inflación y déficit, robar o confiscar bienes privados, encarcelar a discrección, etc).



De acuerdo en que la crítica que hizo Rothbard al constitucionalimo es muy fuerte. En concreto, es tremendo el capítulo “Las contradicciones internas del Estado” de su libro “La ética de la libertad”. Pero el problema es: ¿cuál es la alternativa? ¿Vivir en un país como Somalia donde señores de la guerra tienen el control, cada uno de su zona? ¿Vivir en un lugar donde te pueden matar según andas por la calle y a nadie le va a importar? Es evidente que una sociedad necesita unas leyes que la rijan y para aplicarlas, y mantener el orden, tienes que tener organizaciones que utilicen la fuerza de forma sistemática. Rothbard proponía que agencias privadas de seguridad se ocuparan de ello. Puede que esto funcione, pero puede que no, porque es algo muy peligroso. Hay que tener mucho cuidado con los mercenarios profesionales, porque hay muchas posibilidades de que se vuelvan en tu contra para saquearte, o de que, en caso de un ataque externo, huyan, si las cosas se ponen feas. Lo lógico es que ellos siempre se van a mover por el dinero y no por el patriotismo o el servicio a la comunidad. Aunque la historia nos deja claro que tampoco te puedes fiar de los policías estatales. Asombra comprobar lo fácilmente que muchos, con tal de seguir cobrando, se pueden cambiar de chaqueta, sin importarles quienes sean los nuevos jefes políticos que lleguen al poder. 

Esperemos que el libre mercado consiga ir dando soluciones al problema de crear un sistema político en el que la libertad individual no esté reñida con la seguridad. La gente puede ser muy creativa cuando se lo propone y este asunto exige mucha inteligencia y creatividad.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Ago 2017)

El origen del Estado es la violencia y la opresión.

No lo olvidemos.

TeorÃ­a del Estado - Miguel Anxo Bastos - YouTube


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Sep 2017)

Sociología Libertaria

Miguel Anxo Bastos - Sociologi


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Sep 2017)

De aquellos tiempos...


Miguel Anxo Bastos - La Revolución Francesa- SFL BCN - YouTube


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jun 2018)

La socialdemocracia del PP.

El PP de Aznar —como el de Rajoy— no fue un partido ni siquiera remotamente liberal. Acaso pudo impulsar algunas medidas compatibles con el liberalismo —como también lo hicieron Zapatero o Rajoy— pero, en conjunto, su programa de gobierno fue más bien el de una socialdemocracia con tintes conservadores y mercantilistas que el de un liberal clásico, no digamos ya un libertario. Basta con repasar, de un modo no exhaustivo, algunos de los hitos políticos y económicos de Aznar —lo que hizo y lo que no hizo— para constatarlo:

- Llegó al poder con una presión fiscal del 38% del PIB y se marchó con una presión fiscal del 38% del PIB. De hecho, nombró ministro de Hacienda a Montoro.

- Le legó a Zapatero un gasto público equivalente al 38,2% del PIB y Zapatero lo dejó, al finalizar su primera legislatura, en el 39% del PIB.

- Apadrinó la creación de medio millón de nuevos empleos públicos (prácticamente tantos como los que luego añadiría Zapatero).

- Mantuvo la regulación del mercado laboral, que a su vez conservaría Zapatero y que durante la última crisis provocó una masiva destrucción de empleo hasta ser enmendada por la reforma de Rajoy en 2012.

- Santificó la negociación colectiva a través de los corporativistas acuerdos interconfederales entre sindicatos y patronal, intermediados por el propio Gobierno.

- No solo preservó el sistema de pensiones públicas —negándose incluso a dar pasos hacia un modelo mixto como el existente en la mayor parte de Europa—, sino que trató de consolidarlo y apuntalarlo con la creación de un Fondo de Reserva de la Seguridad Social.

- No redujo el control estatal sobre la educación, sino que lo incrementó muy sustancialmente con leyes como la LOU (la cual autoriza a los parlamentos autonómicos a paralizar políticamente la creación de universidades privadas).

- Las privatizaciones, que ya habían sido iniciadas bajo el mandato de Felipe González, estuvieron permanentemente contaminadas por repartos de poder y de favores con los amigos y grupos de presión.

- La privatización de las eléctricas estuvo masivamente subvencionada por los usuarios a través de los costes de transición a la competencia, cifrados en casi 8.000 millones de euros.

- Abrazó la infiltración política de las cajas de ahorros, así como su instrumentación clientelar. Tan es así que algunos de sus íntimos amigos, como Miguel Blesa, llegaron a presidir las cajas orgánicamente controladas por su partido.

- Los medios de comunicación públicos no solo no fueron cerrados o privatizados, sino que se sometieron a una continua injerencia y manipulación partidistas.

- Los medios de comunicación privados que le resultaban incómodos fueron sometidos a un recurrente acoso institucional. Ahí queda para la historia su exigencia de cese de Antonio Herrero apenas un día antes de su muerte.

- Su intensa inversión en infraestructuras públicas mediante un modelo fuertemente radial tuvo mucho más que ver con su obsesión personal con la “vertebración nacional” que con cualquier racionalidad económica subyacente.

- Autorizó la construcción de las autopistas radiales con “responsabilidad patrimonial de la Administración”, lo que subsiguientemente nos ha terminado forzando a todos los contribuyentes a rescatarlas.

- Defendió un masivo y costosísimo programa de obra pública, como fue el Plan Hidrológico Nacional, con el propósito de que el Estado redistribuyera arbitrariamente entre los españoles el agua de las distintas cuencas hidrográficas, en lugar de dotar de derechos de propiedad a tales comunidades de regantes.

- Los altos órganos del poder judicial continuaron sometidos al 'diktat' de los partidos políticos mayoritarios.

- Inauguró la barra libre de subvenciones a las energías renovables (con el Real Decreto 436/2004, aprobado el día después del trágico 11-M).

- No liberalizó ni taxis, ni farmacias, ni estancos ni 'lobbies' profesionales como los de los estibadores o los controladores aéreos.

- Prorrogó la Ley socialista de Ordenación del Comercio Minorista que había derogado 'de facto' la libertad de horarios comerciales anteriormente aprobada por Boyer en 1985.

- Aprobó una Ley de Extranjería que dotaba de mayores poderes al Estado para acelerar la expulsión exprés de inmigrantes 'ilegales'.

- Se negó a ampliar las esferas de libertad personal en materias como el matrimonio, la legalización de la eutanasia o de la prostitución y la despenalización de las drogas.

Nótese que muchos de los puntos de este listado no pueden interpretarse como las inevitables concesiones de un político liberal a un electorado insuficientemente liberal. En muchos casos, no se trata de que la sociedad española no fuera lo bastante madura como para aceptar un programa liberal de máximos: cebar el tamaño del Estado —en lugar de congelarlo—, utilizar el gasto público para promover una particular agenda ideológica o los intereses económicos de los poderes fácticos cercanos a La Moncloa, infiltrar empresas públicas y privadas con miembros del partido, presionar a los medios de comunicación para que se sometan a las directrices del Ejecutivo o preservar los privilegios extractivos de grupúsculos organizados no son comportamientos que le fueran exigidos a Aznar por ninguna mayoría electoral y sí fueron, por el contrario, exteriorizaciones flagrantes y escandalosas de una escasa convicción en los principios liberales.

No, Aznar no fue un ejemplo de liberalismo


----------



## loveisintheair (9 Jun 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> En mi opinión es un tema que no da para mucho debate. ¿Quien en su sano juicio, cuando se le plantea el "problema" de la libertad individual, se opone a ella? Solo fascistas y marxistas consecuentes. El 90% de la población asume que la libertad individual es un bien que debe prevalecer por encima de casi cualquier otro, en casi cualquier circunstancia.
> 
> Dado que la política no permite que esto sea así, es evidente que hay un desfase entre las leyes y lo que piensa ese 99% de la población, a la que si se le conduce amigablemente en un debate, termina asumiendo completamente los ideales libertarios.
> 
> ...



Yo soy libertaria y he educado a mis hijos como si fuéramos lobos.
Pero mi cuñado, por ejemplo, es radicalmente contrario a la libertad individual. Sus hijos siempre tienen que estar "socializando", toda la familia anda siempre metida en ampas,consejos escolares, asociaciones de vecinos y demás estructura que puedan parasitar podemitas y similares.

Y, si hubiera estado en su mano, hace años que me habría quitado la patria potestad de mis hijos para ponerlas en manos del Estado: nunca ha podido soportar que yo siempre haya educado a mis hijos según mi criterio, sin "socializar",sin asistir a las reuniones del AMPA, haciendo caso omiso del Consejo Escolar y sin haber dado señales de vida en la asociación de vecinos.

Muchos años después de la caída de la URSS, mi cuñado todavía sigue creyendo en la construcción del "hombre nuevo".


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Jun 2018)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Yo soy libertaria y he educado a mis hijos como si fuéramos lobos.
> Pero mi cuñado, por ejemplo, es radicalmente contrario a la libertad individual. Sus hijos siempre tienen que estar "socializando", toda la familia anda siempre metida en ampas,consejos escolares, asociaciones de vecinos y demás estructura que puedan parasitar podemitas y similares.
> 
> Y, si hubiera estado en su mano, hace años que me habría quitado la patria potestad de mis hijos para ponerlas en manos del Estado: nunca ha podido soportar que yo siempre haya educado a mis hijos según mi criterio, sin "socializar",sin asistir a las reuniones del AMPA, haciendo caso omiso del Consejo Escolar y sin haber dado señales de vida en la asociación de vecinos.
> ...



No soy de derecha porque no soy conservadora moral. No soy de izquierda porque no apoyo que el gobierno controle la economía. Yo soy libertaria. 
¿Cómo fue que me volví Libertaria? No es ningún secreto que en Guatemala, (y en toda América Latina) la mayoría está de acuerdo en que "definirse bajo una postura económica y política" es un GRAVE ERROR cometido por cualquiera de “mente cerrada” que “no cuestiona las cosas”. Yo, no estoy de acuerdo.

1. Definición: Un libertario tiene claro que su vida no le pertenece a nadie más que a sí mismo y que la vida del resto no le pertenecen. 

Los libertarios nos oponemos a que el gobierno controle la economía porque sabemos que el progreso no se decreta desde el escritorio de un burócrata. 

Entendemos el progreso como el acto de descubrir aquello que aún no conocemos. y que ese descubrimiento solo puede darse en espacios de profunda libertad que permitan a las personas experimentar, equivocarse, y aprender mediante la exploración y el perfeccionamiento de la diversidad de talentos y capacidades que éstas poseen. 
La enorme riqueza intelectual y espiritual que esconden los seres humanos florece únicamente cuando a éstos les resulta posible desplegar su singularidad, es decir, cuando son libres de perseguir sin más LIMITACIONES que el RESPETO por los proyectos de vida AJENOS, sus sueños y fines propios en un juego espontáneo de COLABORACIÓN VOLUNTARIA Y PACÍFICA. 

1. El Cuestionamiento Intelectual Individual: 
Como muchos saben, yo estudié Ciencias Políticas y Relaciones Internacionales. Eso me obligó a estudiar mucha historia, sucesos, eventos, índices económicos, comportamientos sociales y diferencias culturales en todas las partes del mundo y en todas las épocas. 
Y búsquenlo sino me quieren creer pero la evidencia demuestra que el progreso de la humanidad ha sido mayor en aquellos períodos, naciones y momentos donde al ser humano se le ha respetado su libertad para educarse como quiera, para comerciar con quien quiera, para viajar donde quiera y para profesar las ideas que quiera.
Y donde menos progreso y paz ha habido, es entre las naciones que no interdependen comercialmente unas de otras y donde no existe libertad para el ciudadano común.
No me lo tienen que creer. Basta con estudiar historia, viajar y preguntarle a los ciudadanos de los lugares a donde uno va, ¿en qué períodos de la historia de su nación han sido los más prósperos?
Para poder rechazar algo, hay que primero conocerlo. Yo soy libertaria porque también me he tomado la molestia de visitar paises socialistas, de leer marxismo, de estudiar gobiernos totalitarios y las consecuencias en sus países.
A estas alturas de mi vida, no he encontrado evidencia de que el hombre viva mejor esclavizado por las regulaciones proteccionistas gubernamentales.
No se trata solo de la filosofía de Ayn Rand. Se trata de la filosofía de Ayn Rand, del progreso de China, de porqué Sócrates se toma la Cicuta, de V for Vendetta, de Hunger Games, de Bastiat y su lucha en Francia por una ley legítima, de la debacle de USA a cargo de un socialismo como el de Obama o FDR, del rechazo de Europa del Este al comunismo, del estudio del colonialismo, de saber diferenciar el sistema mercantilista del capitalista, de la subida de Colombia y Chile, de la crisis de Irlanda, de estudiar el Flat Tax de Estonia, de ver las reformas modernizadoras de Turquía en el siglo XX, de la búsqueda de la felicidad de ciudadanos Africanos en Europa, de la búsqueda de esas mismas oportundiades en nuestros conciudadanos latino americanos, se trata del estudio y análisis de Vietnam, Korea del Norte, Cuba, de ir a Venezuela a ver con mis propios ojos la escasez. Se trata de ver la economía, la cultura, el comportamiento humano como partes de un todo y de analizar RESULTADOS
De buscar PRECEDENTES en la historia de otras lados que sirvan de ANTECEDENTES para no cometer los mismos estúpidos errores.
No solo se trata de que me tragué el "kool aid" de la Universidad Francisco Marroquín como una zombie incapaz de razonar.
No. Ese "Kool Aid" luego lo fui a confrontar viviendo en Washington DC trabajando en un centro de análisis: El Cato Institute. Cuando miraba homeless en las calles pidiendo cigarros me preguntaba: ¿y aquí por qué hay pobres?
Pero en lugar de especular, investigaba para encontrar las razones gubernamentales detrás de esa pobreza. Y la respuesta la encontraba en todos lados menos en el LIBRE MERCADO que por cierto, no existe ahí.
Luego estuve en Bélgica, estudiando en una de las cunas del Socialismo Europeo: la KU Leuven sacando una maestría en "Antropología, Culturas Desarrollo Internacional". Tan socialista esta universidad, que fue la que graduó de Licenciado al actual presidente de Ecuador Rafael Correa. Fue en esa Universidad donde en los años 70 se desarrolló la "Teología de la Liberación" que entre otras cosas justificó que muchos sacerdotes se metieran a ser guerrilleros en América Latina. Así que me atreví a salir de mi zona de confort e irme a los extremos y convivir en un ambiente que rechazaba por completo mis ideas. ¿Cuántas personas conoces que estarían dispuestas a pasar un año estudiando una maestría en un ambiente donde sus ideas no son aceptadas?
Mis maestros eran amantes de Karl Marx, Levi Strauss, Focault, Ernesto Guevara, El Sandinismo, el FMI, el Banco Mundial, ONGs, Greenpeace, Unicef, Rigoberta Menchú, Evo Morales, Hugo Chávez, etc.
Detestaban a Reagan y Margaret Tatcher por ejemplo. La palabra libre mercado les provocaba náusea.
Y su solución a la pobreza en el tercer mundo no consisitía en mayores fuentes de empleo y progreso. Sus soluciones involucraban, mayor intervención de nuestros gobiernos, proteccionismos, impedir que las culturas suramericanas se occidentalizaran.
Me pregunto yo, ¿Con qué dereho un europeo le va a decir a un indígena que no compre una laptop porque eso le está "matando la cultura"? Tanto derecho tiene una niña a rehusarse a vestirse con huipil y corte y preferir tenis y jeans y a ser atea en lugar de ser cristiana aunque la sociedad le diga que es "indígena" y como "indígena" debe actuar de cierta forma; así como el mismo derecho tiene otra niña nacida en la misma comunidad de sentirse orgullosa de vestirse con huipil y corte y ser cristiana por su libre voluntad. Lo importante es que entendamos que cada quien tiene el derecho a decidir libremente quién quiere ser más allá de las etiquetas que la sociedad le imponga.
Después de haberme metido en la boca del lobo, más adelante estudié en Roma, Italia en la Sapienza Università di Roma donde tuve la oportunidad de trabajar con inmigrantes senegaleses. Ellos, me demostraron que así como los chapines se van a EEUU a buscarse la vida, esa misma naturaleza humana de progresar, existe en los africanos.
Y uno de ellos me dio una gran lección y me dijo: "Si Europa quiere que Africa progrese, que deje de mandarle millones de euros en ayuda externa a mi presidente corrupto que se lo gasta en mausoleos personales y que mejor, me den visa para poder trabajar aquí. A mí me causa mucha gracia que los europeos donan 10 o 20 euros cuando Bono de U2 organiza un concierto para "salvar África" y ese dinero se va al dictador de mi país. Ese dinero financia sus mausoleos, sus mansiones y la guerrilla con la que mantiene al pueblo sometido. Al final, todo forma parte del sistema que alimenta a los dictadores, quienes causan que los individuos migren de África para encontrar mejores oportunidades. Si el europeo estuviera realmente interesado en desarrollar África, no me escupiría, no me diría negro de m*****, me daría un permiso de trabajo y me dejaría trabajar aquí, porque el dinero que yo gano se va directamente a mi familia para desarrollarla. Entonces que el europeo no sea hipócrita. Desarrollar es dejar que la gente que aporte al país pueda trabajar, sean o no sean inmigrantes. Porque el dinero que yo gano, ese si que aporta al progreso de mi familia"


3. Mi escala de principios:


Se lo he dicho hasta el cansancio a los jóvenes de toda América Latina: Si no se definen ideológicamente, los seguirán manipulando como borregos. 
Estas experiencias fueron las que me llevaron a sostener que la libertad es necesaria para todos en todos los ambitos de su vida. No solo en algunos. Y así formando mi propia escala de principios y valores llegué a ciertas conclusiones: 

1. Soy Libertaria porque confío más en el potencial de cada individuo para salir adelante que en el de sus gobiernos como para poder hacerlo.Y creo en esto porque lo he estudiado e investigado. Porque tengo la certeza de que ningún funcionario público te conoce más a ti mismo o de lo que eres capaz, como lo puedes llegar a saber tú mismo. Y sé esto porque sé que nadie más conoce mi potencial en la manera en que yo misma lo conozco. También soy libertaria porque es la única filosofía polito-económica que no tiene ninguna bronca con ningún tipo de persona. Sin importar raza, credo, sexualidad, nacionalidad cultura o costumbres, el ser libertario significa el poder relacionarme personal o comercialmente con el mundo y no sentirme culpable o mal por hacerlo.

2. Una persona es realmente libre cuando sin importar la decisión que tome, está dispuesta a responsabilizarse y tomar acción sobre las consecuencias de la acción tomada.Una sociedad llena de individuos responsables de sus actos, es una sociedad donde la gente prospera cada una ofreciendo lo mejor que pueda dar de sí; sin pretextos, ni excusas.

3. Me interesa el desarrollo de una nueva generación porque quiero vivir rodeada de poetas, escritores, empresarios, músicos, médicos, jueces, arquitectos, ingenieros, publicistas, astrónomos, deportistas, y actores. Porque ya no quiero vivir rodeada de intolerantes, racistas, mareros, corruptos, tímidos, depresivos y resentidos. Busco un país donde haya oportunidades; no quejas y excusas del por qué de tanto problema.
4. Nada me ha hecho subir mi autoestima, formar mi carácter, atenerme a mis principios y valores, ampliar mi vocabulario y mis ideas; como lo han hecho los libros.Yo y mis acciones, somos el producto de lo que analizado, argumentado, debatido y confrontado en lo que he leído.
5. Si vas a discutir con alguien que lee menos que tú, recomiéndale siempre algún autor, para que a la próxima sean menos los insultos y más los argumentos racionales.


4. El Rol Del Estado para los Libertarios: 

Hablando de escala de principios definida, ¿Se han fijado que ahora los socialistas dicen que nunca se ha dado "socialismo puro" porque los líderes siempre paran traicionando los ideales iniciales convirtiéndose en asesinos autoritarios? (Mao, Castro, Stalin, Chávez, Kim Yong Il, Etc)? Que el socialismo generoso nunca se ha podido dar porque los humanos abandonan el sueño hermoso y perfecto? Pues yo les respondo: Exacto ingenuos!!! Eso es precisamente lo que quienes luchamos por la libertad les hemos tratado de hacer entender todo este tiempo! No existe en la naturaleza humana la capacidad de hacer esa fantasía funcionar! Por eso su maldito experimento siempre para en lo mismo: esclavitud y miseria. ¿Cuántos países más quieren joder para convencerse? Ya jodieron China 40-70 Vietnam 40-90 URSS 18-90 Cuba 59-a la fecha Venezuela y varios lugares en África como el Congo y Costa de Marfil. 

El ser humano es egoísta por naturaleza. Y eso incluye a sus rockstars asesinos como el Ché. Esa es una realidad que no la cambia su sistemita. Por eso cuando le dan poder absoluto a sus dictadores parlanchines, estos paran corrompiéndose absolutamente. Y como el ser humano es egoísta y eso no cambia, es que la única forma de que no nos matemos unos a otros es entendiendo que cada uno tiene 3 derechos fundamentales: su vida, su libertad y su propiedad. Y que ninguno tiene derecho a terminar con los derechos de otro ni siquiera por su propio beneficio. Ese es el trabajo de una República: hacer prevalecer los derechos de cada individuo por encima de la ira de una mayoría guiada por un psicópata.Y lo que siempre me ha parecido incoherente de los socialistas es que buscan libertades sociales para con quien se acuestan, para las drogas que se meten y te dicen: "Todos somos iguales. Todos somos un mismo mundo. Amémonos" Ah si pero cuando se trata de comerciar libremente sin privilegios ni proteccionismos, ahí si levanatan todos los muros del mundo.

¿Quien dice que en un Libre Mercado no hay Estado ni gobierno? Los que no leen. Mucha gente ignora que el Estado no se creó para amamantar ciudadanos. 

En una República el gobierno tiene dos funciones primoridales y si no las cumple, ninguna otra funciona: proveer Seguridad y Justicia. (jueces, cárceles, policías, jurados, juicios, castigos, condenas) Garantizarle a todos los ciudadanos 3 derechos: 1. Vida, 2. Propiedad Privada y 3. Libertad.

Si se te garantizan esos 3 derechos, TU SOLITO puedes adquirir la salud que desees, la educación que más te plazca, la vestimenta que te guste, el techo que más te agrade, etc. Porque nadie va a poder matarte, robarte o quitarte tu libertad. Para eso está el Estado: para vigilar, castigar y proteger.

¿La Economía? Libre. Para que comercies con quien te de la gana el producto que te de la gana en el país que te de la gana. Sin proteccionismos monopólicos. Sin aranceles. Sin trabas para unos, ni privilegios para otros. Libre de aranceles, mordidas y sobornos.

Y si ¿Te estafan? o ¿te roban? Entra el Estado a hacer un juicio para defender uno de tus derechos: Propiedad Privada.

Y si ¿Te violan o te asesinan? Entra el Estado a hacer un juicio y castigar al culpable si es que no te castiga a ti.

¿Alguien intenta prohibirte comerciar, expresarte o moverte? Entra el Estado a castigarlo.
Y quien siga sin comprender que lea "La Ley" de Frédéric Bastiat pero por favor, ya no repitan ese disparate de que con Libre Mercado no habrá Estado.

De eso se trata definirse. De tener la decisión de empezar a analizar el mundo y tomar una postura en liugar de quedarse en el medio limbo de "supuestos". La mayoría de gente nunca en su vida se define en cuestiones políticas y económicas porque eso requiere estudio, tiempo y análisis. Es más cómodo quejarse que aportar.

Y SOBRETODO, se trata de HONESTIDAD INTELECTUAL de no culpar al LIBRE MERCADO por las desgracias de economías que están MUY LEJOS de soltar sus proteccionismos y la intervención estatal.
Se trata de analizar qué decisiones han llevado a las crisis económicas. Se trata de ver que en el mundo la libertad de comercio es la EXCEPCIÓN y no la regla.

Se trata de entender a la humanidad como una sola especie con el deseo de vivir en libertad.

¿Cómo fue que me volví Libertaria?


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Jul 2018)

El socialismo no duda en aplicar la represión del Estado en cuanto considera que eso puede beneficiarle políticamente.

ReconstrucciÃ³n pericial del cierre del espacio aeÌreo por Aena (3 Dic 2010) - YouTube

Incluso suspender derechos fundamentales si hace falta.


----------



## FERNANDO137 (17 Jul 2018)

Iba a poner algun video de Bastos,etc. pero ya veo que has puesto muchos.
Uno reciente de Bastos con Huerta de Soto
FURIA DE TITANES - J. Huerta de Soto y M. Anxo Bastos. Sociedades anarcocapitalistas - YouTube

Lo Divino del Universo ilumina las Almas señaladas. (Entre ellas muchos ateos, of course)






Necesito avales para candidatura presidencia PP

...


----------



## Kpi España (18 Jul 2018)

Respecto a derechos individuales todo el mundo entiende que sus derechos acaban donde empiezan los de los demás. Y no creo que nadie sea partidario de reducirlos salvo en ese caso.

Respecto a la tema económico, el liberalismo salvaje sería la no intervención en los económico con un estado mínimo frente a la economía de mercado intervenida que es lo que tenemos y que casa con la socialdemocracia. De manera que se interviene par garantizar el estado del bienestar.

Cuál es el problema? Qué un cosa es la igualdad de oportunidades..es decir...garantizar libertidades negativas ( como el derecho a la informacion, de reunion,etc) y otra muy distinta es la igualdad de resultados. Ahí no estoy de acuerdo con el intervencionismo, ya que cuando se pierde de vista el mérito y la productividad, no puede equilibrarse la balanza de que unos tienen menos que otros.

Por eso, no se pueden dar ayudas y que la gente viva sin trabajar, los sindicalistas no pueden ser dioses con más día libres que nadie y a los que no se les puede despedir, etc.

El estado no debe intervenir cuando la desigualdad economica viene del demérito y la falta de productividad.

Por eso hay que tener cuidado regulando los derechos sociales individuales...para que su regulación no vicie la balanza y se convierta en una igualdad de resultados.

El nacionalismo en España es curioso porque se basa en una falta de solidaridad total en lo económico (a mi dame lo mío y cada vez más) y además en un atentado continuo de las libertades individuales, por ejemplo obligarte a hablar catalán, cuando el español es lengua oficial.La no igualdad de oportunidades a ser funcionario en Badajoz o en Tarragona porque se exige el catalán. Se coarta la libertad de expresión imponiendo un pensamiento unico, el independentismo. Y además se adoctrina políticamente en las escuelas que no están para eso. Y en todo caso, de la misma manera que hay escuelas religiosas y escuelas no religiosas,, deme usted la opción de que haya educación no política y educación politizada..y que cada uno elija lo que quiera. Se obliga a la mitad de la población a formar parte de una independencia primero no querida y segundo irreal, porque internacionalmente no se acepta la autodeterminacion salvo en caso de colonias; y porque Cataluña no quiere ser independiente..quiere la parte que le interesa de la independencia pero no la que no le interesa. 

Es como una pareja que dice que se separa pero los dos siguen en casa. Mire usted...esto es un pack...aquí si no hay amor, o se va usted o me voy yo...pero no puede ser usted una república independiente en casa. O decir que declara la independencia unilateral y la republica catalana en el Parlamento...pero de mentirijillas (simbólicamente oiga)

No se puede tocar la campana sin que suene....


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Jul 2018)

Es opinión generalizada que si viviéramos sin Estado nos mataríamos los unos a los otros.

Yo no creo que eso fuera así, pero nunca lo sabremos porque la coherción del Estado no permitirá nunca que seamos libres. La característica principal del Estado es imponer su criterio mediante el miedo y la opresión.

¿Tan espantoso es querer vivir de otra manera?


----------



## Papadelta (19 Jul 2018)

En Estados Unidos hay un estereotipo que dice que los neckbeards y basement dwellers (Gordos comedoritos) son de ideología libertaria.


----------



## Maxinquaye (19 Jul 2018)

El estado es la culminacion de siglos y siglos de organización social. Habría que remontarse muy atrás para encontrar sociedades autogestionadas y muchas de ellas acabaron pereciendo o incorpirandose a otras mas grandes y mejor organizadas. El libertarismo es un movimiento utópico, como el comunismo.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> El estado es la culminacion de siglos y siglos de organización social. Habría que remontarse muy atrás para encontrar sociedades autogestionadas y muchas de ellas acabaron pereciendo o incorpirandose a otras mas grandes y mejor organizadas. El libertarismo es un movimiento utópico, como el comunismo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



porque eran campesinas y por esa razon ,no pueden ser igualadas al comunismo, que aunque aun no ha existido, sera la continuacion civilizada de el capitalism en un nuevo Sistema de produccion.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> porque eran campesinas y por esa razon ,no pueden ser igualadas al comunismo, que aunque aun no ha existido, sera la continuacion civilizada de el capitalism en un nuevo Sistema de produccion.
> te Saluda un marxista



Todo lo que decías tenia sentido hasta que dijiste que el comunismo sería la continuación civilizada del capitalismo. No tiene nada de civilizado el control del individuo desde la cuna hasta la tumba por parte del estado en todos sus ámbitos, aunque algunas cosas estén en la dirección correcta.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Todo lo que decías tenia sentido hasta que dijiste que el comunismo sería la continuación civilizada del capitalismo. No tiene nada de civilizado el control del individuo desde la cuna hasta la tumba por parte del estado en todos sus ámbitos, aunque algunas cosas estén en la dirección correcta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



es que tu como muchos confunde SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA( capitalism monopolista de estado ) con comunismo-marxista.

COMUNISMO; Sistema de produccion totalmente contrario al capitalism , donde no existe ninguna categoria capitalista como; TRABAJO ASALARIADO, BANCOS, DINERO, COMERCIOS PRECIOS, VALORES Y MUCHO MENOS ESTADO.
crees que hablas de comunismo?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

Como puede ser el comunismo contrario al capitalismo un sistema que renuncia a la intervención estatal? Acaso estas diciendo que el comunismo sería favorable al libre mercado? No tiene sentido.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Como puede ser el comunismo contrario al capitalismo un sistema que renuncia a la intervención estatal? Acaso estas diciendo que el comunismo sería favorable al libre mercado? No tiene sentido.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



pues ya me di cuente. para ti, no tiene sentido

no leiste que en la definicion de comunismo-marxista que dije NO COMERCIOS?
el comunismo-marxista es un Sistema de produccion basado en una estructura con base en CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) donde la produccion no pasa por Mercado alguno. va directamente a las CBS para ser consumida por sus dueños los trabajadores. en este caso comuneros.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> pues ya me di cuente. para ti, no tiene sentido
> 
> no leiste que en la definicion de comunismo-marxista que dije NO COMERCIOS?
> el comunismo-marxista es un Sistema de produccion basado en una estructura con base en CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) donde la produccion no pasa por Mercado alguno. va directamente a las CBS para ser consumida por sus dueños los trabajadores. en este caso comuneros.
> te Saluda un marxista



El sistema de producción no importa, importa el mercado y el comercio. En un sistema donde no hay mercado ya me contara usted que comercio va a haber. La aspiracion de cualquier comerciante es abrir y expandirse, con el comunismo, el estado es el único que comercia por lo tanto, necesita manipular el mercado de forma descarada.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> El sistema de producción no importa, importa el mercado y el comercio. En un sistema donde no hay mercado ya me contara usted que comercio va a haber. La aspiracion de cualquier comerciante es abrir y expandirse, con el comunismo, el estado es el único que comercia por lo tanto, necesita manipular el mercado de forma descarada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



le vuelvo a repetir; EN EL COMUNISMO NO HAY ESTADO.
tiene usted razon. pero en el comunismo existe una SOLA PROPIEDAD. con quien comerciaria?
ademas usted se basa en un Sistema de produccion capitalista. si usted quiere hacerme ver que no puede existir otra Sociedad y Sistema de produccion SIN COMERCIO, usted assume que el capitalism es el fin de la historia
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> le vuelvo a repetir; EN EL COMUNISMO NO HAY ESTADO.
> tiene usted razon. pero en el comunismo existe una SOLA PROPIEDAD. con quien comerciaria?
> ademas usted se basa en un Sistema de produccion capitalista. si usted quiere hacerme ver que no puede existir otra Sociedad y Sistema de produccion SIN COMERCIO, usted assume que el capitalism es el fin de la historia
> te Saluda un marxista



Usted confunde el comunismo con el anarquismo y las sociedades autogestionadas. Primero habló de un estado reducido a su minima expresión, ahora ya habla directamente de la desaparición del estado, eso por no decir que discutir sobre utopías me parece ocioso. Hablamos de cosas tangibles, reales, que puedan llevarse a cabo aunque fracasen. 

Por cierto el capitalismo no es el fin de la historia, es la historia en si misma.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Usted confunde el comunismo con el anarquismo y las sociedades autogestionadas. Primero habló de un estado reducido a su minima expresión, ahora ya habla directamente de la desaparición del estado, eso por no decir que discutir sobre utopías me parece ocioso. Hablamos de cosas tangibles, reales, que puedan llevarse a cabo aunque fracasen.
> 
> Por cierto el capitalismo no es el fin de la historia, es la historia en si misma.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



quien lo confunde es usted. yo le puedo explicar todo el proceso de un Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista, como se lo he explicado a muchos anarquistas y vera, que hay relacion. pero son muy diferentes.
los anarquistas parten de la politica para llegar al Sistema de produccion.
el marxismo parte de el Sistema de produccion para llegar a la politica
el marxismo es ABOLICIONISTA
si, es utopico, para los que no saben como se puede crear
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

Esta bien respondame mejor a esta pregunta porque no tengo muy claro lo que dice, segun usted, en un sistema comunista a parte de marxismo, que hay? Que nos ofrece ese sistema, si es que puede decirse que ofrezca algo?


cripton36 dijo:


> quien lo confunde es usted. yo le puedo explicar todo el proceso de un Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista, como se lo he explicado a muchos anarquistas y vera, que hay relacion. pero son muy diferentes.
> los anarquistas parten de la politica para llegar al Sistema de produccion.
> el marxismo parte de el Sistema de produccion para llegar a la politica
> el marxismo es ABOLICIONISTA
> ...



Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Esta bien respondame mejor a esta pregunta porque no tengo muy claro lo que dice, segun usted, en un sistema comunista a parte de marxismo, que hay? Que nos ofrece ese sistema, si es que puede decirse que ofrezca algo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



no ofrece marxismo. ofrece;
1- trabajo para todos
2-no crisis economicas
3- educacion para todos
4- jornada de 4 a 6 horas maximo
5- controlar al maximo la contaminacion ambiental
6- todos seran dueños de sus viviendas y nunca pagaran nada. absolutamente nada ni seran desalojados.
7- asistencia medica y medicinas, para todos
8- sera controlado el crecimiento poblacional, mediante la configuracion de la piramide poblacional
TODOS, SERAN DUEÑOS DE TODO
9- mucho mas
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> no ofrece marxismo. ofrece;
> 1- trabajo para todos
> 2-no crisis economicas
> 3- educacion para todos
> ...



Vaya, eso parece mas un programa electoral que una explicación concreta y objetiva. Supongo que es consciente de que es un sinsentido que todos sean dueños de todo, eso significaría compartirlo todo, desde el cepillo de dientes hasta las mujeres y los hijos, eso es el autentico sentido del comunismo, no me extraña que fracasara. Madre mia.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Vaya, eso parece mas un programa electoral que una explicación concreta y objetiva. Supongo que es consciente de que es un sinsentido que todos sean dueños de todo, eso significaría compartirlo todo, desde el cepillo de dientes hasta las mujeres y los hijos, eso es el autentico sentido del comunismo, no me extraña que fracasara. Madre mia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



el comunismo-marxista no ha podido fracasar porque aun no se ha creado.
las cosas personales no son DE TODOS. no sea tan extremist
usted tendra su vivienda, sus hijos, su esposa, su cepillo de dientes, sus calzones, su papel sanitario, su ropa, ect ect
lo que sera de TODOS son; los medios de produccion, el transporte, los restaurants, la tierra, el agua, el aire, ect ect
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> el comunismo-marxista no ha podido fracasar porque aun no se ha creado.
> las cosas personales no son DE TODOS. no sea tan extremist
> usted tendra su vivienda, sus hijos, su esposa, su cepillo de dientes, sus calzones, su papel sanitario, su ropa, ect ect
> lo que sera de TODOS son; los medios de produccion, el transporte, los restaurants, la tierra, el agua, el aire, ect ect
> te Saluda un marxista



Es absurdo. Por supuesto que un sistema así no ha podido fracasar, porque es imposible, como usted ha dicho, pero usted ha dicho literalmente que todo será de todos y eso le ha delatado.

Por otro lado, todo eso que dice ya lo tenemos con un sistema capitalista, tenemos transportes, hospitales, colegios,etc... Es un sinsentido negarlo.

Pero respondame una cosa: si los medios de producción son de los trabajadores ¿quien pagará a estos? ¿de donde saldran sus salarios?.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Es absurdo. Por supuesto que un sistema así no ha podido fracasar, porque es imposible, como usted ha dicho, pero usted ha dicho literalmente que todo será de todos y eso le ha delatado.
> 
> Por otro lado, todo eso que dice ya lo tenemos con un sistema capitalista, tenemos transportes, hospitales, colegios,etc... Es un sinsentido negarlo.
> 
> ...



primero; hoy no tiene nada y mucho menos cuando el Sistema de produccion cae en CRISIS.

cree que alguien le paga a quien trabaja en lo suyo, en su propiedad?
ademas, como PAGARLE si no hay dinero?
TODOS viviremos en CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) todos vamos a trabajar y cuando regresemos a la CBS tendremos todo lo que necesitemos.
tendremos desde servicio de limpieza a la vivienda, hasta quien lave y planche toda la ropa de la familia.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> primero; hoy no tiene nada y mucho menos cuando el Sistema de produccion cae en CRISIS.
> 
> cree que alguien le paga a quien trabaja en lo suyo, en su propiedad?
> ademas, como PAGARLE si no hay dinero?
> ...



Sabe perfectamente que eso es imposible. La gente no trabaja por amor al arte, trabaja por dinero, si no hay nadie a quien cobrarle y sobre todo si no hubiese dinero ¿quien querría trabajar? Pienselo.

Por otra parte, lo de los servicios es mucho suponer que todos limpuaran la casa de todos y plancharan las camisas y lo mas importante, que todos lo vayan a hacer igual de bien. ¿quien iba a tener fuerzas para limpiarle la casa de su vecino despues de un duro dia de trabajo y sudando?

Las comunas de trabajo suena a la aldea de los pitufos, con la salvedad de que nadie será especialista en nada y todos se dedicarán a lo mismo en el mismo grado de eficiencia. ¿Donde esta la libertad ahí? ¿donde esta la libertad de elegir que hacer? 
Es un sistema tiránico que busca el control y el sometimiento de comunidades, pirque ni guna comunidad funciona sin una dirección. Es monstruoso y horrendo.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Sabe perfectamente que eso es imposible. La gente no trabaja por amor al arte, trabaja por dinero, si no hay nadie a quien cobrarle y sobre todo si no hubiese dinero ¿quien querría trabajar? Pienselo.
> 
> Por otra parte, lo de los servicios es mucho suponer que todos limpuaran la casa de todos y plancharan las camisas y lo mas importante, que todos lo vayan a hacer igual de bien. ¿quien iba a tener fuerzas para limpiarle la casa de su vecino despues de un duro dia de trabajo y sudando?
> 
> ...



usted burlece todo lo que quiera y riase, que yo le sigo explicando con PLACER.
dije anteriormente que no trabajaremos mas de 6 horas y todos tendran que trabajar, para poder tener abceso a los BIENES Y SERVICIOS. QUIEN NO TRABAJA NO COME. sin embargo, tendremos la opcion o libertad de trabajar o no.
quien limpia la vivienda es otro trabajador, quien lava y plancha son otros trabajadores y lo haran en industrias, no manualmente, en no mas de 6 horas

las personas trabajan para poder obtener lo que NECESITAN, NO POR DINERO.
las personas que trabajan para ellos mismos, NADIE LES PAGA. ellos son dueños de el fruto integro de su fuerza de trabajo. siempre que ha usted le paguen, es obvio que trabaja la propiedad de alguien y trabaja para alguien.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> usted burlece todo lo que quiera y riase, que yo le sigo explicando con PLACER.
> dije anteriormente que no trabajaremos mas de 6 horas y todos tendran que trabajar, para poder tener abceso a los BIENES Y SERVICIOS. QUIEN NO TRABAJA NO COME. sin embargo, tendremos la opcion o libertad de trabajar o no.
> quien limpia la vivienda es otro trabajador, quien lava y plancha son otros trabajadores y lo haran en industrias, no manualmente, en no mas de 6 horas
> 
> ...



Esta conversación se convierte en puro surrealismo por momentos. Si quien no trabaja, no come ¿como puede decir usted que habrá libertad de trabajar o no? ¿se da cuenta de lo contradictorio que es eso? ¿y trabajar todo el mundo durante 6 horas? ¿acaso cree que todos los trabajos requieren el mismo tiempo para su realizacion? Lo de las horas trabajadas es un termino legal que da para otra discusión. 

Por supuesto que todo el mundo trabaja por dinero, como minimo trabaja a cambio de algo, reducido a la minima expresion, trabaja a cambio de alimentos, pero ambos sabemos que los hombres no viven solamente con eso, ya que los hombres se visten, tienen hijos o necesitan desplazarse¿que piensa, pagarles a todos con comida, ropa,coche o casa?

Hay muy poca gente que pueda trabajar para si misma y si lo piensa bien tiene todo el sentido. Solo aquel que logra ofrecer un producto original y unico puede decir que trabaja para si misma y aun asi muchas veces necesita de colaboradores,pir lo que ya estamos hablando de capitalismo.

Lo de las centrales de planchado me ha dejado riendo a mandibula batiente, ¿me quiere decir que habrá trabajadores que se dediquen a plancharles la camisa a otros trabajadores? ¿de que tipo de trabajadores hablamos? ¿no habiamos quedado de que todos colaborarian con todos?.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lukytrike (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> 1- trabajo para todos



Eres, como muchos, de la idea de que el gobierno tiene que "crear" puestos de trabajo. Yo creo que no debe entrometerse, el trabajo por hacer está ahí y lo que hace falta es que el gobierno no se entrometa e IMPIDA la creación de puestos de trabajo, con miles de trabas burocráticas e impuestos sangrantes.



cripton36 dijo:


> 2-no crisis economicas



Para eso tendrías que cerrar tu economía la exterior, para evitar que mejores y más baratos bienes de países sin tantas restricciones hicieran competencia a los tuyos, más cutres. Cuba, Corea del Norte...



cripton36 dijo:


> 3- educacion para todos



Eso está bien, siempre que sea educación y no adoctrinamiento. 



cripton36 dijo:


> 4- jornada de 4 a 6 horas maximo



El estado decide, no vaya a ser que las personas puedan decidir líbremente.



cripton36 dijo:


> 5- controlar al maximo la contaminacion ambiental



Debería hacerse, pero no creo que sea una cuestión de sistemas políticos, sino de pedir a los políticos que hagan su trabajo. Que trabajen para los ciudadanos y no para sus redes clientelares. Es un problema de corrupción.



cripton36 dijo:


> 6- todos seran dueños de sus viviendas y nunca pagaran nada.
> absolutamente nada ni seran desalojados.



¿Y quién las paga? Todos en su conjunto, lo que quiere decir que todos tendrán las mismas casas. ¿Qué pasa si yo quiero trabajar más y tener una casa mejor? ¿No puedo?
¿Y los coches? ¿Habrá Ferraris para todos o los Ferraris serán sólo para la clase gobernante?
¿Qué ocurre si eres más inteligente, o más trabajador, o mejor capacitado? ¿Obtienes lo mismo que el que no lo es? ¿Para qué esforzarse entonces? ¿Dónde queda el progreso si no es gracias a personas que se esfuerzan más y/o están mejor capacitadas?



cripton36 dijo:


> 7- asistencia medica y medicinas, para todos



Sí, pero trabajando 4 horas al día a lo mejor no pueden pagar medicinas para todos. Las medicinas vienen de laboratorios en países capitalistas y no van a poner precios para "comunistas".



cripton36 dijo:


> 8- sera controlado el crecimiento poblacional, mediante la configuracion de la piramide poblacional



Qué obsesión con el control.

En un sistema sin paguitas no habría tanta gente ociosa viviendo a costa de los demás.

Y en un sistema sin pensiones públicas no tendrías que endeudar a la población para mantener a jubilados a los han estado sableando dinero durante toda su vida laboral. Dinero que se ha "esfumado" ahora.

Estamos viendo como "papá estado" nos ha metido a todos en una estafa piramidal Ponzi que nos está llevando a la ruina, ¿y aún queremos más?


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> El estado es la culminacion de siglos y siglos de organización social. Habría que remontarse muy atrás para encontrar sociedades autogestionadas y muchas de ellas acabaron pereciendo o incorpirandose a otras mas grandes y mejor organizadas. El libertarismo es un movimiento utópico, como el comunismo.



NAdie duda de que el estado es una organización muy evolucionada, que lleva muchos siglos existiendo. Pero ello no obsta para su carácter parasitario y altamente disfuncional. Por poner un ejemplo de la verdadera naturaleza del estado, solo en el S.XX los estados han genocidado a unas 169.000.000 de personas, guerras entre estados excluidas.

DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER


Que el estado esté altamente evolucionado solo indica que desde su nacimiento, ha sido modificado para adaptarse a las nuevas circunstancias y obtener la mejor forma de explotación que es su función principal.

Por supuesto, el estado, como todo parásito que pretenda sobrevivir en el largo plazo, no puede matar a sus víctimas, por ello bajo el estado pueden coexistir formas de relaciones sociales que permiten a los individuos realizarse parcialmente, algunas, ciertas, cotas de libertades, etc.

Pero en esencia, EL ESTADO SIRVE A LOS QUE GOBIERNAN PARA VIVIR A COSTA DEL RESTO DE LA SOCIEDAD, EXPLOTÁNDOLOS BAJO FORMAS MUY EVOLUCIONADAS que en nada se diferencian al parasitismo.


Que existan otras formas de organización social que puedan ser tachadas de utópicas, no indica NADA acerca de su deseabilidad. Que el marxismo, o el anarquismo, sean inalcanzables, es indiferente. La libertad o la justicia son igualmente ideales utópicos, si nos referimos a ellos en su estado puro, y sin embargo nadie en su sano juicio aceptaría una organización social que promueva la falta de libertad o la injusticia.


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> NAdie duda de que el estado es una organización muy evolucionada, que lleva muchos siglos existiendo. Pero ello no obsta para su carácter parasitario y altamente disfuncional. Por poner un ejemplo de la verdadera naturaleza del estado, solo en el S.XX los estados han genocidado a unas 169.000.000 de personas, guerras entre estados excluidas.
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> ...



No entiendo porque se le llama parasito al estado cuando nos ofrece servicios a cambio de nuestros impuestos. ¿acaso tu trabajarias gratis? El estado no nace del voluntarismo, sino de la necesidad. Si naciese del voluntarismo no habría impuestos, claro que tampoco habría hospitales, colegios o ejercito.

Que el estado este en manos de politicos que viven de nuestros impuestos es una cosa bien distinta.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Esta conversación se convierte en puro surrealismo por momentos. Si quien no trabaja, no come ¿como puede decir usted que habrá libertad de trabajar o no? ¿se da cuenta de lo contradictorio que es eso? ¿y trabajar todo el mundo durante 6 horas? ¿acaso cree que todos los trabajos requieren el mismo tiempo para su realizacion? Lo de las horas trabajadas es un termino legal que da para otra discusión.
> 
> Por supuesto que todo el mundo trabaja por dinero, como minimo trabaja a cambio de algo, reducido a la minima expresion, trabaja a cambio de alimentos, pero ambos sabemos que los hombres no viven solamente con eso, ya que los hombres se visten, tienen hijos o necesitan desplazarse¿que piensa, pagarles a todos con comida, ropa,coche o casa?
> 
> ...



tiene usted muchas preguntas y capciosas ademas.
usted tiene toda la LIBERTAD DE EL MUNDO. usted decide si trabaja o no, sabiendo que sus bienes y servicios dependeran de su trabajo. ni modo que usted obtenga lo que necesite a costa de el sudor de el projimo.
por eso se crea la ley ; QUIEN NO TRABAJA, NO COME. sin embargo, el trabajo NO ES OBLIGATORIO
lo que le explico sobre el lavado y planchado, es real hoy. solo que no es GENERALIZADO. en el comunismo, lo es.
usted explica muy bien EL CAPITALISMO y no se lo discuto. yo le hablo de un Sistema de produccion TOTALMENTE DIFERENTE.
se que hay trabajos que requieren las 24 horas. pero para eso se crean dos, tres o cuatro turnos de trabajo.
no le hablo de fantasias. le hablo de lo que existe hoy y existira mañana, QUE SERA GENERALIZADO EN EL COMUNISMO-MARXISTA .
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> tiene usted muchas preguntas y capciosas ademas.
> usted tiene toda la LIBERTAD DE EL MUNDO. usted decide si trabaja o no, sabiendo que sus bienes y servicios dependeran de su trabajo. ni modo que usted obtenga lo que necesite a costa de el sudor de el projimo.
> por eso se crea la ley ; QUIEN NO TRABAJA, NO COME. sin embargo, el trabajo NO ES OBLIGATORIO
> lo que le explico sobre el lavado y planchado, es real hoy. solo que no es GENERALIZADO. en el comunismo, lo es.
> ...



Creo que usted habla de deseos y de improvisos. Va a negar la comida de quien sea por decreto? Estamos de acuerdo que en esta vida todos tenemos que trabajar para poder vivir de nuestro esfuerzo pero ¿que pasa con la gente enferma, lesionada o que no puede trabajar por algun motivo de fuerza mayor? ¿les negará la comida por decreto? ¿ve porque le digo que el suyo es un sistema horrendo sin pies ni cabeza y que improvisa todo el tiempo?

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Eres, como muchos, de la idea de que el gobierno tiene que "crear" puestos de trabajo. Yo creo que no debe entrometerse, el trabajo por hacer está ahí y lo que hace falta es que el gobierno no se entrometa e IMPIDA la creación de puestos de trabajo, con miles de trabas burocráticas e impuestos sangrantes.
> 
> 
> Para eso tendrías que cerrar tu economía la exterior, para evitar que mejores y más baratos bienes de países sin tantas restricciones hicieran competencia a los tuyos, más cutres. Cuba, Corea del Norte...
> ...



yo hablo de un Sistema de produccion NUEVO, TOTALMENTE DIFERENTE AL CAPITALISMO.
usted responde encasillandome y en base al capitalism.
por favor, si desea debater. PREGUNTAS UNA A UNA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lukytrike (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> No entiendo porque se le llama parasito al estado cuando nos ofrece servicios a cambio de nuestros impuestos. ¿acaso tu trabajarias gratis?



Si el problema está en que se cobran demasiados impuestos y se dan pocos y malos servicios. ¿O es que ahora no se pagan más impuestos que nunca y los servicios están cada día peor? ¿Sanidad, pensiones, seguridad?

Por supuesto que ellos no tienen que trabajar gratis, pero es que se han ido al extremo opuesto. Ser político es como si te tocara la lotería. Trabajas más bien poco, cobras mucho y tienes ventajas para la jubilación. Un chollo.


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

Estoy de acuerdo con ud.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-jul-2018 at 20:30 ----------




Lukytrike dijo:


> Si el problema está en que se cobran demasiados impuestos y se dan pocos y malos servicios. ¿O es que ahora no se pagan más impuestos que nunca y los servicios están cada día peor? ¿Sanidad, pensiones, seguridad?
> 
> Por supuesto que ellos no tienen que trabajar gratis, pero es que se han ido al extremo opuesto. Ser político es como si te tocara la lotería. Trabajas más bien poco, cobras mucho y tienes ventajas para la jubilación. Un chollo.



Estoy de acuerdo con ud.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Creo que usted habla de deseos y de improvisos. Va a negar la comida de quien sea por decreto? Estamos de acuerdo que en esta vida todos tenemos que trabajar para poder vivir de nuestro esfuerzo pero ¿que pasa con la gente enferma, lesionada o que no puede trabajar por algun motivo de fuerza mayor? ¿les negará la comida por decreto? ¿ve porque le digo que el suyo es un sistema horrendo sin pies ni cabeza y que improvisa todo el tiempo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



me preguntas como si yo fuera EL CREADOR Y EL AMO.
le hablo de un Sistema de produccion y esos, lo crean los pueblos modificando su modo de vida.
acaso cree que quien puso la maquina de vapor en la RUECA Y EL TELAR MANUAL, sabia que cambiaria el Sistema feudal por el capitalista?
ese solo hecho ( la introduccion de las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo convirtiendolo en proletario) creo un Sistema de produccion nuevo DIALECTICAMENTE.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

Entonces o una de dos, o no sabe ud muy bien de lo que habla o ese sistema tiene demasiadas fugas como para tenerlo si quiera en cuenta.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Entonces o una de dos, o no sabe ud muy bien de lo que habla o ese sistema tiene demasiadas fugas como para tenerlo si quiera en cuenta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



mas bien , es usted quien no sabe de que hablo.
hablo de SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION y eso es filosofia marxista.
los SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION NO LOS CAMBIAN ni los politicos, ni los partidos politicos. los cambian los pueblos.
le explico el comunismo-marxista que debe dar pie si o si a las CBS y su organizacion debe partir de los pueblos, cuando llegue su tiempo. tal como llego para el capitalism y los otros sistemas economicos conocidos por la humanidad.
el pueblo ( cualquiera) puede inicial la creacion de CBS cuando guste y lo vean necesario o ventajoso.
yo solo explico, la unica manera de crear el Sistema desde la filosofia marxista.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

Mezclar filosofía con economía nunca ha dado buen resultado. Por otra parte, sigue sin contestarme ¿le negaria ud la comida a quien no pudiese trabar?.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Mezclar filosofía con economía nunca ha dado buen resultado. Por otra parte, sigue sin contestarme ¿le negaria ud la comida a quien no pudiese trabar?.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



disculpe usted, es cierto, olvide contestar esa pregunta, que no deberia ser para mi, sino para los que vivan en un Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista
personalmente? no, se la negaria, mas bien sus familiars al igual que ahora, trabajarian para ellos Tambien. en caso que no tengan familiars sanguineos. quedan los comuneros, que Tambien seremos familia.
mezclo filosofia con economia?
acaso no sabe que el Sistema filosofico de MARX es su obra EL CAPITAL EN CUATRO TOMOS? y que es esa obra, si no es mas que un studio profundo EL CAPITAL hasta su conversion en Sistema de produccion capitalista, con la revolucion industrial
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> disculpe usted, es cierto, olvide contestar esa pregunta, que no deberia ser para mi, sino para los que vivan en un Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista
> personalmente? no, se la negaria, mas bien sus familiars al igual que ahora, trabajarian para ellos Tambien. en caso que no tengan familiars sanguineos. quedan los comuneros, que Tambien seremos familia.
> mezclo filosofia con economia?
> acaso no sabe que el Sistema filosofico de MARX es su obra EL CAPITAL EN CUATRO TOMOS? y que es esa obra, si no es mas que un studio profundo EL CAPITAL hasta su conversion en Sistema de produccion capitalista, con la revolucion industrial
> te Saluda un marxista



Es usted quien ha hablado de usar la filosofia marxista para explicar todo un sistema social y economico.

Nadie deberia olvidar que Karl Marx tan solo da su punto de vista sobre el capitalismo y su mecanismo a traves de la historia. No es el unico escritor y pensador que ha hablado y escrito sobre el capitalismo. La importancia historica de Marx se la debemos paradojicamente a lideres y movimientos politicos que decidieron tomar su obra para la acción politica, algo que no ha sucedido antes con ningun otro autor versado sobre el tema, eso deberia decirnos suficiente sobre cuanto de fiable es el comunismo-marxismo.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anonimo123 (20 Jul 2018)

el libertarismo es libertad para esclavizar. Es así de simple, la libertad del capital para esclavizar a los trabajadores. Estoy convencido de que los esclavistas eran firmes defensores de la propiedad privada


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Es usted quien ha hablado de usar la filosofia marxista para explicar todo un sistema social y economico.
> 
> Nadie deberia olvidar que Karl Marx tan solo da su punto de vista sobre el capitalismo y su mecanismo a traves de la historia. No es el unico escritor y pensador que ha hablado y escrito sobre el capitalismo. La importancia historica de Marx se la debemos paradojicamente a lideres y movimientos politicos que decidieron tomar su obra para la acción politica, algo que no ha sucedido antes con ningun otro autor versado sobre el tema, eso deberia decirnos suficiente sobre cuanto de fiable es el comunismo-marxismo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



no conozco ningun lider POLITICO que se haya inspirado en MARX Y SU FILOSOFIA. hasta ahora han engañado a los pueblos, prometiendole falcedades. nunca basadas en marxismo.
acaso compro la mentira, que la revolucion bolchevique fue proletaria, cuando ni suficientes proletarios habia en la rusia zarista de 1917?
ya le dije; LOS CAMBIOS DE SISTEMAS ECONOMICOS no es tarea de POLITICOS NI DE PARTIDO POLITICO ALGUNO.
solo los pueblos lo hacen. si alguien no hubiera introducido las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo, NUNCA HUBIERAMOS SALIDO DE EL FEUDALISMO
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

Pues le traigo malas noticias porque todo en lo que ud cree y defiende en referencia al comunismo como sistema economico y social no solo ha sido defendido por politicos sino que tambien éstos mismos establecieron las pautas para hacer efectiva su implantación y ninguna nace del voluntarismo natural. 

Va a crearse muchos enemigos, incluso dentro del campo que domina, ya que esta ud muy equivocado respecto a lo que ud opina acerca de ello.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Pues le traigo malas noticias porque todo en lo que ud cree y defiende en referencia al comunismo como sistema economico y social no solo ha sido defendido por politicos sino que tambien éstos mismos establecieron las pautas para hacer efectiva su implantación y ninguna nace del voluntarismo natural.
> 
> Va a crearse muchos enemigos, incluso dentro del campo que domina, ya que esta ud muy equivocado respecto a lo que ud opina acerca de ello.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



no me preocupan los ENEMIGOS, aunque aun , no conozco ninguno.
mi Proyecto marxista es UNICO.
una cosa es que un politico se haga llamar IZQUIERDISTA, SOCIALISTA E INCLUSO COMUNISTA y otra cosa es que sea verdad.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> No entiendo porque se le llama parasito al estado cuando nos ofrece servicios a cambio de nuestros impuestos. ¿acaso tu trabajarias gratis? El estado no nace del voluntarismo, sino de la necesidad. Si naciese del voluntarismo no habría impuestos, claro que tampoco habría hospitales, colegios o ejercito.
> 
> Que el estado este en manos de politicos que viven de nuestros impuestos es una cosa bien distinta.



Bueno, al menos eres capaz de reconocer lo evidente, que el estado nace y se sostiene por medio de la violencia y la coerción.

Ahora, si reconoces algo tan evidente, haz un ejercicio de imaginación.

Imagina que eres el señor fuerte de tu comarca y tuvieras el poder de obligar a los residentes a pagarte unas determinadas cantidades que tu justificas por medio de la protección frente a otros señores, derecho a cultivar las tierras, etc.

Ahora, *¿crees que en un sistema tal, tu poder de obligar a otros según tus intereses se vería acotado y limitado en algún sentido, o por el contrario tenderías a llevar los pagos hasta el punto de máximo beneficio para ti y los que te sirven fielmente?*

Extrapola ahora a los estados modernos. No hay forma alguna racional de justificar la existencia del estado.

El estado no es sino un parásito que vive a costa del esfuerzo de la mayoría. Los que poseen el control de la maquinaria estatal viven explotando y saqueando a sus congéneres.

¿Que el estado da y provee servicios que de otra forma no se darían?

Bueno, si y no. El estado provee ciertos servicios necesarios. Pero lo hace al precio que determina unilateralmente. Que esos servicios no fueran a darse en una sociedad sin estado es harina de otro costal.

Hablas de que sin estado no habría hospitales, colegios y ejércitos.

Esto históricamente se ha demostrado como FALSO. Hay múltiples ejemplos. Colegios y hospitales han existido sin la presencia del estado, porque las personas necesitan ciertos servicios a los que no renunciarán.

Es más bien al revés, la existencia del estado monopólico de sus servicios expulsa a los competidores privados. Existen estados que no proveen determinados servicios y sin embargo tienen muchos de esos servicios a pleno funcionamiento.

El ejército es otro cantar. Los estados se nutren de ejércitos que sirven para agredir, pocos ejércitos sirven a un fin puramente defensivo.

Sin estado, no sería posible crear ejércitos privados dedicados a la agresión. Esto es algo bastante fácil de ver:

Mientras que los estados externalizan los costes de poseer ejércitos de agresión, ya que son los pagadores de impuestos quienes los soportan, en un sistema sin estado es muy complicado obtener voluntariamente los fondos necesarios para, por ejemplo, invadir un país con el pretexto de que posee armas de destrucción masiva que no tiene, o de que alienta  el terrorismo internacional.

Sólo mediante el uso de la coacción estatal para financiar ejércitos es posible la existencia de estados perpétuos de agresión.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2018 at 22:19 ----------




anonimo123 dijo:


> el libertarismo es libertad para esclavizar. Es así de simple, la libertad del capital para esclavizar a los trabajadores. Estoy convencido de que los esclavistas eran firmes defensores de la propiedad privada



Y no acertarás.

Por ejemplo, los principales defensores de la emancipación en el S.XIX eran libertarios, como Lysander Spooner

The Unconstitutionality of Slavery - Wikipedia

Basta leer este ensayo de Spooner para refutar la ignorancia antilibertaria.


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Bueno, al menos eres capaz de reconocer lo evidente, que el estado nace y se sostiene por medio de la violencia y la coerción.
> 
> Ahora, si reconoces algo tan evidente, haz un ejercicio de imaginación.
> 
> ...



es cierto que el ESTADO es el zangano de la colmena. pero el ESTADO forma parte y es garante de EL CAPITAL.
para deshacerse de EL ESTADO, se necesitaria dos cosas
1- crear una estructura que nos permita vivir sin el
2- es necesario, imperativo ABOLIR EL CAPITAL
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (20 Jul 2018)

Sigo pensando que para tener luz, gas o agua en la última casa de la ultima esquina de un territorio, vas a necesitar a alguien que te lo instale, a no ser que seas un superhombre, lo mismo con la recogida de basura, etc..... Los colegios no serian posibles sin maestros, directores,etc... Y no creo que se dedicasen a enseñar por amor al conocimiento solamente.... Sería bonito, pero ambos sabemos que no es así, hospitales.... A no ser que quieras volver a los conventos u hospedajes de beneficencia necesitarás hospitales con equipamiento esterilizado y profesionales y eso no aparece de la nada..... En fin, nadie te obliga a pagar impuestos, al menos no de forma directa (atraco violento) pero si quieres vivir en sociedad y disfrutar de todas sus ventajas, amigo, algo tendrás que aportar. Alternativas, todavía existen tribus perdidas, monjes viviendo en templos alejados de la mano de dios o incluso isleños furtivos. Creo que es mas que razonable. Por otra parte, grandes logros, por no decir todos, se han producido siempre bajo el amparo de los estados.


kikepm dijo:


> Bueno, al menos eres capaz de reconocer lo evidente, que el estado nace y se sostiene por medio de la violencia y la coerción.
> 
> Ahora, si reconoces algo tan evidente, haz un ejercicio de imaginación.
> 
> ...



Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Sigo pensando que para tener luz, gas o agua en la última casa de la ultima esquina de un territorio, vas a necesitar a alguien que te lo instale, a no ser que seas un superhombre, lo mismo con la recogida de basura, etc..... Los colegios no serian posibles sin maestros, directores,etc... Y no creo que se dedicasen a enseñar por amor al conocimiento solamente.... Sería bonito, pero ambos sabemos que no es así, hospitales.... A no ser que quieras volver a los conventos u hospedajes de beneficencia necesitarás hospitales con equipamiento esterilizado y profesionales y eso no aparece de la nada..... En fin, nadie te obliga a pagar impuestos, al menos no de forma directa (atraco violento) pero si quieres vivir en sociedad y disfrutar de todas sus ventajas, amigo, algo tendrás que aportar. Alternativas, todavía existen tribus perdidas, monjes viviendo en templos alejados de la mano de dios o incluso isleños furtivos. Creo que es mas que razonable. Por otra parte, grandes logros, por no decir todos, se han producido siempre bajo el amparo de los estados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk



EL ESTADO no crea nada. mas bien son las personas quienes crean y el estado expropia y acomoda por la fuerza.
acaso crees que los impuestos son VOLUNTARIOS? no los pagues y veras
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> es cierto que el ESTADO es el zangano de la colmena. pero el ESTADO forma parte y es garante de EL CAPITAL.
> para deshacerse de EL ESTADO, se necesitaria dos cosas
> 1- crear una estructura que nos permita vivir sin el
> 2- es necesario, imperativo ABOLIR EL CAPITAL
> te Saluda un marxista



Abolir el capital, eso es algo altamente perjudicial, innecesario si lo que se pretende es el aumento del nivel de vida general, y profundamente injusto en el caso del capital justamente obtenido (en cuanto al otro, creo que podríamos estar de acuerdo).

---------- Post added 20-jul-2018 at 22:37 ----------




Commodore64 dijo:


> Sigo pensando que para tener luz, gas o agua en la última casa de la ultima esquina de un territorio, vas a necesitar a alguien que te lo instale, a no ser que seas un superhombre, lo mismo con la recogida de basura, etc..... Los colegios no serian posibles sin maestros, directores,etc... Y no creo que se dedicasen a enseñar por amor al conocimiento solamente.... Sería bonito, pero ambos sabemos que no es así, hospitales.... A no ser que quieras volver a los conventos u hospedajes de beneficencia necesitarás hospitales con equipamiento esterilizado y profesionales y eso no aparece de la nada..... En fin, nadie te obliga a pagar impuestos, al menos no de forma directa (atraco violento) pero si quieres vivir en sociedad y disfrutar de todas sus ventajas, amigo, algo tendrás que aportar. Alternativas, todavía existen tribus perdidas, monjes viviendo en templos alejados de la mano de dios o incluso isleños furtivos. Creo que es mas que razonable. Por otra parte, grandes logros, por no decir todos, se han producido siempre bajo el amparo de los estados.



Como ya he expuesto antes, partes de una falsedad, que por mucho que se repita no va a hacerse cierta.

Tu fe en el estado ciega tu juicio objetivo hacia él.


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Abolir el capital, eso es algo altamente perjudicial, innecesario si lo que se pretende es el aumento del nivel de vida general, y profundamente injusto en el caso del capital justamente obtenido (en cuanto al otro, creo que podríamos estar de acuerdo).
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jul-2018 at 22:37 ----------
> 
> ...



me refiero ha este;
EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DE EL VALOR
concepto marxista.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> me refiero ha este;
> EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DE EL VALOR
> concepto marxista.
> te Saluda un marxista



No existe tal expropiación de valor. La teoría del VT ricardiana no explica la existencia de valor.

Von Bohm Baewerk demostró magistralmente que el interés proviene de la consideración del tiempo en los procesos de producción.

Los capitalistas adelantan salarios por lo que en contraprestación al riesgo que asumen y al tiempo posterior en que obtendrán ganancias, obtienen una tasa llamada interés.


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> No existe tal expropiación de valor. La teoría del VT ricardiana no explica la existencia de valor.
> 
> Von Bohm Baewerk demostró magistralmente que el interés proviene de la consideración del tiempo en los procesos de producción.
> 
> Los capitalistas adelantan salarios por lo que en contraprestación al riesgo que asumen y al tiempo posterior en que obtendrán ganancias, obtienen una tasa llamada interés.



muy Buena explicacion de un capitalista.
marx se referia a la EXPROPIACION DE EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO. que despues era llevada al Mercado por el EXPROPIADOR Y CONVERTIDA EN MERCANCIA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Obi (20 Jul 2018)

Pero ¿se enterarán algún día todos los comunistas de que existió un economista llamado Ludwig von Mises que explicó las razones por las que el socialismo está condenado al fracaso el 100% de las veces que se intente? ¿Sabrán alguna vez qué es el “teorema de la imposibilidad del socialismo”? Me parece que no, porque no hay mayor ciego que el que no quiere ver.


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

Obi dijo:


> Pero ¿se enterarán algún día todos los comunistas que existió un economista llamado Ludwig von Mises que explicó las razones por las que el socialismo está condenado al fracaso el 100% de las veces que se intente? ¿Sabrán alguna vez qué es el “*teorema de la imposibilidad del socialismo*”? Me parece que no, porque no hay mayor ciego que el que no quiere ver.



primero; NO SOY COMUNISTA
COMUNISTA; ser que vive en comunidad de bienes y servicios
Segundo; NO HABLO DE ESA PORQUERIA QUE LLAMAN SOCIALISMO
SOCIALISMO SEGUN MARX; es un proceso de SOCIALIZACION que comenzo con la introduccion de las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo, convirtiendolo en PROLETARIO ( trabajador asalariado)
SOCIALISMO SEGUN LENIN; capitalism monopolista de estado.
sabes por que el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA no progresa? porque es una aberracion de el Sistema de produccion capitalista LIBRE.
al CAPITAL para progresar necesita de la LIBERTAD, no se le puede anjaular en el estado.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> muy Buena explicacion de un capitalista.
> marx se referia a la EXPROPIACION DE EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO. que despues era llevada al Mercado por el EXPROPIADOR Y CONVERTIDA EN MERCANCIA.
> te Saluda un marxista



La plusvalía se basa en una forma errónea de la teoría del valor.

Lo único que da valor son los humanos con sus deseos y afinidades, la escasez relativa de los bienes existentes produce mediante un mecanismo de asignación en competencia el hecho objetivo que llamamos precio.


----------



## cripton36 (20 Jul 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> La plusvalía se basa en una forma errónea de la teoría del valor.
> 
> Lo único que da valor son los humanos con sus deseos y afinidades, la escasez relativa de los bienes existentes produce mediante un mecanismo de asignación en competencia el hecho objetivo que llamamos precio.



yo hable de PLUSVALIA? NO, señor, la plusvalia es la que obtiene el capitalista burgues mediante el trabajo asalariado.
yo hable de EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO.
veamos.
VALOR= fuerza de trabajo humana, cristalizada en el product elaborado.
esto se divide en;
VALOR DE USO
VALOR DE CAMBIO
el primero ( valor de uso) es cuando el product elaborado con fuerza de trabajo humana, le pertenece por entero y es para su uso exclusive
el Segundo es cuando ese fruto de la fuerza humana es EXPROPIADO Y LLEVADO AL MERCADO, para convertirlo en VALOR DE CAMBIO ( mercancia)
me copias?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> yo hable de PLUSVALIA? NO, señor, la plusvalia es la que obtiene el capitalista burgues mediante el trabajo asalariado.
> yo hable de EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO.
> veamos.
> VALOR= fuerza de trabajo humana, cristalizada en el product elaborado.
> ...



Te copio.

Para mi son distinciones innecesarias.

Lo único que podemos aceptar como hecho objetivo son los precios, el valor de cambio si entiendo la terminología marxista. 

En cuanto a que ese fruto de fuerza humana sea expropiado y llevado al mercado, no parece algo real. La gente puede querer vender cosas y venderlas por si misma en el mercado, luego no existe expropiación en modo alguno.

La plusvalía sería la parte de valor que se apropia el capitalista de aquel que genera y aporta el trabajo del asalariado. Yo niego que exista dicha plusvalía, porque la explicación para llegar a ella requiere de la TVT de Ricardo, que es errónea.

EL interés del capital solo refleja el hecho de que los procesos productivos requieren tiempo, y que los asalariados quieren el producto de la venta antes del final de dicho proceso. El capitalista adelanta su salario y a cambio recibe un valor extra en la forma de interés.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Jul 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Te copio.
> 
> Para mi son distinciones innecesarias.
> 
> ...



como capitalista, yo le doy EXCELENTE. segun usted todo es muy Bueno.
ni RICARDO NI SMITH ni ningun economist antes de MARX sabian en que consistia la EXPROPIACION NI LA PLUSVALIA que es lo que permite que el capitalism funcione.
MARX fue el unico que lo descubrio. los demas se preguntaban; SI LAS MERCANCIAS SE VENDEN POR SU VALOR, DE DONDE SACA LA GANANCIA EL BURGUES?
ayer como hoy, los burgueses sostienen que en el MERCADO, incluso hasta profesores de filosofia de hoy, que dicen saber mas que MARX.
solo se, que es una falta de respeto a la inteligencia humana, que en pleno siglo 21, el hombre necesite de una herramienta tan injusta e inhumana para llevarse la comida a la boca ( EL CAPITAL)
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Obi (21 Jul 2018)

El VALOR de las cosas no lo da el trabajo humano que costó producirlas. El valor es subjetivo y lo da el consumidor que compra. Como dice el refrán español: “las cosas valen lo que la gente está dispuesto a pagar por ellas”. Un pintor pésimo puede estar meses trabajando en un cuadro, pero luego se encontrará con que su pintura no vale nada porque nadie la quiere comprar. En este vídeo, Martín Krause lo explica muy bien:
8.- Teoría del valor - Martín Krause - YouTube


----------



## cripton36 (21 Jul 2018)

Obi dijo:


> El VALOR de las cosas no lo da el trabajo humano que costó producirlas. El valor es subjetivo y lo da el consumidor que compra. Como dice el refrán español: “las cosas valen lo que la gente está dispuesto a pagar por ellas”. Un pintor pésimo puede estar meses trabajando en un cuadro, pero luego se encontrará con que su pintura no vale nada porque nadie la quiere comprar. En este vídeo, Martín Krause lo explica muy bien:
> 8.- Teoría del valor - Martín Krause - YouTube



no pues si, asi con pegostes de la wiki , ganas todos los debates.
como sabes que esos videos de la wiki no son propaganda burguesa para justificar su negocio?
sabias que todos los economistas graduados de universidades capitalistas aprender como estar al servicio de EL CAPITAL? obvio, no
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## I. de A. (21 Jul 2018)

“El verdadero fin del liberalismo no es, pues, ni la libertad política, ni la libertad de contratación, ni la liberación de las guerras, ni la libertad del poseer y del comerciar, ni la libertad de moral, de conciencia y de religión. El fin del liberalismo es la Riqueza (…) Esas ansias de libertad son, pues, sólo el medio para lograr la riqueza. De ahí que la libertad, una vez proclamada como aparente fin, vaya unida a la pugna por el poder, o a la fuerza, para lograr primero, y asegurar después, la plácida posesión libre de la riqueza. He aquí su paradoja. Vino el liberalismo contra el absolutismo político, religioso, jurídico y económico, o mercantilismo; mas sus frutos son otros absolutismos: el monopolio económico y la oligo o monocracia política y social.” (Román Perpiñá, "La crisis de la economía liberal. Del ethos económico al de seguridad")

El socialismo -el marxista y el fabiano (socialdemocracia)- es su engendro y cómplice.

“El liberalismo es término de contienda. Y esta discusión parece siempre que va a provocar su triunfo, incluso de modo que podría calificarse de espectacular. Sin embargo, de las mismas fuentes doctrinales del liberalismo (…) desde los fisiócratas a los francmasones, surgen los argumentos que hoy en día provocan el auge de la socialización.”
"El libertino y el nacimiento del capitalismo", Juan Velarde.

La democracia liberal es el gobierno de los oligarcas mediante demagogos.

La revolución y la democracia popular es el gobierno de los oligarcas mediante demagogos más expeditivos.

Debido a los liberales (democracia liberal) y a los marxistas (democracia popular), la palabra "democracia" ha perdido totalmente su significado etimológico; como las palabras "pedante" y "sofista", que ahora sirven para definir a kikepm o cripton36.


----------



## kikepm (21 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> como capitalista, yo le doy EXCELENTE. segun usted todo es muy Bueno.
> ni RICARDO NI SMITH ni ningun economist antes de MARX sabian en que consistia la EXPROPIACION NI LA PLUSVALIA que es lo que permite que el capitalism funcione.
> MARX fue el unico que lo descubrio. los demas se preguntaban; *SI LAS MERCANCIAS SE VENDEN POR SU VALOR, DE DONDE SACA LA GANANCIA EL BURGUES?*
> ayer como hoy, los burgueses sostienen que en el MERCADO, incluso hasta profesores de filosofia de hoy, que dicen saber mas que MARX.
> ...



Es que las mercancías no se venden por SU VALOR, no existe ese valor referencia u objetivo que conecta unívocamente cada mercancía con un valor. 

Los valores son personales y subjetivos, cada persona asigna un valor en función de sus circunstancias, deseos, anhelos. Por tanto no existe algo así como un exceso de valor que sea la parte que aporta el trabajador y que expropia el capitalista. Eso son solo quimeras derivadas de una mala teoría del valor, la TVT de Ricardo.

Por supuesto que Ricardo no entendía correctamente el supuesto dilema del valor y de la ganancia.

La acusación que haces al capitalismo es injusta y falsa. El capitalismo se ha demostrado el mejor sistema para ascender al ser humano de la miseria, ha elevado el nivel de vida de forma generalizada en todas las sociedades humanas donde se ha permitido.

Al revés, todo sistema colectivista ha sido por lo general un fracaso económico que ha derivado en miseria, sin contar con que para llevar a cabo todo proceso de colectivización es necesario implementar un estado fuerte que acabe con toda la disidencia.


Ni el anarquismo de izquierdas ni el comunismo ni otras formas de socialismo han elevado nunca el nivel de vida por encima del de los países capitalistas.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Jul 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Es que las mercancías no se venden por SU VALOR, no existe ese valor referencia u objetivo que conecta unívocamente cada mercancía con un valor.
> 
> Los valores son personales y subjetivos, cada persona asigna un valor en función de sus circunstancias, deseos, anhelos. Por tanto no existe algo así como un exceso de valor que sea la parte que aporta el trabajador y que expropia el capitalista. Eso son solo quimeras derivadas de una mala teoría del valor, la TVT de Ricardo.
> 
> ...



el ANARQUISMO es una idea fracasada porque es campesina
EL COMUNISMO nunca ha existido
el SOCIALISMO es capitalism de estado y no funciona bien, porque matan el incentive, la competencia y crea un estado ENORME contrario al buen funcionamiento de el Sistema.
NO ES NECESARIO CREAR NINGUN ESTADO FUERTE PARA CREAR UN SISTEMA DE COLECTIVIZACION.
mi Proyecto demuestra que se puede comenzar VOLUNTARIAMENTE hoy mismo si los obreros quisieran.
de capitalism no se esfuerce, me lo se como la palma de mi mano.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## kikepm (21 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> el ANARQUISMO es una idea fracasada porque es campesina
> EL COMUNISMO nunca ha existido
> el SOCIALISMO es capitalism de estado y no funciona bien, porque matan el incentive, la competencia y crea un estado ENORME contrario al buen funcionamiento de el Sistema.
> *NO ES NECESARIO CREAR NINGUN ESTADO FUERTE PARA CREAR UN SISTEMA DE COLECTIVIZACION.*
> ...



El problema con los programas colectivistas es que no suelen permitir la disidencia, en la forma de genocidios, asesinatos o purgas de los disidentes.

Y en la medida en que es voluntario, no puede ser colectivista. La gente de forma natural no organiza colectivamente los medios de producción.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2018 at 17:30 ----------




I. de A. dijo:


> “El verdadero fin del liberalismo no es, pues, ni la libertad política, ni la libertad de contratación, ni la liberación de las guerras, ni la libertad del poseer y del comerciar, ni la libertad de moral, de conciencia y de religión. El fin del liberalismo es la Riqueza (…) Esas ansias de libertad son, pues, sólo el medio para lograr la riqueza. De ahí que la libertad, una vez proclamada como aparente fin, vaya unida a la pugna por el poder, o a la fuerza, para lograr primero, y asegurar después, la plácida posesión libre de la riqueza. He aquí su paradoja. Vino el liberalismo contra el absolutismo político, religioso, jurídico y económico, o mercantilismo; mas sus frutos son otros absolutismos: el monopolio económico y la oligo o monocracia política y social.” (Román Perpiñá, "La crisis de la economía liberal. Del ethos económico al de seguridad")
> 
> El socialismo -el marxista y el fabiano (socialdemocracia)- es su engendro y cómplice.
> 
> ...



"La esencia de totalitarismo es que el grupo en el poder debe ejercer el control total. Su propósito original (como en el comunismo) puede ser meramente ejercitar un control total sobre “la economía”. Pero “el estado” (el imponente nombre de la camarilla en el poder) solo puede ejercer un control total sobre la economía si ejercita un control completo sobre importaciones y exportaciones, sobre precios y tipos de interés y salarios, sobre la producción y el consumo, sobre compras y ventas, sobre las rentas ganadas y gastadas, sobre los trabajos, sobre las profesiones, sobre los trabajadores (sobre lo que hacen y lo que obtienen y a dónde van y finalmente, sobre lo que dicen e incluso lo que piensan)."

Sin duda alguna la palabra que te define a ti es totalitario, probablemente de derechas, por el estilo de lanzar la piedra y esconder la mano.


----------



## Academy90 (21 Jul 2018)

Para mí depende mucho de la base antropológica. Si se asume que el individuo es egoísta por naturaleza en una sociedad libertaria los desfavirecidos se verían abocados a una vida de miseria y sufrimiento.

Bajo este supuesto un mínimo de coerción es necesaria para proporcionar un mínimo de dignidad a estas personas.

Muchos libertarios pecan de ingenuidad al atribuir al ser humano una benevolencia inherente y otros pecan de inmoralidad al tolerar un mundo sin coacción pero en el que los menos favorecidos se pudren en la inmundicia.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Jul 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> El problema con los programas colectivistas es que no suelen permitir la disidencia, en la forma de genocidios, asesinatos o purgas de los disidentes.
> 
> Y en la medida en que es voluntario, no puede ser colectivista. La gente de forma natural no organiza colectivamente los medios de producción.
> 
> ...



no hablo de COLECTIZACION DE LOS MEDIOS DE PRODUCCION. esta claro que si decides vivir colectivamente, obviamente los medios de produccion Tambien lo seran.
usted mas bien habla o piensa en una colectivizacion industrial. sin embargo la colectivizacion mas bien es SOCIAL. es vivir colectivamente.
el quit de la cuestion, es demostrar, que vivir en colectividad es mas ventajoso, que vivir individualmente.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 21-jul-2018 at 17:36 ----------

señor KIKEPM

TOTALITARIO YO CUANDO ESTOY EN CONTRA DE EL SOCIALISMO Y EL FASCISMOS CORRIENTES VIOLENTAS DE EL CAPITALISMO?
TOTALITARIO YO, cuando estoy en contra de la CENTRALIZACION, CONCENTRACION?

el TOTALITARISMO NO ES COMUNISMO. es SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado)
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## luisito2 (21 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> yo hable de PLUSVALIA? NO, señor, la plusvalia es la que obtiene el capitalista burgues mediante el trabajo asalariado.
> yo hable de EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO.
> veamos.
> VALOR= fuerza de trabajo humana, cristalizada en el product elaborado.
> ...



La teoría del Valor-Trabajo o teoría marxista del valor, es el producto de un prejuicio ideológico, un prejuicio ideológico que a su vez es producto de un prejuicio emocional-afectivo, y es 'errónea' como teoría económica del valor. 

'Errónea', en este contexto, significa que no es útil. Una teoría del valor económico es, siempre, un artificio abstracto cuya función es ayudar a explicar y a comprender los fenómenos económicos que son fenómenos naturales, fenómenos reales. 

Ni la Teoría Marxista del Valor ni la Teoría Subjetiva del Valor (von Mises) ayudan a entender los fenómenos económicos y son productos de prejuicios ideológicos. 

La Teoría del Valor Trabajo tiene multitud de defectos que la hacen incapaz de explicar la economía. 

Uno de esos defectos es que hay bienes económicos son valor que no son productos del trabajo. En esto se incluyen todo el 'capital natural', como las tierras de cultivo fértiles, la lluvia, el buen clima de ciertas regiones, las reservas de carbón o mineral de Hierro, las enfermedades tropicales o los tornados (estos últimos con valor económico negativo)

También se incluyen cosas como el riesgo y la incertidumbre, que tienen una importancia fundamental en el capitalismo. 

Esta claro que un agricultor que tenga su cultivo asegurado contra la sequía o el pedrisco está en una posición económica mejor que otro agricultor con un cultivo no asegurado. De modo que cuando una compañía de seguros (que puede ser el Estado) le suministra ese aseguramiento, está transfiriendo valor económico a ese agricultor. 

En un mercado libre eso hace que esa póliza de seguros tenga un precio, o valor de mercado, pero incluso en una economía de planificación estatal, ese aseguramiento tiene un costo objetivo. 

El valor objetivo de ese seguro se calcula multiplicando el valor que tendría la cosecha destruida por la probabilidad de que la sequía o el pedrisco la destruyan. 

La Teoría Marxista del Valor (Ni la del valor subjetivo) pueden explicar bienes como los seguros cuyo valor objetivo y material depende de hechos futuros cuya existencia depende de una probabilidad. 

Pero olvidemos todo eso y aceptemos, por un momento, que todo valor económico es un 'fruto cristalizado' del trabajo humano, lo que implica que todo capital es producto del trabajo (No hay capital natural en este escenario)

Aun en este escenario tan inexacto, es necesario introducir el valor del capital en las ecuaciones y ni la teoría marxista ni la de von Mises lo permiten. 

Aceptemos que una cosecha de 100 toneladas de trigo, en la medida que es comida y satisface una necesidad humana, tiene un valor económico X

El valor X de esa cosecha es la suma del fruto del 'trabajo cristalizado' del tractorista que conduce el tractor y de la renta que produce el tractor como capital (Sin tractor, cultivando a mano, ese tractorista habría producido mucho menos trigo)

Le valor económico del tractor, como capital, que depende directamente de la renta real (facilita, multiplica el cultivo) que produce, es producto del 'trabajo cristaizado' de los trabajadores que construyeron el tractor. 

Si nos vamos a la fábrica donde se construyó ese tractor, vemos que el valor del tractor es la suma del trabajo de los empleados en esa fábrica y de la renta, que aportan como capital, las máquinas herramientas usadas para mecanizar las piezas del tractor. 

El valor de esas máquinas herramienta, que son capital, fue producido por el trabajo de quienes las construyeron sumado al valor de la renta que usaron para producirlas, por ejemplo un alto horno o una prensa de forja. 

El valor que ven los destinatarios de la acción económica, los consumidores, es el valor de la comida, de la ropa, de las medicinas: el valor de los productos de consumo pero producir esos bienes de consumo exige producir ingentes cantidades de herramientas (el capital)

Ni los tractores, ni las máquinas herramienta, ni los altos hornos, ni las excavadoras de minería resuelven necesidades humanas directamente pero la economía debe producirlas para que los bienes de consumo: el pan, llegue a los consumidores. 

De manera que para calcular el valor del trigo, el valor de la comida, que es un bien de consumo, hay que sumar el valor que aporta el conductor del tractor al valor que aporta el tractor. Esto obliga a descomponer el valor del tractor entre el valor que aportan los trabajadores de la fábrica de tractores y el valor que aporta el capital (las máquinas) de esa fábrica. Lo que obliga a descomponer el valor de esas máquinas entre el valor que aportaron los trabajadores que las construyeron y el capital que usaron para construirlas, y así hasta el infinito. 

El valor económico de cualquier bien de la economía, pongamos un lápiz, depende de un árbol con millones de ramificaciones que se extiende por toda la economía. De un modo u otro, es perfectamente posible que minúsculas cantidades de 'trabajo cristalizado' de 250 millones de trabajadores haya dado lugar al valor de un único lápiz. 

Seguir la pista de lo que aporta cada uno de esos 250 millones de trabajadores al valor de ese lápiz basándose en ese gigantesco árbol, es, por supuesto, imposible y además es innecesario. 

Del mismo modo que ciertas propiedades estadísticas globales de billones de moléculas independientes de un gas, cada una con su propio movimiento, pueden expresarse con simples números, como la presión o la temperatura, el trabajo conjunto de millones de trabajadores cristalizado en ese tractor, puede expresarse con un simple número: el valor económico de ese tractor. 

Cuando los consumidores pagan por el trigo, pagan por la comida, hay que recompensar con esos ingresos al conductor del tractor, cierto, pero también a los trabajadores que construyeron el tractor. 

Como los tractores no satisfacen necesidades humanas, sino necesidades económicas de producción, porque los tractores son capital, no bienes de consumo, los consumidores nunca compran tractores, ni fresadoras, ni altos hornos, ni minas de Hierro. 

Los ingresos de los trabajadores de una fábrica de tractores solo pueden provenir de los ingresos cuando la granja vende la comida a los consumidores. 

De modo que los ingresos en la venta del trigo deben distribuirse entre el conductor del tractor (factor trabajo) y el propio tractor (factor capital)

Es como si el tractor, el capital, cobrase también un salario que no es más que el salario indirecto de los trabajadores de la fábrica de tractores, de los trabajadores de la fábrica de fresadoras, de los trabajadores de la acería o de los trabajadores de la mina del Hierro con que se construyó el tractor. 

Los 'ingresos del capital' son fundamentalmente los salarios de todos los trabajadores que producen capital, y no bienes de consumo y el 'PIB' de una economía moderna puede consistir en un 35% de bienes de consumo y un 65% de bienes de capital. 

Las economías en tiempos de Marx estaban extremadamente poco capitalizadas y además casi todo el capital era natural: La 'tierra' para el que la trabaja, y esas cosas. 

Una economía moderna, como la de Japón, esta extremadamente capitalizada: contiene ingentes cantidades de máquinas, sistemas y medios de producción. 

Incluso aunque una economía así no aumente su dotación de capital, aunque no pretenda tener más máquinas, como ese capital real envejece y muere, solo el reponer las máquinas que mueren de viejas exige que el 60% de los trabajadores se dediquen a producir máquinas, capital, no bienes de consumo. 

El salario de esos trabajadores solo puede provenir de la parte 'plusvalía' de los ingresos del capital, ya que los consumidores no compran máquinas industriales. 

En el capitalismo, que es una forma de optimización del libre mercado, los capitalistas, usando el capital cedido por los ahorradores, 'adelantan' a los trabajadores del sector de bienes de capital sus salarios y luego ingresan esas rentas del capital. 

Pongamos un barco pesquero con su tripulación. 

El valor de la producción de ese barco, el valor que tiene como comida el pescado, es producto del trabajo de los pescadores y del valor del barco, lo que es otra forma de decir que los trabajadores de los astilleros crear en parte el valor de ese pescado.

Los ingresos de la venta del pescado (un bien de consumo) deben distribuirse entre los pescadores (trabajo) y el barco (capital) para que los trabajadores que construyeron ese barco puedan tener un salario, ya que los barcos pesqueros son capital, no bienes de consumo. 

Pero esto genera una asimetría temporal que hace el sistema muy ineficiente. 

Un pescador se embarca para una marea de una semana, se obtiene el pescado, se vende ese pescado y obtiene su salario del trabajo de los últimos 7 días. 

El trabajador del astillero 'cristaliza' el valor de su trabajo en el barco pesquero, un bien de capital. Ese barco irá 'destilando' lentamente su valor como ayuda a la pesca y tardará 20 años en desplegar todo su valor. 

Si el salario del trabajador del astillero se pagase con la parte que le corresponde de cada captura que se vende en el puerto, ese trabajador tendría que esperar 20 años para recuperar en forma de salarios en valor de su trabajo al construir el barco. 

Ser pescador da frutos muy rápidamente mientras que se constructor de buques da frutos a lo largo de 20 años. 

Para que la economía sea eficiente y no se desincentive la creación de capital, debe haber un intermediario que adelante al trabajador del astillero el valor de su trabajo y luego espere pacientemente 20 años a que ese barco pesquero despliegue, como herramienta de producción, como capital, toso su valor. 

Este 'intermediario' que adelanta a los trabajadores del sector de bienes de equipo su salario son, en realidad, los ahorradores pero el 'capitalista' es quien coordina todo el asunto. 

Las rentas del capital o plusvalía marxista son la remuneración a los ahorradores que adelantaron los salarios de los trabajadores que producen capital y no bienes de consumo.


----------



## Obi (21 Jul 2018)

A mi me parece que el marxismo no es más que una mentira que, con falsos razonamientos, supuestamente científicos, intenta justificar el robo de las propiedades de los demás. ¿Qué otra ideología se podía esperar de un individuo, como Karl Marx, que no trabajó nunca y que durante toda su vida fue un vago gorrón que vivió a costa del trabajo ajeno? Es algo tan sencillo como eso; un caradura buscando mentiras para convertir a la gente trabajadora y ahorradora en ladrones a los que está justificado quitarles todo lo que tienen.

Fernando Díaz Villanueva - El Marx del que nadie habla - Libertad Digital


----------



## cripton36 (21 Jul 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> La teoría del Valor-Trabajo o teoría marxista del valor, es el producto de un prejuicio ideológico, un prejuicio ideológico que a su vez es producto de un prejuicio emocional-afectivo, y es 'errónea' como teoría económica del valor.
> 
> 'Errónea', en este contexto, significa que no es útil. Una teoría del valor económico es, siempre, un artificio abstracto cuya función es ayudar a explicar y a comprender los fenómenos económicos que son fenómenos naturales, fenómenos reales.
> 
> ...



casi EXCELENTE. pero yo no hablo de CAPITALISMO. yo hablo de la naturaleza ABOLICIONISTA de la filosofia marxista.
le Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 21-jul-2018 at 21:09 ----------




Obi dijo:


> A mi me parece que el marxismo no es más que una mentira que, con falsos razonamientos, supuestamente científicos, intenta justificar el robo de las propiedades de los demás. ¿Qué otra ideología se podía esperar de un individuo, como Karl Marx, que no trabajó nunca y que durante toda su vida fue un vago gorrón que vivió a costa del trabajo ajeno? Es algo tan sencillo como eso; un caradura buscando mentiras para convertir a la gente trabajadora y ahorradora en ladrones a los que está justificado quitarles todo lo que tienen.
> 
> Fernando Díaz Villanueva - El Marx del que nadie habla - Libertad Digital



los que dicen que es CIENTIFICO son los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, que crean esa porqueria que ustedes llaman, unas veces SOCIALISMO Y OTRAS COMUNISMO y que LENIN llamo CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado
si la filosofia marxista es una MENTIRA, Tambien lo es el CAPITALISMO. porque el Sistema filosofico marxista no es mas que el ANALISIS DE EL CAPITAL, DESDE SU NACIMIENTO HASTA SU CONVERSION EN SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION, plasmado en su obra cumbre EL CAPITAL en cuatro tomos
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## kikepm (21 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> no hablo de COLECTIZACION DE LOS MEDIOS DE PRODUCCION. esta claro que si decides vivir colectivamente, obviamente los medios de produccion Tambien lo seran.
> usted mas bien habla o piensa en una colectivizacion industrial. sin embargo la colectivizacion mas bien es SOCIAL. es vivir colectivamente.
> el quit de la cuestion, es demostrar, que vivir en colectividad es mas ventajoso, que vivir individualmente.
> te Saluda un marxista



Es que la vida colectiva es la norma, nadie es una isla individual, todos vivimos en sociedad. Pero una cosa es esto, y otra muy diferente es organizar la vida económica en términos de colectividad, y solo de colectividad.

PAra mi es claro que la organización libre donde cada persona puede libremente acordar con quien quiera es la forma que permite una mayor prosperidad.



cripton36 dijo:


> señor KIKEPM
> 
> TOTALITARIO YO CUANDO ESTOY EN CONTRA DE EL SOCIALISMO Y EL FASCISMOS CORRIENTES VIOLENTAS DE EL CAPITALISMO?
> TOTALITARIO YO, cuando estoy en contra de la CENTRALIZACION, CONCENTRACION?
> ...



Era una respuesta al comentario del forero I. de A.


----------



## I. de A. (21 Jul 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> "La esencia de totalitarismo es que el grupo en el poder debe ejercer el control total. Su propósito original (como en el comunismo) puede ser meramente ejercitar un control total sobre “la economía”. Pero “el estado” (el imponente nombre de la camarilla en el poder) solo puede ejercer un control total sobre la economía si ejercita un control completo sobre importaciones y exportaciones, sobre precios y tipos de interés y salarios, sobre la producción y el consumo, sobre compras y ventas, sobre las rentas ganadas y gastadas, sobre los trabajos, sobre las profesiones, sobre los trabajadores (sobre lo que hacen y lo que obtienen y a dónde van y finalmente, sobre lo que dicen e incluso lo que piensan)."
> 
> Sin duda alguna la palabra que te define a ti es totalitario, probablemente de derechas, por el estilo de lanzar la piedra y esconder la mano.



Lo más totalitario es el liberalismo (además del comunismo, su engendro y cómplice), cuyos "frutos son otros absolutismos: el monopolio económico y la oligo o monocracia política y social” incluido el control sobre lo que diga e incluso lo que piense la gente, como se ve a lo largo de 200 años de liberalismo y hoy día ya de manera patente.

El comunismo ha sido más expeditivo en su control de la sociedad, pero el liberalismo (y el socialismo fabiano) mucho más eficaz.


----------



## kikepm (22 Jul 2018)

I. de A. dijo:


> Lo más totalitario es el liberalismo (además del comunismo, su engendro y cómplice), cuyos "frutos son otros absolutismos: el monopolio económico y la oligo o monocracia política y social” incluido el control sobre lo que diga e incluso lo que piense la gente, como se ve a lo largo de 200 años de liberalismo y hoy día ya de manera patente.
> 
> El comunismo ha sido más expeditivo en su control de la sociedad, pero el liberalismo (y el socialismo fabiano) mucho más eficaz.



Cuando usas tus propias palabras, suenas a panfleto malo.

El comunismo cómplice del liberalismo. Háztelo mirar :XX:

"Control sobre lo que diga o incluso piense la gente", estás describiendo bastante fielmente la novela 1984, que de seguro se acerca mucho a tus ideas políticas.

Un tipo que odia por igual al liberalismo y al comunismo, hueles a totalitario que apestas.


----------



## cripton36 (22 Jul 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Es que la vida colectiva es la norma, nadie es una isla individual, todos vivimos en sociedad. Pero una cosa es esto, y otra muy diferente es organizar la vida económica en términos de colectividad, y solo de colectividad.
> 
> PAra mi es claro que la organización libre donde cada persona puede libremente acordar con quien quiera es la forma que permite una mayor prosperidad.
> 
> ...



es cierto. pero hay de Sociedad a Sociedad y de colectivismos a colectivismos.
no todos son iguales y el que profeso nunca ha existido.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## FERNANDO137 (23 Jul 2018)

En una sociedad libre a Cripton36 nadie le impediría que se juntase con otros cuantos en un lugar y montase esa comuna que él imagina, allá ellos, salvo que intenten imponer esos dogmas a los demás. En cualquier caso dudo que durase mucho antes de que saltaran sus innumerables contradicciones, pero nadie le impediría hacerlo, incluso hoy en día podría montar algo parecido en algún sitio.

Dice que prohíbe ¡el comercio! y no secuantas cosas mas. A partir de ahí ya no se que pinta tanto post sobre esa cosa en un hilo de libertarismo.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2018 at 22:17 ----------

Veo que el corrector ortográfico de burbuja desconoce "libertarismo" y "libertarianismo", estamos apañados.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Jul 2018)

FERNANDO137 dijo:


> En una sociedad libre a Cripton36 nadie le impediría que se juntase con otros cuantos en un lugar y montase esa comuna que él imagina, allá ellos, salvo que intenten imponer esos dogmas a los demás. En cualquier caso dudo que durase mucho antes de que saltaran sus innumerables contradicciones, pero nadie le impediría hacerlo, incluso hoy en día podría montar algo parecido en algún sitio.
> 
> Dice que prohíbe ¡el comercio! y no secuantas cosas mas. A partir de ahí ya no se que pinta tanto post sobre esa cosa en un hilo de libertarismo.
> 
> ...



al fin, uno que entiende algo, aunque no todo el proceso. de ahi su ignorancia.
el citio es EL CENTRO DE UNA CIUDAD.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## FERNANDO137 (24 Jul 2018)

¿ignorancia? ¿citio? ¿saluda un marxista expropiando el centro de la ciudad?
Venga, al ignore.
¿O cual es tu edad? Supongo que muchos por ejemplo con 12 o 13 años imaginamos utopías simplistas, y a partir de ellas y nuevos conocimientos vamos viendo lo que funcionaría y lo que no, que la libertad es importante, y esto y lo otro, las ideas van evolucionando y tal. Pero lo que dices son ocurrencias infantiles que no pasarían ningún filtro. ¿Te has leído algún libro de Marx y te ha afectado? 

¡Abolición de los precios! Muchas de esas cosas ya las experimentaron al comienzo en la URSS, desastre absoluto, la mayor disminución en calidad de vida registrada en la Historia según algunos estudios, hambrunas, etc. Desecharon esa ocurrencia y a partir de entonces para fijar los precios se guiaban haciendo unas monstruosas tablas trasladando los precios que miraban en otros paises, copiando lo que sale en la publicidad que meten en los buzones los supermercados, etc. Precisamente hay un divertido video de Bastos que hablaba de ello, quizás alguno de los que han puesto en este hilo, sería complicado buscarlo.
Y lo mismo esos otros puntos que dices ¿prohibición del comercio? ¿de los intercambios libres? Ah, y cuidar el medioambiente, que bonico.

Me imagino a tu comuna con esos principios en un programa de tv antropológico:

"Los sujetos han comprado unas hectareas en el termino municipal Villaconejos con sus ahorros y algunas ventas en wallapop, y se han trasladado con unas casas prefabricadas (vamos a ponerlo fácil), herramientas, algunos víveres y el resto de sus pertenencias personales. Desde ese momento ponen en práctica sus principios.
Dia 50. Se observa un grupo masticando las raices y corteza de un arbol. El sujeto Cripton36 hace lo propio con las tapas de su edición encuadernada en cuero del Capital..."


----------



## cripton36 (24 Jul 2018)

FERNANDO137 dijo:


> ¿ignorancia? ¿citio? ¿saluda un marxista expropiando el centro de la ciudad?
> Venga, al ignore.
> ¿O cual es tu edad? Supongo que muchos por ejemplo con 12 o 13 años imaginamos utopías simplistas, y a partir de ellas y nuevos conocimientos vamos viendo lo que funcionaría y lo que no, que la libertad es importante, y esto y lo otro, las ideas van evolucionando y tal. Pero lo que dices son ocurrencias infantiles que no pasarían ningún filtro. ¿Te has leído algún libro de Marx y te ha afectado?
> 
> ...



estas Seguro que la URSS o cualquiera de esos gobiernos de porqueria , lidereados por las izquierdas con su SOCIALISMO O COMUNISMO como lo llaman iletrados como tu, APLICARON LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA?
veamos;
crearon una estructura e infraestructura basada en CBS?
no puedes quitar el comercio, el dinero, los bancos, ect ect, si antes no estructura toda la Sociedad en CBS.
pero claro, lees CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) y crees que COMUNAS son cualquiera. COMUNISMO= COMUNAS, sin ellas es imposible.
dejo libre la URSS las fuerzas productivas?
tenia o no tenia la URSS crisis economicas ( solo las causan los sistemas economicos que usan EL CAPITAL)
despues de todo;
no dijistes que aqui en este tema no cabia EL MARXISMO? para que insistes con tu ignorancia?
sospecho y casi adivino, quien eres y de que foro me conoces
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## FERNANDO137 (24 Jul 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> ...SOCIALISMO O COMUNISMO como lo llaman iletrados como tu, APLICARON LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA?
> ...y crees que COMUNAS son cualquiera. COMUNISMO= COMUNAS, sin ellas es imposible....no dijistes que aqui en este tema no cabia EL MARXISMO? ...



blabla, ruido browniano, blablabla, mayusculas, fanatismo insultante, blablabla, ruido blanco...

...paranoia:


> sospecho y casi adivino, quien eres y de que foro me conoces



Si seguramente, vidente. Hasta donde se no te conocía de nada, pero ya te conozco demasiado, mas allá de lo razonable. Al ignore pues, mas que nada para no ver tus pueriles historietas en este hilo. [cripton36 ha sido agregado exitosamente a tu lista de ignorados]


----------



## Maxinquaye (24 Jul 2018)

Joder tenia que haber un Javier Milei por aqui ahora mismo.

Enviado desde mi LG-K420 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Ago 2018)

Si un particular mata a un hombre, es un crimen homicida.

Pero si lo hace el Estado, entonces es lucha antiterrorista... ::

Abatido... dicen.

*Buch ha anunciado que el atacante, ya identificado por huellas, ha perpetrado el asalto en solitario y no pertenece a ninguna célula terrorista. * 


Cornellà, última hora de la Comisaría de los Mossos en directo


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Oct 2018)

Los que pertenecemos a la Izquierda Libertaria consideramos absolutamente perverso que el libertarismo de libre mercado, una doctrina que tuvo sus orígenes como un ataque contra el privilegio económico de los terratenientes y comerciantes, haya sido cooptado en defensa del poder establecido de la plutocracia y las grandes empresas. El uso del “libre mercado” como una ideología legitimadora para el capitalismo corporativo triunfante, y el crecimiento de una comunidad de propagandistas “libertarios”, es una perversión de los principios del libre mercado tanto como la cooptación de los símbolos y la retórica del movimiento socialista histórico por parte de los regímenes estalinistas fue una perversión del movimiento de la clase obrera.

El sistema capitalista industrial que la corriente libertaria convencional ha estado defendiendo desde la mitad del siglo XIX nunca se ha aproximado en lo más mínimo a un régimen de libre mercado. El capitalismo, como sistema histórico que surgió en la época moderna, es en muchos sentidos una consecuencia directa del feudalismo bastardo de la Baja Edad Media. Se fundamentó en la disolución de los campos abiertos, el cercamiento de las tierras comunales y otras expropiaciones masivas de los campesinos. En Gran Bretaña la población rural no sólo fue transformada en un proletariado desposeído y coaccionado hacia el trabajo asalariado, sino que también se criminalizó su libertad de asociación y de circulación con la implementación de un Estado policial draconiano durante las dos primeras décadas del siglo XIX.

A nivel mundial, el capitalismo se expandió como sistema mundial a través de la ocupación colonial, la expropiación y la esclavización de gran parte del Sur global. Decenas y cientos de millones de campesinos fueron despojados de sus tierras por las potencias coloniales, obligándolos a entrar en el mercado de trabajo asalariado, y sus antiguas tenencias fueron consolidadas para la agricultura de cultivos comerciales en una especie de reedición mundial de los Cercamientos de Gran Bretaña. Tanto en tiempos coloniales como post-coloniales, las tierras y los recursos naturales del Tercer Mundo fueron cercados, robados y saqueados por los intereses comerciales occidentales. La actual concentración de la tierra del Tercer Mundo en manos de las élites terratenientes que producen en connivencia con los intereses de la agroindustria occidental, y de los recursos de petróleo y minerales en las manos de las corporaciones occidentales, es una herencia directa de cuatrocientos años de robo colonial y neo-colonial.

Los que nos identificamos con la Izquierda Libertaria queremos arrancar los principios del libre mercado de las manos de los asalariados de las grandes empresas y la plutocracia y volver a usarlos en función de su propósito original: de un asalto total contra los intereses económicos atrincherados y las clases privilegiadas de nuestro tiempo. 

*En la Izquierda Libertaria queremos demostrar la pertinencia de los principios de libre mercado, de libre asociación y de cooperación voluntaria para abordar las preocupaciones de la izquierda de hoy en día: la injusticia económica, la concentración y la polarización de la riqueza, la explotación del trabajo, la contaminación y los residuos, el poder empresarial, y las formas estructurales de opresión como el racismo, el sexismo, la homofobia y la transfobia: la Libertad, en suma.*

¿Qué es el libertarismo de izquierda? | Política No Euclidiana

Saludos libertarios.


----------



## cripton36 (16 Oct 2018)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Los que pertenecemos a la Izquierda Libertaria consideramos absolutamente perverso que el libertarismo de libre mercado, una doctrina que tuvo sus orígenes como un ataque contra el privilegio económico de los terratenientes y comerciantes, haya sido cooptado en defensa del poder establecido de la plutocracia y las grandes empresas. El uso del “libre mercado” como una ideología legitimadora para el capitalismo corporativo triunfante, y el crecimiento de una comunidad de propagandistas “libertarios”, es una perversión de los principios del libre mercado tanto como la cooptación de los símbolos y la retórica del movimiento socialista histórico por parte de los regímenes estalinistas fue una perversión del movimiento de la clase obrera.
> 
> El sistema capitalista industrial que la corriente libertaria convencional ha estado defendiendo desde la mitad del siglo XIX nunca se ha aproximado en lo más mínimo a un régimen de libre mercado. El capitalismo, como sistema histórico que surgió en la época moderna, es en muchos sentidos una consecuencia directa del feudalismo bastardo de la Baja Edad Media. Se fundamentó en la disolución de los campos abiertos, el cercamiento de las tierras comunales y otras expropiaciones masivas de los campesinos. En Gran Bretaña la población rural no sólo fue transformada en un proletariado desposeído y coaccionado hacia el trabajo asalariado, sino que también se criminalizó su libertad de asociación y de circulación con la implementación de un Estado policial draconiano durante las dos primeras décadas del siglo XIX.
> 
> ...



abajo el LIBERTARISMO
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> abajo el LIBERTARISMO
> te Saluda un marxista



No me sorprende.

El auténtico enemigo del marxismo es la libertad, ya que con ella el marxismo es imposible.


----------



## cripton36 (17 Oct 2018)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No me sorprende.
> 
> El auténtico enemigo del marxismo es la libertad, ya que con ella el marxismo es imposible.



te equivocas, lo que te pasa es que confundes CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO esa porqueria que crean las izquierdas, socialistas y comunistas que llaman SOCIALISMO y tu y muchos iluminados llaman COMUNISMO TOTALITARIO
AL COMUNISMO nunca le molestaria la LIBERTAD.
SOY MARXISTA, NO UN ROJO DE MIERDA.
SABES LA DIFERENCIA?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Kalanders (18 Oct 2018)

¿Capitalismo corporativo?

Llamemos a las cosas por su nombre: mercantilismo.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> *SOY MARXISTA, NO UN ROJO DE MIERDA.*



Lo has dejado todo *clarísimo...* ::

Creo que aquí se termina la conversación contigo.


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Feb 2019)

Aquí os dejo el manual político para los marxistas:







(Marxistas de *"Los Hermanos Marx"*, está claro)

:rolleye:


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Feb 2019)

Y pensar que la *PSOE *va a ser la formación más votada.

Otra vez...


----------



## Un globo que me se escapó (22 Feb 2019)

Soy libertario y voto a VOX/C's/PP.

¡Gñé!


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Oct 2020)

¿De verdad aun no os dais cuenta que los políticos no son una ayuda, sino que son un estorbo?


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Oct 2020)

Y el *socialismo* sí que es viable ¿verdad?


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Nov 2020)

Madre mía.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Feb 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (Lunes a la(s) 7:48 AM)




----------

